# 

## aiki

Początek

Początek był ok czerwca 2012.
Wówczas to podjęliśmy pierwsze kroki w kierunku uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę.
To był całkiem przyjemny czas gdyż zleciłem załatwienie wszystkich formalności Pani architekt, która adaptowała projekt http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-domow/dom-w-borowkach-3/m4a681de602e79.
Na dzień dzisiejszy Wszystkie dokumenty są gotowe i tylko czekamy na pogodę aby ruszyć z fundamentami.
W miarę możliwości będę dopisywał co i jak jednak domek będzie powstawał własnymi siłami (po pracy) więc zabójczego tempa nie będzie a i czasu aby opisać postępy też może być mało.

----------


## pompiarz1984

Wszystkiego dobrego i wytrwałości w budowaniu domku własnego życzy samorobny z Wiązowny. Powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## aiki

A oto gdzie stanie borówka:
Za drzewami

działka mniej więcej jak obszar bez śniegu.

----------


## aiki

W oczekiwaniu na pogodę trochę przygotowań.
Zbrojenie już czeka, deski i kantówki na szalunki też

Szalunki robią się wieczorami

efekt cieplejszych wieczorów


Mam nadzieję, że przygotowanie takie przyspieszy trochę prace w wykopach.

----------


## aiki

Mały zakup z allegro:

kilka wolnych chwil i powstały:

strzemiona w ilości 170 szt. na ławy.
Z tym sprytnym urządzeniem robienie strzemion to można powiedzieć przyjemność - gdyby nie to, że zimno było jak nie wiem co.

----------


## aiki

Witam!

Podjęta mała decyzja- po świętach zapraszam KB i geodetów na działkę i niech tyczą i się dogadują.
Jak się już dogadają to przyjedzie koparka i zrobi to co do niej należy.
Potem wchodzę ja i wszyscy chętni i zaczynamy zabawę z szalunkiem i zbrojeniem.
a potem to już z górki.
Do tego czasu muszę jeszcze zrobić jakiś wjazd na działkę (utwardzić pod ciężki sprzęt). Potrzebował będę szpadel i trochę dodatnich temp aby szło wbić w ziemie.
Zebiorę górną warstwę i w to miejsce i trochę wyżej przyjdzie jakiś gruz albo kruszywo grubsze.
Nie nadaję sobie jakiś określonych terminów na poszczególne etapy- po prostu skończę jeden zaczynam kolejny ile się da tyle się da.
Ogólnie na ten rok jest plan SSO czy się da to zobaczymy

Jeśli ktoś ma jakieś poprawki do planu ...

Pozdrawiam MADD

----------


## aiki

A Ja to cierpliwy z natury jestem ale ta pogoda to chyba chce spr ten mój stoicki spokój. Plan z rozpoczęciem po świętach to raczej już nieaktualny.
Dzisiaj miałem styczność z pracownikami betoniarni no i stwierdzili, że przez tą pogodę to bardzo co robić nie mają bo to ani bloczków nikt nie zamawia ani betonu nikt nie leje "wszystko stoi"
Już nawet planować nie ma czego bo wszystko co się da to w głowie a reszta to czeka na przebieg wydarzeń i na poczekaniu będzie się myśleć.

Ach czekamy dalej...

----------


## aiki

Dzisiaj po pracy z racji dłuższego wieczoru wziąłem się za wjazd na działkę.
Powiedziałem tylko, że idę śnieg zgarnąć to może szybciej puści od słońca.
No i odgarnąłem śnieg ale jak już odgarnięte to jeszcze wcześnie było i szpadel był niedaleko. A sprawdzę jak głęboko mróz siedzi. no tam gdzie zacząłem to trochę zmarzłe było ale już kawałek dalej szło dość lekko (jakieś 2 do 5 cm mrozu) i tak się robiło i robiło i się zrobiło. Po ciemku kończyłem.
Jak się uda to jutro piach załatwię i się podsypie wieczorem a na to gruz przyjdzie.
Jak będzie padać to będę miał stawik tuż za bramą ale i tak zasypie piachem.
Jak chce to niech se siada - się dosypie.
Jak skończę to będzie warstwa jakieś 40 cm piachu i gruzu więc chyba ciężki sprzęt wjedzie?
Zdj. w innym terminie bo tel nie wziąłem.

----------


## aiki

Dzisiaj wjazd na działkę został zasypany warstwą piachu.
z daleka wygląda to tak:






Wszystko z daleka bo za zimno było aby z maluchami wychodzić
Piasek dzisiaj rano przyjechał i Teść cały rozrzucił jak byłem w pracy- chwała mu za to.
Na to przyjdzie gruz - dowiozą w przyszłym tygodniu bo jeszcze zmarzłe wszystko.
I mam nadzieję, że po tym już cały ciężki sprzęt wjedzie wystarczająco na działkę.

----------


## aiki

Dzwoniłem dzisiaj do KB i nie ma nic przeciwko aby zaczynać.

Na przyszły tydzień umawiam Geodetę na wytyczenie potem przychodzi KB mówi jak głęboko i następnie przyjeżdża koparka i robi swoje.
Tak więc majowy weekend będzie pracowity no i przed i po też bo się zacznie.

----------


## aiki

Do tej pory kopiowałem z bloga teraz już pójdzie w czasie teraźniejszym - o ile się da

Dzisiaj po pracy spokojnie.
przygotowałem sobie tylko stanowisko do wiązania zbrojenia.




A to zdjęcia zasypanego wjazdu

----------


## pompiarz1984

Droga na 40 cm grubości w zupełności wystarczy dla ciężkiego sprzętu. Widzę że wszystko przemyślane i rozplanowane :smile: 
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## aiki

Dzisiaj z racji dobrej pogody trochę przygotowań ciąg dalszy.
Efektem dzisiejszych prac są dwie belki ukręcone na ławy- te najdłuższe choć pewnie wymiarem nie porażają.
10,8 m tyle mają najdłuższe i już gotowe a zostały jeszcze 4 szt do kręcenia.
Jak będzie pogoda w tygodniu to ładnie po pracy się da.

Poza tym umówiony już jest geodeta.
Z racji warunków polowych ma wejść jak będzie na tyle sucho aby w błocie nie utknął.
Wspomniał coś o czwartku czy piątku.
Jak w czwartek to na piątek kopara jak się da i w sobotę do dzieła

----------


## pompiarz1984

...aż tak podmokły masz teren??? jeśli tak i będziesz zamawiał koparkę niech Ci wykopie ze dwa większe dołki żeby woda mogła spływać, w przeciwnym razie ciężko będzie z kopaniem ław a przy obecnej pogodzie teren jest dość mocno nasączony a będzie jeszcze gorzej .....

----------


## aiki

Nie nie chodziło raczej o jakieś gumiaki i te sprawy bo teren na zimę był przeorany a dzisiaj to jeszcze ze 15 cm śniegu leży.
Jak się śnieg stopi na tej orance to kilka dni potrzeba aby obeschło'
Tak poza tym to trochę się boję o wody gruntowe na jakim poziomie będą Choć za dużo opadów to nie było i jeśli nie będzie
mokrej wiosny to powinno być ok.
Kilka lat temu woda była na ok 160 cm jak będe kopał na jakieś 100-110 więc powinno być ok.
Chce też jak najwięcej przygotować do ław tak aby po wykopaniu jak najszybciej zalać aby się nic nie spi...
Na dzień dzisiejszy mam jeszcze do zrobienia resztę zbrojenia i deskowania na szalunki oraz przygotować jakieś słupki do popierania szalunków,
zamówić żwir do chudziaka i cement.

----------


## aiki

Dzisiaj w pracy do 18 ale jeszcze udało się skręcić jedną belkę do zbrojenia ław.
Takim otot sposobem zostały tylko 3.

a to z soboty zaległe.




Może jutro nie będzie padać to temat zbrojenia ław powinienem zamknąć.
No i są duże zdj.  :cool:

----------


## posbet

sory ze tutaj piesze ale tak z ciekawosci ile cie kosztował plan na "gotowo"

----------


## aiki

Co rozumiesz poprzez "plan"
Jeśli chodzi o PNB to ok 5 tyś.

----------


## aiki

Dzisiaj byli geodeci i sznurki już rozciągnięte.
W poniedziałek KB przyjeżdża i mówi co i jak.
W środę koparka i robi dołki.

Maszyna ruszyła.

----------


## aiki

Różnica długości ściany pomiędzy projektem a tyczeniem geodetów +5cm.
Czy ma to znaczenie?
Wiem, że przekątne nie będą się zgadzały jak i kąty jednak czy przejmować się takim błędem?

----------


## aiki

Dzisiaj dokończyłem kręcenie belek na zbrojenie ław.
Jeszcze tylko przyciąć na odpowiednie długości i wygiąć L-ki na narożniki i łączenia.
Już miałem rozwijać kabel i zaczęło padać.
Brat docinał słupki do szalowania jeszcze sporo zostało ale zawsze coś do przodu.

----------


## pompiarz1984

> Różnica długości ściany pomiędzy projektem a tyczeniem geodetów +5cm.
> Czy ma to znaczenie?
> Wiem, że przekątne nie będą się zgadzały jak i kąty jednak czy przejmować się takim błędem?


co Ci wyznaczali?
osie?
obrys zewnetrzny?
brys z ociepleniem?

----------


## aiki

obrys z ociepleniem.
na 3 długościach maja prawidłowe wymiary a jedna jest o 5cm większa.
Aby samemu to poprawić musiałbym spr., który kąt jest rozwarty.

----------


## aiki

Dzisiaj był KB powiedział jak głęboko kopać no i jutro się zacznie.
Koparka koło 13 ma być a w tym czasie będę jeszcze w pracy.
 Ojciec wszystko wie więc chyba będzie dobrze.

----------


## aiki

No i wykopane.
Trochę poprawek było, działka przeryta doszczętnie.
Wieczorem zaczęte szalunki i zaczęło padać więc jutro pewnie bajorko na glinie.
Przyjedzie też piasek aby trochę podsypać i oddzielić od gliny ławy.
To na dzisiaj wszystko. 
Zdj później bo ciemno było jak kończyłem.

----------


## aiki

Trochę zdj.









To jest  efekt 3 dni wolnego.
n dzisiaj stan jest taki, że muszę dokręcić zbrojenie pod kominy i dwa łączenia belek w "L-ki" wyposażyć.
W poniedziałek rano zalewanie. 15 m3
Po szalunkach można chodzić i nawet nie drgną ale dla pewności jeszcze chyba zwiążę drutem co jakiś kawałek bo beton zamówiony
z niewielką nadwyżką.
Jutro postaram się dodać więcej zdj.

----------


## aiki

Wczoraj był KB na placu i nie miał żadnych uwag co do szalunków czy też zbrojenia więc chyba samoroby przy borówkach się spisują dobrze.
Jutro o 7 grucha przyjeżdża i zaczynamy wylewanie. Wypożyczyłem też wibrator do betonu więc wszystko powinno być ok po zdj. szalunków.

----------


## gandw

Szalunki będziesz jeszcze zasypywał z zewnątrz? Czy wystarczą te podpory?

----------


## aiki

Szalunki wystarczyły. podpory co 75 cm.
w jednym miejscu tylko puścił - przy kominie ale tam było słabo zaparte bo na jednym słupku i deska się skręciła.

----------


## aiki

A tak wogóle to dzisiaj rano ławy zostały wylane.
Mimo wibrowania i polewania po kilku godzinach i tak się porysowały.
Chyba po prostu były za duże( 60x50) i gdzieś ściągnąć musiało.

----------


## aiki

Dzisiaj rozszalowywałem.
Cały dzień. Skończyłem o 22
Jutro smaruję czarnym i rozstawiam pierwsze bloczki narożne.
Trochę pomiarów będzie.

----------


## aiki

Od ostatniego postu trochę mineło ale powodem było murowanie ścianek fundamentowych.
Średnio po 12 godzin spędzałem na budowie i jeszcze jeden dzień i ścianki będą stały.
Potem czarne coś i jazda.
Czy to czarnę coś da się nakładać pistoletem do konserwacji?  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Nie da się.
A teraz trochę zdj.

Wylane ławy


W międzyczasie było jeszcze smarowanie ław czarnym czymś i rozłożenie izolacji poziomej.

A to pierwsze w życiu narożniki



To jest księżyc mimo, że zdj może tego nie oddaje

----------


## aiki

To są efekty kolejnych dni





A to chyba efekt końcowy murowania.

Murowałem z bratem - ja cały dzień brat po pracy.
Dodatkowo teściu cały czas ze mną robił (wjazd - piasek i gruzy. piasek wkoło ław itp)

----------


## aiki

W dzień zakończenia murowania wieczorem jak się już nie zanosiło na deszcz
Rozpocząłem smarowanie czarnym (dysperbit + woda 1/1)




Nasępnego dnia z teściem i szwagrem skończyliśmy gruntowanie i drugi raz na gotowo już samym dysperbitem.
Zdj. gdzieś w aparacie te są z tel.

----------


## aiki

Stan na dzień dzisiejszy przedstawia się następująco.
Po wczorajszym zakończeniu izolacji przeciwwilgociowej wieczorem rozpoczęliśmy walkę z piachem.
Z racji Święta pracy zamówiłem 50 ton a 10 już leżało na placu.
Wieczorem jeśli można tak mówić bo była 22 jak skończyliśmy połowy już nie było a my ręce do ziemi.
My to Ja, brat, jego szwagier, i dwóch moich szwagrów więc ekipa się zebrała ładna.
Jak to bywa w święto pracy u samorobów pracy nie brakowało (może piachu).
Dzisiaj do ekipy piaskowej dołączył teść i jak to widać na zdj poniżej tak to się skończyło (ok. 15)
W środku jakieś 60 ton piachu łopatami i taczki wkarowane i zagęszczone.



Jutro zamawiam piach. kolejnych 50 ton i przyjeżdża styropian na ocieplenie i folia kubełkowa.
Dodatkowo do odbioru mam kanalizację i po zasypaniu do końca i zagęszczeniu będę musiał ją rozłożyć.
To na razie tyle pora się zbierać spać.

----------


## aiki

2 maja miał być luźny dzień.
Z rana wiadomość, że żwirownia nie pracuje więc przykleić styropian, rozwinąć folie i luz.
Ale po jakimś czasie patrzę a tu piach stoi pod bramą (kierowca wytrzeźwiał? :cool: )
No to zaczęło się wożenie do środka i trochę po zewnętrznej.
A na koniec wyglądało to tak:




Na sobotę zostało już tylko trochę.
W poniedziałek kanalizacja do rozłożenia i zamawiam B12,5.

----------


## aiki

Z uwagi na twardość styropianu i kłopotu z jego przycinaniem zrobiłem bardzo prowizoryczny nóż termiczny.

Dwie dechy zbite poprzeczką na grubość styropianu (z małym zapasem). na końcu desek wbiłem po gwoździu i do nich dołączyłem kabelki od prostownika (był to jedyny zasilacz jaki miałem pod ręką). pomiędzy gwoździami rozciągnąłem drut oporowy 0,45mm (taki miałem dostępny) trochę za słaby szło tylko na 6V ciąć(powoli) bo na 12 od razu się przepalał.(póki się nie spalił szło jak żyleta).

Później dołączę zdj. tej prowizorki a na przyszłość muszę zrobić coś bardziej dokładnego i poręcznego. no i zamówić grubszy drut oporowy (1mm albo 1,4 powinien być ok)

----------


## aiki

Stan na dzisiaj:

Piach zagęszczony i jest go już tam dosyć (ok 110 ton - łopaty i taczki)
W poniedziałek po pracy (bo już po urlopie) kopanie i układanie kanalizacji.
W czasie gdy będę w pracy przyjedzie jeszcze piach do obsypania na zew. i koparka aby wyrównać teren w koło.

----------


## aiki

Kanalizacja rozłożona. 
KB był i żadnych zastrzeżeń nie miał.
Jutro rano chudy przyjeżdża i będzie pierwsza jakaś tam podłoga w domku :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

wylane?

----------


## aiki

A no wylane.
Rano przed 7 przyjechała grucha i zakończyło się to tak:


Zabrakło 0,4 m3
Domówiłem suchy beton i po kilku godzinach wyglądało tak:



A potem była burza z gradem ale na szczęście już dosyć beton związał i nic złego się nie stało

----------


## [email protected]

za ile chcesz stawiać pierwsze bloczki?

----------


## aiki

gdyby nie deszcz to już dzisiaj bym stawiał.
Z fundamentami jest inaczej niż z płytą bo beton wylewany jest tylko pomiędzy ściankami fundamentowymi a bloczki muruje się na ściankach.
Dzisiaj przywieźli pierwsze palety bk więc tylko czekam na odpowiednią pogodę.

----------


## [email protected]

jak postępy? stoi coś już?

----------


## aiki

Tak tak.
Pierwsza warstwa na zaprawę już prawie skończona.
Przerwał oczywiście deszcz.
Gdyby nie deszcz pożegnałbym się na jakiś czas z betoniarką.




Zostało jeszcze tylko część ściany pomiędzy garażem a częścią mieszkalną i pomiędzy salonem a kuchnią i łazienką.
Pustaki prefabet małe rozczarowanie. myślałem, że będzie lepiej.(a może mam za duże wymagania)
Jeszcze zobaczę jak pójdzie na kleju i wówczas wyrobię sobie pełne zdanie.
Laser krzyżowy bosch jest ok chyba, że świeci słońce pełną parą wówczas zasięg spada do 2 metrów i to jeszcze musiałem szukać promienia.
Z pomocą przyszła poziomica wodna skrócona z 25m do 15m ( nie ma takiej plątaniny.
Jeśli chodzi o poziom fundamentów: 3 narożniki w poziomie jeden 0,5cm wyżej.
Ciekawe jakie firmy bądź ludzie co się tym zajmują zawodowo mają odchyłki.
Odchyłki na długościach ścian zniwelowane do 0.
Różnica w przekątnych 2mm (możliwość błędu pomiaru - naciąg miary)
To może też z powyższych wyników nie dało się wczoraj skończyć
Brat murował ja biegałem pół dnia z miarą i innymi takimi.

----------


## [email protected]

W razie czego moge dac namiary na goscia od ytonga za 6,4o plus transport z Bytowa. Różnica w poziomie fundamentów 0,5cm to rewelacyjny wynik - ale u mnie tez narozniki były ok a przy wylewce wyszedł 1cm na środku długości 12m - ale na szczęście to tez nieduza odchyłka. U mnie odchyłka po przekatnej wyszła 0,3 ale tęż miara robiona i tez to bardzo dobry wynik - opinia mojego kierbuda. Pzdr.

----------


## aiki

Bloczki kupiłem w zeszłym roku.
dzisiaj murowałem trochę na klej i jest ok. Gdyby nie wykruszenia to by było wszystko ok.
Wymiary trzymają dobrze. Spr dzisiaj klasę dokładności -jest TLMA.
Jedyny problem to szybkość wiązania.
Właściwie kładę loczek lekko z młotka i koniec. potem już nie ma możliwości na poprawki.
Tak sobie myślę, że jak będą jakieś większe różnice to jakąś warstwę przejadę na klej ale pacą z grzebieniem a nie kielnią do kleju.
Jeśli chodzi o odchyłki to chyba samoroby robią dokładniej niż ekipy lub budowlańcy.
Dzisiejsze postępy to niewiele bo w pracy dłużej byłem.
Dokończona pierwsza warstwa na zaprawę (tym zajął się brat) i dwa narożniki podciągnięte trochę -na klej.




Ech muszę się tylko tą kielnią nauczyć posługiwać sprawnie i pójdzie jak burza.

----------


## [email protected]

narożnikowe już mozna oblewać :smile:

----------


## aiki

No cola była :smile: 
Wczoraj i dzisiaj i trochę lepiej wyglada.
Kielnia już opanowana (robiłem wszystko ok tylko kwestia odpowiedniej konsystencji zaprawy) dzisiaj już było ok.
To jest dzień wczorajszy - ja podciągnąłem kolejne narożniki,brat jedną sciane)


stan na dzisiaj:
Ściana garażu własnoręcznie


i rozpoczęta ściana od ogrodu bratoręcznie.


Jutro miara w ręce bo to już wysokość okien mniej więcej.
Muszę pomyśleć czy dawać pręty 4mm pod okna (myśleć się nie chce może coś podpowiecie?)
Brat chce do końca maja do stropu dociągnąć ja daję sobie połowę czerwca bo już się mały robię.
Zobaczymy co sobota powie.

----------


## aiki

Stan na dzisiaj. Około miesiąca od rozpoczęcia.
Ściana pomiędzy salonem a łazienką.



Ściana garażu- wewnętrzna.


Całość.


Od frontu.

Jeszcze jakiś tydzień może troch dłużej i zacznie się szalowanie stropu.
Ciekawe jak się w pracy ucieszą :sad: 
Pozdro EiJ
Na początku tygodnia muszę zamówić nadproża (strunobeton)
Podobne do ytonga tylko betonowe i tańsze.

----------


## mateuszkl

I jak prace idą do przodu?

----------


## aiki

Idą idą.
Podmurowane prawie do stropu
Jeszcze działówki i nadproża i zacznie się szalowanie.
Zdj nie ma bo zawsze w deszczu szybko się zwijam z budowy.
Jak pogoda pozwoli to w przyszłym tygodniu nadproża będę robił (lane)

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Wyglada niezle. 

Dales pod okna prety? Powinny byc 2xfi6 w warstwie pod oknami + po 0,5m na boki. 
Pamietaj aby nadproza ukladac na betonowych poduszeczkach lub cegle, nie bezposrednio na BK. To samo dotyczy belek stropu. Proponuje ci po zakonczeniu scian nosnych parteru zaszalowac sobie cienka (20-30mm) wylewke dookola do poziomu, wylac to np jakas "posadzka betonowa" w workach (mozna kupic taka w klasie B25 z Kreisel'a) i dopiero na to ukladac belki stropowe. 

Sprawdzone u nas, dziala wysmienicie. Szalowac to mozesz pocietymi na paski szerokosci 10 cm plytami OSB (ja kupilem jedna plyte ktora w Casto pocieli mi za free, przykrecalem to zwyklymi wkretami do drewna, wylewalem po kilka metrow i jak zwiazalo po kilku  godzinach to demontowalem i jechalem dalej.)

----------


## aiki

Prętów nie dawałem wszystkie domy w okolicy są bez prętów i nic się nie dzieje więc sobie darowałem
Nadproża będę miał lane w szalunkach więc za jednym razem wszystko
Strop mam monolit i wieniec opuszczony na ścianach o 11 cm więc tam wszystko się wyrówna.
Nadproża lane bo mam nadwyżki cementu i piasku. a i do zalewania się pomoc jakaś znajdzie.
Stoi pół palety na placu i jeszcze trochę to się kamień zrobi więc zrezygnowałem z systemowych.

Stan na dzisiaj.
Podciągnięte ściany w środku prawie do końca,
dwie ściany zew na gotowo,





W sobotę zacznę szalować jakieś nadproża bo na razie to muszę podpierać bo wszystko chodzi na boki (a burze chodzą wkoło)

----------


## [email protected]

No, ładnie to wygląda - u mnie tez bez prętów - podobno przy klasie ytonga 600 nie są wymagane - daje sie tylko jak jest słabsza nośność materiału - tak twierdzi wykonawca. Niech sie mury pna do góry - troche roboty będzie z monolitem a zwłaszcza ze zbrojeniem - ale jak zalejesz to sie mury zepna i te kołeczki spod scian znikna :smile:

----------


## aiki

Bardziej mnie będzie denerwować szalowanie.
Zbrojenie mniej mnie przeraża.

----------


## [email protected]

No, jak widze swoje szalunki to sie teraz zastanawiam czy dałbym rade - pierwsze załozenie było że bedę robił sam ale jak to widze to się drapie w głowę :big lol:

----------


## aiki

Dać się da tylko czas.
Poza tym chę robić osobno wszystkie nadproża i potem dopiero wieniec i strop.
Trochę więcej zbrojenia wyjdzie ale będzie łatwiej i pewniej.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Santosz, Twoj wykonawca Cie oklamuje. Prety powinny byc bez znaczenia na klase bloczka, tzn prety lub zbrojenie systemowe.

----------


## aiki

W całym garażu nadproża zaszalowane i skręcone prętami łącznie z belką nad bramą garażową.
Dodatkowo musiałem podnieść ściany o 6 cm bo wymiary mi się nie zgadzały (małe zapomnienie).
Jutro dalszy ciąg szalowania, kręcenia zbrojenia tak aby na sobotę było gotowe do zalania.
ładnie by wszystkie nadproża zalał gdyby nie to iż niektóre są połączone z podciągami a te lane są razem ze stropem.

----------


## tomdyb1

Miło się to czyta jak opisujesz swoje poczynania. Mógł byś zdradzić ile kosztowały cię fundamenty ponieważ jestem zainteresowany budową boróweczki też własnymi rękami razem z ojcem i teściem

----------


## aiki

Materiał na fundamenty 13 400 PLN
Z piaskiem do wypełnienia i Chudziakiem B12,5 na górę.
Doliczyć musisz zbrojenie na ławy..

----------


## tomdyb1

No to mamy ok 15tyś. Opisuj kolejne etapy w swoim dzieniku i wklej kolejne zdjęcia

----------


## aiki

w mijającym tygodniu zalane zostało kilka nadproży.
W projekcie część z nich jest systemowych jednak dopuszcza się wykonanie wylewanych o wys min 20cm.
Oto i one:






Wczoraj zostały zaszalowane kolejne i kiedyś w tyg się je zaleje.
Pozostaną 3 (2 połączone z podciągami stropu i jedno potrzebuje ścianek działowych w których będą połączone z nim 2 kolejne nadproża)

----------


## tomdyb1

Strop jaki będziesz robił i też sam

----------


## aiki

monolit samemu :smile:

----------


## aiki

Zaczątki ścianek działowych.

Widok na kuchnię z korytarza:

łazienka lekko powiększona kosztem wiatrołapu i korytarza aby prysznic zmieścić




Widok z salonu na wejście.


Jutro jak pogoda dopiszę zalejemy kilka kolejnych nadproży.

----------


## gandw

Na drugim zdjęciu pęknięcie na ścianie nośnej przy otworze wejściowym? Mam nadzieję że to tylko złudzenie  :wink:

----------


## aiki

Chyba wklejany odłamany róg pustaka nic strasznego.
Jeszcze nie ma takich obciążeń aby ściany pękały.

----------


## tomdyb1

I jak tam postępy szykujesz się do stropu

----------


## aiki

Tak. w sobotę zalane zostały ostatnie nadproża i od poniedziałku rozpocznie się szalowanie.
W międzyczasie jeszcze trochę podmurować będzie trzeba nad drzwiami i położyć dwa gotowe nadproża.

----------


## aiki

Te podmurówki to do środy zajęły. Widać też zalane nadproża i dołożone nadproża ze strunobetonu (takie linki stalowe zalane betonem)






 i od czwartku pierwsze podejście do szalowania.





Powyżej to efekt czwartku i piątku wieczorami bo w dzień to za gorąco było.
Wychodziłem na budowę ale po godzinie wracałem.

----------


## aiki

Dzisiaj to mnie spaliło słońce.
Jednak coś udało się zrobić mimo gorączki.
Najgorsze, że jak już jest znośnie to komary się obudziły i trzeba uciekać
Efekty:
(oczywiście nie po komarach)

Jak to mówią "Las posadzony"

nie do końca bo kliny jeszcze trzeba dać pod stemple (część dynda na gwoździu)

i w garażu ciemno się zrobiło:

Deskowanie prawię całe ułożone - część trzeba jeszcze przybić.

Czy kliny od wstawiania okien z tworzywa nadadzą się pod stemple?

----------


## [email protected]

Nooo, pięknie, pieknie - pamietaj o dobraniu właściwej strzałki ugiecia :bye:

----------


## Posek20

Całkiem fajnie Ci to wychodzi  :wink:  Zostaniesz bohaterem w swoim nowym domu  :big tongue:

----------


## tomdyb1

Idzie ci super, teraz tylko kręcić zbrojenie i stawiać ścianki kolankowe. A o co chodzi z tym ugięciem.

----------


## aiki

w terrivie i filigranie daje sie strzałkę ugięcia na "-" tak aby po zdęciu stempli strop osiadł i był w rezultacie prosty.
w monolicie się tego nie robi chyba.

----------


## [email protected]

Poczytaj zatem dziennik Netbeta - zobacz czy robił strzałkę czy nie. Podobnie jest ze wzmocnieniami pod okna - wszyscy mówią że prety pod okna w gazobetonie muszą być a u mnie nie ma bo wykonawca stwierdził że nie ma potrzeby aby je robic, okazało się że wcale nie jest to błąd konstrukcyjny
Wiele przypadków czytałem gdzie monolit uginał się lub podczas skakania dzieci przenosił drgania na cały budynek. Moim zdaniem warto ją jednak zrobic zwłaszcza że nawet monolit sie ugina. Druga sprawa jakie masz rozpiętości bo jesli niewielkie to ok.

----------


## aiki

Kolejny mały etap zaliczony.
Strop zaszalowany cały i zbrojenie ukręcone.
Dwa tygodnie aktywnego wypoczynku na urlopie i wygląda to tak:

Strop nad garażem


nad salonem krzyżowo zbrojony


nad kuchnia wiatrołapem i łazienką


druga część garażu


Czekam aż KB zatwierdzi i dzwonię po beton.
I jeszcze słupy muszę w ściance kolankowej wstawić i ściągnąć drutem szalunek wieńca i podbić kliny pod stemple.

----------


## aiki

KB był zatwierdził zbrojenie zrobione wzorowo i kazał zdj porobić aby pokazywać innym jak to ma wyglądać.
To było moje pierwsze zbrojenie na taką skalę więc fajnie się słyszy, że wszystko jest ok.
Wczoraj z bratem ściągnęliśmy szalunki wieńca drutem i wszystko już jest sztywne.
Jutro zamawiam beton.

----------


## aiki

Strop zalany.
W środę po południu przyjechały dwie gruchy i po 1,5h już było po wszystkim.
Po godzinie od zlania musiałem już polać trochę wodą bo zaczął przesychać a po 2 już można było wchodzić na górę.
Jutro przyjeżdża więźba więc będzie co układać.
7m3.

----------


## aiki

Kilka szczegółów ze zbrojenia.
Podobnych zdjęć brakowało mi gdy to plątałem ze sobą.
Wszystko zrobione zgodnie z projektem.









A tu drabina własnoręcznie robiona się Załapała


Może się komuś przyda.

----------


## aiki

W sobotę przyjechała więźba.
Zaprzyjaźniony widlak rozładował nad drogą a ponoszenie tego i ułożenie to jakieś 2 godziny, ale ekipa była spora.
Dziękować wszystkim obecnym.
Najbardziej się obawiam takich beleczek 18x25 na płatwie.
Ale chyba damy radę.


Zdj ze stropu więc trochę dziwnie wygląda.

----------


## aiki

W sobotę po południu jeszcze dało się objechać warstwę na zaprawę.
Już woda tak nie ucieka ze stropu przy polewaniu.
A podlewania było sporo bo cały czas słoneczko i wicherek.
Pierwszy dzień po zalaniu brat polewał co pół godziny kolejne dni trochę większe przerwy.
Dzisiaj jest polewany co ok 2 godziny.
Ale i tak lekko się porysował (nic strasznego trzeba sie dobrze przyjrzeć aby znaleźć jakąś rysę)

----------


## tomdyb1

Jak narazie idzie ci z kosztami

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Zdaje się że też bierzesz udział w mistrzostwach zbrojarskich :wink:

----------


## aiki

Koszty ogólnie są ok bo materiał kupiłem przed rozpoczęciem budowy.
teraz dokupuję tylko klej i beton ale wszystko w cenach jakie zakładałem więc jest ok.
Trochę więcej wyjdzie papa na pokrycie dachu bo pokazali mi taką na włóknie i jest ok tylko drogo.

----------


## aiki

Ach zbrojenie to już mam za sobą (jeszcze tylko wieniec - od jutra)

----------


## aiki

Nie wiem ile minęło ale dzisiaj wygląda to tak:






Właściwie to nie są aktualne zdj. Oba szczyty są już prawie wyciągnięte to poziomu podciągów jeszcze kilka 12 wkleić i można szalować wieniec.
Zdj dołączę jak je zrobię.

----------


## aiki

Wczoraj był też przełom.
Będzie pierwsza ekipa na budowie.
Cieśle zaczną jak tylko będzie wieniec.
Ciężka to była decyzja.

----------


## tomdyb1

Trudno człowiek wszystkiego sam nie może zrobić, a pozatym firma może zrobi to szybciej

----------


## netbet

> Wczoraj był też przełom.
> Będzie pierwsza ekipa na budowie.
> Cieśle zaczną jak tylko będzie wieniec.
> Ciężka to była decyzja.


...to bardzo mądra decyzja i nie żałuj że taka podjąłeś.
samemu przy więźbie to można tylko stanąć i na nia popatrzeć :big grin: 

będziesz miał jeszcze jedną ekipę i będziesz musiał ją przeboleć - wylewkarzy i mixozwierza
... no chyba że porwiesz sie na wylewki samodzielnie .... wtedy  :jaw drop: 

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## tomdts

Nie ma co ukrywać wszystkiego nie da się zrobić samemu. :bye: 

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## Aiki mobile

Zrobić by się dało ale zgodnie z projektem, a że chcę trochę zmian małych to się boję jakiejś pomyłki.
Brat do pomocy też zawsze tak jak przez całą budowę jest i szwagry ale urlopu juz mi nie dadzą a po pracy to 2 tyg roboty.

----------


## aiki

No i jak to z firmami na budowie bywa?
zawsze się spóźniają.
Przynajmniej mam tydzień więcej na ogarnięcie wkoło.
Właściwie to dziadek ogarnia bo ja w pracy nadganiam.
Z aktualności to szczyty wymurowane i wieniec na nich zalany do poziomu płatwi.
Skosy troche poszarpane wyszły ( w sobotę się wyrówna trochę) ale poziomy wieniec na ściance kolankowej wyszedł idealnie.

----------


## aiki

Zalane i czeka na cieśli.

----------


## aiki

Przyjechali cieśle i robili cały dzień.
Wszystkie krokwie stoją i płatwie na miejscu.
Reszta w poniedziałek.

----------


## jendrulakowalski

No a gdzie zdjęcia?? :smile:

----------


## aiki

Trochę późno ale za wiele się nie działo więc i pisać nie było o czym.


Oto co cieśle zrobili właściwie w dwa dni (2 dni roboty ale ogólnie to im tydzień zajęło)
Czy wszystkie firmy tak mają?



tu 1 błąd- jedna z krokwi nad daszkiem wejściowym za długa (skrócona)


tu drugi błąd- krokwie od daszku odsunięte od ściany jakieś 5 cm (jeszcze do poprawy)





3 błąd to wszystkie daszki odsunięte na 12cm a ocieplenie 15 cm.
Projekt mieli w ręku więc uważam to za błąd tym bardziej że krokwie zew. odstawili na ocieplenie 15 cm.

poza tym jestem zadowolony.(przynajmniej na razie). Ekipa nie pijąca. nawet na wieniec trzeźwo więc dostali do domu.
Doświadczenia z ekipą?
Nazywali mnie INWESTOR i pierwszego dnia wogóle do mnie to nie docierało.
Musieli powtarzać kilka razy zanim zajarzyłem, że o mnie chodzi.
Do tej pory wszystko robiliśmy sami i chyba nie przywykłem.

----------


## aiki

A to dzieło inwestorki.
Z bratem kręcili mnie wygonili - podobno za dużo gadałem.

----------


## aiki

Na dzień dzisiejszy są skończone szczyty tylko jeszcze część styropianem okleić i jedna strona jest zaczęta z deskowaniem.
Na razie idzie wolno bo i frezowanie (początkowo mała frezarka reczna ale się grzała teraz typowa frezarka co to wszystko przerobi) i struganie 
(mały strug ręczny 82mm ale idzie spoko) i na koniec malowanie.
Zdj. nie mam bo jakoś w tel ich nie było - muszę jakieś porobić.

----------


## aiki

Nigdy nie myślałem, że obicie dechami to tyle czasu zajmuje.
nadbitka robiona ręcznie.
na dzień dzisiejszy prawie całość obita i zaimpregnowana jakimś zielonym czymś.
W poniedziałek impregnacja od środka.
W przyszłą sobotę może papa pójdzie na dach.
Muszę trochę poczytać o kładzeniu papy tak aby było sucho.
zdj trochę nieaktualne

----------


## Aiki mobile

No to na ten rok plan wykonany.
Czas 5 miesięcy i tydzień. Na dachu papa, okna zasłonięte filią
SSO  :Biggrin:  :razz:

----------


## mateuszkl

Gratulacje SSO. Może jakies zdjecia dodasz?

----------


## Aiki mobile

Dodam jutro bo teraz jak  kończę to już ciemno jest.
no i z teł nie mogę dodać a byłoby łatwiej

----------


## aiki

Deskowanie i papa to:
 1. jakieś 5 m3 desek
 2. 25 kg gwoździ kręconych
 3. ok 3500 papniaków z podkładkami
 4. 200 m2 papy
 1. jeden uszkodzony palec 3 x spotkanie z młotkiem.  (brata). A mieli go uciąć  :smile: 

Koszty to połowa tego co zakładał projektant z Archon'u po średnich stawkach krajowych.

Na dzień dzisiejszy są jeszcze jakieś drzwi wejściowe i brama garażowa samorobiona.
Ale zdj jak zwykle później.

No i w końcu w moim mieście otworzyli OBI.

----------


## aiki

Przybyły drzwi wejściowe - używane za flaszkę





W pewien weekend popełniłem bramę garażową.
Muszę tylko zamykanie dopracować.

----------


## aiki

Chodzi o komin wentylacyjny 2 kanałowy pionowy.
Wiem o mocowaniu do krokwi i o kątownikach w narożnikach.
Czy znacie jeszcze jakieś sposoby na wzmocnienie?
Komin będzie ocieplony styropianem nie będzie klinkeru a wystawał będzie ok 1,2 metra ponad połać dachu.

Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedzi.

----------


## aiki

Działówki na poddaszu to ok 330 pustaków połówek, 7 worków kleju i 5 nadproży strunobetonowych.
Nadproża to koszt ok 170 zł - nie warto szalować, zbroić, mieszać beton i targać go na górę. 


Schody na górę- zaczynają się w salonie

Sypialnia- Widok na schody.

Sypialnia- widok na garderobę

Garderoba

Korytarz na górze- po prawej łazienka, na wprost mały pokój po lewej wejście do drugiego pokoju.

----------


## aiki

Długi weekend i trochę komina.
Komin wentylacyjny łazienki na dole i na górze z mega krzywych pustaków wentylacyjnych.
Różnice w wysokości pustaka po krótkiej ściance dochodzą do 1,5 cm co widać na zdjęciu.
Murowałem na klej z dodatkiem proszku po cięciu suporexu aby nie wypływało wszystko po położeniu ponad 30 kg kształtki.
Jeśli schiedel będzie równie krzywy to sam się za to nie biorę.


Widok od korytarza

Widok ze schodów


Widok z korytarza i tu jest efekt szlaczków ale ogólnie pion jest zachowany.

Komin podciągnąłem do deskowania teraz czeka mnie robienie dziury w dachu.

----------


## aiki

Dzisiaj jeszcze dokończyłem chodnik przed domem i zrobiłem jedno okno na górze tak aby można było robić przewiew w budynku.
Było tak szczelnie, że grzybek zaczął się pojawiać na deskowaniu od środka. jak trochę podeschnie to dostanie chlorem po kapeluszach  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Jak masz polaczone sciany szczytowe z deskowaniem dachu? Generalnie dobrze bylo by w samym szczycie, pod kalenica zostawic otwory aby co z najwyzszego puntu moglo sobie spokojnie powietrze uciekac. Po obu stronach domu.

Kominy jeszcze chcesz w tym roku wyciagac ponad dach?

----------


## aiki

Jeden mam zamiar ale to od pogody zależy.
Ściany szczytowe są przykryte styropianem i do deskowania jest jakieś 2 cm luzu ale to chyba nie daje ciągu.
Problem leży po stronie desek- były bite mokre prosto z tartaku i od razu przykryte papą do tego okna zabite folią a teść się postarał i szczelnie zrobił.
Teraz na foli para sie skrapla więc wilgoci dużo.
Myślę, że jak przyjdą mrozy to wysuszy ładnie wszystko.
Zimą i tak nic nie będę robił bo kasa zbiera się na okna czy na coś tam- jeszcze nie wiem.
Teraz przyszedł czas na zbieranie informacji i oglądanie zdj.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Deski nalezy bic mokre. Jak wyschna to beda szpary. Gdybys nabil suche to po napiciu wody (chocby tylko z pary wodnej) rozprezyly by sie klopot murowany  :smile: 

Porob w szycztach wywietrzniki przy samej kalenicy, cocby tylko 15x15cm i powinno wystarczyc

----------


## xinurel

Witam mam do Pana pytanie, czy Panski dom to ten sam projekt jak na tej stronie:?
http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m4545f23de49e4

jesli tak to czyna ta cena jest realna, aby go wybodowac: 230,700 z tego co napisane jest na tej stronie w ta cene wchodzi robocizna oraz materialy i budowa. Prosze o odpowiedz.

----------


## aiki

Domek z linka to "Dom w borówkach (G)" -Ja buduję "Dom w borówkach 3)
Jest to po prostu mniejsza wersja mojego domku.
A to czy się da w tej cenie zrobić to wszystko zależy od doboru ekip i materiałów zarówno wykończeniowych jak i konstrukcyjnych.
Wg mnie jest to realna cena jeśli będzie się pilnować kosztów a jeśli tak jak My budujemy sami to można sporo zaoszczędzić.
Np nas stan surowy zamknięty wyjdzie jakieś 75 tyś a z kosztorysu chyba jest ok 120 tyś.

----------


## xinurel

Rozumiem tych domow w borowkach jest kilka po przejrzeniu wykluczylibysmy w borwkach G a raczej dom w borowkach 2 lub 3 lu 3 ver 2 szczerze mowiac nie wiem  :smile:  Malo sie znamy jestesmy mlodzi z zona natomiast myslimy o domku wlasnie i zastanawiamy sie nad domkiem zamiast mieszkaniem mieszkanie z wykonczenie wyszlo nam okolo 270 tys w w tej cenie mamy w sumie z projektu zbudowanie domu i oplacenie robotnikow + 70 tys na grunt. to daje jakies 350 tys. zastanawiam sie wlasnie nad doborem ekip budowlanych i kwesti z materialami napisal Pan ze to wlasnie ta kwestia ale jak to rozegrac jak dobrac dobra ekipe i jak postepowac w kwesti z materialami (slyszalem ze nie warto kupowac najtanszych ale w sumie jak rozroznic dobry material w dobrej cenie, a ktorego omijac?)- przeciez w sumie to kwestia ekipy budowlanej ? Prosze o podpowiedz dosiwadczonegoo  :smile: 

P.S Ile czasu mniej wiecej zajmie ekipie budowlanej budowa takiego domku jak Pan zbudowal?

----------


## aiki

Wszystko zależy od tego czego się oczekuje od domu.
Np wybór materiałów na ściany :
- czy ma być dobra akumulacja ciepła (silikaty)
- czy też lepsza ciepłochronność (beton komórkowy)
Tu po prostu musicie sami zdecydować na czym wam zależy. Masz całą zimę na zgłębienie tematu na FM i dobór odpowiednich materiałów i ekip.
Jeśli chodzi o materiały dobierałem takie, o których miałem jakieś doświadczenie choćby od podglądania innych i z których łatwiej było mi wykonać samemu kolejny etap. Cena też miła trochę do powiedzenia. Na twoim miejscu nie pozostawiałbym wyboru materiałów ekipie budowlanej bo cię z torbami puszczą.

Jeśli chodzi o ekipy to doświadczenia nie mam. na budowie była tylko jedna od więźby i właściwie żadnej selekcji nie robiłem - wziąłem nr tel od kumpla i się umówiłem na robotę.

W kwestii doboru projektu różnicy w cenie pomiędzy borówkami 2 i 3 chyba nie ma a jesli jest to niewielka a 3-ki są troszkę większe i mają kotłownie za garażem i to przesądziło o wyborze ( początkowo też myślałem o 2-ce)

----------


## xinurel

no tak tylko jesli nie pozostawilbym doboru materialow ekipie budowlanej to musialbym sam sie znac a kompletnie sie nie znam a samo siedzenie na necie wydaje mi sie nie zastapi jakiegos dosiwadczenia ewentualnie moze wskazalbym im aby trzymali sie kwot zblizonych do tych z projektu ktory kupie. Druga kwestia to ogrzewanie domu jsk w/g Pana jesli chodzi o ekonomie mozna by bylo wybrac system ocieplenia scian np styropianem a druga kwestia samego ocieplania domu mam na mysli kotlownia np weglem ? Jeszcze jedno co do projektu ktory chce zakupic zastanawiam sie czy warto kupowac jak nie wiem jakie materialy agencja obrala do wyliczenia kosztow.

----------


## aiki

W projekcie jest wszystko wyszczególnione z jakich materiałów co należy robić.
Poza tym ktoś musi adoptować projekt (ktoś z uprawnieniami) i na tym etapie najlepiej dobrać ostatecznie materiały i wówczas można omówić z architektem adoptującym wszelkie zagadnienia.
Jesli chodzi o ogrzewanie u mnie będzie podłogówka - dobrze współpracuje z kotłem gazowym.
Dobór kotła jest tez uzależniony od warunków zagospodarowania terenu - w moim przypadku dopuszczalne jest gaz, prąd lub olej opałowy- u mnie gaz.

Jeśli chodzi o ocieplenie to archon ma także wersje energo czy jakoś tak ( byc może tylko te wersje są teraz dostępne). Jest tam dobór materiałów i technologi tak zrobiony aby domek był energooszczędny. Myślę że robili te projekty ludzie którzy się na tym znają i jest to w miarę dobrze dobrane. w razie "w" sa na forum ludzie, którzy zweryfikują ewentualne wątpliwości.

----------


## MaNaOl

Witam serdecznie. Przeczytałem wątek i mam pytanko. Jaki wyszedł Panu całkowity koszt do dnia dzisiejszego? Pytam o całość jeśli nie jest to tajemnicą. Projekt mi sie podoba i nie wykluczone że będę podążał Pana drogą ( bardzo podobnie myśle i zamierzam działać). Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------


## aiki

To co teraz jest zrobione to jakieś 60 tyś.

----------


## MaNaOl

Niezły wynik. Prosze mi powiedziec ile potrzeba czasu żeby w wolnym tempie samemu dojść do takiego stanu, zakładając że robi się codziennie po kilka godzin?

----------


## aiki

Robiłem z bratem i zajęło nam 5 miesięcy po kilka godzin po pracy i soboty plus urlopy.

----------


## MaNaOl

To nieźle, mnie nie powinny blokowac problemy finansowe i czasowe. Chcę poświęcić większość czasu na budowę. Jaki przewidujesz koszt końcowy? Pytam o stan na gotowo z malowaniem bez umeblowania i sprzętu agd itd. Wiem że to zależy od wielu czynników, ale minimalnie ile jeszcze potrzebujesz kasy na wykończeniówke?

----------


## Aiki mobile

Bez liczenia myślę, że jeszcze jakieś 100 tyś ale to taka kwota w jakiej chciałbym się zmieścić a nie z jakiś wyliczeń

----------


## MaNaOl

Czyli nieco ponad połowa kosztów z projektu-kosztorysu. Będę tutaj zerkał. Na wiosne planuję start jak uda się załatwić formalności do tego czasu.

----------


## aiki

u mnie formalności chyba 2 czy 3 miesiące więc bez problemów.
Powodzenia i jeśli nie powinno być problemów z kasą to to masz o tyle lepiej niż ja hehe.
Jakby co to pytaj.

----------


## MaNaOl

Czekam na dalsze wpisy i zdjęcia  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Teraz Zimowa przerwa (kasa gdzieś się chyba zamroziła)
Ale jak coś się pozmienia to na pewno się tu znajdzie

----------


## aiki

W sobotę zrobiłem otwory w ścianach szczytowych fi jakieś 125 i wstawiłem kratki. Jakaś wentylacja powinna już w ten sposób być.
Potem wypryskałem jakimś chlorowym czymś deskowanie od środka tam gdzie grzybki były- ładnie wszystko wybieliło i teraz wygląda dobrze.
Jak wytrzyma do wiosny to potem już powinno być dobrze.
Kupiłem też kilka złączek do kanalizacji i jak tylko trochę czasu będzie to zacznę pruć ściany w kuchni i jeden pion będę mógł wyciągać w górę.

----------


## aiki

Orkan dał się odczuć ale tylko trochę.
Poza tym, że jak wjeżdżałem do garażu po pracy to przestawiło mnie razem z prowizoryczną bramą garażową - tak wiało.
Straty na razie (bo cały czas dmucha ostro) lekko uszkodzona brama w/w i zawiasy furtki się przegięły po tym jak zamknięcie ala drut urwało.
Foliowe okna przetrwały a myślałem, że pierwsze się poddadzą - jednak dziadek to solidna firma.
Papa na dachu też na razie się trzyma - chyba dzięki śniegowi, który przykrył lekko połać dachu i wyrównał wszelkie nierówności.
Oby tak dalej.

----------


## MaNaOl

Wiatr rzadko spotykany u nas. Mam nadzieję że więcej szkód nie narobił. Zauważyłem że na dachach blachodachówka gorzej się zachowuje, kilka zerwanych dachów miało własnie takie nakrycie, niestety bez deskowania działa jak parasol.

----------


## aiki

u mnie papa i chyba warstewka śniegu ją ocaliła.
A w przyszłości chyba niestety blacha- koszty.
Dzisiaj się zapoznałem z cenami urządzeń i materiałów do wody w OBI i.. i... nic nie kupiłem.
Drogo jakoś tak podwójnie jak na alle coś tam.
a chyba kurierom dam spokój przed świętami i tak mają przekichane.

----------


## aiki

Sobota wolna i w miarę ciepło to i na budowę się wybrałem.
Z racji oszczędzania na okna to i prace niskobudżetowe - kanalizacja.
Trochę kucia , kombinowania i jest podejście do zlewu w kuchni zrobione i jeden z pionów do górnej łazienki przepchnięty przez strop
Do zrobienia jeszcze przejście do wanny (dziura w stropie) i drugi pion no i podciągnąć w łazience na dole podejścia do umywalki i WC i prysznica.

Początek jednego z pionów - już przeprowadzony przez strop

Podejście do zlewu w kuchni (połączone z pionem przez ścianę)

----------


## aiki

Poczytałem Jarka P. "Dom w Lesie" no i proszę co dzisiaj zastałem 





Pierwsza myśl - przypałętało się coś podobnego jak u Jarka :mad: (ogrodzone w koło jest)
A potem przyleciało psisko co to na noc spuszczone było i zgrabnie pokazało jak się wchodzi do domku na lewo.
I zajęcie na "po pracy" było.
A gdyby to nie psisko to jakby co od dzisiaj budowa ubezpieczona jest. całe 91 zł na rok.

----------


## tomdyb1

Widzę postępy ciągle macie kiedy ruszacie znowu z pracami i z czego robicie dach z blachy czy dachówki nie wiesz jaka wyjdzie różnica w cenie. A ile zapłaciłeś za cieśle

----------


## aiki

Cieśla 2,5 (palcem nie kiwnąłem) Nad dachem się nie zastanawiam i nie wiem jaka różnica będzie ale raczej będzie blacha.
Ruszymy jak się troszkę kasy nazbiera. Dostałem wycenę z MS okna no i chyba start jakoś w czerwcu będzie a tak to jedynie jakies drobnostki niskonakładowe.

----------


## aiki

A jednak.
Ostatnie czasy spędziłem na rozsyłaniu zapytań o wycenę okien.
Kilka firm odpowiedziało kilka spaliło się na wejściu.
W ostatecznym rachunku wygrał przedstawiciel Oknoplastu z oknami Winergetic Premium jednostronnie Złoty dąb
http://www.oknoplast.com.pl/okna/rodzaje-okien/winergetic
Oferta może nie najtańsza jednak myślę, że warto dorzucić teraz parę złoty (najtańsza oferta 3 tyś mniej) i mieć coś co jest
już sprawdzone (u szwagra choć inny profil).
Dzisiaj był Pan i zrobił pomiary we wtorek ma przesłać mi ostateczną ofertę i przedstawić umowę.
Pan ładnie dorzuca okucia antywłamaniowe WK2 czy jakoś tak i niski próg w oknie tarasowym i jakiś zatrzask jeszcze.
Ten sam profil wycenili mi w Bydgoszczy w tej samej cenie jednak bez owych dodatków.
Pewnie na początku marca będzie montaż o ile pogoda dopisze.

Następne chyba kominy będą.

----------


## aiki

Dzięki Netbet

----------


## mateuszkl

> Poczytałem Jarka P. "Dom w Lesie" no i proszę co dzisiaj zastałem 
> 
> Załącznik 234968
> 
> Załącznik 234969
> 
> Pierwsza myśl - przypałętało się coś podobnego jak u Jarka(ogrodzone w koło jest)
> A potem przyleciało psisko co to na noc spuszczone było i zgrabnie pokazało jak się wchodzi do domku na lewo.
> I zajęcie na "po pracy" było.
> A gdyby to nie psisko to jakby co od dzisiaj budowa ubezpieczona jest. całe 91 zł na rok.


gdzie takie tanie ubezpieczenie znalazłeś i od jakiej kwoty je naliczali?

----------


## aiki

Ubezpieczenie tanie bo nikt nie mieszka. Jest to budowa i cena normalna w takim przypadku.
Ubezpieczenie jest na 100 tyś. Jeśli byłby to już dom skończony i zamieszkały to można zapomnieć o takiej kwocie.

----------


## [email protected]

Ja właśnie na dniach wypowiadałem ubezpieczenie bankowe i zawierałem nowe. Wartośc 470tys, plus na 30tys pożar, 15tys krsadzież oraz 20tys OC na domowników w gospodarstwie, plus 1000zł na szyby - stawka 309zł na rok! Jestem mega zadowolony.

----------


## aiki

Ciekawa oferta.
Co mi zaproponują jak się już będę wprowadzał? - za kilka lat  :sad: 
Jak na razie to już wiem, że 17.03.2014 przyjadą Pany nam okna wstawić a do tego czasu
muszę jeszcze wyrównać otwory okienne (podocinać pustaki które wystają) i na parterze podmurować połówkami
 do żądanej wysokości od posadzki.
Zastanawiam się czy zakładać alarm razem z oknami. Nie wiem jak jest teraz z oknami co w nocy nogi dostają.
Jeśli zakładać to lepiej czujki na pomieszczenie czy może coś w rodzaju kurtyny na okna i drzwi?

Będę wdzięczny za wypowiedzi.

----------


## T0MII

Jeśli alarm tak czy siak będzie i masz te kilka zł w kieszeni na niego to nie ma się co zastanawiać i założyć dla świętego spokoju. 

Jeśli chodzi o czujki. W zasadzie mógłbyś zrobić swój dom na 4 czujkach zewnętrznych, tyle że one nie są tanie. Mi mój alarmiarz polecał VX 402, ale ich cena to kosmos (600 zł jedna). W cenie 4 samych czujek miałem alarm z 6 czujkami dualnymi, większym akku, i załączaniem z pilota. Czujki zewnętrzne zaczynają się od 300 zł, to prawie 10 razy drożej niż najtańsze piry do wnętrza. Przyjmując że nie brał byś najtańszych masz 3 dobrej jakości czujki do wnętrza w cenie jednej zewnętrznej byle jakiej. Oczywiście plus zewnętrznej jest taki że zareaguje nim ktoś zacznie niszczyć okno. 

Może głupio zabrzmi taka rada w dziale samorobów, ale warto pogadać z fachowcem. Mi udało się znaleźć człowieka z którego jestem bardzo zadowolony. Ceny które mi zaproponował były poniżej cen w sklepach internetowych, a za instalację wszystkiego, zaprogramowanie, uruchomienie brał 300 zł. Jako że nigdy nie programowałem takiej centrali a i z elektroniką średnio się lubię uważam że jego robota była warta tych pieniążków.

----------


## aiki

Jeśli chodzi o alarm to nawet nie pomyślałem o zrób to sam.
Mam kontakt z firmą co się tym zajmuje i właśnie dostałem od nich wycenę - 2750 plnów.
miałem nadzieję się zmieścić w 2000 ale cóż. Trochę się poczeka -chroniczny brak gotówki.

----------


## aiki

Kolejny temat to Wentylacja mechaniczna.
Z tego co wyczytałem to tak:
Garaż - grawitacyjna - przepisy?
Kotłownia - grawitacyjna - przepisy. (nawet przy kondensacie?)
Kuchnia - grawitacyjna - kuchenka gazowa - przepisy?
salon - grawitacyjna - kominek (przy doprowadzeniu powietrza z zew.?)
Więcej się nie zagłębiałem ale dzięki Adam_mk za wykład - pomocny choć sprzed 6 lat.
Większość z powyższych pewnie idzie obejść ale chyba pozostanę przy grawitacji i dziurach pod oknami.

Koszty?
Kominy i tak muszę stawiać - kominek i gazowy
rekuperator tyle samo co komin.
dalej się już nie zagłębiałem. choć odzysk ciepła zawsze mnie kusił ale realia rzuciły mnie na glebę.

Ciekawe jak te kwestie mają rozwiązane w archonie bo sprzedają gotowy projekt WM.(260plnów)

----------


## [email protected]

> Jeśli chodzi o alarm to nawet nie pomyślałem o zrób to sam.
> Mam kontakt z firmą co się tym zajmuje i właśnie dostałem od nich wycenę - 2750 plnów.
> miałem nadzieję się zmieścić w 2000 ale cóż. Trochę się poczeka -chroniczny brak gotówki.



Dużo, ja za alarm satela jakiś nowy model z 2013 roku, dobra cyfrową centralkę, 7 czujek niewrażliwych na małe zwierzęta do 10kg (mam w domu koty) oraz 5 kontraktorów na okna i drzwi, najwekszy mozliwy aku 9A, plus specjalna czujka na brame garażową i pompę ciepła, do tego moduł sms i radiolinia z dwoma pilotami zapłaciłem 1600zł. Montaż zajął 5 godzin w trzy osoby a za zamontowanie wzieli ode mnie 200zł ale normalna cena to 400. Aiki - szukaj innej firmy - zmiescisz sie spokojnie w 2000.

----------


## [email protected]

Jeśłi WM jest tzw. zrównoważona - to kominek może być nawet z zamknięta komorą spalania - tak mówią przepisy i ja tak mam.

Jeśłi chodzi o gazówkę to zajrzyj tu http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...uchenka-gazowa

Ja za projekt w domwencie - 200zł, kiedy zakupiłem u nich reku i materiały oddali te 2 stówy - czyli wyszedł gratis

----------


## aiki

Trochę pogody i na forum u samorobów cicho.
Ja z racji oszczędności (zbiera się kasiora na cele wyższe - kominy) zająłem się odeskowaniem daszku nad wejściem do kotłowni.
Deski jeszcze były - pozostałości po dachu wystarczyło je obrobić.
Frezarka górnowrzecionowa( dużej nie chciało mi się kabla siłowego rozwijać) i robił się zakład (3 przeloty inaczej się grzała)
 potem strug elektryczny taki 82 mm tu troszkę lepiej zależnie od szerokości deski od 2 do 3 przelotów
Potem kilka machnięć pędzlem impregnatem również ostatki z dachu jak i gwoździe i deskowanie zrobione.
Po zimie człowiek taki zakręcony, że to wszystko zajęło mi pół dnia.
Potem z młodym do dentysty i po papę do Obi (zwykła na tekturze 36 PLN za rolkę 10 m)
Następnego dnia przybiłem w/w -poszło pół rolki i tak sie to prezentowało:

----------


## aiki

W sobotę robiłem troszkę dojścia do okien - maja montować w połowie marca.
Pozostało mi jeszcze kilka desek z dachu i kantówek od szalowania stropu.
Powstało coś takiego:

Przestrzeń na ocieplenie i instalacje DGP:
Jętki - 18cm
Płatwie - 25cm
Kantówki 10cm

daje to jakieś 50 cm wełny - jest to trochę kosztem strychu ale tam i tak po kolanach a 10 cm nie zrobi różnicy na strychu ale w ociepleniu owszem.

A tak wygląda stryszek:
W szczycie ma jakieś 1,1 m i da się tam siedzieć prosto.
Wg mnie na graty wystarczy.
Deski ułożone na razie luzem bo pewnie będę je jeszcze nie raz ściągał no i nie są jeszcze suche (przez zimę w środku nic nie przeschły)

----------


## aiki

Santosz ten płotek co widać w tle jest 3 malowany impregnatem i za każdym razem innym.
Sprawdził się dopiero ostatni i jak znajdę puszkę to podam co to za jeden.
Stoi już tak dwa lata i na razie wygląda ok. Jeden z impregnatów to osy mi wyżerały z desek (w szoku byłem jak to zobaczyłem) po ich akcji musiałem całość 
wyszlifować i pomalować od nowa.
To odnośnie podbitki drewnianej.

----------


## [email protected]

szkielet tego daszku wyszedł Ci rewelacyjnie - moze czas się przebranżowić :yes: 

Rozumiem, że dasz 50cm wełny w strop a skosy na strychu bedziesz ocieplał?

----------


## aiki

Tak. być może nie odrazu ale docelowo napewno bedzie wełna 15 i folia tak aby nie było tam parówy latem i nie strach wejść zimą.
Jeśli chodzi o szkielet to jeszcze robota cieśli choć nie miałbym kłopotu z uzyskaniem podobnego efektu- ja tylko deskowałem.

----------


## [email protected]

ja mam tylkko 30cm w stropie ale za to na skosach też 30 to sie równoważy :big lol:

----------


## aiki

Na skosach u mnie na max wejdzie 25 i to z 10 cm pod krokwie, ale myślałem aby dać tam coś porządnego o dobrym współczynniku.

----------


## [email protected]

ja dałem 20 miedzy krokwie i 10 nakrokwiowo

----------


## aiki

Tak ale ja mam pełne deskowanie i muszę zostawić wentylacje a krokwie mam 18 cm.

----------


## [email protected]

Mnie dekarze polecili tzw ekran dachowy - przy nim nie trzeba zostawiać wentylacji stad mogłem zaszaleć z grubościa wełny

----------


## Aiki mobile

Dzisiaj podmurowałem okna na parterze do odpowiedniej wysokości i dokończyłem ścianę dzialowa kuchni bo nie była do stropu.
Umówiłem się też z kolesiem od Alarmow- zobaczymy ile wyceni

----------


## [email protected]

zmieniłeś nick :roll eyes:

----------


## aiki

Nie z tel pisałem a tam mam inne konto bo do tego hasła nie pamiętałem  :smile:

----------


## Aiki mobile

Dzisiaj dokończyłem ściany w łazience na dole tak jak wcześniej w kuchni.
Pozostało juz tylko pianke dać  do stropu.
Dostałem też wycenę na dach. Całość z oknami rynnami łatami do całkowitego 
Wykończenia stanu obecnego dachówką betonową eurinot profil S
Wychodzi 18 600. Straszna to kwota a najbardziej w wycenie boli robota prawie 5 tyś.
Koleś ma jeszcze zrobić wycenę blachodachówki Le jeśli za robotę sobie też  tyle policzą to będę 
W niedługim czasie szkolił się  na postazh Pana Andrzeja W.

----------


## Aiki mobile

Co możecie powiedzieć o dachowkach betonowych?
Chyba zostanę przy blachodachowce i zrób to sam.

----------


## [email protected]

dachówkę też zrobisz sam, ten model o którym mówisz to euronit (nie eurinot), sąsiad na działce obok ma taką, u mnie w Słupsku nie można jej kupić - w dwóch hurtowniach powiedzieli że było zbyt dużo reklamacji na przebarwienia, dość sporo na wytrzymałość (sąsiad potwierdsził że dużo odpadów miał na robocie i pekały dość często) - dlatego jej nie brałem - chociaż bardzo mi sie podobała. Ale dorwałem bardzo podobnego Bendersa - podobny jakościowo do Braasa. Wydaje mi się że jeśli od ceny odliczyć 5tys robocizny to masz atrakcyjną ofertę na ten dach zwłaszcza jak piszesz zę z oknami. Ile masz tych okien? jaka powierzchnia dachu?
Ja za swoje 180m2 dostałem wycene na dachówkę, rynny lindab, struktonit na obróbki, ekran dachowy i jakąś bardzo dobrą taśmę na kalenice i obróbki okienne na 10500 a u Ciebie jeszcze łaty i okna - całkiem nieźle

----------


## aiki

Dachu mam z projektu 156 m a w rzeczywistości pewnie jakieś 170 (jakieś daszki dorabiane)
Okna 4 szt w wycenie w rzeczywistości będzie jedno - także jeszcze taniej będzie.
Dzisiaj dostałem wycenę na blachodachówkę i jestem zaskoczony. Liczyłem coś na ok 12 tyś a tu 16 z hakiem.
Nie kumam tego, albo ta dachówka taka tania albo blacha droga. Choć cenę nabijają wszystkie inne rzeczy typu łaty, gwoździe, rynny.
Zestawienie materiałów przynajmniej mam i poszukam jakiś tańszych opcji i będę robił sam.
Za robociznę to mam połowę podłogówki rozłożone.

----------


## [email protected]

dachówka jest tania, mnie podłogówka kosztowała 4600 - samodzielnie oczywiście wiec mysle ze za robocizne moze położysz całą :no:

----------


## Aiki mobile

Do podlogowki liczysz styropian? Pewnie nie.

----------


## [email protected]

styro 1350 to razem 6000, nie licze wylewek

----------


## aiki

Alarm jednak będzie również zrób to sam.
Mam zamówione elementy z allegro i czekam na ostateczną wycenę.
Najwyżej jak sobie nie poradzę z programowaniem to kogoś zawołam.
Choć lepiej jak się nauczę bo całość pójdzie na raty kolejno dokładane jakieś funkcje do alarmu więc co chwila będzie
Coś do ustawiania w centralce. Dobrze że choć program jest darmowy.
Alarm na centrali Integra więc będzie można poszaleć trochę w przyszłości.

----------


## aiki

Dzisiaj posprzątałem cały parter. Zamiecione i wyniesione wszystko co było do wyniesienia i znowu jest więcej miejsca.
Dodatkowo alarm zamówiony i jutro będzie wysyłka więc od środy zaczynamy montaż.
Do programowania będę musiał sobie kabelki skołować i będzie zabawa.
Na razie w okrojonej wersji a i tak wyszło 1500 PLN'ów  a w przyszłości przy rozbudowie systemu pewnie jeszcze raz tyle.
Jeszcze do przemyślenia jak to wszystko podłączyć? Jaki "system wybrać" i czy zostanie później jakieś miejsce na płytkach bo w ekspandery to na pewno będę musiał zainwestować.

----------


## aiki

Alarm jest na miejscu i czarna magia początkowo też.
Ale jutro zaczynam montaż kabli i powoli do przodu. 
Oczywiście przed ostatecznym podłączeniem wolałbym aby ktoś to spr czy aby nic nie pokręciłem.
Być może wrzucę jakieś foty albo schematy jak to podłączyłem i ktoś obeznany w temacie podpowie czy jest ok.
No a potem to jeszcze to poustawiać. Kabla nie mam do kompa a z manipulatora to ciężko może być - zobaczymy.

----------


## [email protected]

Z tego co wiem to bez kabla nie da sie ustawić stref itd wiec chyba komp musi byc

----------


## aiki

Na razie wersja okrojona alarmu.
Na czas budowy jedna strefa na całość a potem będę rozbudowywał.
I chyba na razie spróbuję z manipulatora a potem się zobaczy.

----------


## aiki

Dzisiaj rozłożyłem troszkę kabli do alarmu.
Wszystkie wpuszczałem w pustaki tak aby czasem nie przeszkadzały przy kładzeniu płyt KG.
Jutro myślę, że skończę okablowanie a w sobotę będę podłączał pewnie cały dzień mi z tym zejdzie i co bym tylko
 niedzielę miał wolną. 
We wtorek montują okna więc w poniedziałek będę musiał moje prowizorki foliowe pozdejmować i wszystko przygotować na wtorek (szczota i do czysta)

----------


## moliermalarz

Jestem pełen podziwu. Zawsze myślałem, że sami budują domy ludzie którzy maja albo wielu synów albo wielu braci do pomocy .  To raz . Dwa że trzeba sporo się naczytac o każdym szczególe żeby niczego nie spartolić ..  :wink:  S am wkrótce zabieram się za kafelki po raz pierwszy w życiu .

----------


## aiki

Z płytkami to mam tak, że im mniej sie staram tym lepiej wychodzi  :smile: 
Ja dzisiaj próbowałem zrobić jedną małą dziurkę w stropie.
1 godzinę wojowałem aż w końcu wiertarka się poddała.
Ogień smród i koniec roboty na dzisiaj. Kurcze B 20 a twarde czarostwo jak nie wiem co.
I nie żeby jakaś wiertarka byle co - 1400 W ociepliła cały dom jakieś 500 m2 ściany(mieszanie kleju wiercenie i w ogóle wszystko)
 no i całe "borówki" jak do tej pory tez obsłużyła a dziurka fi 8 w stropie ją załatwiła.

Co polecacie - jakaś młotowiertara w przystępnej cenie i możliwej jakości?

----------


## DrKubus

Jak tam zabawa z alarmem?

----------


## aiki

A z alarmem coraz lepiej.
Zostało właściwie podłączyć sygnalizator i gsm i zacznie się ustawianie wszystkiego.

Czy GSM da się ustawić z manipulatora? Satel gprs t2/integra 32/ins-klcd
Znając moje szczęście pewnie nie bo nie ma żadnych wejść co by dane przesyłały.

----------


## [email protected]

> Co polecacie - jakaś młotowiertara w przystępnej cenie i możliwej jakości?


mogę Ci poolecić z Casto - młotowiertarkę MacAlister - tania ale naprawdę nięźle się sprawuje

----------


## Dafi Pe

Tak jak pisze Santosz, młotowiertarka MacAllister albo Graphite.- to z tańszych. Kumple mają MacAllistery, ja mam Graphite'a i wszystkie maszyny wiercą. Ja niedawno kupiłem Makitę i jestem z niej mega zadowolony. Dzień do nocy w porównaniu do Graphite'a - udar lepszy, uchwyt nie bije na boki. Nie zmienia to faktu, że Graphite kosztował około 200 zł, przez 3 lata na siebie zarobił  i jeszcze trochę zarobi  :wink:

----------


## aiki

> Tak jak pisze Santosz, młotowiertarka MacAllister albo Graphite.- to z tańszych. Kumple mają MacAllistery, ja mam Graphite'a i wszystkie maszyny wiercą. Ja niedawno kupiłem Makitę i jestem z niej mega zadowolony. Dzień do nocy w porównaniu do Graphite'a - udar lepszy, uchwyt nie bije na boki. Nie zmienia to faktu, że Graphite kosztował około 200 zł, przez 3 lata na siebie zarobił  i jeszcze trochę zarobi


Twojego posta o młotowiertarkach czytałem zanim kupiłem.
Kupiłem z mrówki jakiegoś NUtool'a czy coś - gdzieś czytałem, że to to samo co w casto tylko pod inną nazwą i póki co sprawuje się ok.
A graphita za 200 to u nas tylko pomarzyć. ogólnie lubię te markę ale nie wtedy gdy oszczędzam  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Jesli chodzi o alarm to już wszystko działa - da się samemu ale z internetem.
Musze jeszcze tylko gprs'a poustawiać ale bez kabla się nie da.
Reszta ustawiona z manipulatora - Santosz da się strefy ustawić z manipulatora.
Ogólnie nauczenie się i programowanie zajęło mi jakieś 3 godziny - łącznie z nazwaniem czujek i strefy a najdłużej chyba ustawienie opóźnienia na jednej czujce.
Wszystko ustawiałem chyba dobrze a tylko po skończeniu odliczania wyło. w końcu zasłoniłem czujkę i próba wyszła pozytywnie. po zdj szmaty już tak zostało.
Jak będę miał trochę czasu to wszystko tam dopracuje.

----------


## Dafi Pe

Ja akurat po wielu przemyśleniach doszedłem do wniosku, że na młotowiertarce nie mogę oszczędzić, bo dużo tym sprzętem robię i to głównie w betonie :/ Resztę narzędzi, poza klasyczną Celmą i udarówką Boscha mam marketowe i to co chcę za ich pomocą wykonać, to wykonam  :smile:  
Pozdrawiam  :wink:

----------


## aiki

jak podpiąć sabotaże (skrzynka i sygnalizator)
Na razie mam tak- podpięte bezpośrednio do jednego z wejść na centrali, które jest ustawione jako
24h sabotaż i jako NC - nie działa (przynajmniej od skrzynki) Podłączenie równoległe bez rezystorów.
Co mam żle?

----------


## aiki

Okna już mamy  :big lol: .
Pany (a było ich troje) przyjechały przed 8 i wchodzą jak do siebie a tu zdziwienie - sąsiadów na nogi postawili alarmem.
Montowali cały dzionek i na sam koniec jak zakładali uchwyt do drzwi tarasowych poszli wkrętem w szybę i trach.
Uczciwe Pany bo się przyznały a po kilku minutach jakoś się tak zrobiło, że nie było nic widać jakby pęknięcia nie było.
Za dwa tygodnie wymieniają.

----------


## [email protected]

> jak podpiąć sabotaże (skrzynka i sygnalizator)
> Na razie mam tak- podpięte bezpośrednio do jednego z wejść na centrali, które jest ustawione jako
> 24h sabotaż i jako NC - nie działa (przynajmniej od skrzynki) Podłączenie równoległe bez rezystorów.
> Co mam żle?


U mnie wszystkie są połaczone szeregowo do jednego wejścia w centrali

----------


## aiki

jesli chodzi o sabotaże to już koncepcja jest.
podepnę je szeregowo ale z opornikami 1,1 i całość jak 2EOL/NC.
Teraz tylko czekam na troche czasu i chęci aby się w to pobawić.

----------


## aiki

Dzisiaj byłem w OBI i kurcze najlepsza wełna jaką znalazłem to 0,040.
Żeby w takim sklepie nie mieli nic lepszego?
Mam do izolowania kawałek dachu za ścianką która jest równoległa do ściany kolankowej w łazience u góry i muszę 
wykorzystać to co znalazłem.
reszta poddasza to choć z allegro kupię ale coś co przynajmniej będzie miało 0,035.

----------


## [email protected]

w Casto mają lepsze

----------


## aiki

Najbliższe casto mam to koło ciebie  :smile:  bądź w Bydgoszczy.
Docelową wełnę chyba kupie w zaprzyjaźnionym składzie bądź allegro.

----------


## sa[email protected]

Jakie masz oferty na wełne cenowo? i jaką preferujesz szklaną czy może skalną?

----------


## aiki

Jeszcze nie robiłem wycen bo do tego jeszcze daleko. przynajmniej rok.
a kładł będę chyba szklana choć jeszcze nie robiłem żadnego porównania.
Będę zwracał uwagę na współczynnik przenikania.
Na razie zbieram kasę na kominy potem pokrycie dachu i ocieplenie z zewnątrz potem instalacje i wylewki a potem dopiero ocieplenia dachu.
Więc wełnę pewnie za 2 lata będę szukał. Teraz tylko trochę potrzebowałem aby ocieplić cześć, która będzie zamurowana ścianką.

----------


## DrKubus

A co będzie między ścianą zewnętrzną a tą budowaną?

----------


## aiki

pustka powietrzna i kanalizacja. Chodzi chyba o złapanie wysokości na skosie. tak jest w projekcie.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Kupowalem Isover SUPERMATA 0,033 w Leroy Merlin w cenie jak na allegro.  Przyjemnie sie to kladzie. Polecam.

----------


## DrKubus

> pustka powietrzna i kanalizacja. Chodzi chyba o złapanie wysokości na skosie. tak jest w projekcie.


Po zamurowaniu będziesz miał tam jakiś dostęp "rewizyjny"? Osobiście bałbym się, że coś się tam zalęgnie - kuny jakieś na ten przykład :smile:

----------


## aiki

Ja to mam daleko do liroya jak i do Gdańska 120 km.
Ale jak będę robił ocieplenie to sie pomyśli. Dzięki za info.
Na razie rozglądam się za kominami.

----------


## aiki

Rewizję można zrobić choć kuny bym się nie bał.
Gdyby nie WC podwieszane to bym nawet do góry nie ciągnął tylko na wysokości wanny zrobił półkę po całości z jakiegoś blatu wówczas byłby dostep dobry w razie W.
Muszę to przemyśleć.

----------


## aiki

Z braku zgłębionej gotówki zgłebiamy wiedzę.
Wiem jak wykonać okap i jak opierzenie szczytów i kalenice.
Następne będzie pobieranie wiedzy na temat obróbki kominów i okien dachowych.
W powyższych pomocny jest Pan Andrzej W. i dziękuję za odpowiedzi z jego strony.

----------


## aiki

Jeden komin wyciągnięty ponad dach. Obłożony styropianem i zaciągnięty klejem i siatką. 
Czapa komina zalana na razie na parterze. potem będzie można ją przykleić na komin.
Pozostało uszczelnienie komina z kryciem wstępnym - nie zdążyłem przed świętami gdyż klej był jeszcze za świeży i 
gdy chciałem przykleić coś do niego to odchodziło razem z warstwą kleju.
Obróbkę będę robił taśmą bitumiczną samoprzylepną Soudaband. Podobno fajna robota i pewna - zobaczymy.

Zdj. trochę słabe i jeszcze na nich wszystko krzywe ale tara do styro wszystko wyprostowała.
Na razie tyle na więcej czasu nie było. a z dołu to wychodzi jak wychodzi.

no i nigdy więcej nie kupię tych kształtek na kominy lepiej dopłacić trochę.

----------


## aiki

Dzisiaj uszczelniłem komin. Szło całkiem sprawnie taśma soudaband daje radę.
Jeszcze muszę wcięcie zrobić i blachę wkleić. no i czekam aż daszek dobrze zwiąże i będę targał go na górę.

----------


## aiki

Była burza - komin cieknie.
 Ale tego się spodziewałem bo jeszcze wcięcie i blacha powinna być.
Trochę czasu i suszy i się poprawi.
Poza tym cieknie dach więc będę musiał posmarować tu i tam kontry i papniaki

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Osłoń pianke wokół okien.
Słonko ją zniszczy, jeśli nic nie zrobisz.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Przed przyklejeniem taśmy wokół komina, miałeś go posmarować podkładem pod papę.

----------


## aiki

Posmarowałem. Gdzie niegdzie tylko ok 1 cm niżej niż taśma ale całość objechałem jeszcze uszczelniaczem dekarskim i jak na razie nic nie cieknie.
jeśli chodzi o piankę to słońce zniszczy tylko wierzchnią warstwę po jej odcięciu będzie jak nowa. Właśnie dlatego jej nie obcinam.

Ale dziękuję za rady.

----------


## Gosia_A

witam się w Waszym dzienniku  :smile:  widzę, że jesteśmy na podobnym poziomie :yes:  ta pianka wokół okien nie raz nie dawała mi spokoju (u nas jest przycięta) ale Kierownik Inwestor mówi, że przy ocieplaniu ją jeszcze dotnie i uzupełni, na to styropian i będzie ok...mam nadzieję, że będzie ok...u nas na razie nic nie cieknie

----------


## aiki

Ach na takim etapie jak Wy to ja bym chciał być. 
U nas w środku surowo. Dzisiaj przyjechał komin do kominka i zaczynam zabawę w klocki.
W tym roku jeszcze dach przykryc chciałem i będę zadowolony.

----------


## aiki

Witam.
Komin systemowy Brata SW.
Jak w takim pustaku wyciąć otwór na kratkę wentylacyjną?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Pamietaj aby obrobka komina byla 2 czesciowa. Wcinke robisz na czesci gornej, dol laczysz na felc i uszczelniasz dekarskim uszczelniaczem kauczukowym.

Otwor na kratke wytnij otwornica do betonu w odpowiednim rozmiarze lub szlifierka katowa z tarcza do ciecia betonu i kamienia po uprzednim odwierceniu naroznikow.

----------


## aiki

Podciąłem kątówką. otwór będzie 10 na 20 cm.
Jak sie wszystko powiąże to podkuję aby klocek wyjąc i wentylacja będzie.

Jeśli chodzi o obróbki kominów to jeszcze trochę do tego. Na razie krycie wstępne i robię to Taśmą samoprzylepną.
Wcinki będę robił jak będę krył docelowo. Będę musiał otynkować przynajmniej 2.5cm na tą wcinkę tak aby się w komin nie wciąć bo sytemowy.

----------


## aiki

Dzisiaj z kominem wyszedłem ponad strop. Nigdy więcej nie będę kominów zostawiał na potem.
Włożyć trójnik na swoje miejsce mając strop nad głowa bez możliwości wyprostowania się to jakieś mistrzostwo świata.
Jakoś się udało.
Układanka z klocków fajna tylko pustaki trochę krzywe przez co komin lekko mi uciekł w 1 stronę - jakieś 1,5 cm na 3 metrach.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Pamietaj aby wszelkie obrobki robic "pod wlos" czyli zaczynajac od dolu - w przeciwna strone niz plynie woda. Tasme dekarska aby dobrze chwycila podgrzewaj delikatnie opalarka i dociskach zaczynajac od srodka. Powyzej komina mozesz zrobic rynienke aby ewentualna woda z polaci powyzej komina trafiala na rynienke i oplywala ja bokami tym samym omijajac komin. Wiesz jak taka rynienke obsadzic czy Ci narysowac na szybko ?

----------


## aiki

A oto co dzisiaj zwojowałem.

Komin Brata universal fi 200 SW.





Następna partia w poniedziałek a do tego czasu niech trochę się zwiąże bo cały lata jak na razie.

----------


## aiki

Sprawy krycia docelowego będę przerabiał najszybciej we wrześniu Ale możesz narysować bo jak coś zobaczę na gały to pamiętam.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Rynienke daj na wstepnym kryciu. Taka jak daje sie nad oknami dachowymi - rynienka odwadniajaca.

Nacina sie pape poziomo i od tego poziomego naciecia robisz w gore 2 naciecia pionowe. 

Cos takiego:


           |________________|



Naciecie poziome ma byc krotsze nic dlugosc rynienki. 
W naciecie wsuwasz rynienke i bijesz ja papiakami ktore pozniej zasmaruj jakims lepiszczem.

W ten sposob woda splywajaca z polaci trafi na ryninke i sie w niej rozplynie na boki a nie bedzie Cie splywac na komin.

----------


## jimminen

Cześć

Przerabiałem ten etap i dopowiem co nieco...
Rynienkę najlepiej zrobić - kupić z aluminium zwykły kątownik może być też z ocynku lub nierdzewki, w zależności jak Ci wychodzą kontrłaty to czasami trzeba jedną przerwać, tylko to lepiej zrobić jak już się rozmierzy łaty, by ta przerwa nie wypadła akurat pod łatą...

Co do szczelność to krycie wstępne powinno być w 100% szczelne wtedy masz absolutną pewność szczelności...
ja robiłem tak...
najpierw papa zgrzana do komina potem zasmarowana lepikiem na zimno, na to styropian potem klej siatka
na to obróbka blacharska z wcięciami jak pisze kolega Tomasz, potem tynk mineralny...

Wszelkie obróbki wyobraź sobie tak jakbyś był był spływającą wodą i te paski blachy papy itp... miały Ci uniemożliwić wpłynąć pod dach...

----------


## aiki

Jesli chodzi o rynienkę to zrobiłbym ją pod skosem tak aby ewentualna woda lepiej spływała na bok ewentualnie z dwóch elementów na kształ odwróconej litery "V". nie wiem za bardzo czy ma sens robienie tej rynienki gdyż kominy, które mam umiejscowione na połaci są wąskie i jeden z nich (szerszy) sprawdza się już bez rynienki i jest wszystko ok. Najszerszy komin będę miał w kalenicy więc tematu nie dotyczy.
Przemyślę jeszcze czy czegoś nie dołożyć. a być może przy oknie połaciowym wykorzystam.

----------


## aiki

> Otwor na kratke wytnij otwornica do betonu w odpowiednim rozmiarze lub szlifierka katowa z tarcza do ciecia betonu i kamienia po uprzednim odwierceniu naroznikow.


Chodziło mi z której strony ciąć czy po wąskim boku czy w szerokim.
Z techniką cięcia to sobie radzę. i ostatecznie poszło po wąskim boku teraz tylko będę musiał znaleźć taką kratkę wąską.

----------


## aiki

Komin się muruje na raty. Jeden dzień się muruje a drugi nie bo ciepło pod tą papą to jak w piekarniku tam jest i sie po prostu nie che.
Wczoraj 4 pustaczki dzisiaj tylko rusztowanie sobie u góry ustawiłem i może jutro coś pomuruję.

----------


## aiki

Komin już pod dachem - albo dopiero. Dzisiaj chciałem robić dziurę w dachu i już z pracy wychodzę a tu jak nie pierdyknie, jak nie lunie - no i wolne popołudnie. Z dobrych wiadomości to to że przy deszczu padającym pionowo lub w miarę to nic nie cieknie. Przy zawiewaniu trochę kominem leci - brak kratek, żaluzji na kominie. 
Dziura w dachu odłożona do jutra - chyba, że pierdyknie. Na sobotę plan wymurować komin do końca i może jakiś szalunek na górze.
Potem otynkować, uszczelnić i przejść do kolejnego 3 i ostatniego komina. Wentylacyjny 2 kanały plus jeszcze jakiś szacht na gazówkę.

----------


## aiki

Komin do kominka wymurowany ocieplony zaciągnięty klejem na siatce dziura w dachu zabita dechami.
Dzisiaj uszczelniłem wszystko samoprzylepną taśmą dekarską i poprawiłem uszczelniaczem gdzieniegdzie. Hulało dzisiaj na dachu tak, że myślałem iż mnie zwieje.
Z innych tematów KB zatwierdził dzisiaj zmianę koloru pokrycia (będzie ceglaste) a także zmianę grubości ocieplenia na +5.
Dzwoniłem też dzisiaj do dystrybutora wkładów metalowych do kominów MK Żary ale koleś, który ze mną rozmawiał wiedział o tym dużo mniej ode mnie więc sobie odpuściłem. Oczywiście proponował mi wkład z jakiejś innej firmy (pewnie lepsze gadżety dostają) a na  moje pytanie z jakiej stali jest zrobiony kolesia zamurowało i chyba nie wiedział o co w ogóle chodzi. Na allegro jakiś chłam sprzedają więc pozostaje mi czekać do poniedziałku i kontak bezpośrednio z producentem.

----------


## gust

Witam, przejrzałam cały dziennik. Podziwiam nakład włożonej pracy. Chwali się. Fajny zgrabny domek. Taki w sam raz. Powodzenia w dalszych pracach. Będę zaglądać bo jesteśmy na podobnym etapie.

----------


## aiki

Jak Udało Ci się przebrnąć przez te opisy bez ładu i składu.
Dzięki za uznanie i zachęcam do odwiedzin i komentarza choć teraz idzie wolniej.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Aiki jak rozwiązałeś wentylowanie wełny w kominie? Ja zastanawiam się nad kominkiem, ale wentylowanie komina wymaga powietrza z salonu - ciepłego, cennego powietrza, którego mi żal.
Mogę spróbować zrobić dodatkową rurę w podłodze, ale to by było już dwie - jedna do kominka z zamkniętą komorą, a druga do komina. Trochę mnie to zniechęca do kominka, a zważywszy na to, że chyba zrobię kocioł na paliwo stałe - nie mam ciśnienia na takie cudo. Może wystarczy mi biokominek. 

Myślałeś jak to ogarnąć? Ja mam ostatnio niskie ciśnienie wewnątrz-czaszkowe i mi się mózgownica zapowietrza. Pomóż!

----------


## aiki

U mnie wentylacja grawitacyjna więc nie ma kłopotu.
U Ciebie Wentylacja mechaniczna więc kłopot - Do kominka musi być wentylacja grawitacyjna. Jeśli nie jesteś w pełni przekonany to olej kominek.
Bez niego da się żyć a jeśli masz na niego patrzeć jak na straty ciepła to sobie daruj. zaoszczędzisz kilka jak nie kilkanaście tyś.
Nie wiem czy da się podłączyć wentylacje wełny pod rekuperator. Troche kombinacji by pewnie przy tym było.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Tu gdzie mieszkam zrobiłem i mam kominek - działa i cieszy. Tam mam mieć kocioł na drewno, więc jeszcze piec na drewno nie ma uzasadnienia energetycznego, tylko klimatyczne. Zdecyduję się chyba na ten bio.
Te kilkanaście tysięcy to już za luksusowy kominek - co wychodzi po gazetę, robi kawę, albo i loda na patyku, w polewie z białej czekolady. Można mieć loda taniej.

----------


## aiki

Policz dobrze.
Komin, wkład, obudowa, DGP. Wyjdzie sporo. Nie mówie tu o najtańszych co to po kilku latach do wymiany.
Sie uzbiera tego w najlepsym wypadku koło 10 tyś.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Przekonałeś mnie. Będą lody!

----------


## aiki

Ja Cię do niczego nie przekonywałem. Decyzję podejmuj samemu.  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

> U mnie wentylacja grawitacyjna więc nie ma kłopotu.
> U Ciebie Wentylacja mechaniczna więc kłopot - Do kominka musi być wentylacja grawitacyjna. Jeśli nie jesteś w pełni przekonany to olej kominek.
> Bez niego da się żyć a jeśli masz na niego patrzeć jak na straty ciepła to sobie daruj. zaoszczędzisz kilka jak nie kilkanaście tyś.
> Nie wiem czy da się podłączyć wentylacje wełny pod rekuperator. Troche kombinacji by pewnie przy tym było.


Ja mam kominek przy wentylacji mechanicznej i hula pieknie, wszystko odebrane przez kominiarza.... nie ma zadnych cofek, zadnego tłumienia, naprawde dobrze idzie wbrew forumowym opiniom - w dodatku kominek bez doprowadzenia powietrza z zewnatrz. Tyle że komin fi200, a i do kominka zrobiony bez pełnego ocieplenia wiec tylko paski wełny a miedzy nimi kanały powietrzne.

----------


## aiki

Ja to bym miał stracha przy kominku z "otwartą" komorą robić WM. TO może być tak iż 1000 razy będzie dobrze a 1 raz będzie CO w domku i zgon.
Ale może już taki jestem. A bez doprowadzenia powietrza z zew. to już wogóle jesteś chojrak.

----------


## aiki

Dzisiaj w planie było zrobić dziurę w dachu i murować dalej ostatni już komin ale jak tylko szukałem czegoś do dziury robienia zaczęło padać.
Więc pociągnąłem pod dach i zająłem się ścianką w łazience. Jednak murowanie na klej jest dużo lepsze.

W kalenicy komin od kominka + 3 wentylacje


Komin 3 kanały wentylacyje z czego jeden będzie wykorzystany do gazówki


Ścianka w łazience. Po środku będzie kibel a po bokach półki.
Z lewej będzie wanna z prawej umywalka i pralka.

----------


## gust

Witam, widzę że pokrywałeś styropianem komin. Zastanawiam się czy też tak zrobić, czy to konieczne przy kominie systemowym ?  Przecież jest w środku izolacja z wełny... hm  Komin zamierzamy pokryć płytkami imitującymi kamień. Obawiam się żeby pod wpływem temp. nie odpadły.

----------


## aiki

Ja obkładałem styropianem ze wzg na wentylację nie na dymowy czy jak dzisiaj spalinowy.
jesli chodzi o obłożenie komina kontaktuj sie z p. Andrzejem Wilhelmi - sporo wie na ten temat.

----------


## aiki

Zaczęła się walka z dachem. Na razie idą łaty i powiem, że tyle pieter po rusztowaniu i łatach to już długo nie zaliczyłem.
Najgorsza jest niewiedza. Niby robię wszystko z odchyłką do 2 mm ale nie wiem jak to wszystko będzie wyglądało po założeniu blachy.
Samemu idzie strasznie wolno także przez urlop zapewne zdążę  pewnie tylko łaty przybić. Gwoździe prążkowane - nie da się tego wyciągnąć.
Miałem 2 przypadki, że musiałem unieść trochę łatę po przybiciu to w łacie dziura sie robiła a gwóźdź nie puścił.

----------


## aiki

Tydzień urlopu na boku a tu tylko jedna strona łatami przykryta. Ale z daleka już fajnie wygląda.
po 1 dniu. W międzyczasie robiłem jeszcze komin.

Dzień 2

Stan na wczoraj.



Dzisiaj zrobiłem mało. Tylko daszek nad "tarasem" niczym MSU komin kilka razy poprawiałem.
Chodziło o to, że blacha z połaci dachu nie będzie się zgadzała fala z blachą z daszku. 
No i ja niedoświadczony rozbierałem kilka razy i kombinowałem i jak już w końcu stwierdziłem, że mam wszystko dobrze i tak musi zostać.
Poszedłem jeszcze po sąsiadach zobaczyć i ku mojemu zdziwieniu nigdzie się nie zgadzało i poczułem się lepiej.  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

Witam, strasznie wkurza jak samemu robisz, a tu wolno idzie - jak u mnie z elewacją przez 1,5 miesiaca.....ale jakoś poszło - co do ocieplenia komina styropianem - tu gdzie mieszkam obecnie mam komin systemowy z pełnym ociepleniem wewnątrz, a mimo wszystko na zewnatrz ocieplałem jeszcze trójką styro - chodzi o podniesienie temp komina przy rozruchu pieca tzn jak rozpalam a w kominie jest nawet troche cieplej niz na zewnatrz to spaliny łatwiej uchodzą i szybciej łapie sie tzw cug a ciąg kominowy jest o niebo lepszy. Nawet w bezwietrzne dni nie ma piec problemu z usuwaniem spalin. To dobre i polecane rozwiązanie.

----------


## aiki

Odkopujemy. Bo już gdzieś daleko był ten mój dziennik.
Dalej samemu. Obróbki blacharskie to masakra. Idzie jak krew z nosa. ale jedna strona przygotowana i kładę blachę.
Blacha już z bratem bo samemu to tylko szkody by narobił człowiek - sie przesunie i już rysa.

Tutaj łatki prawie wszystkie


Efekt dnia całego. Najgorzej było włożyć okno do przymiarki. Już nie wyjmowałem - wolałem pobiegać wkoło.



Tutaj widać ile da sie położyć blachy w dwa wieczory.

----------


## [email protected]

Samemu w dwa wieczory ta blacha poszła?
Może mniej alkoholu zabieraj na budowę :big grin:  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## aiki

Blacha we dwóch z bratem. Samemu nie idzie bo nie ma 3 ręki do przytrzymania

----------


## [email protected]

A czasami ta trzecia by sie przydała, oj przydałaby się.....niemniej powolutku przesz do przodu....i oby tak dalej....

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Aiki, a wyobrazasz sobie pasy blachy o dlugosci polaci targac i krecic we 2 osoby ?  :big grin: 

Zaleta jest ze szybciej przybywa.

----------


## aiki

Właśnie dlatego mam modułową. Tylko jeśli chodzi o kręcenie to szeroka jakaś i łapki jakieś krótkie mam a wchodzić na nią to jakoś stracha mam.
Jeszcze obróbka kominów pewnie mnie przytrzyma trochę.

----------


## aiki

A dzisiaj wszystko rozebrałem niczym MSU komin. Jakoś sie kąty nie zgadzały i zamiast 90* było pewnie 89* i po kilku blachach z 1 mm zrobiło się 0,5 cm odchyłki potem pewnie byłoby więcej. Trochę inna metoda i zobaczymy co będzie.
Tym oto sposobem do przodu nic się nie posunęło.
Jak tak sobie myślę o "trapezie to normalnie mnie skręca. Dlaczego mi się nie podoba. Nie dośćże tani to jeszcze do ułożenia prosty,
Se wymyśliłem to teraz muszę kombinować.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Nie dośćże tani to jeszcze do ułożenia prosty,


Oj pozory myla  :smile:  Powiem Ci ze na jednym arkuszu, jak sie uprzesz to mozesz "uciec" nawet 20mm miedzy gora a dolem... Gozej tylko jak to sie niechcacy stanie  :smile:

----------


## aiki

A u mnie jak próbujesz uciec ze 2 mm na arkusz to parę arkuszy dalej jest to już 2 cm jakoś tak proporcjonalnie rośnie. i Potem już nie pasuje arkusz do arkusza i odkręcasz. Venecja ma fabryczne otwory i muszą na siebie pasować ( w jednym miejscu łączą się 4 blachy) Jak nie pasują to po kilku arkuszach dalej podejmujesz decyzję o odkręcaniu. Mam nadzieję, że jakoś to przetrwam.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Podsumowujac w jednym stwierdzeniu - chujnia  :big grin: 

Ale dasz se chlopaku rade.

----------


## aiki

Nie takie rzeczy rozpracowywałem - to jest tylko bardziej irytujące.

----------


## [email protected]

w jakiej cenie kupowałeś tę blachę?

----------


## DrKubus

Też jestem ciekaw, co prawda jeszcze trochę wody upłynię zanim ją położę ale właśnie Venecje mam na tapecie... jak masz jakieś przemysłenia pisz...

----------


## aiki

Santosz - pewnie dachówka betonowa wyszła by taniej troszke albo podobnie.
190 arkuszy i jakieś 20 mb gąsiora kosztowało mnie 6,5 plus jeszcze obróbki blacharskie i rynny ale to wszystko do kupy policzę jak skończę.

----------


## aiki

Dzisiaj z racji wiatrów blachy nie przykręcałem a zająłem się drobnymi upierdliwymi sprawami typu:
Nałożyć czapę komina i wykończyć jego murowanie - stożek i te sprawy.
Podciąć trochę blache pod oknem połaciowym i ułożyć odpowiednio to ołowiane coś.
Wykończyć blachą mały daszek nad wejściem
Poszwędać się po budowie.
No i jeszcze byłem po farbę elewacyjną tak aby kominy pomalować przed blachą.
Wiaderko 2,5 l kosztowało 100. Kurcze a gdzie tu cały dom w kolor zrobić.
I to by było na tyle.
Poza tym czekam na obróbki kominów i kominki do odpowietrzenia kanalizacji.

----------


## aiki

Dzisiaj miałem kota na dachu. 
Z racji iż na słowo nie chciał mi nikt dogiąć blachy na obróbki kominów więc mieli sami sobie pomierzyć i zamontować wszystko na dachu.
Koleś dosłownie biegał po dachu i 3 kominy zajęły mu 2,5 godziny ( ja pewnie ze dwa dni bym robił.)
Troszkę to inaczej zrobione niż ja bym zrobił ale skoro najlepsza firma w okolicy tak robi więc mam nadzieje, że będzie dobrze bo z dołu i tak nie widać.
A jak będzie ciekło to będzie poprawiać.

----------


## aiki

Dach skończony - zostały tylko miejsca gdzie blacha dochodzi do ścian gdyż tam czeka na ocieplenie.








Ogólnie Venecja prezentuje się bardzo dobrze i bardzo przypomina dachówkę ludziom, którzy przechodzą.
Następny etap to pewnie ocieplenie. Ale to w 2015 r.

----------


## aiki

Przyszedł czas na spłatę robocizny.
U szwagra wraz z nim stawiamy pomieszczenie gospodarcze - konstrukcja drewniana.
Dzisiaj ustawiliśmy 3 pary krokwi i całkiem fajnie to wygląda.
Zdj wstawie pewnie najszybciej w sobotę bo tak to po ciemku kończymy zazwyczaj gdy już w w gwóźdź nie trafiamy (szwagier nie trafia)

----------


## aiki

Zgłebiamy wiedzę o instalacjach elektrycznych. Wbrew wstępnym pozorom nie jest to takie złe.
Projektowanie może i wymaga ogromnej wiedzy ale wykonanie zgodnie z projektem (ew. małe przerubki typu przesunięcie) i podłączenie wszystkiego to już mniej skomplikowana sprawa.
Oczywiście na koniec wszystko to sprawdzi jakiś elektryk i to nie "zaprzyjaźniony" .
Instalację planuję jakąś prostą bez żadnych udziwnień czy niepotrzebnych wygód więc powinno być ok.

Zastanawiam się tylko czy dawać na górze dodatkową skrzynkę z bezpiecznikami czy też wszystkie kable sprowadzić do jednej na dole?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Aiki ja od wtorku biję łaty popołudniami i nie wiem, czy nie będzie jakiejś wtopy. Z jaką dokładnością trzeba toto wypoziomować? Jak na razie mam prawie pół dachu i po prostu walę gwoździe jak leci, bo słyszałem że na blachodachówce częściowo nierówności się maskują i nie musi być idealnie. U Ciebie na zdjęciach też nie zauważyłem żadnych klinów, a przecież same zakłady na folii czy papie zrobią wybrzuszenie. Nie wspominając już o krzywych krokwiach.
Dekarz przyjdzie w przyszłym tygodniu, bo sam się boję zepsuć tyle blachy i przez telefon potwierdza tezę o maskowaniu nierówności. No ale musi być chyba prawie proste, prawda? Jak to wyglądało u Ciebie?




> Zastanawiam się tylko czy dawać na górze dodatkową skrzynkę z bezpiecznikami czy też wszystkie kable sprowadzić do jednej na dole?


Jak Ci wywali w nocy bezpieczniki na górze, to nie będziesz musiał lecieć po ciemku na dół - teoretycznie. W praktyce pójdziesz w dwa miejsca, bo powybija wszystkie.
A tak serio, to jak masz mieć kilka obwodów na górze i dodatkowo część na wspólnej różnicówce, to wyciągając na górę tylko 5x2,5mm można przyoszczędzić trochę kabla.

----------


## aiki

łaty poziomowałem mniej więcej na +/- 4 mm.
Przykładałem łatę 2,5 m i jak gdzieś było nierówno to poprawiałem.
Przy blachodachówce wystarczy sznurek od końca do końca i dobrze naciągnąć i powinno wystarczyć.
Jak przy murowaniu.
Sprawdzaj tylko rozstaw łat tak aby mierząc od dołu zawsze była wielokrotność modułu.

Jeśli chodzi o elektrykę to i tak muszę robić jakieś połączenie wyrównawcze przy łazience na górze i w to miejsce chciałem dać rozdzielnie góry.
Na kablu nie zaoszczędzisz bo to kilka metrów a rozdzielnia też kosztuje.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja to robię tak:



Zrozumiałem że tak ma być po rozmowie z producentem blachy i gościami od więźby, oraz przykładałem otrzymany od producenta blachy kawałek blachy i wydaje się, że jest dobrze. 

Rozdzielnię na górze sobie zrób. Niewielka skrzynka to koszt poniżej 100zł, a mniej kabla pójdzie i masz schowek na jakieś "dorosłe" rzeczy. Zawsze można powiedzieć dzieciakom, że prądu dotykać nie wolno... albo żonie...

----------


## aiki

Dobrze robisz.
Dla pewności sprawdź sobie odległość od 2 łaty do 5 albo 6 czy ostatniej. Musi być wielokrotność 35 cm.
Masz folie na krokwiach?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie mam folii bo będzie na stropie, a poddasze nieużytkowe. Nie mierzyłem rozstawu łat - robię do pieska i wszystkie połacie w szczycie ładnie się schodzą. Na razie zastanawiam się jak zakotwić komin - dziś wybudowałem pierwszy i cały się chwieje. Jak Ty to zrobiłeś?

----------


## aiki

Do więźby dałem dodatkowe belki które zabezpieczają przed nadmiernym przechyłem.
Jutro będzie lepiej jak zaprawa trochę ściągnie to będzie sztywniejszy.

----------


## [email protected]

Jak na samoroba masz fantastyczne tempo. Mi zajęło to jakieś 2 lat ale wszystko robiliśmy sami włączenie z więźbą. Też dałbyś radę - masz stosunkowo prostą konstrukcję ale z perspektywy czasu to lepiej sobie pewne rzeczy odpuścić. Trzymam kciuki!!!

----------


## aiki

Ogranicza mnie kasa.
Byłbym już znacznie dalej gdyby było za co  :smile: 
Ale to było przewidziane i nie narzekam.
W sumie też mam dwa lata za sobą.

----------


## [email protected]

Na tym etapie kasa nie jest za duża. Wydatki zaczną się dopiero na wykończeniówce  :smile:  Same meble kuchenne kosztują tyle ile całe wykonanie fundamentów a szału nie ma - drewno ale budżetowo. Jakie planujesz tynki i ogrzewanie?

----------


## aiki

Ogrzewanie podłogówka po całości z pieca kondensacyjnego gazowego.
Tynki się zastanawiam czy robić z płyt samemu czy pozbierać trochę dłużej i maszynowe ekipą. Ale raczej będą płyty GK bo można rozłożyć w czasie.
Z kuchnią raczej szalał nie będę (nie moje królestwo  :smile:  )
Na razie muszę skończyć kanalizę a potem dalej kolejno woda, ogrzewanie, prąd, OC. 
Myślę, że jeszcze kilka lat się będę budował.

----------


## [email protected]

Wszystko jest do połapania samodzielnie. Jedyny wyjątek - gaz. Dlatego mam ekogroszek. Jedyne co mogę Ci podowiedzieć to nie myśl nawet o samodzielnych wylewkach. Szkoda czasu, kasy, kręgosłupa, zdrowia, kleju do kafelek, młodości itd.  Nawet o tym nie myśl. Powodzenia

----------


## aiki

Jeśli wylewki samemu to tylko beton z wywrotki i robione etapami. pomieszczenie po pomieszczeniu.

----------


## aiki

Dzisiaj dostałem wycenę na drzwi zew. z oknoplastu.
Przynajmniej o 100% przebili moje najśmielsze przypuszczenia.
Żeby za dwoje drzwi zapłacić tyle co za okna do całego domu?
Zwykłe bez poszerzeń i innych takich. 100/210.
Chyba se drzwi tarasowe wstawię. wyjdzie 5 razy taniej.
A miało być tak fajnie.

ps. 
Jakie macie drzwi i ile was wyszły?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie wiem czego się spodziewasz, ale mi drzwi drewniane 100x210 z poliuretanem w środku i trzema szybami, 100mm grubości, U poniżej 0,7 z montażem wyceniono na 4200zł. To chyba najwyższa półka. No są jeszcze drzwi Stolpaw Stolterm, ale według mnie nie warto tyle bulić.

Ponoć aluminiowe z jakimś grubszym profilem i trzema szybami można nabyć drogą kupna za 2500 zł z montażem, ale musiałbym popytać znajomego. On chwali, ale mnie się metalowe nie widzą.

A jak nie takie drogie, to normalne wejściówki sosnowe kosztują 1500-1800 zł. Ja takie mam w obecnym domu i jestem zadowolony. Tylko trza mieć zadaszenie, bo zgniją.

----------


## aiki

Mi PCV wycenili na 5-7 tyś i to zadnych rewelacji U na poziomie 1,4-1,8.
Te alu za 2500 to już spoko. Na razie widziałem metalowe w okleinie PCv w tych cenach i też były ok.

----------


## aiki

Z innej beczki.
Instalacje wody z Rur PP lepiej wpierw poskładać na "sucho" i potem zgrzewać czy też zgrzewać na bieżąco?

----------


## [email protected]

Składaj odcinkami takimi żeby nie uciekało/latało - jak Ci wygodnie a potem zgrzewaj i następny odcinek. Przy jakimś precyzyjnym podejściu to na sucho ostatni odcinek poskładaj, dopasuj a potem zgrzewaj.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja widziałem jak robili CO z rur chromowanych. Powiesili grzejniki, podocinali rurki, poskładali na sucho, a na końcu prasowali. To chyba ta sama technika.

----------


## aiki

> Składaj odcinkami takimi żeby nie uciekało/latało - jak Ci wygodnie a potem zgrzewaj i następny odcinek. Przy jakimś precyzyjnym podejściu to na sucho ostatni odcinek poskładaj, dopasuj a potem zgrzewaj.


Dla zainteresowanych:

PP zgrzewanego nie da się zrobić" na sucho". Kształtki nie wchodzą w siebie bez rozgrzania (to nie miedź)
Niestety trzeba robić zgrzew po zgrzewie i co chwila wymieniać kamienie jeśli ma się zróżnicowane średnice.

----------


## [email protected]

> Dla zainteresowanych:
> 
> PP zgrzewanego nie da się zrobić" na sucho". Kształtki nie wchodzą w siebie bez rozgrzania (to nie miedź)
> Niestety trzeba robić zgrzew po zgrzewie i co chwila wymieniać kamienie jeśli ma się zróżnicowane średnice.


upsss.... robiłem w miedzi (co) i pexie (woda). Nie chciałem Cie wprowadzać w błąd. Nie myślałeś nad instalacją w pexie? Szybko i biorąc pod uwagę mniejszą ilość złączek cenowo nie wygląda źle. Nie wspominając o braku konieczności posiadania/wypożyczania zgrzewarki.

----------


## aiki

Zgrzewarkę miałem wcześniej.
A zaciskarki nie mam i jest droga jak ....!
Nie chodzi o wprowadzanie w błąd tylko nieźle się uśmiałem sam z siebie jak przymierzyłem pierwsze złączki  :smile: .
Poza tym PP jak już sie zgrzeje to spoko a pex może puścić.

----------


## aiki

Woda się powoli ciągnie. na razie tylko zimna.
Brak doświadczenia wychodzi mi bokami. Raz się zapędziłem w kozi róg tak, że nie szło zgrzewarki włożyć.
Ale się udało. co prawda jeden zgrzew musiałem odciąć i łączyć mufą ale się udało.
Przynajmniej zrobiłem sobie cięcie kolanka w celu sprawdzenia i wszystko jest ok.
Zgrzewanie PP idzie szybko ale miedź jest prostsza i dokładniejsza. no i można poprawiać bez strat w materiale.
Z ciepłą pójdzie gorzej bo jeszcze otuliny po całości.

----------


## maquis

Też o tym domu myślę, ciekaw jestem jaki jest stosunek Twoich kosztów do kosztów z projektu?

----------


## aiki

Weź pod uwagę, że jesteś w dziale samorobów.
Wychodzi mniej patrząc na poszczególne etapy.

----------


## maquis

No tak, poczytałem raz jeszcze Twój wątek i chyba nie dam rady zasuwać tak jak Ty...

----------


## aiki

Uwierz mi ja nie zasuwam. teraz chodzę na budowę kiedy mi się chce.
Pierwszy sezon był ciężki bo chciałem dostać to pod dach ale jak widać żyję.
Teraz robię instalacje - powoli. Ktoś kiedyś powiedział " rób tak szybko jak zarabiasz" no i tak robię  :smile:

----------


## maquis

Tym niemniej miałeś ostry zapieprz przy SSZ. Fizyczną harówę, nie na moje zdrowie, niestety.

----------


## aiki

Dasz radę. Po prosty na wiosnę zacznij. Reszta sama poleci.

----------


## maquis

Optymista  :big grin: 
Znalazłem alternatywą, którą opisałem tutaj.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...37#post6681937
W tym łatwiej byłoby mi się ogarnąć.
Cenę pewnie jeszcze da się przenegocjować,wiem, że to drożej, ale sporo rzeczy już z głowy. Finansowo jakoś by się to poskładało.
Pytanie jednak czy warto?
Dom jaki chciałem, mam co prawda działkę, ale można sprzedać i dołożyć do tego. Nawet niezbyt daleko ode mnie...

----------


## netbet

> Weź pod uwagę, że jesteś w dziale samorobów....
> .


... tiaaa... tu do domu powstają za "grosze" :Lol: 
no może za pinć groszy...

....oglądałem ten link na górze.... za 3 stówki... szału nie ma... i pewnie dzieś na zadupiewie...

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## aiki

Jak tamto za 300-sta to jakąś 100 bedę do przodu. mi to pasuje.

----------


## maquis

> ... tiaaa... tu do domu powstają za "grosze"
> no może za pinć groszy...
> 
> ....oglądałem ten link na górze.... za 3 stówki... szału nie ma... i pewnie dzieś na zadupiewie...
> 
> pozdro
> NETbet


Nie no całkiem. Kilka kilometrów od Sochaczewa.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> ... tiaaa... tu do domu powstają za "grosze"
> no może za pinć groszy...
> 
> ....oglądałem ten link na górze.... za 3 stówki... szału nie ma... i pewnie dzieś na zadupiewie...
> 
> pozdro
> NETbet


A Twój za 2 stówki to rokokoko koko? Cza mieć łeb i nie leźć w pintro. Ale teraz to se możesz... terefere!!!

----------


## aiki

Działkę wziałeś pod uwagę?
Wychodzi 150 do tego stanu co tam na zdj było.
To chyba dobry wynik będzie.

Jak mówisz Przemek.
Trza mieć łeb.

Ale mniejsza o kasę. Co by tylko się dobrze mieszkało.

----------


## aiki

> Cza mieć łeb i nie leźć w pintro. Ale teraz to se możesz... terefere!!!


A ja lubię pintro. i deskowanie też lubię. i dobrze mi z tym ha!  :tongue:

----------


## maquis

Ja się zastanawiałem a w międzyczasie ktoś inny dał zadatek  :sad:

----------


## aiki

Wiosna idzie. łopatę młotek i taczkę spraw sobie na gwiazdkę.
Dasz radę.

----------


## aiki

Woda się robi.
Już prawie koniec.
Wszystko z PP zwykłego. Ma się gdzie rozprężać bo większość w styro będzie a ciepła woda dodatkowo w otulinie i nawet jak się coś powykręca to nie będzie widać.

Na zdjęciach niestety też niewiele widać.

Garaż - będzie styro, zastanawiam się czy góry nie zrobić z płyt KG aby był ułatwiony dostęp w razie czego


Kuchnia bez zmywarki ( nie wtrącam się)


łazienka na dole - mała tu prysznic i wc


Tu podejście do umywalki (po stronie wiatrołapu aby w razie "w" nie kuć płytek)


Wiatrołap i wyprowadzenie do kuchni i górnej łazienki(wanna i wc)


Górna łazienka później i lepsze zdjęcia też bo przy tych było ciemno jak...

Jeszcze w tym roku będzie próba ciśnieniowa powietrzna no jak tylko dokończę wszystko.
Mam nadzieję, że będzie ok. To moje pierwsze starcie z PP zgrzewanym.
Pozostało doprowadzić CWU i cyrkulację do kotłowni.

Dalej będzie Prąd.

----------


## DrKubus

> Kuchnia bez zmywarki ( nie wtrącam się)


Ja tam bym się wtrącił, chyba że lubisz zmywać  :big tongue:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Ja tam bym się wtrącił, chyba że lubisz zmywać



to jest nieludzkie, wnosze do admina o usuniecie  :smile:  
zmywarka to artykul pierwszej potrzeby, moge chodzic lac pod choinki, ale zmywac naczyn nie bede !

 :big grin:

----------


## Dafi Pe

E tam, zawsze może wkręcić trójnik i będzie mieć podejście wody do zmywarki  :wink:  Na jakiej wysokości jest odpływ kanalizy w kuchni ?

----------


## aiki

Na gotowo ok 55 cm.

----------


## aiki

> Ja tam bym się wtrącił, chyba że lubisz zmywać


Ale ja do kuchni się nie wtrącam i nie pcham. To nie moja decyzja i mam teraz wymówkę hehe.
Właściwie będę miał.

----------


## aiki

I dzisiaj skończyłbym wodę ale oczywiście zabrakło. Tym razem rury na cyrkulację i na wszelki wypadek dokupię 2 kolanka.
Potem dokręcić śrubunki od zaworów i sprawdzić szczelność. Jak będzie dobrze to zaizolować wsio co się da.

----------


## aiki

Woda skończona.
Próba ciśnieniowa powietrzem zrobiona na zimnej wodzie. 
Niestety - ciśnienie spadało więc płyn do naczyń trochę wody i szukamy.
Nigdy nie lubiłem taśmy teflonowej do uszczelnień gwintów.
Dwie nieszczelności i obie na gwintach - od zaworu i od manometru.
W pakuły wierzę i w poniedziałek idą pakuły wszędzie.
Na pakuły jeszcze ani jedno połączenie mi nie ciekło - co mnie skusiło na tą taśmę ( z nią to 50% zawsze do poprawki)
Przy próbie nabijam do 3,5 atmosfery bo wyżej pompka nie daje rady ale wodę mam mieć o ciśnieniu 3 atmosfer więc wytrzyma.

To teraz :rotfl:  uczymy się prądu.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Taśmy teflonowej nie można popuścić. Jak już dokręcisz połączenie, to nie można cofnąć gwintu, bo będzie ciekło. Najtrudniej wyczuć czy został jeszcze cały obrót, czy nie.

A prąd jest spoko.

----------


## aiki

Nie popuszczam. Po prostu Ja i taśma teflonowa się nie lubimy.
Zrobię wsio na pakuły. Będzie dobrze.

----------


## netbet

> Po prostu Ja i taśma teflonowa się nie lubimy.


mam tak samo - teflonowi w tasmie dziękuję za współpracę...
co ja sie na klołem.... szkoda słów... :cool: 

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## tomdts

To samo teflon nadaje się tylko połączeń metal z tworzywem, rozdzielnie robiłem na teflonie i po próbie szczelności i zalaniu posadzek wszystkie rozdzielnie idą na pakuły i pastę...

----------


## aiki

Pakuły to nawet na mydło w płynie skręcałem i do dzisiaj trzyma. :roll eyes:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Tylko trochę końskim moczem jadą.

----------


## aiki

> Tylko trochę końskim moczem jadą.


E w Chojnicach nie.  Ciężko masz skoro u was tak :big lol:

----------


## aiki

A wracając do tematu to dzisiaj zmieniłem na pakuły i wsio ok. Po godzinie ciśnienie nie spadło. Zostawiłem jeszcze na 24 h i zobaczymy.
Jak będzie ok to sprawność hydraulika zdobyta haha.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ale jakby spadlo to wyślę ci takie dobre - co jadą konskim moczem.

----------


## aiki

Ok spoko. Kurcze nigdy nie skojarzyłem tego z końskim moczem. I jakoś nadal mi nie pasuje. :big lol:

----------


## 1Grzes

Jak nabiłeś 3,5 atmosfery to nieszczelności było by słychać odrazu . Tylko konopie i pasta  :smile:

----------


## aiki

No właśnie nie słychać- tak małe są to wycieki. Woda konopie uszczelnia bo puchną ale teflon to d.pa.

----------


## 1Grzes

Na zgrzewie było by słychać na pewno  :big tongue:  Nawijam setki gwintów w pracy i teflon używam tylko do grzejników drabinkowych by ładnie wyglądało a nabijam po 6 atmosfer  :big tongue: 
Pozdro

----------


## aiki

Przy 6 może i tak. Ja mówię o nieszczelności jeden bąbel z ludwika wielkości ok 1 cm na kilka może kilkanaście minut - więc chyba bardzo małych.
Stetoskopem nie było słychać nawet jak już wiedziałem, że leci.

----------


## aiki

Dzisiaj oddzieliłem kuchnię od salonu także Żona ma swój azyl jakby co.
WIdok od strony kuchni.




A tu od strony salonu - utworzyła się idealna wnęka na TV i multimedia.
I dzięki temu salon jest o wiele lepiej ustawny.
Jedyny problem to okno na przeciw TV i muszę wyszukać jakieś dobre rolety wew. aby móc oglądać w dzień w razie czego.

----------


## aiki

Robię teraz ścianę między kotłownią a garażem. Wieczorami i powoli (jak mi się chce).
To już ostatnia działówka potem już polecę prąd. 
Instalacja prosta. Żadnego wydziwiania. Jedynie chcę zrobić wyłącznik przy kąciku medialnym aby stand-by wyłączyć jak się pójdzie spać.
Wyłączniki 16A są więc nie powinno być z tym problemu.

----------


## Tomasz P.

> A wracając do tematu to dzisiaj zmieniłem na pakuły i wsio ok. Po godzinie ciśnienie nie spadło. Zostawiłem jeszcze na 24 h i zobaczymy.
> Jak będzie ok to sprawność hydraulika zdobyta haha.


Polecam przetestować nitkę teflonową. Posiada zalety pakuły i teflonowej taśmy jednak bez ich wad.

----------


## maquis

> Robię teraz ścianę między kotłownią a garażem. Wieczorami i powoli (jak mi się chce).
> To już ostatnia działówka potem już polecę prąd. 
> Instalacja prosta. Żadnego wydziwiania. Jedynie chcę zrobić wyłącznik przy kąciku medialnym aby stand-by wyłączyć jak się pójdzie spać.
> Wyłączniki 16A są więc nie powinno być z tym problemu.


To nie zawadzi wyłącznik sterowany pilotem zrobić. Bo potem nie będzie się chciało wstawać by MM wyłączyć z prądu....

----------


## aiki

> To nie zawadzi wyłącznik sterowany pilotem zrobić. Bo potem nie będzie się chciało wstawać by MM wyłączyć z prądu....


Wstać i tak będę musiał aby dojść do sypialni.
A pilotów to się chce wystrzegać- już lepiej wyłącznik bliżej kanapy pociągnąć.

ps.
Coś podobnego to w sypialni by się przydało.  :Smile:

----------


## maquis

Chyba że tak.
Ja TV tak mam podłączony w sypialni.

----------


## mother_nature

Witam  :smile: 
Gratuluję wytrwałości i wspaniałych efektów pracy  :big grin:  Będę podglądać dziennik, bo my też będziemy samorobami jak tylko PNB dostaniemy  :wink:

----------


## aiki

Witam!

I zapraszam do komentarzy i ewentualnych pytań.
W czym mogę to pomogę.

----------


## aiki

Ścianka skończona. Pozostało jedynie zapiankować do stropu.



To już chyba ostatnia przygoda z murowaniem.

Teraz zaczniemy zabawę z prądem.
W najbliższym czasie będziemy wiercić pod puchy potem kuć pod kable a potem kłaść kable i puchy.
Jeśli zalecana kolejność jest inna niż powyżej to proszę mnie poprawić.

----------


## tomdts

> To już chyba ostatnia przygoda z murowaniem.


nigdy nie mów nigdy. 

Ja też tak mówiłem i czeka mnie murowani piwniczki, gratuluje ścianek działowych...

----------


## aiki

Zima zawitała.
Nawet robić się nie chce w taki ziąb. Od razu gile z nosa lecą.
Muszę zaopatrzyć się w jakąś kozę bo jak kable będę chciał rozwijać to popękają  :smile: 
Na razie z allegro zamówiłem bruzdownicę- będzie szybciej, estetyczniej i taniej.
No i mniejszy nakład pracy (a to ważne  :smile:  )

Jeśli chodzi o kozę to jakaś tania co się szybko nagrzewa czyli cegieł jak najmniej.
Ma grzać gdy jestem na budowie potem już nie.
Bo i na kilku metrach rury podłączona do komina (systemowy z wkładem ceramicznym.
Jutro albo we wtorek pokombinuję - zależy od temperatury.
Na razie w domku jeszcze plus ale kiwa się od 1 do 3*.
Jak opanuję kozę dam znać.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A to nie lepiej płaskie kable YDYp po wierzchu pustaków puścić?

----------


## mother_nature

Fakt, w takich warunkach szybko ręce grabieją. Nową kozę szamotową kupisz już za 200 zł, w necie myślę że nawet taniej. Zależy czy ma się w przyszłości przydać, czy tylko na okres budowy, bo jak chwilowo to nie ma co za bardzo w nią inwestować  :smile:

----------


## aiki

> A to nie lepiej płaskie kable YDYp po wierzchu pustaków puścić?


Przy tynkowaniu owszem ale u nas mają być płyty KG klejone do ścian wiec kable by trochę przeszkadzały.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ile masz tynków? Zastanów się nad tymi płytami, bo może lepiej zrobić tynki gipsowe za 22złm2. Płyty pękają, trzeba szpachlować połączenia i musisz robić prąd w bruzdach...

----------


## aiki

płyty zrobię sam tynków nie. Kable w bruzdach to nie problem. Czasu mam dosyć a instalacja prosta.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No wiem, ale materiał na płyty to jakieś 10 zł/m2 (płyty, klej, siatka, Uniflott, narożniki), kupa roboty i problemy z pękaniem, a tynki na gotowo 22zł z robocizną. Przy 400m2 dopłacasz 4800zł i masz dobrze i bez roboty. Dolicz szybszą przeprowadzkę i wyjdzie jeszcze lepiej. 

To coś na lata i lepiej się 5 razy zastanowić.

----------


## DrKubus

Czy ktoś może mnie uświadomić po co kładzie się na ściany płyty KG? Nie wystarczy gładkich już ścian jakąś gładzią przejechać? Rozumiem jeśli ktoś z czegoś porowatego buduje ale beton komórkowy przecież sam z siebie jest gładki...

aiki sorry za OT, ale tak mnie naszło, a jesteś na bieżąco.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Gładki to może i jest, ale ściana nie jest równa. Zawsze są jakieś odchyły od pionu i powierzchnia nie jest jednolita, dlatego gdyby to potraktować jakąś gładzią typu start, to ona będzie zbyt cienka i może przebijać spod spodu spoina między pustakami, albo na przykład wieniec opuszczony pod sufitem czy nadproże.

----------


## mother_nature

Po wstępnych rozmyślaniach, chyba zdecydujemy się na tynki gipsowe. Wolałabym zamówić do tego kogoś z zewnątrz, chociaż mój mąż coś tam mruczy, że sam by kładł, ale dziękuję bardzo. W obecnym domu mamy płyty g-k i nie chcę mieć z nimi więcej do czynienia. Pękają na łączeniach, w niektórych miejscach na nich łuszczy się farba, prześwitują niedokładnie zaszpachlowane wkręty,  a gdzie indziej znowu są wypukłości od tych za płytko wkręconych. Pewnie sporo tych wad to niedoróbki męża  :wink:  Dom jest stary z bali, więc w kuchni i łazience płyty były koniecznością.

----------


## aiki

> Gładki to może i jest, ale ściana nie jest równa. Zawsze są jakieś odchyły od pionu i powierzchnia nie jest jednolita, dlatego gdyby to potraktować jakąś gładzią typu start, to ona będzie zbyt cienka i może przebijać spod spodu spoina między pustakami, albo na przykład wieniec opuszczony pod sufitem czy nadproże.


A kable od wszelakich instalacji to przy cienko położonym tynku widać jak na rentgenie po kilku latach i malowanie nic nie da.

----------


## aiki

> Po wstępnych rozmyślaniach, chyba zdecydujemy się na tynki gipsowe. Wolałabym zamówić do tego kogoś z zewnątrz, chociaż mój mąż coś tam mruczy, że sam by kładł, ale dziękuję bardzo. W obecnym domu mamy płyty g-k i nie chcę mieć z nimi więcej do czynienia. Pękają na łączeniach, w niektórych miejscach na nich łuszczy się farba, prześwitują niedokładnie zaszpachlowane wkręty,  a gdzie indziej znowu są wypukłości od tych za płytko wkręconych. Pewnie sporo tych wad to niedoróbki męża  Dom jest stary z bali, więc w kuchni i łazience płyty były koniecznością.


Drewno inaczej pracuje niż ściana z BK i może dlatego płyty na nim położone pękają a w dodatku na wkręty.
Ja będę kleił na klej lub piankę na BK wiec pracuje podobnie no i wkrętów nie będzie a gładź chyba po całości będzie.

Jeszcze przed ostateczną decyzją uśmiechnę się do Antkowiaków po opinie  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Z rzeczy teraźniejszych.
Zakupiłem dzisiaj Kozę. Taka co grzeje nie co beczy.
I kilka rur jednosezonowych (ocynk) i jutro będę podłączał i potem robił ciepełko.

I doszła też bruzdownica - einhel czerwony używany niestety. Jutro testy jak idzie.

----------


## DrKubus

Przed użyciem bruzdownicy zabezpiecz szczelnie pomieszczenie w którym będziesz dziury robić + otwarte okno... no chyba że klimat zimowy Ci się podoba bo po 2 metrach "rowka" wszystko w koło będzie bielutkie.

----------


## aiki

Okien nie mogę otwierać bo stracę gwarancję na okucia (jakies WK2 i szlak je trafia od pyłu) - nie otwierać przy pracach które mocno pylą - słowa szefa od okien. Mam przejściówkę na odkurzacz i może coś wykombinuję. Pewnie żona mnie udusi.

----------


## DrKubus

To otwory okienne oklej sobie dobrze folią, jak w pokoju robiłem bruzdy, to drzwi oklejone folią, mokra szmata w progu, a i tak pył w drugim pokoju znajdowałem (odkurzacz podłączyłem tylko na chwilę, ciężko się z nim operowało, a że nie miałem przemysłowego to żal mi się go zrobiło bo ledwo dyszał).

No i maseczka, koniecznie...

----------


## aiki

Będę próbował.

----------


## grend

alki a ty nie masz gdzieś w poblizu jakieś wypozyczalni narzedzi ? Przecież jak wszystko sobie rozrysujesz wczesniej to bierzesz dobrej klasy bruzdownice z odkurzaczem i w jeden dzień masz wszystko zrobione prawie bez pyłu. Dobra maska będzie ciebie kosztować 50pln bo reklamówki z hipermarketu wiesz mi to ci nie wystarcza - musisz mieć podobną do maski gazowej
... i jeszcze okna.....

----------


## aiki

Okien nie mogę otwierać tylko reszta jest ok.
Gdybym robił to na co dzień to pewnie by tak sie dało ale ja to po trochu po jednym pomieszczeniu.
A w mojej miejscowości to wątpię aby mieli w wypożyczalniach takie cuda.
Jakoś to będzie.

----------


## aiki

Wczoraj byłem na zakupach.
Dzisiaj podłączyłem 


i odpaliłem






Zrobiło się cieplej, Raz zrobiło się czerwono.
Koza zjada wszystko - a wysuszone drewno budowlano - opałowe jej smakuje bo idzie jak papier.
Prawdziwy test będzie w sobotę. Pewnie całodzienne palenie.
Ciąg w kominie jest dobry. Ani razu nie poczułem dymu w środku i rozpaliło się właściwie samo - ja tylko kawałek papieru podpaliłem.
Poza tym potrzebna mi jakaś siekierka i coś czym można przyciąć dłuższe dechy.

----------


## Dafi Pe

> Okien nie mogę otwierać tylko reszta jest ok.
> Gdybym robił to na co dzień to pewnie by tak sie dało ale ja to po trochu po jednym pomieszczeniu.
> A w mojej miejscowości to wątpię aby mieli w wypożyczalniach takie cuda.
> Jakoś to będzie.


http://www.dullbud.pl/kontakt.php - nie piszą nic o odkurzaczu, ale zadzwoń  :wink:   Tak jak pisze Grend - ja bym rozrysował, potem odkurzacz na dobę i dzida z robotą. Szkoda zdrowia, by siedzieć w pyle  :smile:

----------


## aiki

> http://www.dullbud.pl/kontakt.php - nie piszą nic o odkurzaczu, ale zadzwoń   Tak jak pisze Grend - ja bym rozrysował, potem odkurzacz na dobę i dzida z robotą. Szkoda zdrowia, by siedzieć w pyle


A znajomy ma tą wypożyczalnie.
Niestety odkurzacza nie ma. Ale popytam o odkurzacz inne wtyki.
Na razie wiercę otwory pod puszki więc i jakoś się rysuje ta instalacja na ścianach więc temat do przemyślenia.

----------


## Dafi Pe

Odwiercanie puszek koronką nie robi takiego pyłu, jak bruzdownica, czy kątówka. Możesz mi wierzyć lub nie, ale nakułem się w różnych materiałach i jedno, co mogę stwierdzić, że straszne zapylenie powoduje już sam młot/młotowiertarka  :wink:  

Netbet pod płyty nie robił bruzd - pisz do Niego, chyba, że sam wywołany coś więcej napisze  :wink:   :smile:

----------


## aiki

Ja zrobię. Mniej kleju może pójdzie no i z Netbetem to się nie równam nawet.
Na razie rysuję po ścianach i wiercę a jak przyjdzie do wycinania to pewnie odkurzacz sobie skołuję.

----------


## sebcioc55

Mam identyczna koze  :wink:  a ja wlasnie sie czaje na jakis "dedykowany" odkurzacz do pylu, bo tez musze troche bruzd porobic, wbrew wszystkiemu te bruzdy szybko ida, zwlaszcza w BK.

----------


## fryzjer1289

Witam, w tym roku rozpoczynam budowę tego projektu i jestem pełen podziwu, jak Wasz dom wygląda i przede wszystkim, ze samodzielnie go budujecie :no: 
Widzę, że Jesteś na etapie instalacji elektrycznych, aż zazdroszczę, bo to jedyna rzecz jaką będę sobie robił sam :no:   aż się nie mogę doczekać.
Jeśli chcesz, mogę dać Ci kilka niezbędnych podpowiedzi dotyczących instalacji. Na pierwszy rzut oka instalacja jest prosta, lecz jest dużo, niby drobnych szczegółów, o których większość zapomina. W razie w, pisz na e-mail: [email protected] 
Nie ukrywam, że również mam kilka pytań odnośnie budowy   :roll eyes:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## aiki

Jeśli chodzi o projekt z archonu to sobie go odpuściłem całkowicie i robię prostą instalację.W sumie na tych samych zasadach co każda - tu gniazdko tam światło - ale skrzynka będzie miała trochę inne wyposażenie za sprawą fachowców z forum.Ale to się doszkolę jak już kable będą w skrzynce jak i co połączyć i do czego.Samemu fajnie się robi ale niestety należy dać sobie czas i wziąć to pod uwagę przy planowaniu przeprowadzki.Jeśli chodzi o pytania to pytaj tutaj lub na priv.

----------


## fryzjer1289

Oglądając Twój dziennik, zauważyłem, że zrobiłeś kilka zmian, między innymi dach jest chyba trochę inaczej, co bardzo mi się podoba. Moje pytanie brzmi:
Czy jest możliwość, abym mógł przyjechać z żoną i na żywo obejrzeć budowę, bo nawet nie wiemy jak wygląda w realu.? Jeśli byś się zgodził, to byłbym bardzo wdzięczny. Odwdzięczę się, ze strony doradztwa elektrycznego w pełnym zakresie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## aiki

Nie ma problemu. w soboty jestem na budowie praktycznie cały czas.
Zapraszam.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Robiłeś już Aiki jakieś kable? Ja zacznę chyba w poniedziałek, bo dzisiaj cały dzień walczyłem jeszcze z duperelami typu wystające gwoździe i śruby ze stropu, szpachlowanie spoin i ubytków i innymi podobnymi. Dzień zleciał i zdążyłem tylko koronówkę z VERTO przetestować - zajebista!



Są takie wieszaki do kabli:



i takie:



Ja mam te pierwsze, bo mi kolega za bezcen załatwił razem z kablami, ale nie używałem. Jak ty to robisz?

----------


## aiki

Te z Gwoździami wieszaki to do betonu mocować kable. Te jak kołek to do BK.
Ja jeszcze kabli nie kupowałem i mocowań też nie. Dzisiaj robiłem bruzdy i ogólne przygotowanie do położenia kabli.
Kable z allegro jakieś wezmę Polskie. Mocowania będą przy okazji choć i tak gipsem zakleję kable.
Otwornica super. Mam podobna fi chyba 65 mm.

----------


## aiki

Jeśli chodzi o bruzdownice.
Podejście bez odkurzacza - 0,5 mb i nic nie widzę.
Idę po odkurzacz (żona dała bez pytań  :Confused: )
Z odkurzaczem trochę lepiej mniej kurzy - widzę co robię - duszę się tylko trochę.
Wkurza krótka rura od odkurzacza jak coś wycinam przy suficie to odkurzacz muszę stawiać na jakimś powyższeniu.
I ciężkie to wszystko do kupy i mało poręczne.
Salon zrobiony i mały hol.
Kuchnia do wycięcia i wiatrołap.
Garaż pójdzie po wierzchu.
Potem biorę się za piętro.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wiem co czujesz - bloczki na ostatnią warstwę ciąłem diamentówką, bo mi się nie chciało ręcami. Załatw sobie maskę jakąś, bo to włazi w płuca i potem się tym pyłem dusi i rzyga. Dlatego później wyniosłem pustaki do cięcia na zewnątrz, a bruzd robić nie zamierzam.

----------


## fryzjer1289

Aiki, jak będziesz kleił płyty do ścian? na tzw " placki " czy inaczej? Jeśli chodzi o mocowania do kabli, to nie zastąpione jest: kołek 6, papniak ocynk, i blaszka aluminiowa. Koniecznie na kołki, bo niektórzy dają bez, i wtedy blaszka jest luźna, i wypada. Jeśli chodzi o przyjazd, to dziękuję bardzo za możliwość, akurat sobota po południu to mój jedyny dzień wolny. Jeśli byś mógł, to daj jakieś namiary, adres lub nr tel na priv, abym dojechał.

----------


## grend

> Robiłeś już Aiki jakieś kable? Ja zacznę chyba w poniedziałek, bo dzisiaj cały dzień walczyłem jeszcze z duperelami typu wystające gwoździe i śruby ze stropu, szpachlowanie spoin i ubytków i innymi podobnymi. Dzień zleciał i zdążyłem tylko koronówkę z VERTO przetestować - zajebista!
> 
> 
> 
> Są takie wieszaki do kabli:
> 
> 
> 
> i takie:
> ...


te rozwiazania mocowania sa powiedzmy srednie...  Po pierwsze robia sie  "firanki" na scianach a po drugie czas.... Ja kłade 300metrów kabla dziennie .... elektrycznego niskopradowe 500m .. ale nie na takie cos

----------


## grend

Przy kładzeniu kabla kazde narozniki do podkucia aby przez kabel nie trzeba bedzie dawać 1 cm tynku wiecej powiedzmy na 20m2 sciany

----------


## aiki

> Aiki, jak będziesz kleił płyty do ścian? na tzw " placki " czy inaczej? Jeśli chodzi o mocowania do kabli, to nie zastąpione jest: kołek 6, papniak ocynk, i blaszka aluminiowa. Koniecznie na kołki, bo niektórzy dają bez, i wtedy blaszka jest luźna, i wypada. Jeśli chodzi o przyjazd, to dziękuję bardzo za możliwość, akurat sobota po południu to mój jedyny dzień wolny. Jeśli byś mógł, to daj jakieś namiary, adres lub nr tel na priv, abym dojechał.


Namiary poszły wcześniej

Jeśli chodzi o plyty to chyba na klej cementowy jakiś i na grzebień.
Na placki mogą być głuche miejscami i jak za gruby placek to ciężko docisnąć płytę o takiej powierzchni.
Dzięki za podpowiedź o kołku. Ja zamiast blaszki używałem cienki drucik ale to już szczegóły.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> te rozwiazania mocowania sa powiedzmy srednie...  Po pierwsze robia sie  "firanki" na scianach


Co to są "firanki"?




> a po drugie czas.... Ja kłade 300metrów kabla dziennie .... elektrycznego niskopradowe 500m .. ale nie na takie cos


Tylko na jakie coś?

----------


## aiki

Firanki to pewnie luźne kable - szczególnie lubiane przez tynkarzy  :smile: 
A takie ilości to w korytkach?

----------


## fryzjer1289

grend ma racje, w każdym narożniku trzeba podkuć pod kable, gdy kładzie sie instalacje nawierzchniowo, lecz to nie dotyczy aiki, gdyż on wszędzie będzie robił bruzdy. Jeśli chodzi o drut, to może on lekko uszkodzić izolacje przewodu. Co do wyboru przewodów, polecę Ci kilka sprawdzonych, ponieważ przewód, przewodowi nie jest równy. Różnią się miedzy innymi, przekrojem i izolacją. Niby kupujesz 3x2,5mm a niektóre maja nie całe 2mm, gdzie są bardziej atrakcyjne cenowo.

----------


## Dafi Pe

Co do kołków, to ja sobie chwalę to rozwiązanie, tylko trzeba te kable odpowiednio "opukać" - wtedy nie robią się firanki. Ważna jest też średnica wiertła - miękkie materiały, to fi 6, a cegła, silikat 6,5. 

A co do firm produkujących kable, to Telefonika ma dobre  :wink:

----------


## aiki

Jeśli chodzi o kable to już po krążku kupiłem (niby polscy producenci-Telefonika , NKT , Elektrokabel - pomierzę jak przyjdą) ale na pewno zbraknie i na poddasze kupię te, które polecisz.
Drutem nie ściskam na maxa - tyle aby się trzymało do zagipsowania.
Dzisiaj zakupiłem półmaskę przeciwpyłowa - jak założyłem to mi sie OP1-M przypomniało i MP-5 z czasów wojska.
Jutro idę wypróbować ją w boju.

----------


## aiki

> Co do kołków, to ja sobie chwalę to rozwiązanie, tylko trzeba te kable odpowiednio "opukać" - wtedy nie robią się firanki. Ważna jest też średnica wiertła - miękkie materiały, to fi 6, a cegła, silikat 6,5. 
> 
> A co do firm produkujących kable, to Telefonika ma dobre


O opukiwaniu kabli wiem. Trochę czasu zajmuje ale jest płasko wówczas.
Choć w przypadku bruzd opukiwanie chyba nie wchodzi w rachubę.

----------


## grend

> Co to są "firanki"?
> 
> 
> 
> Tylko na jakie coś?


klej i klejarka na niskopradowe obowiazkowo - oczywiscie klejarka nie jakieś gów..o z marketu. Do elektrycznych tez klejarka jezeli nie bdzie trzymalo bo czasami jest problem na bk to taki uchwyt co masz pod koronka ale na pojedyńczy kabel który wciskając w mur ściska kabel. Jeżeli wszystko zapuszkujesz podkujesz zajscia i narozniki to 4 dni i masz wszystko zrobione póxniej jeszcze "wzmocnić to gipsem i jak tynkarz przyjdzie to bedzie się cieszył jak dziecko ..
PS jak jest dobrze położona instalacja to jest równa i płaska. Opukiwanie to jest metoda wku...nych tynkarzy i nie nalezy tego robić bo uszkodzisz izolacje kabla - więc staraj sie tego nie robić

----------


## grend

alki jak masz bk to jak jest dużo kabli to bym robił głębsze bruzdy i tą bruzdę "zastawiał"  7 cm gwoździami i później gips. Jak są pojedyńcze to próbowałbym na uchwyty albo klej. Jeszcze widziałem jak jeden elektryk robił to na takie paski blaszki mocowane na kołek. Wbijał kołek albo to raczej byl gwóźdź ? do którego była przymocowana jakies 5 cm blaszki którymi póxniej owijał kable. .... Kable w bruzdy robiłem nieczęsto i .. niechetnie (czas) więc moze jest też inne rozwiazanie

----------


## aiki

Jakoś to będzie. Czasu mam dosyć bo zarabiam powoli  :smile:

----------


## Dafi Pe

> klej i klejarka na niskopradowe obowiazkowo - oczywiscie klejarka nie jakieś gów..o z marketu. Do elektrycznych tez klejarka jezeli nie bdzie trzymalo bo czasami jest problem na bk to taki uchwyt co masz pod koronka ale na pojedyńczy kabel który wciskając w mur ściska kabel. Jeżeli wszystko zapuszkujesz podkujesz zajscia i narozniki to 4 dni i masz wszystko zrobione póxniej jeszcze "wzmocnić to gipsem i jak tynkarz przyjdzie to bedzie się cieszył jak dziecko ..
> PS jak jest dobrze położona instalacja to jest równa i płaska. Opukiwanie to jest metoda wku...nych tynkarzy i nie nalezy tego robić bo uszkodzisz izolacje kabla - więc staraj sie tego nie robić


Najgorsze są tanie wkłady do klejarki - rozpływają się w urządzeniu  :big grin:  A co do opukiwania, to po primo delikatnie i młotkiem bez zadziorów (gładkim) - instalacja działa  :wink:  Tynkarze, to się nie pier(...)lą, zwłaszcza w kątach - klin drewniany i jebs! młotkiem, aby kabel schować (widziałem na własne oczy i  gość dostał burę).

----------


## Radek i Ela

Witam. Przeczytałem i gratuluję postępu.

U nas na budowie będzie trochę samoróbki dopiero po zadaszeniu. Do tej pory trochę pomagałem/pilnowałem murarzy. Zepsułem doszczętnie tanią taczkę. W tamtym roku zastropili piwnicę. W tym roku ma być parter. Projekt to Osiek Wąski 22L z pełnym podpiwniczeniem.

Też chciałbym pomurować ale jest dwójka małych dzieci. Myślę że może jakiś gril zbuduję z pustaków to imprezki będą. Do tej pory to był strach z 3 metrowym wykopem.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Radek i Ela

Dam poradę na temat kominów: wymórować  wszystkie tyle żeby dekarz mogł okuć a resztę już w dodatnich temperaturach

----------


## aiki

> Dam poradę na temat kominów: wymórować  wszystkie tyle żeby dekarz mogł okuć a resztę już w dodatnich temperaturach


Eeee... to na pewno tutaj chciałeś wpisać.
Co prawda z radą się zgadzam jak najbardziej ale....  :smile:

----------


## Radek i Ela

Faktycznie pogubiłem się.  Na innym forum czytałem o murowaniu zimą.

----------


## aiki

Jakby ktoś kupował sobie maskę przeciwpyłową (taka z pochłaniaczami) to wybierać z podwójnymi. Pojedynczy daje za mało tlenu  :smile: .
Kurcze we wojsku to się biegało w OP! i MP.
Dzisiaj przyszły kable - elektrokabel - W sobotę bawię się chyba w światło.
Na razie rozgrzewają się w domu.

----------


## Radek i Ela

Odnosnie maski to bardzo dobre sa takie jak w lakierniach samochodowych urzywaja.

----------


## aiki

kupiłem podobną tylko, że z jednym pochłaniaczem. Ale to za mało. Jak się stoi i nic nie robi to spoko ale jak coś robisz tlenu potrzeba więcej i wówczas by się ten drugi dolot przydał.

----------


## aiki

Takie plany.

Rozdzielnica główna:
HAGER VF412TD

Rozdzielnica na poddaszu:
HAGER VF212TD

Dobry wybór?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Fajne - mają drzwiczki, ale tylko jeden zamek. Ja dopłaciłem i kupiłem taką.

----------


## DrKubus

Zazdroszczę trochę, mnie po zgrubnych obliczeniach wyszło że co najmniej 160 potrzebuje  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Ja mam mniejszą myślę, że jeden wystarczy. poza tym po co dwa jak w domu to będzie.
W sumie to chyba nie zamek tylko zatrzask.

----------


## aiki

> Zazdroszczę trochę, mnie po zgrubnych obliczeniach wyszło że co najmniej 160 potrzebuje


Bawicie się w automatykę a ja nie bardzo.
Będzie rozłącznik izolacyjny przeciwprzepięciowy i licznik 3 fazy.
Poza tym normalnie różnicówki i zabezpieczenia - obwody do minimum.
Jak coś poskładam to opisze dokładnie co i jak.

----------


## aiki

Rozdzielnie zamówione i trochę pstryczków elektryczków.
Ospel sonata a i tak jak się uzbiera to kwota zawrotna.
Chyba połowę puszek zaślepię i jak będzie potrzeba to się dołoży.
Czyli jak wszystko - po trochu dokupowane i robione.

----------


## grend

alki a na co chcesz przeznaczyć rozdzielnie na poddaszu ?

----------


## aiki

Poddasze mam użytkowe - chodzi o piętro nie o strych.
Pójdzie tam jakiś rozłącznik izolacyjny jakiś różnicówki (łazienka) i kilka zabezpieczeń.
Na piętro doprowadzam 4x6mm^2 (4x4mm^2) i 1x16mm^2 uziom.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jak włączysz wszystko na piętrze (pralka, żelazko, telewizory, komputery), to może będzie tego z 5kW. Zatem masz max 10A na fazę i zastosowanie kabla 5x2,5mm w zupełności wystarczy.

----------


## aiki

> Jak włączysz wszystko na piętrze (pralka, żelazko, telewizory, komputery), to może będzie tego z 5kW. Zatem masz max 10A na fazę i zastosowanie kabla 5x2,5mm w zupełności wystarczy.


W sumie racja. Więc 4 mm^2  :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

> W sumie racja. Więc 4 mm^2


W obecnym domu, od rozdzielni głównej (przy wejściu), pociągnąłem na piętro 5x4mm2, spokonie wystarczyło na 4 pokoje, kuchnie i łazienkę.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

I jeszcze obczaiłem dzisiaj patent niezły na chowanie kabelków. Płaskownik 2x20 długi na 450mm (ja miałem z "lasz fundamentowych" - łączników od tego szalunku systemowego) trzeba zgiąć w U, doklepać młotkiem żeby szerokość wyszła z 15mm i użyć tego jako "rysika" do pustaków. Niezaostrzony przy dobrym przyłożeniu robi bruzdy na głębokość 4-5mm. Po dwu-, trzykrotnym przejechaniu wzdłuż przybitej deski robi się elegancka bruzda pod kabel i nic nie wystaje. A gdybym to zaostrzył, to byłoby jeszcze lepiej.

W handlu nazywa się to "rylec do gazobetonu":



a u mnie "zagięta lasza fundamentowa do łatwego robienia bruzd pod kable elektryczne i nie tylko".

----------


## aiki

> W obecnym domu, od rozdzielni głównej (przy wejściu), pociągnąłem na piętro 5x4mm2, spokonie wystarczyło na 4 pokoje, kuchnie i łazienkę.


U góry muszę zrobić połączenie wyrównawcze (łazienka) więc ochronny musi iść 16 mm^2 i dlatego 4 x 4. (w razie gdyby mi się klimy kiedyś zachciało to będzie z czego brać.

----------


## aiki

> .
> 
> W handlu nazywa się to "rylec do gazobetonu":
> 
> 
> 
> .


Miałem wrażenie, że w BK klasy 600 to bym się zamachał

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Miałem wrażenie, że w BK klasy 600 to bym się zamachał


Jak w masło!

----------


## aiki

Dzisiaj zacząłem kable kłaść. Niby wiedziałem co i jak ale doszedłem do łączników schodowych podwójnych i zawiecha. ile żył do łącznika ile do lamp ile ile ile.
Porobiłem to co wiedziałem i douczanie się.
Już wiem. Jutro kładę dalej. Trochę tych kabli tam będzie. i jeszcze te kolory. Będę musiał "farbować" końcówki

----------


## DrKubus

> Dzisiaj zacząłem kable kłaść. Niby wiedziałem co i jak ale doszedłem do łączników schodowych podwójnych i zawiecha. ile żył do łącznika ile do lamp ile ile ile.
> Porobiłem to co wiedziałem i douczanie się.
> Już wiem. Jutro kładę dalej. Trochę tych kabli tam będzie. i jeszcze te kolory. Będę musiał "farbować" końcówki

----------


## aiki

> 



To jest pojedynczy a ja mam podwójny schodowy.
Wg elektryków wystarczy 5 żył do łącznika a wg schematów ospel'a potrzebne 6.
Osprzęt mam ospel więc położę 6.

----------


## tomekgawronn

Witam,
podwójny schodowy to tak naprawdę dwa pojedyncze w jednej obudowie i tak trzeba by go rozpatrywać. W pojedynczym, do włącznika doprowadzasz fazę i wracasz 2 korespondentami na drugi włącznik i z włącznika na styk fazowy oprawki. Faza + 2 korespondenty czyli 3  :big grin:  a jeśli masz podwójny to potrzebujesz fazę i 4 korespondenty czyli wystarczy 5  :big grin: 
Jednakże niedopuszczalne jest aby przewodem żółto-zielonym puszczona była faza więc tak naprawdę trzeba by użyć między włącznikami 2 przewody jeden 3 żyłowy drugi 4 żyłowy

----------


## aiki

Każdy gada,że nie wolno, że to i tamto. A jak w robocie mają przyłącze zrobione to nawet ja się za głowę łapałem.
Żyły 240 mm^2 i kolory zaznaczone były taśmą izolacyjną co to ledwo się trzymała i to robione było rok temu przez ENEA.
Ja oznaczam końcówki kabli rurkami termokurczliwymi jeśli zmieniam przeznaczenie żyły. To i tak lepiej niż większość elektryków.

----------


## tomekgawronn

Generalnie jeśli robisz sobie sam instalację to będziesz wiedział na jakie kolory co dałeś i gra. Jeśli jeszcze zmieniasz kolor żyły rurką to już całkiem spoko. 
Ale niewielu samorobnych elektryków wie, że nawet do żyrandola gdzie grupujesz oświetlenie na dwa klawisze tak w zgodzie z przepisami powinien być 4 żyłowy przewód.

----------


## aiki

Do żyrandola daję 4 żyły tak aby można było w razie w uziom podłączyć.
Zmieniam przeznaczenie żył tylko pomiędzy łącznikami.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Niech mi ktoś wyjaśni na zdrowy rozum po co jest uziemienie w żyrandolach.

----------


## DrKubus

> Niech mi ktoś wyjaśni na zdrowy rozum po co jest uziemienie w żyrandolach.


Bo niektórzy specjaliści potrafią wyłącznik na 0 zrobić. A jak żyrandol metalowy, to lepiej żeby był uziemiony  :big tongue:

----------


## aiki

> Niech mi ktoś wyjaśni na zdrowy rozum po co jest uziemienie w żyrandolach.


Abyś miał minimum ochrony przy wymianie żarówki jakby było przebicie na żyrandol z elementów przewodzących.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jak zrobisz wyłącznik na fazowym to skąd przebicie?

----------


## DrKubus

> Jak zrobisz wyłącznik na fazowym to skąd przebicie?


Wystarczy domownik wchodzący do pokoju i z przyzwyczajenia włączający światło, gdy ty wymieniasz żarówkę.

Przykład z przed lat (wiem, mój błąd, powinienem wyraźnie oznaczyć rozdzielnie).

- Nikogo nie było w domu, postanowiłem dorobić sobie kilka gniazdek przy biurku. Aby zabezpieczyć się przed porażeniem, wyłączyłem w rozdzielni (znajdującej się na klatce schodowej) bezpieczniki.
- Rozpocząłem montaż gniazdek
- W pewnym momencie, jak mnie nie pizgnie....

Co się okazało?
- Ojciec wrócił z pracy, dzwonił do drzwi, ale zorientował się że dzwonek nie działa, otworzył szafkę i zobaczył wyłączony bezpiecznik, więc go włączył...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A ile razy zdarzyło Ci się wymieniać żarówkę i z przyzwyczajenia ktoś wtedy włączył światło? Ja wymieniałem kilka razy przy włączonym prądzie, bo nie wiedziałem czy jest włączony, a nie miałem próbówki. Nigdy mnie nie poraziło, a gdybym dotknął się do fazowego to żadne uziemienie nie pomoże.

Nie jest problemem zrobienie uziemienia jeśli dajesz kable YDYp, bo są po prostu trzy i tyle. Jeśli jednak masz dopłacać 1zł za metr przy wciąganych w rurki, to jaki to ma sens? Wiem że dużo tej kasy nie będzie, ale fizycznie CO TO W OGÓLE DA?

----------


## tomekgawronn

Przepisy ochrony przeciwporażeniowej wymagają aby wszystkie metalowe części dostępne, które mogą znaleźć się pod napięciem w przypadku uszkodzenia żył roboczych urządzenia (wspomnianego żyrandola) były uziemione.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ordnung must sein!

Jasne że wymagają i bynajmniej nie namawiam do obchodzenia tego przepisu, tylko zastanawiam się co by się stało, gdyby go jednak obejść. Dawniej takich przepisów nie było i nie słyszałem, żeby ktoś zginął z powodu przebicia izolacji w żyrandolu, albo doznał uszczerbku na zdrowiu. Przy tym nie stosowano różnicówek, ochronników przepięciowych, był jeden obwód na światło i gniazdka na każde piętro, a na dodatek kable były aluminiowe.

Fajnie że mamy postęp i już nie trzeba stosować bezpieczników topikowych, a zwarcie w gniazdku nie oznacza ciemności, ale stosowanie się do tych przepisów to według mnie już przedobrzenie.

----------


## tomekgawronn

Gdyby nie przewód ochronny bezpiecznik czy to topikowy czy automat wyłączał by tylko prądy przeciążeniowe, a za sprawą dodatkowej żyły ochronnej wyłącza także prądy zwarciowe. Dodatkowo dając różnicówkę przewodem ochronnym uchodzi prąd upływowy który powoduje wyłącznie różnicówki. Nie ma się co upierać na przykładzie żyrandola, ale weźmy np. tarczówkę gdzie cały stół masz metalowy nie chciałbyś aby znalazł się pod napięciem. Dlatego powstał przepis, że części metalowe dostępne muszą być uziemione, mimo że napięcie pojawi się tam tylko w przypadku uszkodzenia izolacji na częściach roboczych.

----------


## aiki

Przemek pierdyknął cie kiedyś prąd tak z całej petary?
Bo mnie raz i nie chciałbym więcej.
Przy dodawaniu uziemienia nie musisz dodawać żyły do YDYp 3x1,5 - po prostu dajesz 4x1,5 więc koszt to nawet nie 1 PLN.
Przy wymianie żarówek nie kopło Cię bo nie było uszkodzenia ani wilgoci ale co jeśli ...
Wiem że przy zawilgoconym łączniku hermetycznym też potrafi gilać po palcach.
Nie ma czegoś takiego jak "przedobrzenie" w ochronie życia. Kiedyś może się przydać.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jest coś takiego. Gdyby tak dla przykładu wprowadzić ograniczenie prędkości do 20 km/h do byłoby przedobrzenie. Również zakaz budowy wysokich budynków, jazdy na motocyklu, czy wychodzenia z domu po zmroku nie powodowałby zwiększenia jakości życia. 

Wycofuję się z dyskusji o żyrandolu, bo jestem w mniejszości. Niemniej jednak gdyby takiego przepisu nie było, to nie przyszło by wam to do głowy... :wink:

----------


## aiki

Przepisu nie znałem.
Dałem kabel "bo nie zaszkodzi" i nie wiem jaki żyrandol będę miał.
Ale jakbym miał scierać kurze bo małżonkę coś kopie to niech sobie jest ta 4 żyła i leży choćby odłogiem.
Nie chodzi o bezpieczeństwo moje ale innych.
I nie abym się upierał, że tak ma być. Po prostu Ja tak robię.  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

Jak to mówią jest ryzyko jest zabawa  :wink: 

A tak na serio to lepiej dać więcej zabezpieczeń niż mniej, a gdyby coś się stało, cokolwiek. To dom dla Ciebie i Twojej rodziny, a ich bezpieczeństwo jest chyba najważniejsze. Z resztą ktoś pod wykonaniem takiej instalacji musi się podpisać, ktoś z uprawnieniami. To on bierze na siebie odpowiedzialność, za wykonanie i pomiary instalacji wg aktualnych przepisów.

*aiki* uprzedziłeś mnie  :cool:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

:big grin:

----------


## tomekgawronn

Do odbioru instalacji elektrycznej potrzebne są protokoły z badania ochrony przeciwporażeniowej i tak jak napisał sebcio ktoś z papierami musi się pod tym podpisać. Bada się również prąd i czas zadziałania różnicówek  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Chodziło mi tu raczej nie o przepisy, o fizyczną potrzebę której nie dostrzegam. Jasne, że nie zaszkodzi, ale pomoże jak umarłemu kadzidło.

----------


## tomekgawronn

He he.. to tak jakbyś nie dostrzegał potrzeby zapinania pasów w samochodzie...

----------


## aiki

Dzisiaj opanowywałem technika kładzenia kabli na klej na gorąco z pistoletu.
Musiałem poprowadzić kable po podciągu więc bruzdy nie wchodziły w grę a wiercenie pod uchwyty do 4 czy 5 kabli mi się nie uśmiechało.
Początek straszny Wychodziły jakieś wygibasy -  później jakoś szło i na koniec nawet byłem zadowolony.
Rozwijałem kabel i wstępnie układałem go celem wyprostowania potem na ścianie rozciągałem cienką nitkę kleju i przykładałem na to kabel.
Problem robił się gdy kleju było za dużo- zanim ostygł na tyle aby można puścić kabel dużo czasu mijało.

Poza tym przeraża mnie ilość kabli do połączenia w puszkach przy łącznikach schodowych podwójnych - ciekawe jak ja to tam upchnę.

----------


## DrKubus

> Poza tym przeraża mnie ilość kabli do połączenia w puszkach przy łącznikach schodowych podwójnych - ciekawe jak ja to tam upchnę.


Najlepiej w głębokie puszki, a jak nie masz miejsca, to możesz kupić puszki poszerzone.

----------


## aiki

CHyba to przemyślę. Płytkich uszek nawet nie kupiłem - wszystkie mam głębokie.
Ale może jakaś średnica 80 i głęboka by pomogła. Ma dwie puszki łączeniowe gdzie kabli będzie całkiem sporo.

----------


## DrKubus

I pamiętaj że do oświetlenie to max, 1,5 mm2 inaczej Ci puszki zbraknie

----------


## aiki

Wiem wiem.
Choć przy oświetleniu energooszczędnym i to za dużo.
Mogłem wziąć linkę było by lżej hihi.
Jedynie oświetlenie tarasu będzie do puszki zasilane 2,5 - chcę zrobić jedno zasilanie do gniazdka na tarasie i oświetlenia a od puszki dopiero dawać 1,5 na światło i 2,5 na gniazdo. Puszka w środku.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Łącznik schodowy podwójny? Masz żyrandole na klatce? :smile:

----------


## aiki

> Łącznik schodowy podwójny? Masz żyrandole na klatce?


Salon przejściowy.
Schody na górę w salonie i zaczynają się w innym miejscu niż wejście do salonu.

----------


## grend

alki w jednej ręce przewód w drugiej klejarka - dajesz klej i za nim od razu przewód. Na dłoniach rekawiczki tzw wampirki. Kabel od klejarki owijasz sobie na przedramieniu że jak puscisz klejarke ,bo trzeba np prostować przewód 2 rekami, to jestes ją wstanie chwycić bez problemu dłonią.  Ja pod pierwszy przewód mam wyrysowana linię. Następne kable kładę od góry na istniejący

----------


## grend

Jeszcze taka ciekawostka - do ściągania izolacji z przewodów według mnie najlepszy jest nóż .... kuchenny. Musi być ostry chwytasz przewód za końcówke i naciagasz go i prostujesz. Później nóż - oczywiscie kuchenny - między żyły i przecinasz izolację od końca do "ściany".

----------


## aiki

> alki w jednej ręce przewód w drugiej klejarka - dajesz klej i za nim od razu przewód. Na dłoniach rekawiczki tzw wampirki. Kabel od klejarki owijasz sobie na przedramieniu że jak puscisz klejarke ,bo trzeba np prostować przewód 2 rekami, to jestes ją wstanie chwycić bez problemu dłonią.  Ja pod pierwszy przewód mam wyrysowana linię. Następne kable kładę od góry na istniejący


Jeszcze tylko jeden przewód do położenia na podciągu więc sobie poradzę chyba.
W bruzdach lepiej złapać uchwytami bo kurzu trochę i klej nie łapie.
Dzięki Grend za wsparcie.

----------


## aiki

Cisza jakaś u samorobów nastała.
Wczoraj łączyłem kabelki w puszkach. Trochę mi to zajęło bo łączyłem najgorszy chyba obwód oświetleniowy.
Oświetlenie kuchni i salonu z łącznikami podwójnymi schodowymi. Dodatkowo wszystkie kabelki oznaczone rurkami termokurczliwymi i puszki złapane na klej na gorąco tak ab w razie czego można było je puknąć stuknąć i poprawić osadzenie.
Strach tylko podłączyć pod zasilanie w razie gdym coś jednak skopał w kabelkach
Kupiłem bezpiecznik B10 i przez niego dam zasilanie tak abym do domu nie musiał latać w razie czego.
Jak to bedzie działac to potem już pójdzie z górki.

----------


## aiki

Dzisiaj podłączyłem jeden obwód oświetlenia do zasilania. i nic nie rypło, wszystko działa jak należy i jest jasno.

----------


## aiki

Połowa parteru okablowana i zasilanie na taras i oświetlenie zewnętrzne też. Jutro obwody na łazienkę i garaż z kotłownią.
Potem dzwonek i bramy. no i siła w garażu i przechodzimy na górę. a i jeszcze schody dokończyć.
Na pewno o czymś zapomnę  :smile:

----------


## tomekgawronn

Nieźle Ci idzie  :smile:  nie zapomnij o koncentrykach do TV i może jeszcze jakieś skrętki do internetu  :wink:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Mi też dobrze idzie i już na pewno być może najprawdopodobniej od jutra chyba zacznę. Masz jakieś dobre rady?

----------


## aiki

Jak jest ciepło robi się łatwiej.
Lecisz obwód od początku do końca i łączysz wszystko od razu - później może się pomieszać nam laikom.
Choć jeszcze mi się nie pomieszało.
Ograniczaj ilość obwodów. w skrzynce i tak będzie ciasno.
Skołuj sobie ostry nóż - tępy tnie paluchy.
Puszki wszystkie głębokie.
Opisuj jaki obwód co zasila i na jakim kablu jest - będzie łatwiej w rozdzielni później.
Kup sobie dobry pistolet do kleju przydaje się na betonach choć na suficie nie chce mi trzymać.

----------


## grend

alki bedziesz miał rolety ?

+5 stopni to minimalna temperatura na kładzenie kabli. Kabel na suficie to w miejscu docelowym mocujesz na uchwyt po uprzednim wykuciu "dołka" i później kleisz od ściany do uchwytu i trzyma bez problemu. Ten uchwyt to też jest zabezpieczenie że w momencie szarpnięcia kablem przy montazu lampy nie oderwiesz "kawałek" tynku z sufitu

Widze że mam zaległości do innych, a nadrabiać nie mam jak - w Poznaniu dzisiaj o 6:00 rano - 6 stopni i robota lezy.

----------


## aiki

U mnie też robota leży.
Chyba Kubus mnie zaraził.
Gdyby nie to to parter bym w tym tygodniu skończył.
Kabel do sufitu mocuję na uchwyty i gdzie nie gdzie podklejam klejem jak potrzeba.
W domu palę w kozie także mam ok 15 stopni czasami do 20. 
Rolet nie będzie.

----------


## DrKubus

Nikogo nie zarażałem  :wink:  a co do robót, Panie i Panowie od poniedziałku naście stopni na dworze, czas samoroby brać się do roboty  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No jak tam aiki z robotą? Wydobrzałeś?

----------


## aiki

Ach jo.
Tydzień na budowę nie chodziłem aby se nie pogorszyć.
Wczoraj z racji pogody elektryka poszła w odstawkę i z bratem zaczęliśmy przyklejać styropian.
idzie ok choć okna drzwi i daszki to potrafi zdrowo przytrzymać.
Jak gdzieś się trafi odcinek prosty to idzie migiem.
Jeszcze muszę pomyśleć o parapetach bo tylko to zostało aby ocieplić domek. Nawet nie wiem gdzie w okolicy uderzyć.
CHyba wujek Google będzie musiał mi pomóc.

----------


## aiki

Od soboty na jednej ścianie poluzowały się płyty styropianu. Po przyklejeniu padał deszcz potem mróz jakiś w nocy i chyba odmroziło te nad brzegiem bo reszta ok. Tam gdzie były osłonięte od deszczy też wszystko ok. W pierwszym momencie myślałem, że od słońca ale wówczas by wszystkie puściły.
Dzisiaj je podkleiliśmy pianką do klejenia styro i zobaczymy co będzie.
Poza tym zaczęliśmy oklejać styropianem daszki i idzie strasznie wolno. Wszędzie mierzyć kombinować i docinać. po południu niestety 2 godzinki roboty i ciemno, że światło trzeba zapalać więc dokończenie ściany to pewnie do piątku zejdzie a potem obróbka okien i siatka.

----------


## grend

...co tak enigmatycznie :smile:  Opowiedz cos więcej.
!. Jak kleisz obwodowo czy na packi
2 robiłeś testy kleju na zrywanie - z jakiej firmy robisz
3 czy bedziesz kołkował
4 ile metrów z bratem zrobiliscie w jeden dzień na prostej scianie i na scianie z oknami
5 używałeś listwe startową - ja chcialem tak robić ale widziałem zdjecie z kamery termowizyjnej i to jest dość konkretny mostek termiczny

----------


## aiki

1. Obwodowo i placki w środek
2. nie robiłem testów (chyba, że patrzeć na płyty poluzowane i jedną oderwałem)
    Klej trzymał zarówno muru jak i styropianu rozwarstwił się sam klej (był jeszcze mokry w środku placków)
    Robię wszystko na termoorganice - grunt antyodparzeniowy, klej termoorganika, styro grafit przetarty tarką do styropianu przed przyklejeniem.
3. Kołkowane będzie 2 kołki na płytę wpuszczone frezem głębiej i zaślepka
4. Na prostej ścianie nie powiem bo nie mam takich - okna wszedzie - ale okna przy klejeniu styropianu nie przeszkadzają dopiero ich obróbka będzie bee.
    W sobotę zrobiliśmy do górnej linii okien ścianę okapową czyli jakieś 24 m2 plus trochę na ścianie szczytowej do zazębiania się narożnika powiedzmy 3 m2
5. Używam listwy startowej ze wzg na gryzonie (myszy i inne no i wróble upierdl.... jedne - robią dziury dosłownie wszędzie) większy mostek byłby bez listwy i     z dziurami po myszach

Dla odmiany dzisiaj przez 2 godziny to nawet widać nie ma że coś zrobione - wycinanie daszku nad tarasem.
Zdjęć nie ma bo ciemno było.

----------


## grend

to nieźle 2 metry  - czyli 2tygodnie i z siatka powinno byc zrobione. Nie masz styro frezowanego ? Z tymi myszami to faktycznie jest częste zjawisko - przecież styro elewacyjne jest minimum około 40 cm powyżej gruntu

----------


## aiki

Mysz idzie po pionowej ścianie do wysokości 2 piętra.
 W dwa tygodnie się nie da bo urlopu nie ma więc widać będzie tylko w soboty jak będzie pogoda, że coś się zrobiło.
A styro 15 z frezem. Trochę gorzej się klei bo trzeba myśleć ale potem może będzie lepiej.

----------


## grend

.... tylko wiesz alki ze trochę w developerke wchodzisz. Będziesz się póxniej meczyć z wilgocią i nie wierz w bzdury że tynk oddaje wodę tak samo czy jest styro na zewnątrz czy nie, bo to jest "opowieść" sponsorowana przez deweloperów.

----------


## sebcioc55

*aiki* polecisz jakiś pistolet do kleju żeby kable lepić? taki za 12 zł wystarczy, czy będę się wkurzał że padaczka?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ekipa od moich przyszłych tynków nie chwali sobie kleju. Twierdzą, że na BK jeszcze-jeszcze, ale od sufitu lubi odleźć przy wilgoci z tynku. Twierdzą, że ości są w ogóle o niebo lepsze, a tu chodzi o tynki gipsowe, czyli niezbyt grube. 

Oczywiście zrobiliby i tynki na klejonych kablach jeśli by musieli. Może to jednak być powód do utwierdzenia się szefa ekipy na stanowisku obronnym wyższej ceny. Nie próbowałem nigdy z klejem, ale nie wydaje mi się, żeby można w ten sposób było zrobić szybciej niż ościami.

----------


## aiki

Ja mam jakiś z roboty pożyczony. Wygląda na 30-50 zł i moc 80 W
Tynki bedę miał z płyt GK więc za dużo wilgoci nie będzie no i czasu sporo do wykończeń więc luz.
Gra zastanawiam się nad rusztem na ścianach i na to płyty ale jeszcze sporo czasu mam do namysłu.
Najwięcej wilgoci będzie z wylewek ale tu styro nie przeszkadza.

----------


## aiki

Dzisiaj pierwsze podejście do skosów przy okapie.
Idzie wolno bo cięcie piłą nie drutem ale wychodzi dokładnie i lepiej niż myślałem.
Ostatnia warstwa styro pod okapem idzie pionowo tak aby nie kleić kilku centymetrów przy samych dechach.
Między dechami przerwa na wentylacje ok 2-3 cm. Później będzie zasłonięta narożnikiem z siatką ułożonym odwrotnie  tak, że jedna siatka będzie wchodzić na ocieplenie tak jakby do środka i narożnik będzie dosunięty do deskowania.
Wieczorem było już zimno jak.... 
Jutro ma padać więc pewnie będzie wolne. Pojadę poszukać frezu do styropianu. Jak nie znajdę to allegro.
Czy plastikowy da radę? Ktoś miał doświadczenia?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie masz wiertałki do puszek na gniazdka? Nie dasz tym rady?

----------


## aiki

Tam są węgliki spiekane. porozrywa zamiast ładnie wyciąć.

----------


## grend

> *aiki* polecisz jakiś pistolet do kleju żeby kable lepić? taki za 12 zł wystarczy, czy będę się wkurzał że padaczka?


steinel taki niebieski - nie mylic ze staynelem - można nawet go dostać w hurtowniach elektrycznych

----------


## grend

> Ekipa od moich przyszłych tynków nie chwali sobie kleju. Twierdzą, że na BK jeszcze-jeszcze, ale od sufitu lubi odleźć przy wilgoci z tynku. Twierdzą, że ości są w ogóle o niebo lepsze, a tu chodzi o tynki gipsowe, czyli niezbyt grube. 
> 
> Oczywiście zrobiliby i tynki na klejonych kablach jeśli by musieli. Może to jednak być powód do utwierdzenia się szefa ekipy na stanowisku obronnym wyższej ceny. Nie próbowałem nigdy z klejem, ale nie wydaje mi się, żeby można w ten sposób było zrobić szybciej niż ościami.


ta ekipa tynkarzy nie ma o niczym pojęcia - chyba ze jest jedyna w swoim rodzaju w całej Polsce. Klejem robisz dwa razy szybciej

----------


## aiki

Dzisiaj na koniec - koło 8 zrobiłem jakieś zdj.
Jedna ściana prawie oklejona - jutro kończenie i obróbka okien.





Widać pomyłki. Na szczęście to nie przeszkadza.

----------


## aiki

Pogoda dobra na kładzenie styro grafitowego gdyby nie ten deszcz co dzisiaj zaczął padać. W sobotę z Bratem i teściem zrobiliśmy część ściany szczytowej do dolnej linii okien na poddaszu i wykończyliśmy ścianę pod zadaszeniem tarasu.
Jak pogoda pozwoli to od jutra obróbka okien i zaciąganie klejem.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Proponuję wokół okien przykleić styropian 2cm prostopadle do tego głównego. Wyjdzie znacznie równiej, łatwiej później będzie narożniki wyprowadzić i szpalety dobrze obrobić. Sprawdzone. Potwierdzone.

----------


## aiki

Docinam równo i jeszcze tarą jadę do styro. Jest ok.
Jedno okno obrobione i jest dobrze. Choć gdybym miał styro grafit 3 cm pod ręką to pewnie bym kleił prostopadle.

----------


## DrKubus

> Proponuję wokół okien przykleić styropian 2cm prostopadle do tego głównego. Wyjdzie znacznie równiej, łatwiej później będzie narożniki wyprowadzić i szpalety dobrze obrobić. Sprawdzone. Potwierdzone.


Mozesz jakis rysunek do tego wrzucic, bo nie bardzo rozumiem, jak ten 2 cm styro, miałby kleić i co by to miało dać?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Tak:



Jest równo i gładko. Nie trzeba tak dokładnie szlifować i okno na koniec jest mniej porysowane. Tylko zamiast kleju użyjcie pianki.

----------


## aiki

I właśnie ten biały styro mnie rozwalił. i wolę zrobić na cięcie płyt na długość.
Nigdzie u mnie nie widziałem styro szarego w grubości 2-3 cm. 
Przy oknie mam listwę dylatacyjną i zawsze jest przerwa między styro ze ściany a ramą okna więc podkładasz panel podłogowy i nie ma mowy rysowaniu okna. Po wyrównaniu wpuszczam piankę między styropian a ramę okna i potem idzie listwa dylatacyjna której siatka zakłada sie z siatką narożnika zew. na siebie (styro 15 cm) więc będzie chyba mocne.

----------


## grend

aiki a te uzupełnienie szczelin miedzy płytami to robiłeś już po przyklejeniu płyt do sciany, czy w trakcie montażu ? Bo z doświadczenia wiem ze takie uzupełnianie pianką uszczelni na jakieś 3 cm a styro ma jakby nie było 20 cm i dlatego zastanawiam się czy przy klejeniu płyt od razu nie dawać pianki.

----------


## aiki

Jak będziesz dawał od razu to Ci rozepchnie płyty i będzie jeszcze gorzej.
Ogólnie płyty dolegają do siebie bardzo dobrze a piankę daje aby wszystko usztywnić i to działa.
Na silę wciskam pistolet miedzy płyty i ilość jaką wstrzykuję jest naprawdę znikoma.
Jeśli są jakieś większe przerwy to uzupełniam na całej grubości styropianu.
Styro mam 15 cm frezowany więc jest ok. Przy 20 bez frezu też dawałbym w trakcie montażu miedzy płyty ale chyba klej do styro nie piankę.
Jest mniej rozprężny.

----------


## aiki

Dzisiaj próba kołkowania. Nie wyszło. Dyble mam plastiki i nie idzie ich dobić. Chyba za krótkie wiertło mam i być może już zużyte bo końcówka jakaś taka mniejsza średnica się wydaje.
Niestety wszystkie sklepy dzisiaj pozamykane i na zakup nowego dłuższego wiertła muszę poczekać do wtorku.
I zobaczymy jak pójdzie.
Kleju nie chciałem rozrabiać bo w nocy u nas przymrozki i nie chcę ryzykować więc ogólnie sobota minęła na leniuchowaniu- jak i cały tydzień zresztą.
Zima jakaś.

----------


## grend

> Dzisiaj próba kołkowania. Nie wyszło. Dyble mam plastiki i nie idzie ich dobić. Chyba za krótkie wiertło mam i być może już zużyte bo końcówka jakaś taka mniejsza średnica się wydaje.
> Niestety wszystkie sklepy dzisiaj pozamykane i na zakup nowego dłuższego wiertła muszę poczekać do wtorku.
> I zobaczymy jak pójdzie.
> Kleju nie chciałem rozrabiać bo w nocy u nas przymrozki i nie chcę ryzykować więc ogólnie sobota minęła na leniuchowaniu- jak i cały tydzień zresztą.
> Zima jakaś.


Uważasz że kołkowanie jest konieczne ??? Bo jeżeli przy wyrywaniu styropianu nie odpada klej tylko pzełamuje się styro to chyba to jest bezcelowe

----------


## aiki

e Z grafita jadę to kołkuję.

----------


## grend

> e Z grafita jadę to kołkuję.


Fachowcy od elewcji z którymi kiedyś dużo współpracowałem - mówili że dobry klej bez kołków albo tani z kołkami - ważny jest test kleju. Jest to niezależne od jakości styropianu

----------


## aiki

Testu nie robiłem ale se zakołkuję tak na wszelki wypadek.
Wiem, że sam klej by wytrzymał bo ścianę gruntuję i płyty szlifuję ale kołki już mam i zaślepki i frez to co mi tam szkodzi.
Kupię jeszcze nowe wiertło i zobaczymy jak pójdzie.

----------


## aiki

Jedna ściana ocieplona. Pozostało tylko pomalować gruntem. Jak zdejmę siatki i rusztowania będą zdjęcia.

Kilka zdj. z etapu ściany
Jedno popołudnie zatapiania siatki.
Przymierzam i docinam siatkę potem w połowie wbijam gwoździe i górę opuszczam w dół.
Smaruję klejem i podnoszę siatkę i równam wszystko pacą. nastepnie dół siatki podwijam na rusztowanie i podobnie postępuje na dole jak u góry. 

Siatka zaciągnięta 2 raz klejem. Jak kończyliśmy to słońce padało z boku ściany - wyszło równo.

Siatki na warszawskim.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jakim klejem lepiłeś styropian? Ja próbowałem Ceresit CT84 do podniesienia parapetów, ale jest drogi.

----------


## aiki

Ogólnie na klej z worka Termoorganiki a tam gdzie było ciężko się dostać to to jakaś średnia półka po 18-20 zł. http://www.baumaster.eu/oferta/docie...-poliuretanowy

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

I co? Taniej wychodzi z worka? Teoretycznie worek za 14zł starcza na 5m2, a pianka na 10, więc powinno być lepiej tą pianką. Moje zużycie na parapety nie jest miarodajne, bo płyty miałem cięte na pół, a piankowałem praktycznie po całości. Poważnie zastanawiam się czym kleić.

----------


## aiki

Ja wziąłem z worka bo lepiej mi się na nim robi. lepiej się piony poszczególnych płyt łapie i lepiej się ustawia je tak jak ma być.
Pianka sprężynuje i zawsze mnie to wnerwiało. Ale może to zbyt mała praktyka. No i spróbuj pianke nałożyć na wietrze i jeszcze poczekać te kilka minut.

Jeśli chodzi o wydajność to na to co jest zrobione (ok 75 m2)  poszło 8 worków kleju do styropianu (ściany równe klejenie na placki i obwódkę a na zatopienie siatki i 2 warstwę (ok 45 m2) poszło 5 worków białego. 
Do metrażu nie odliczam okien.
Nie wiem czy pianką u mnie wyszłoby taniej.

----------


## [email protected]

Robiłem cały dom na piance ok 210m2. Nie uzyskasz wydajności 10m z puszki. Średnio wychodziło mi 6,5

----------


## albertM

Fajny masz ten domek :smile:

----------


## aiki

> Fajny masz ten domek


Dziękować.

----------


## aiki

Jak jest zimno to robi się 2 razy wolniej a jak w dodatku wieje wiatr to....
Ubrany jak na Ural pół dnia rusztowanie z teściem składałem.
Potem trochę pianownia i likwidacja kilku gniazd wróbli.
Jak jutro taka sama pogoda to ja dziękuję.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Robiłem cały dom na piance ok 210m2. Nie uzyskasz wydajności 10m z puszki. Średnio wychodziło mi 6,5


Z puszki kleju Neostick  kleilem ok 18-20 plyt (9-10m2). Warunek: klej musial byc wczesniej nagrzany w wiadrze z ciepla woda.

----------


## grend

aiki a ty szlifowałeś styro od strony ściany ? Ja tak robiłem z XPSem a z elewacyjnym nie wiem czy ma sens. Także jakie robiłeś odchylenia na płaszczyźnie ? Później je szlifowałes do perfekcji czy raczej wyrównywałes klejem ?

Zastanawialem się nad oknami bo pisałeś że jest czasochłonne - nie lepiej do okna podjechać krawedzią "fabryczna" a docinkę robić na ścianie i ewentualne szczeliny wypełnić pianą ? Wiadomo ze w sytuacji gdy styro tylko częściowo wchodzi ci na okno to tego nie zrobisz ale w momencie kiedy masz okno tarasowe to 4 warstwy możesz szybko i bezproblemowo zrobic

----------


## aiki

Szlifowalem bo tak trzeba. Po zewnętrznej szlifowalem do równego z odchyłka do 0,5 cm na 2,5 m łacie

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Niezła robota to szlifowanie. Niech ją szlag!

----------


## aiki

Jak masz proste ściany i przykładasz się przy klejeniu styropianu to właściwie szlifujesz tylko po to aby zwiększyć przyczepność i idzie szybko.
Niestety w jednym miejscu miałem brzuch i teściu walczył pół dnia i chwała mu za wytrwałość.

Dzisiaj skończona 2 ściana. Na gotowo zaciąga brat ja jeszcze za mało praktyki mam. Wychodzi super. w Poniedziałek pomalować gruntem i można ściągać rusztowania. Ja dzisiaj przykleiłem trochę styropianu na kolejnej ścianie także jesteśmy za połową.

----------


## aiki

Pomalowane.


Rozpoczęta 3 ściana ale niestety urlop się kończy.

----------


## sebcioc55

elegancko  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ocieplenie widzę zawodowo jedziesz. A kabelki żeś Pan skończył?

----------


## aiki

Nie kabelki czekają na swoją chwilę. Teraz pogoda była dobra na układanie grafita więc zmiana tematu.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No to teraz sobie kabelki w ciepłym domku skończysz. Mam nadzieję, że te z nieocieplonej strony już zrobione. Jak nie to uszanka i walonki. Kwiecień raczej bez rokakoka.

----------


## aiki

A no właśnie  zrobione sa od strony ocieplonej. Co za róznica i tak drzwi nie ma i temp wszędzie równa

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jak dom bez drzwi, to może trzeba było więcej tego styropianu dać?

----------


## grend

mnie zanteresowało coś innego - jak doszedłeś do piachu na działce. Robiłeś to jakimś kultywatorem czy ktoś zrobił ci to ciągnikiem z talerzówką ?

----------


## aiki

Brat ma traktorek sam i obrabia cały czas także nie ma problemu.
Działka nigdy nie była zapuszczona jak inne na sprzedaż, które czasami kilka lat leża odłogiem i porastają czekając na swego amatora.
Jeśli chodzi o to "jak":
Na zimę działka przeorana a teraz zbronowana. Będzie jeszcze raz przeorana i obsiana czymś tam. No i piach to to nie jest  :wink:

----------


## aiki

Kolejna ściana obłożona styro (nad daszkiem było ciasno) i parapety zamontowane. Od poniedziałku popołudnia ruszamy z obróbka okien i siatką.
Być może przez tydzień uda się ją ukończyć.

----------


## aiki

Się nie da skończyć.
Raz, że pogoda dwa , że leń paskuda się przyczepił.



Po pracy mam jakieś 2-3 godz i idzie jak krew z nosa.

A jak ktoś se wymyśli takie daszki figlaśne to niech się zastanowi.
Wleźć tam i operować szpachlem czy pacą graniczy z cudem a sprawić aby jeszcze można było na wszystko potem patrzeć to już cud.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Co ty gadasz, dobrze Ci idzie. 
Faktycznie łatwiej byłoby najpierw docieplić i jakąś stalową konstrukcję nośną w styropianie zatopić, a dopiero potem do niej dokręcić daszek. W następnym domu będziesz wiedział.

----------


## aiki

Wczoraj dokończyłem zatapianie siatki na ścianie. Jeszcze druga (a jak będzie be to i trzecia) warstwa kleju i można gruntować.

----------


## grend

z czego masz parapety zewnętrzne i czy sam je montowałeś ?

----------


## aiki

Blacha z allegro w okleinie. Przy zamówieniu na cały dom końcówki gratis.
Montaż samemu na styropianie pianką montażową o podwyższonej ciepłochronności.

----------


## grend

ta blacha tobie się nie wybrzuszyła pod wlywem pianki, bo  miałem ja w rece i tak powiem ze wrażenia nazwijmy to srednie. Ile płaciłeś za 1m blachy ? mi wyliczyli na 18 pln za 1m bieżący i 10 pln za zaślepki
...tak wogole aiki jak skończysz elewacje do może będziesz chciał zrobić druga w Poznaniu  :wink:  wygląda super

----------


## aiki

To zasługa materiałów. I brat ostatnią warstwę jedzie. A z dorabianiem to ciężko bo urlopu nie da. Ale dzięki za uznanie.
Jeśli chodzi o blachę to tak na oko jakieś 2 mm gruba. Nie wybrzusza. Po piance ustawiam parapet i kładę na niego dechę i na dechę cegłówki.
Cena to ok 50zł za mb. zaślepki gratis a normalnie po 5 zł komplet.
Jeśli chodzi o obsadzenie parapetu to szlifuję styropian ze spadkiem i aby trzymał poziom wzg. okna i tak mniej wiecej minus 1 cm od poziomu parapetu. Ustawiam parapet pod oknem a zew. część unoszę do góry i wstrzykuję piankę tak aby po dociśnięciu była na całej powierzchni. Opuszczam parapet kładę dechę i cegły i potem poziomica na parapet. Jak jest ok to zostawiam jak nie to przesówam cegły w jedną lub drugą stronę. 

Na koniec co jeszcze muszę zrobić to silikon w narożniki. (specjalistyczny uszczelniacz dekarski bezbarwny)

Sam styro i kleje są Organiki. Klej biały i grunt jest z takim jakby piaskiem także gruntowanie na koniec jeszcze bardziej wszystko wyrównuje.

Jeśli chodzi o to, że fajnie wygląda to z daleka owszem. Z bliska  jak słońce świeci z boku to widać pewne niedociągnięcia. Jak porównywałem z elewacjami, które robiły firmy to jednak samemu dokładniej. jakby jeszcze tynk na to przyszedł to było by wogóle super. Ogólnie wychodzi lepiej niż myślałem.
oby jeszcze tak trzymało bo zawsze mogłem popełnić gdzieś błąd choć staram się robic wszystko zgodnie z zaleceniami organiki.

----------


## aiki

Kolejna ściana ukończona i rozpoczęta ostatnia.







 

Obróbki drzwi i garażu są chwilowe będą poprawione po montażu właściwych.
Ile lat potrzyma po samym gruntowaniu? Wiem, że przed tynkowaniem lub malowaniem będę musiał jeszcze raz gruntować ale póki co musi chwile postać jak jest. Pytanie ile wytrzyma?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Teoretycznie trzeba wytynkować do miesiąca od gruntowania - zalecenia producentów. Ja mam cały obecny dom zrobiony do gruntu, ale 3 ściany mają po 4 lata, a jedna już tak stoi z 15 lat, bo tylko na tyle było stać wtedy rodziców. Ta najstarsza wygląda okropnie i widać na niej pęknięcia, ale reszta wygląda bardzo dobrze. Gruntowałem grubo, bo wiedziałem, że będzie musiało poczekać na tynk.

Co zaś się tyczy tynku, to na obecną chwilę skłaniam się ku Ceresit CT137, albo podobnym. To tynk mineralny do malowania, w cenie około 3zł/m2, więc drogi nie jest. Trzeba potem malować, więc roboty więcej, ale zaletą jest możliwość nakładania nawet samemu, na oddzielonych małych powierzchniach. Farba i tak zamaskuje łączenia, a można zrobić kilka kolorów i dobrać powierzchnie pod nie. Trochę jest mało ponoć odporny na zacinający deszcz. Ja mam duży okap, a Ty się zastanów. Myślę jednak, że to dosyć dobre rozwiązanie przy zastosowaniu przyzwoitej farby.

----------


## aiki

Pomalować mogę już teraz tylko kasy brak.
Przy dobrej farbie mam spokój tak samo długo jak z tynkiem.

----------


## aiki

Ej gdzie się wszyscy podziali?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Ej gdzie się wszyscy podziali?


urobieni po pachy  :wink:

----------


## aiki

ściana obłożona styropianem i część zakołkowana.
Wstępnie obrobione jedno okno. od poniedziałku kołkowanie reszty i szlifowanie a potem siatka.
Jeśli wszystko pójdzie ok to do końca maja powinno się dać i potem wracam do prądu bo już się za nim stęskniłem.  :roll eyes:

----------


## aiki

Dzisiaj po pracy zacząłem zatapiać siatkę.
Dwa pasy i 2,5 godziny łącznie z zebraniem się.





Jutro ma padać więc pewnie wolne.
Jak nie to kolejne pasy. niestety coraz wyżej jest i dalej do ziemi  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Deszcz!

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A jak desz bije, to gospodarz pije  :wink:

----------


## aiki

Colę  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Z jabolem.

----------


## aiki

Z cytryną ale wyszła i została zwykła

----------


## grend

aiki jak rozwiązałeś wentylacje z rur kanalizacyjnych - doszedłeś pionem do dachu ? jakim przekrojem to robiłeś ?

----------


## aiki

W sumie to nie wentylacja tylko odpowietrzenie kanalizacji.
Pionem do dachu i pod dachem sokosem tak aby kominek był jak najwyżej.
Mam dwa piony, które połączyłem w jeden. W projekcie mam rury 110 a zrobiłem 1 fi 50 a drugą 110 od miejsca połączenia do kominka idzie 110.
Wentylację mam grawitacyjną z kształtek wentylacyjnych.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja mam poddasze nieużytkowe. Uważasz, że zakończenie odpowietrzenia tuż pod blachą to zły pomysł w moim przypadku. Nie chcę płacić za kominek wentylacyjny i robić obróbki na dachu - koszty i praca. Co się może stać? Niech sobie śmierdzi.

----------


## aiki

To nie tylko smród ale i bakterie i inne.
Montaż kominka banalnie prosty - nie da się tego skopać chyba że dziurę źle wytniesz.
Najtrudniejszy jest dobór kominka ale jak wiesz jaka blachę masz to se poradzisz.
Potem robisz dziurę przykładasz jedną część kominka która na połączeniu z blacha ma dość dużo czarnego czegoś ala uszczelniacz i przykrecasz na farmery.
Po przykręceniu podstawy montujesz drugą część do niej na 4 wkręty i gotowe.
Potem z dołu podpinasz odpowietrzenie i wsio leci se na zewnątrz.

----------


## aiki

Jeszcze jedno. Odpowietrzenie w zasadzie nie jest zabezpieczone żadnym syfonem od kanalizacji miejskiej i to naprawdę wali ostro i na pewno nie pozostanie tylko na strychu. Wali szczególnie mocno przy skokach ciśnienia.

----------


## sebcioc55

Kurde Pany, odpowietrzenie nad dach?? a nie można zrobić napowietrzenia? Np ciągnę w mojej parterówce rurę nad strop i tam daję napowietrzenie. Bo jakoś nie widzi mi się dawać jakiegoś kominka na mój ładny gładki bezkominowy dach....

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Na mój dwukominowy też mi się nie widzi. I się nie chce...
Niemniej jednak słyszałem, że napowietrzenie to półśrodek.

----------


## aiki

Awaryjne podobno.

----------


## grend

Aiki kolejne pytanie z "Norka"  :smile: 
Robiłeś prysznic ? - i jak rozwiazałes syfon. Bo ja chce mieć bez brodzika i nie chce podnosić ponad poziom posadzki tylko zrobić spad z płytek i zrobić spływ prostokątny. Problem jest taki ze syfony które oglądałem maja 10cm i mi nie wejdzie. Można zrobić syfon przy zejściu kanalizy na parter ? Borykales się z takim problemem ?

----------


## aiki

Tego etapu jeszcze nie przerabiałem.
U mnie będzie też bez brodzika ale mam 12 cm styro w podłodze i odpływ liniowy wejdzie.
Syfon przy zejściu na parter jak najbardziej możliwy jedynie dostęp sobie zostaw do niego.
Najprostszy syfon to 4 kolanka 90*.
Takie rozwiązania widywałem w piwnicach.

----------


## aiki

Przeszukaj "Dom w Lesie" Jarek P. też borykał się z problemem wysokości odpływu liniowego. Do siebie coś znalazł.

----------


## grend

> Tego etapu jeszcze nie przerabiałem.
> U mnie będzie też bez brodzika ale mam 12 cm styro w podłodze i odpływ liniowy wejdzie.
> Syfon przy zejściu na parter jak najbardziej możliwy jedynie dostęp sobie zostaw do niego.
> Najprostszy syfon to 4 kolanka 90*.
> Takie rozwiązania widywałem w piwnicach.


to by było rozwiązanie podjade do gara rozkuje go i dam kolanka 90. To jest bez roznicy ze to będzie oddalone od prysznica o 2,5 metra ? Bo w sumie przy małym spadku to chyba woda będzie zostawała ?

----------


## yasiek

Jeśli dobrze pamiętam odpływy liniowe mają syfon, a wysokość montażowa wynosi najmniej 60mm.

----------


## grend

> Jeśli dobrze pamiętam odpływy liniowe mają syfon, a wysokość montażowa wynosi najmniej 60mm.


Czyli od góry odpływu liniowego musze mieć 6 cm i to wystarczy ?

----------


## yasiek

W korytku jest wmontowany syfon, a wokoło sitko zatrzymujące nieczystości, po bokach masz nóżki regulacyjne, jedne są na stopkach wkręcanych jak w lodówce tylko większa podstawa inne przykręcane do podłoża i z boku stopki śruba z nakrętką "motylek" regulacja od 60 do 100 zależy jaki model. 
Rada na przyszłość, ja jak nie wiem co ma jaki wymiar i czy się zmieści, szukam produktu po stronach aukcyjnych, tam zazwyczaj są wszystkie wymiary podane.

----------


## aiki

Ściana zazbrojona. Dzisiaj z Bratem do obiadu zaciągnęliśmy całą drugi raz klejem. (mój debiut w 2 warstwie)
pozostało jak zwykle pomalować gruntem.
Dalej będzie cokół daszki i rynny.

----------


## grend

jeszcze jedno pytanie...
Do baterii lepiej zostawić gwinty wewnętrzne czy zewnętrzne ?

----------


## DrKubus

Najlepiej skorzystaj z gotowej listwy z kolanami, np:

----------


## aiki

> jeszcze jedno pytanie...
> Do baterii lepiej zostawić gwinty wewnętrzne czy zewnętrzne ?


Wewnętrzne. w nie wkręcasz mimośrody

----------


## aiki

No to ocieplenie skończone.
Ściany obłożone oklejone zagruntowane. Pozostał jeszcze cokół.

Zostało mi z 24 worki kleju do styro szarego i 10 białego. Ponadto 6 balotów styropianu i 1/3 wiadra gruntu.
Styro mam zamiar rozciąć do grubości 7,5 cm i wykorzystać w garażu na ściany i sufit i tam też pójdzie trochę kleju.
Poza tym jeszcze mam do obłożenia szczyty od środka na strychu.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Żeś się ozapierdalał, że aż. Polecam tynkowanie wapniakiem z wora, bo tani i glonem nie zarasta. 
Pisałeś że myślisz o malowaniu tego co masz, ale lepiej wytynkuj, bo będziesz miał lipę. Nawet najtańszy tynk (wapienny) dodaje ścianie sporo odporności i całość wytrzyma kilkadziesiąt lat. Bez tynku po kilkunastu latach jest dupa blada. Wiem co mówię - na moim domu jedna ściana była ocieplona w 1999 i jest cała popękana. Sąsiedzi za to mają różowy wapniak z tego okresu i ściana wygląda OK.

----------


## aiki

Na razie postoi tak jak jest (kasa) a później się zobaczy.

----------


## aiki

Wicher dzisiaj więc przeniosłem sie do środka. Pod wieczór dopiero.
bruzdownica, młot i poszło całkiem gładko. mały błąd ale w porę zauważony.
Wyjąłem górną listwę i trochę pianka ścisnęła boczne krawędzie u góry ale już jest wszystko ok. 
Oto co dzisiaj robiłem- właściwie po ocieplaniu to to zabawa była.



 

Jak robiłem zdj to dopiero wtedy zauważyłem iż wyszło równo z manipulatorem a wysokość rozdzielnicy określałem tak na oko.
na razie nic nie podłączone i nic w niej nie ma. pewnie będzie dochodzić etapami.

----------


## aiki

Przejrzałem projekt mojej  WLZ i mam tam YKY 4x16 dł. 31 m.
Kurcze albo wybulić 700 albo się zbuntować. Moc przyłączeniowa 12 kW i taki przekrój?
Koleś na pałę pisał. 
Poza tym do ZK wstawił zabezpieczenie 1 fazowe przy instalacji 3 fazowej. Kurde no dobry musi być skoro mu to uchodzi na sucho bo na pewno nie pierwszy raz takie coś wpisał. Tyle zauważyłem będąc total laik a taki elektryk to musi mieć dopiero ubaw.
A gdybym chciał tak mieć zrobione zgodnie z projektem jak to zawsze wszyscy na FM powtarzają to by było....

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Elektrycy - papiernicy to w ogóle z innej planety. Ja w pokoju 15m2 miałem zaprojektowane gniazdka w 8-miu miejscach. W korytarzu 1,2x3,6  w trzech. Miałem projekt indywidualny, a nikt mnie o ilość źródeł światła w salonie nie pytał, ani jak chcę mieć rozmieszczone wyłączniki. Nie mówiąc o tym, że podtynkową rozdzielnicę miałem mieć w ścianie działowej z 12cm betonu komórkowego. Na pytanie czy mam robić uziom fundamentowy usłyszałem od projektanta "Nie wiem. Zawsze elektrycy sobie później radzą." 
Ten projekt to tylko z konieczności, bo i tak nikt na niego nie patrzy. Trza samemu mieć łeb. A potem przyjdzie facet z papierami, popatrzy i jak będzie ładnie to nawet niczego nie zmierzy - walnie pieczątkę, podpisze się, zaczesze kilka stówek i tyle. Jak ktoś sam sobie zrobił instalację i zna takiego pieczątka, to może sobie spokojnie dorobić, bo już wie co i jak.

BTW: Żeś se ujebał te dźwi... Taśmy malarskiej nie było?

----------


## aiki

Toć to drzwi budowlane za flachę i zagrychę. piprzenia z taśmą byłoby za dwie flachy  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Doprawdy zacne.

----------


## aiki

Wczoraj założyłem rury spustowe w 3 narożnikach - w czwartym będzie trochę kombinacji.
Zacząłem przed 6 i wytrzymałem do 12. Potem już było tak ciepło, że nie dało się robić.
Na zewnątrz muszę jeszcze dokończyć daszki i rury spustowe z nich. Ogólnie spustów będzie 7.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie przesadzasz z tymi spustami? U mnie z 250m2 dachu jest cztery.

----------


## aiki

Ale nie masz tyle daszków.
Jeśli chodzi o powierzchnie to wystarczyły by 2 spusty ale z racji daszka tu i tam i jeszcze tam to 6 dochodzi tak aby z tych daszków woda po elewacji nie leciała.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

U mnie totalne bezdaszcie. Napierdziela tylko wodą z tych spustów przy większej ulewie i chyba pasuje o jakim odwodnieniu pomyśleć.

----------


## aiki

Zbiornik weź i zbieraj deszczówkę. Kurcze jeden łapacz deszczówki do moich rynien kosztuje 150 zł netto :mad: .
Byłby po 50 i już dwa by były założone.

----------


## grend

Jak robiłeś próbę szczelności instalacji wodnej. Na allegro sa jakies manometry z pompka tylko nie wiem czy się nadaja

----------


## aiki

Pompa samochodowa i manometr w instalacji.
Nadmuchane do 4 atm. po kilku minutach dopompowane i zostawione na noc. 
Puszczało połączeniami na teflon po zmianie na pakuły było ok.
Trzymało kilka dni. 
Pełna próba powinna być robiona na większych ciśnieniach.
Poczytaj Jarka P. on miał fajną pompkę - nabijał wodą.

----------


## grend

cos takiego się sprawdzi ?  http://allegro.pl/pompka-samochodowa...236650481.html  Z jakąś przejściówką aby podłączyć do instalacji nie ma problemu - jak to rozwiązałęś

----------


## aiki

podłączenie przez końcówkę do podłączenia węża , do tego podpięty pomarańczowy wąż od gazu i  złącze ala wentyl samochodowy. (komplet końcówek do pompowania).
Ja miałem pompkę elektryczną na 12V a taką manualną być może uda nabić się większe ciśnienie.

----------


## aiki

Prąd na parterze skończony i przeniosłem się na górę.
Wczoraj osadzenie rozdzielnicy i kable pociągnięte w dwóch pokojach. Ze dwa dni wolnego i było by po prądzie a tak pewnie ze dwa tygodnie zejdzie. No a potem jeszcze ciągnąć do furtki i bramy no i uziemienie. 
Wyposażenie niestety rozwala. Chciałem licznik se założyć - poczeka na lepsze czasy - przepięciówka też chyba poczeka aż się podłączę do sieci.

----------


## aiki

Pytanie o OC. Co polecacie?
Potrzebuję dwa gniazda i najlepiej 2 lub 3 szufelki.

Ps.. Chodzi o instalacje nie o jednostkę centralną.

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja polecam najtańsze i najprostsze. Zobacz tutaj , ja kupowałem od niego, mają też gotowe zestawy w zależności od liczy gniazd.

----------


## aiki

Dzisiaj instalacja w łazience sie zrobiła.
Instalacja bez puszek górnych więc do łącznika schodzą 3 kable. Łącznik świecznikowy.

----------


## aiki

Prąd i światło rozłożone. Jeszcze puszki powkładać i połączyć gdzie trzeba.
No i kupić osprzęt do rozdzielnicy i połączyć.
Poza tym jeszcze instalacja bramy i furtki.
Potem kilka kabelków od alarmu w zapas i RTV ale o tym muszę poczytać.

----------


## sebcioc55

Aiki Ty juz jestes specem od elewacji, jak myslisz styro wlasnie na elewacje o grubosci 20cm kupic z frezem, czy moze przy tej grubosci lepiej dac bez i ewentualnie uszczelnic pianka?

----------


## aiki

Ja bym brał z frezem. Małych szczelin pianką nie uszczelnisz na całej szerokości jedynie z wierzchu pociągniesz.
Pogadaj z Fighter1983  - On jest specem od elewacji i styro ma dobre zawsze.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ostatnio przekonuję się do technologii klejenia styropianu do ściany na klej z wora, oraz płyt ze sobą pianką na obwodzie od zewnętrznej strony (nie od ściany). To spowoduje, że będzie:

- szczelnie,
- ciepło,
- dobrze,
- trudno,
- drogo.

U mnie będzie około 400 płyt, trzeba liczyć 1,5mb na płytę, czyli 600mb spoiny. Jedną puszką można ponoć przykleić 20 płyt, co oznacza, że do takiego zastosowania wystarczy 10 puszek. Niechby 15 to koszt 300-400zł i usmarowane poliuretanem paluchy. Według mnie warto.

----------


## grend

> Ostatnio przekonuję się do technologii klejenia styropianu do ściany na klej z wora, oraz płyt ze sobą pianką na obwodzie od zewnętrznej strony (nie od ściany). To spowoduje, że będzie:
> 
> - szczelnie,
> - ciepło,
> - dobrze,
> - trudno,
> - drogo.
> 
> U mnie będzie około 400 płyt, trzeba liczyć 1,5mb na płytę, czyli 600mb spoiny. Jedną puszką można ponoć przykleić 20 płyt, co oznacza, że do takiego zastosowania wystarczy 10 puszek. Niechby 15 to koszt 300-400zł i usmarowane poliuretanem paluchy. Według mnie warto.


.... no popatrz a jednak też tak robisz.....
Ja jednak wolę zrobić pianką przy ścianie bo lepiej przymocuje płytę a o drugie będzie ramka na całej płycie a szczeline miedzy płytami i tak wypelni. Nie będę robic kołków. Z opinią że jak robisz bez frezu, a z frezem to jest rożnica 1 cm styro przy 20 cm to ja się za bardzo nie zgadzam bo tak jak pisze alki małych szczelin dobrze nie uszczelnisz i jak wieje wiatr to musi tam nieźle wychładzać - po drugie to opinie wykonawców, a robienie styro bez frezu jest trochę mniej skomplikowane

----------


## grend

> podłączenie przez końcówkę do podłączenia węża , do tego podpięty pomarańczowy wąż od gazu i  złącze ala wentyl samochodowy. (komplet końcówek do pompowania).
> Ja miałem pompkę elektryczną na 12V a taką manualną być może uda nabić się większe ciśnienie.



moje kombinacje ze zwykła pompką skończyły się blamażem  :smile:  Wywaliłem już zniszczona pompke i wypożyczyłem normalną pompke do tego typu testu na wode za 28 pln :eek:  - szybko, skutecznie, pewnie i profesjonalnie

----------


## grend

aiki jak ocieplałeś to już wcześniej miałeś przymocowane uchwyty do rynien ? Oprócz rynien i odgromu trzeba jeszcze o czyms pamiętać ?

----------


## aiki

Spusty montowałem po ociepleniu.
Długie wiertło i bez problemu. Dla pewności po wkręceniu trzpienia wstrzyknąłem jeszcze pianki i na to poszła zaślepka z kołnierzem maskującym tak aby nie było widać otworu. Wszystko było w zestawie do uchwytów. Odgromu nie mam.

----------


## grend

Listwy startowe nie musza być zlicowane z krawędzią styro ? W moim przypadku mam styro 20 cm i listwa też jest 20 a przecież dochodzi klej z 1 cm

----------


## aiki

Kleju dojdzie Ci jakieś 3 mm dopiero tynk daje grubość.
Ja miałem listwy 153 mm do styro 150 mm. Wystarczyło aby klej się zrównał z listwą i tynk ładnie zaszedłby na listwę.

----------


## aiki

A u mnie wykańczam niedoróbki z poprzednich etapów. A to daszki blachą obłożyć i jeszcze kawałek fundamentu do zaciągnięcia klejem potem prąd powykańczać i może się coś kasy nazbiera na kolejne etapy.

----------


## aiki

Od 9 na dworze nie idzie wytrzymać. w domu 25*C więc ocieplenie coś daje. Jeszcze jakby dach był ocieplony było by ok.
Ale zastanawiam sie nad jakąś klimą. Chyba Przenośna.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Widziałem chyba w Praktikerze model 9000BTU (coś koło 3kW), split GREE za 1200zł. Te przenośne są OK, ale:
- trzeba zrobić dziurę w ścianie, albo do pionu wentylacyjnego podłączyć,
- są głośne, bo sprężarka jest w środku i słychać głównie ją, a nie tylko wentylator jak w splitach.

----------


## aiki

Głośne są te za 700 zł mam w pracy. Te za 1200 1500 chyba już dałoby się wytrzymać. Poza tym jeszcze taka możliwość iż stoi w garażu a krótkim kanałem chłodne do salonu. Ale o tym będę myślał jak sie przeprowadzę czyli najszybciej 2 lata.

----------


## aiki

Na dzień dzisiejszy najlepsza klima  :smile:

----------


## grend

... przerywając twoją sielankę  :smile:  - jak wyszedł ilościowo klej do siatki zgodnie z danymi producenta czy są jakieś większe rozbieżności. Jestem w przeddzień zakupu kleju.

----------


## aiki

Ilości obliczał mi fighter.
Do siatki zostało mi 10 worków z 35. Fighter dał więcej niż producent zalecał i być może trochę oszczędniej robiliśmy i całość szlifowana wiec i równiej było.
Myślę, że jak weźmiesz ilości zalecane przez producenta to się wyrobisz.
A i styropianu też mi troszkę zostało a klej byl liczony do styro.

----------


## grend

...t o sporo zostało. Piony i poziomy robiłeś sznurkami czy wszystko od długiej wagi ?

Folia kubełkowa to jest dobre zabezpieczenie przeciw myszom. Czy może lepiej siatka i klej x 3. Robiac w ten sposób myslałes o tych gryzoniach ? Ja musze to jakos rozwiązać bo u mnie myszy to zatrzęsienie...

----------


## aiki

Do poziomu gruntu mam folie kubełkową powyżej klej i siatka. Póki klej będzie szczelny i nigdzie nie będzie ubytku to mysz nie wejdzie chyba, że jakiś szczur ale tego to nawet beton nie powstrzyma. Zwróć jeszcze uwagę na wróble. Przy więźbie jak gdzieś jakaś niedoróbka to też spore tunele dziobią.

----------


## grend

> Do poziomu gruntu mam folie kubełkową powyżej klej i siatka. Póki klej będzie szczelny i nigdzie nie będzie ubytku to mysz nie wejdzie chyba, że jakiś szczur ale tego to nawet beton nie powstrzyma. Zwróć jeszcze uwagę na wróble. Przy więźbie jak gdzieś jakaś niedoróbka to też spore tunele dziobią.


ale bardziej mi chodzi o część podziemną, czy folia kubełkowa zatrzyma inwazję  :smile:  ,bo widoczny cokół to będzie przykryty klejem siatką i tynkiem czyli trochę milimetrów będzie a mysz też będzie miała trudniej bo będzie musiala operować w pionie. Także kazda działalność zostanie od razu zauwazona. Jeszcze się zastanawiam czy nie kupić siatki stalowej na część podziemna ale wtedy bym musiał zatopić w kleju i jeszcze wtedy na to jakaś izolacja...

----------


## aiki

Mysz wybierze otwarte drzwi. A nie widziałem nigdzie aby pod ziemią pakowała sie w styropian. Ale może mało widziałem.

----------


## grend

... no ale kto to sprawdza....

----------


## aiki

deratyzator?  :smile:

----------


## mother_nature

Dziś pewnie też zalegasz w swojej klimie?  :wink:  Basen przy domu fajna rzecz, zwłaszcza przy takich temperaturach... :cool:

----------


## aiki

Dzisiaj w pracy. Niestety muszę coś zarobić aby prąd dokończyć.

----------


## aiki

Cięciałka do styropianu. Prymitywna ale się spisuje.
ściemniacz najtańszy jako regulator>Transformator bezpieczeństwa 24V 160 W >drut oporowy 1 mm.

----------


## aiki

Jakim przewodem robiliście połączenia w skrzynce rozdzielczej?
Ja na razie zera poprowadziłem 4 mm^2 drut i się zastanawiam czy na fazowe dać 6 mm^2 drut czy kupować specjalnie linkę?

----------


## DrKubus

Nie bardzo rozumiem co chcesz łączyć, ale jeśli już to zero (neutralny) powinien być taki sam lub grubszy niż fazowe.

----------


## grend

łączenia takim samym przekrojem jaki masz doprowadzony do rozdzielni. Można zmniejszyć jeżeli wstawisz 25 różnicówek  :cool:  i od razu będziesz rozbijał. Zero nie może być mniejsze od fazy

----------


## aiki

> Nie bardzo rozumiem co chcesz łączyć, ale jeśli już to zero (neutralny) powinien być taki sam lub grubszy niż fazowe.


Połączenia od wyłącznika izolacyjnego do różnicówek itp.

----------


## aiki

> łączenia takim samym przekrojem jaki masz doprowadzony do rozdzielni. Można zmniejszyć jeżeli wstawisz 25 różnicówek  i od razu będziesz rozbijał. Zero nie może być mniejsze od fazy


Wg projektu do rozdzielni dochodzi drut 16 mm^2 
Połączenia zrobię chyba 10 mm^2 drut bo rozdziela się na 4 różnicówki.
No to trzeba jechać na zakupy.
Niestety w obi maja największy przekrój 2,5. więc hurtownia i ich narzuty.

----------


## grend

> Wg projektu do rozdzielni dochodzi drut 16 mm^2 
> Połączenia zrobię chyba 10 mm^2 drut bo rozdziela się na 4 różnicówki.
> No to trzeba jechać na zakupy.
> Niestety w obi maja największy przekrój 2,5. więc hurtownia i ich narzuty.


Jak masz różnicówkę 25A to możesz mniejszy przekrój - ale to jest takie rzeźbienie...... , tak że 10kwadrat jest OK i to z dużym zapasem. JA łączenia w rozdzielni robię linką jakos trudno mi sobie wyobrazić robić to drutem. Zazwyczaj idzie 4 metry linki czarnej i 1 metr niebieskiej - rozdzielnia na 36 esow. W markecie tanie to jest 100m YDY 1,5 i 2,5 jak jest promocja, a reszta to totalne zdzierstwo....

----------


## aiki

Zamówiłem z allegro na łączenia linkę 10 mm^2 i do tego linka 16 kwadrat na uziom do rozprowadzenia po domu i tulejki zaciskowe i ponad 200 poszło.

----------


## grend

... jak zatapiałeś siatkę w kleju na elewacji to narożniki robiłeś jednocześnie, czy najpierw wklejałeś narożniki ? Jak jest prawidłowo ? U sąsiada widziałem że ma wokół okien wklejone narożniki...

----------


## aiki

Najpierw narożniki potem siatka.
Narożniki z siatką.
Przy oknach drzwiach i innych otworach siatka musi być.
W narożnikach dodatkowo kawałki siatki pod kątem 45*- inaczej będzie pękać.
Siatkę z elewacji łączysz na zakład z siatką od narożników tak aby się tylko zazębiały. nie tnij siatki z elewacji na narożniku bo będzie ble wyglądało.

----------


## grend

ale narożniki z siatką zaciągam klejem, czekam aż wyschnie (dzień, dwa) i wtedy daje na zakładkę siatkę i klej ?

"W narożnikach dodatkowo kawałki siatki pod kątem 45*- inaczej będzie pękać." - jak bys to bardziej uplastycznił bo nie kumam jak to ma wygladac

----------


## DrKubus

> ale narożniki z siatką zaciągam klejem, czekam aż wyschnie (dzień, dwa) i wtedy daje na zakładkę siatkę i klej ?
> 
> "W narożnikach dodatkowo kawałki siatki pod kątem 45*- inaczej będzie pękać." - jak bys to bardziej uplastycznił bo nie kumam jak to ma wygladac


Chyba najlepszy rysunek jaki znalazłem:

----------


## grend

OK - o takie narożniki chodzi. ..... teraz wszystko jasne. Ja próbowałem to posklejać do narożników budynku 

Dzięki  :wink:

----------


## aiki

Narożnik z siatką osadzasz na klej czekasz aż przestanie się ruszać pod byle dotykiem i kładziesz siatkę.
U mnie było to tak, że osadzałem narożnik na jednym rogu budynku potem drugim, potem okna i siatka od tego pierwszego.

----------


## grend

no teraz wszystko jasne. Jeszcze jedno pytanie co lepsze naroznik aluminiowy czy z  PCV ?

----------


## aiki

U mnie są PCV. Chyba lepiej mi się robiło na nich niż na alu kiedyś.
Alu jak się przełamie to kicha PCV nic się nie stanie.

----------


## aiki

W tym tygodniu przykleiłem styro na sufit w garażu. Wolno to szło bo tylko po pracy po 2 godzinki i z drabiny.
Początek straszny potem już technika dopracowana i każda płyta sie trzymała.
Wczoraj zakopałem uziom -8 m bednarki i dwa pionowe pręty po 3 m. W taką glinę, że jak kopałem to ze szpadla ręką odklejałem bo sama nie chciała zejść.
Zobaczymy czy wystarczy czy będzie trzeba coś dołożyć.

----------


## aiki

Parter podłączony cały do rozdzielnicy. Nic nie wysadziło domek stoi różnicówki się trzymają.
Na razie wszystko zasilane z 1 fazy.- zmostkowane na wyłączniku.
 Jutro zabieram się za rozdzielnie na piętrze. Tam już prościej pójdzie.
Potem zaprzyjaźniony elektryk i pomiary i coś będzie przeprowadzone w miarę do końca.
Później instalacja odkurzacza i zabieram się za podłogówkę.


Zdj nie ma bo nie idzie wstawiać. Problemy forum w tej kwestii jeszcze trwają.

----------


## grend

powracający temat - elewacja. Jak powinno się zrobić łączenie styro ze schodami tarasem itp. ????
Czy dociągasz wylewkę, płytki do otynkowanej elewacji, czy robisz wycięcie i robisz styro z 1 cm nad płytkami a wylewkę dotykasz do styro fundamentowego ??

... mam nadzieje ze moje pytanie jest precyzyjne i obrazowe  :big grin:

----------


## aiki

Jeszcze tego nie przerabiałem ale jak będę robił to tak aby ewentualna woda spływająca po elewacji spływała na płytki na schodach.
Więc albo wylewka i płytki lekko w styro albo obróbka z wcinką.

Nie wiem czy na pewno o to chodziło.  :smile:

----------


## grend

no o to chodziło - tylko jesteś nieprecyzyjny  :big grin: 
Własnie pytałem o to a dostałem odpowiex - albo albo...

Też się nad tym zastanawiam. Na razie wymyśliłem ze jak płytka to lekko w styro i później będzie to silikonowane. Tylk nie wiem czy to jest dobre rozwiazanie

----------


## aiki

Ogólnie taras powinien mieć 2% spadu więc woda odpływa. ale jednak przy balkonach ludzie robią obróbki z blachy z wcinką i to jest pewniejsze.
Nawet jak będzie mocno wiało to nic w ocieplenie nie pójdzie.
Jeśli chodzi o schody to muszę się rozejrzeć bo nigdzie blachy nie widziałem.
Może jakiś cokolik zlicowany z elewacją?

----------


## aiki

Rozdzielnia na piętrze. Niestety zapełniona po brzegi. Jakby co to się coś połączy pod jedno zabezpieczenie.
Pozostało zasilanie podłączyć.

----------


## aiki

Rozpracowałem wstawianie zdj. Zmiana telefonu> zdj. o wiekszym rozmiarze (pow 2 Mb) i za nic nie szło wstawiać.
Trafiłem na jedno mniejsze i wskoczyło. Jest nadzieja.

----------


## aiki

Prąd skończony. Zostało wezwać elektryka niech mierzy co trzeba i pewnie coś poprawi.
Jutro zamówię instalację do odkurzacza a potem to już podłogówka.

Parter



A tu środek - ciasno jak ...



Na piętrze

----------


## aiki

Odkurzacz centralny (instalacja) skąd braliście?

----------


## grend

widze ze w rozdzielni masz listwy - tak rozdzieliłeś obciążenie aby kazda faza była mniej wiecej równo obciążana ?

u mnie odkurzacza centralnego brak

----------


## aiki

Się starałem.
Szacunkowo tak na oko i na pewno z lekką przesadą obciążenie faz różni sie max o 200 W.
Ale to w praniu wyjdzie. Każda różnicówka to jedna faza plus różnicówka na zewnętrzne obwody.
Jeśli gdzieś sie pomyliłem w założeniach obciążenia jakiegoś obwodu to zrobiłem ten sam błąd wszędzie więc w końcowym efekcie powinno być tak samo.
Dodatkowo jest tak iż jeśli padnie faza od światła w jednym pomieszczeniu to gniazda w danym pomieszczeniu są na innej fazie.
Jeśli padnie faza od światła w salonie to oświetla częściowo ze schodów, które jest na innej fazie.
Czyli jak zginie ta kartka z drzwiczek to za kilka lat byłaby niezła zadyma  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Odkurzacz centralny (instalacja) skąd braliście?


już kiedyś pisałem gdzieś tutaj, weź sobie na allegro białe najtańsze jakie znajdziesz. Aby się nie przemeczać znajdź sobie gotowy zestaw, wybierz tylko taki o jedno oczko większy niż planujesz, np dla 4 gniazd - gdy planujesz 3. Zeby Ci nie zabrakło jednego kolanka albo 20cm rury  :wink:

----------


## grend

200W to nic. Już widziałem magików którzy robili cała kuchnie na jednej fazie albo ogrzewanie na jednej fazie.... Ten rozdzial swiatła to tez profesjonalizm, żeby później "nie zabic się" na schodach bo w całym domu nie ma swiatła. Alarm, lodowka bez róznicowki bo to może wywalić bez obciążenia a w tym momence możesz być na 2 tygodniowych wczasach na Karaibach ...

Te 3 róznicówki 1 fazowe zamiast jednej 3 fazowej to tez jest jakies dobre rozwiązanie. Ja mam 3 fazowa ale zakładam ze wyrzuci m raz na 5-10 lat...

----------


## aiki

Z alarmem się zgodzę choć na razie jest pod różnicówką. Ale lodówka nie jest na stałe podłączona. Jest wtyczka i gniazdo więc przepisy chyba wymagają różnicówki.

----------


## grend

niby tak - ale to tylko przepis ... ale lodówka ne jest stalowa i jest zabezpieczona IP60 / przed wilgocią. To sa względy praktyczne, a decyzja jak zwykle należy do budującego który będzie tam mieszkal.....

----------


## aiki

A zobaczymy co doświadczony elektryk co bedzie pomiary robił z tym zrobi.
Bedzie kazał zmienić to zmienimy.
Karaiby mi nie grożą. Domator jestem.
Właśnie sprawdziłem. Lodówka alarm i kotłownia jest na jednej fazie.
W razie braku prądu dostaje info z alarmu. Podczas doboru faz do obwodów brałem to pod uwagę.
W koło mieszka sama rodzina. Zawsze ktoś podejdzie i włączy.
Problemu nie ma  :smile: .

----------


## aiki

Przymiarki do podłogówki. I tu parterowcy wygrywają.
Rozdzielacze 2
szafki 2
rura 1200 mb
podejścia do rozdzielaczy w miedzi - x 2

Macie sprawdzonego allegrowca co ma prawie wszystko do podłogówki?

----------


## yasiek

Warto pojeździć po hurtowniach, ja dostałem rabat na zakup wszystkiego w jednym sklepie, co dało ceny takie same lub nawet niższe niż na allegro.

----------


## aiki

Sufit w garażu. Styropian 7 cm plus klej i siatka. Zaciągnięte 3 razy aby było równo.
Bez kołków tylko klej. Na razie trzyma mocno.
Nadal mam nadwyżki kleju z ocieplania elewacji.



Oto co można zrobić z nadwyżkami kleju.
Sciana miedzy garażem a kotłownią wstępnie obłożona klejem.
Jeszcze jedno zaciągniecie i będzie równo.
Klej mocno ściąga i przez to tyle razy trzeba poprawiać.
a ta lampa to był koszmar jak sie sufit robiło- wszystko wyłapała.


Teraz mam przerwę technologiczną  :smile: 
klej na ścianie świeży więc czekam aby go jeszcze raz wyrównać.

Nadal mam sporo kleju. Chyba polecę kolejną ścianę w garażu.

----------


## grend

jak masz taką wprawę w nakładaniu kleju to nie  myslales o tym żeby całą "chate" w ten sposób zrobić bez tynku ?

----------


## aiki

Myślałem o tynku gipsowym ręcznym ale i tak przegrywa z płytami GK. One chyba najszybciej mi pójdą.

----------


## grend

ja bym się nie zastanawial nad szpachlowaniem ścian zamiast gk. Coprawda ja mam trochę awersje do gk bo na scianie nie wypełniłem całej przestrzeni między płyta a ścianą i miałem pudło rezonansowe...

----------


## aiki

Zabawa z podłogówką rozpoczeta.
Rozdzielacz.

Doprowadzenie do rozdzielacza.

Przejście przez strop.


Na razie tylko przycięte i złożone.
Jutro składam dół a w sobotę mam zamiar lutować - lutowanie miękkie.

----------


## aiki

Rozdzielacz na parter w garażu.
Rurki na podłogówkę pójdą przez ścianę do salonu


A tu coś z czego nie jestem dumny i chyba szybko to zakleję
Tu się zbiega wszystko co idzie na piętro.

----------


## DrKubus

a tej miedzi na podejściu nie izolujesz?

----------


## aiki

Izoluje ale najpierw chce zrobić jakąś próbę szczelności. Potem będzie otulina  i styropian.

----------


## aiki

W Czwartek był elektryk posprawdzać moje wypociny. 
Stwierdził, że mogę zdjęcia robić i pokazywać fachowcom jak powinna wyglądać instalacja elektryczna.
Żadnych błędów nie znalazł i jak będę miał docelowe zasilanie to wystawi mi dokumenty potrzebne do odbioru budynku.
Tak więc mogę właściwie powiedzieć, że kolejny etap ukończony.
Mogę przykrywać kable.

----------


## aiki

Zająłem się podłogówką.
Na razie piętro. Kupiłem styropian "podłoga" 3 cm GENDERKA. Nie bez powodu w "-" Ten grafit z termoorganiki co kładłem na ściany EPS 60 jest twardszy od tej "podłogi" EPS 100. Strach po tym chodzić. Od razu są jakieś wgnioty a już o podparciu się kolanem można zapomnieć.
Na dół kupie termoorganikę - nawet w dotyku lepiej wypada.
Ale co tam się kupiło to się układa. i tak mam ułożone prawie całą górę i ułożone połowę taśmy przyściennej. Taśma klejona na klej do styropianu - jeszcze mam go ze 20 worków. 
Najgorsze, że dół mam cały zawalone i najpierw pewnie tydzień wynoszenia wszystkiego ale dostawa rury blue floor (2 krążki po 600) za jakieś kilka dni więc może się wyrobię. Jak sie uda to może jeszcze w tym roku posadzki - zależy od pogody.

Pomocnik. Szczęśliwy, że tata zabrał na budowę.
Ten czerwony rzedmiot w ręku to oczywiście mieczyk :smile: 
W tle widać styropian w jednym z pokoi jeszcze przed dylatacją.


Jeszcze zapomniany odkurzacz centralny. Jedno gniazdo na piętrze już zamontowane.
Instalacja fajna do składania. Klej łapie szybko więc sobie zaznaczam jak co ma być wzg. siebie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Gratuluję. A jakie to jest docelowe zasilanie? Chodzi o odpowiednią taryfę, czy o co?

----------


## aiki

Na razie mam z domu brata na przedłużaczu 2 x 1 mm2 80 mb. Sam sie dziwię jak to całą budowę wytrzymało.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Czyli nie masz fazy, a nawet dwóch faz... to faktycznie kiepskie zasilanie.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Na razie mam z domu brata na przedłużaczu 2 x 1 mm2 80 mb. Sam sie dziwię jak to całą budowę wytrzymało.


ja na takim kablu tylko że 320m długim zbudowałem cały stan surowy otwarty  :big tongue: 

BTW na pewno nie chesz tego tackera? skończysz to mi odeślesz  :yes:

----------


## grend

Normy elektryczne z przekrojami przewodów i obciążeniem są poprosty debilne i abstrakcyjne. Na takim kablu i długości to powinien tobie się spalic przy ociązeniu 500W nie mówiąc o tym ze napiecie powinno spaść do 150V. Normy swoje, życie swoje...

Aiki jak ocieplałes sufit styro to nie używałeś żadnych kolków tylko PUR ? Mam kozacki pomysł aby skosy na suficie zrobić bez stelażu - tylko styro, siatka i klej.... Tylko nie wiem czy ja taki kozak jestem...

----------


## aiki

> Normy elektryczne z przekrojami przewodów i obciążeniem są poprosty debilne i abstrakcyjne. Na takim kablu i długości to powinien tobie się spalic przy ociązeniu 500W nie mówiąc o tym ze napiecie powinno spaść do 150V. Normy swoje, życie swoje...
> 
> Aiki jak ocieplałes sufit styro to nie używałeś żadnych kolków tylko PUR ? Mam kozacki pomysł aby skosy na suficie zrobić bez stelażu - tylko styro, siatka i klej.... Tylko nie wiem czy ja taki kozak jestem...


Jeśli chodzi o normy to mogą być ok bo termowentylator 2 kW nie chciał ruszyć.
Jeśli chodzi o styro na suficie to Kozak ze mnie całą gębą bo klejone na klej z wora. Trzyma i ma się dobrze.

----------


## aiki

> ja na takim kablu tylko że 320m długim zbudowałem cały stan surowy otwarty 
> 
> BTW na pewno nie chesz tego tackera? skończysz to mi odeślesz


Już kupiłem spinki zwykłe (tańsze) i nie będę sam przy rozwijaniu więc damy radę.
Ale dzięki za propozycję  :smile:

----------


## aiki

> Czyli nie masz fazy, a nawet dwóch faz... to faktycznie kiepskie zasilanie.


Fazę mam tylko 1. I na "jałowym" pokazuje 224 V ale pod obciążeniem na pewno spada.
Jak na razie tylko na cieśli miałem siłę pociągniętą. Reszta lata na tym kablu. Nawet zgrzewarka 1,8 kW dawała radę, ale termowentylator już nie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja miałem jakieś 50m na Elektrozwieraczu Bliskosąsiedzkim i nie chciała działać cyrkulatka. Niby moc tylko 1,5kW, ale ponoć silnik był przewijany i był mocniejszy. To znaczy całość ruszała, ale po trzech minutach już się ledwo kręciła i ostatecznie wybijało korki.

----------


## grend

Na 1 kwadrat to na takiej długości nawet wiertarka 600W nie powinna działać według norm. Te 2 KW to na 1,5 kwadrat i kabel max 20 metrów - tak ze jesteś cudotwórcą  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

to u mnie jakiś inny prund w kablach płynął. Czajnik 2kw - gotował, duża szlifierka 2100W - cięła (z resztą całe zbrojenie na dom). Normy normami, tak się powinno robić i na codzień tego się trzymam, ale są sytuacje w których trzeba robić tak żeby było dobrze  :smile: 
@Aiki dawałeś grunt na klej na zewnątrz? jeżeli tak to jaki? - jak o tym pisałeś to sorry ale po prostu nie mam siły wertować kilku stron wstecz...

----------


## aiki

Dawałem. Termoorganika. Ale pogadaj z fighter1983 on poleci Ci lepszy bo z termoorganiki to średnio jestem zadowolony.
Robi sie mokry na deszczu.

----------


## grend

tylko ze normy sa tworzone przez lobby producentów i nie maja nic wspólnego z realiami przy użytkowaniu ...

Aiki kiedy ruszasz z sufitem podwieszanym ? Mam patent ....

----------


## aiki

Za dwa lata?
Jak zrobię posadzki to będę wypruty z kasy doszczętnie a jeszcze ściany płytami obłożyć i to wszystko co było na potem.
Ale patent możesz zapodać. pamięć to ja mam dobrą  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

też chętnie posłucham o tym suficie  :wink:

----------


## aiki

Walka z uszczelnianiem połączeń przy rozdzielaczach rozpoczęta.
Pakuły puszczały, zmieniłem na teflon. Trochę lepiej ale ogólnie kicha.
Będę próbował dalej z pakułami ale dokupię pastę do tego celu - do tej pory skręcałem na smar i bez wody pakuły się nie uszczelniły.
Próby robiłem powietrzem. 
Ale przynajmniej każdy lut trzyma dobrze - wypsikałem pół płynu do mycia szyb na każde złącze i nigdzie bąbelków.
Można dawać otuliny i resztę styro na ścianie w garażu

----------


## yasiek

Dziwne u mnie teflon kompletnie się nie sprawdził, ile bym go nie owinął i tak puszczało.
Pakuły znowu skręcone raz nie puściły nawet 9bar, tyle przez moment nabiłem a później sprawdzałem na każdym powrocie czy jest obieg i czy nie jest czasem coś przytkane i zszedłem do 8, próba robiona przez chyba tydzień, nie pamiętam, bo nabiłem i zapomniałem. Spuściłem jak mieli przyjechać posadzkarze, żeby nabić wody i na wodzie przez dwa dni nic nie puściło.
Przy pakułach zawsze na gwint daje smar, żeby się lepiej owijało, a potem jeszcze raz smaruje jak już owinę dość sporo żeby pokazał się gwint.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Pasta - pakuły - pasta i będzie trzymać. Teflon tylko w miejscach widocznych, jak podłączenie drabinki łazienkowej.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Walka z uszczelnianiem połączeń przy rozdzielaczach rozpoczęta.
> Pakuły puszczały, zmieniłem na teflon. Trochę lepiej ale ogólnie kicha.
> Będę próbował dalej z pakułami ale dokupię pastę do tego celu - do tej pory skręcałem na smar i bez wody pakuły się nie uszczelniły.
> Próby robiłem powietrzem. 
> Ale przynajmniej każdy lut trzyma dobrze - wypsikałem pół płynu do mycia szyb na każde złącze i nigdzie bąbelków.
> Można dawać otuliny i resztę styro na ścianie w garażu


ja miałem takie fajne złączki do rozdzielacza skręcane odrazu z uszczelką - coś koło 6zł/szt. Nie dosyć że szybciej to i prościej. Gdzieś zgubiłem 2 szt i musiałem kupić takie bez uszczelki i dawać pakuły - i zgadniejcie gdzie była nieszczelność... Potem poprawiłem te pakuły i już jest luz. Ostatnio znalazłem te dwie zgubione sztuki ale już mi sie nie chce wymieniać.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Dawałem. Termoorganika. Ale pogadaj z fighter1983 on poleci Ci lepszy bo z termoorganiki to średnio jestem zadowolony.
> Robi sie mokry na deszczu.


W mojej hurtowni też mi proponują termoorganike (TO GS 10l wiadro za 70 zł). Taki miałeś? Pogoda jest jaka jest i sie zastanawiam czy w ogóle gruntować, bo po co jak i tak mi deszcz spłucze? Można siatkę z klejem zostawić surowe na zimę?

----------


## aiki

Lepiej zagruntuj. Choć trochę ochroni przed wodą i nie odmrozi.

----------


## aiki

Dzisiaj kupiłem pastę do pakuł. Po pierwszym skręceniu wszystko szczelne mimo iż pakuł ogólnie nakładałem mniej.
Jutro albo pojutrze uszczelnię resztę na pakuły bo z teflonem to nie mam pewności.
No i czekam na rurki.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Teflon jak zakręcisz, to nie można cofnąć, bo się leje. Próbowałem. Sam się śmiałem ze wsteczniaków, co na pakułach robią, no i ostatecznie w życiu bym na teflonie nic nie montował. Życie.

----------


## sebcioc55

Ale dawałeś ten sam? Bo jak tak to uderzę do innej hurtowni, a jak dawałeś ten model niżej to kupię ten co mi proponują.
BTW: mi na teflonie też nie wychodzi, próbowałem kiedys 2x i zawsze ciekło, pakuły śmierdzą, pasta brudzi ale przynajmniej nie cieknie  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Ja miałem ten:
http://termoorganika.pl/grunt-sczepny-gs

----------


## yasiek

To skoro wałkujemy temat teflonu, może się komuś przyda może nie, w pracy wszystko skręcamy na teflonie, tyle że instalacje wysokotemperaturowe 150/170C parowo/wodno/powietrzne i na złączach 1/4 zdarza się 3/4 czasem i nic na tym nie cieknie, u siebie zrobiłem kilka podejść, zawsze ciekło, dziwne nie...

----------


## aiki

Są różne gęstości taśm teflonowych. znaczenie też ma rodzaj gwintu pewnie.

----------


## aiki

Stan na dzisiaj.
Styro ułożony na piętrze i przykryty folią w kreski. Gotowe do rozkładania rurek.
Dzisiaj zmieniłem wszystkie teflony na pakuły z pastą. Doszedłem do wprawy - opanowanie wszystkich połączeń w jednym rozdzielaczu zajęło mi  pół godziny mimo, że się nie spieszyłem.
Odnośnie foli w kreski. Jedną rolkę trafiłem i wszystko było ok. jak położyłem tak leżała. niestety się skończyła.
Wziąłem drugą. Jak zwykle położyłem na styropianie kopłem nogą a tu nic nie zostaje na styro. Pacze a folia zwija się zaraz za rolką odwijaną.
Wpierw bawiłem się w przyciskanie dechami i takie tam a potem już nerw i zacząłem spinki do rur na końcach wbijać.
Czekam na rury. Mają dojechać prosto z Kan therm. Miały być wczoraj - nima!

Co robiliście z całym sprzętem na czas wylewania posadzek?
Kurcze u mnie trochę tego jest i nie mam pojęcia gdzie to wszystko wywalić.

----------


## sebcioc55

Niestety na czas lania i schnięcia posadzek wszędzie musi być pusto. Z resztą przed kładzeniem rurek radziłbym już wszystko uprzatnąć. Potem będzie ciężko latać ze sprzętami uważając na rurki. Nie masz jakiegoś stryszku albo jakiegoś blaszaka pod domem?

p.s. znasz jakiś dziennik gdzie jest dobrze opisany montaż sufitu podwieszanego dwupoziomowego? :wink:

----------


## aiki

Sufitu jeszcze nie przerabiałem  :smile: 

Sie przypomniało - "Dom na twardym wzgórzu"
Opisane nie jest ale Tom na pewno cos opowie. Tylko długo Go nie było.

----------


## aiki

Odwijak ala Sebcio. Podstawa z fotela obrotowego

Tu już założone 600 mb rury - poszło całkiem lekko.
Wsunąłem w leżący kłębek odwijak i potem postawiłem całość do pionu.


Jutro powinna być nagrzewnica gazowa 15 kW więc ciepło będzie szybciej niż z kozy.

----------


## aiki

Nowy sprzet na budowie. Dzisiaj chodził cały dzień.


Teść zabrał sie za porządkowanie parteru - bezcenne: 
Gdzieś jeszcze widziałem podobne akcje u samorobów - Chyba u Jendruli.


Pierwsza pętla podłogówki układana dzisiaj rano samemu - 2 godziny 



ok 80 mb i prawie 400 klipsów. Dawałem gęściej.
Mimo, że rozgrzałem domek do 15*C to i tak rura była oporna stąd wolne na środku.
Nie chciałem złamać rury. Ogólnie to mam trochę krótkie klipsy
Później doszedł brat i dzisiaj skończyliśmy wszystkie pokoje i została tylko łazienka.
Korytarzyk zostaje bez pętli. jest tam rozdzielacz i po prostu by się tam już nic nie zmieściło no i mam jedno wolne miejsce w rozdzielaczu.
Poniedziałek do warszawy a od wtorku dalej i potem parter.

No i jeszcze padło ako w autku i 400 pójdzie sie .... :bash:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Pacze na te rurki i żałuję, że sam nie dałem. Najwyżej grzejniki zamotuję i CO na gaz zrobię jak będzie strasznie drogo prądem.

----------


## sebcioc55

Aiki bardzo ładnie  :smile:  ale widać już po ułożeniu rur ze jest projekt  :smile: 
Powiedz czy warto jest płacić gruba kasę za położenie tych rur czy lepiej dać flaszkę bratu i podczas układania jeszcze ja wypić?  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Brat ze swoim piwem przyszedł  :smile:  - kurcze aż głupio ale ja pije tak jedno na miesiąc.
Układać warto samemu. nawet samemu robi się dokładniej niż we dwóch tylko 5 razy dłużej.
U mnie zarobią jeszcze kolesie od wylewek i od przyłączy do domu. I to chyba wszystko.
Układanie jest fajne jak się "odwijak" ma.

----------


## sebcioc55

Wylewki to taki etap że na prawdę warto to komuś zlecić.  Kosztuje te max 13zl/m ale efekt i szybkość wykonania powala. U mnie zrobili cały dom z dokładnością co do 1mm ! Sprawdzałem niwelatorem. Co się pewnie później przełoży na oszczędność kleju a mam więcej kafli niż paneli.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Nowy sprzet na budowie. Dzisiaj chodził cały dzień.


Aiki jak ta bestia się sprawuje? Ile takie coś kosztuje i ile wciaga gazu? Bo też się nad czymś takim zastanawiam za jakieś rozsądne pieniądze.

----------


## aiki

Jak byś kupował to weź ze 30 kw
Ta jest 15 i trochę. Musi hulać  
30 to pewnie butla na dzień,ale zależy jak ciepło ucieka. Jak szczelnie to termostat wyłączy i może nawet kilka dni butla da rade.

----------


## sebcioc55

robi się z tego drogi interes. Chyba taniej wyjdzie zakasać rękawy, dokończyć sufit i odpalić PC  :wink:

----------


## aiki

Jak masz możliwość to pewnie.
Mi cale cieplo przez dach ucieka.

----------


## tomdts

Aiki widzę że KAN-termo rurę do podłogówki kładziesz, chyba że to co innego?

pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## aiki

Kan kan. Chyba najmniejszy odpad będzie z krążków 600 mb. Od sebcia ściągałem  :smile:

----------


## aiki

U góry zostało tylko dylatacje porobić pomiędzy pętlami i pomieszczeniami a tym czasem zabrałem sie za opróżnianie dołu i pomysły mi sie kończą gdzie to upychać.

----------


## sebcioc55

zrób wyprzedaż garażową ;P
BTW: pamietałeś o rurkach osłonowych w miejscach dylatacji? U mnie dylatacje robili posadzkarze sami, tzn po prostu w miejscach dylatacji robili przerwy w betonie, nie stosowali pianek.

----------


## aiki

Pamiętałeś. Jeszcze kilka mam do założenia.

----------


## tomdts

> Kan kan. Chyba najmniejszy odpad będzie z krążków 600 mb. Od sebcia ściągałem


Tak samo rozkładałem KAN wielowarstwowe PE-RT/Al/PE-RT faktycznie niskie przepływy i nie przekraczalne 100m na pętli pompa przy podnoszeniu 4m ma 21 watów to przy 794 mb jestem zadowolony. :smile: 

pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## DrKubus

Dwa szybkie pytania:
1. doprowadzenie wody i kanalizy do łazienki, kuchni robiłeś już (nie mogę znaleźć), jeśli tak to na jakich rurkach i czy łączyłeś na trójnikach czy z rozdzielacza?
2. nie chcesz tynkować, tylko płyty kg - skąd ten pomysł (co brałeś pod uwagę przy analizie?), też chciałem tak ściany zrobić, ale małżonka twierdzi, że będzie dudnić i czuć się jak w papierowym pudełku, no i że w kg łatwiej dziurę zrobić (dzieci) niż w tynku - w czym kg jest lepsza od tynków (jak ją przekonać)?

----------


## aiki

Doprowadzenia fi 25 PP podejścia fi 20 pp ale tylko przy umywalkach. Do prysznica i wanny podejścia również fi 25 dopiero na samym końcu redukcja.

Płyty zrobie sam bez problemu - szybko i równo. Płyty taniej myślę, że tak o połowę. To,że bedzie dudnić to słaby argument bo aby to zauważyć to po pierwsze musiało by być klejone na placki i to rzadko no i trzeba pukać w ściany aby to dudnienie usłyszeć. Kuzyn ma płyty i dopóki nie pukniesz w ścianę to się nie skapniesz, że to nie tynk.
Na temat uszkodzeń to porównując do tynków cementowo wapiennych to płyty przegrywają ale w porównaniu z tynkami gipsowymi to chyba nie bardzo.

Ty masz równiutkie ściany więc płyty możesz na grzebień kleić (chyba Netbet tak robił) więc nawet po pukaniu nic nie będzie dudnić a już na pewno nie będzie wrażenia kartonowego pudełka.
Podpytaj Netbeta lub Antkowiaka Oni mieszkają w płytach więc mogą powiedzieć więcej z doświadczenia.

Edit:
Woda na trójnikach.
Drugi raz robiłbym z pex i na rozdzielaczach.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Edit:
> Woda na trójnikach.
> Drugi raz robiłbym z pex i na rozdzielaczach.


też drugi raz bym zrobił na pexach i rozdzielaczach. Szybciej, wygodniej, pewniej i cenowo chyba porównywalnie.

----------


## aiki

Rozdzielacze z atestem do wody pitnej mogą trochę kosztować. Ale nie sprawdzałem nigdy tego. no i prościej cyrkulacje zrobić.

----------


## DrKubus

Ale przy rozdzielaczu chyba nie mogę zrobić cyrkulacji?  :sad:

----------


## aiki

możesz do rozdzielacza. Zawsze to będzie bliżej i mniej wody spuścisz.
Jedną rurkę z rozdzielacza dajesz jako powrót do cyrkulacji.

----------


## DrKubus

> możesz do rozdzielacza. Zawsze to będzie bliżej i mniej wody spuścisz.
> Jedną rurkę z rozdzielacza dajesz jako powrót do cyrkulacji.


Ale jeśli rozdzielacz będzie stał 0,5m od zbiornika to chyba mija się to z celem. Plan jest taki, że rozdzielacz koło zbiornika, zasila łazienkę (która jest nad pomieszczeniem technicznym), drugą łazienkę, która jest za ścianą (2m dalej) i kuchnie, która jest najdalej (ok. 7 m).

A tak przy okazji, robiłeś cyrkulację? Gdzie ją się wprowadza?

----------


## aiki

Robiłem. Na razie mam wszystko wprowadzone do kotłowni (pomieszczenie techniczne u pompiarzy  :smile:  )
Cyrkulacje wprowadzasz do zbiornika CWU (od góry zasilanie a chyba gdzieś od dołu zbiornika powrót) Na rurce od cyrkulacji montujesz pompe cyrkulacji.
U Ciebie z łazienkami nie byłoby problemu ale kuchnia trochę daleko i być może tylko tam warto założyć cyrkulację.
Z kuchni robisz powrót CWU i wpinasz do zbiornika poprzez pompę cyrkulacyjną. Wówczas obieg jest przez rozdzielacz i kuchnię a w łazienkach to chwilke poczekasz aż woda z rozdzielacza doleci. To chyba najprostsze rozwiązanie.

----------


## fr3d3k

dużo dobrych informacji! i ten patent na rozwijanie rurek- rewelacja!  dzięki!

----------


## mother_nature

Ja tak z innej beczki - ubezpieczenie budowy. Jak uważasz z perspektywy czasu, jest sens?
Mąż chce ubezpieczyć, boi się, że np. koparkowy uszkodzi rurę sąsiadowi i trzeba będzie za to płacić. Mnie się wydaje, że od tego jest OC pana koparkowego, ale mogę się mylić. Czy ubezpieczenie budowy obejmuje w ogóle takie sytuacje? Pytam oczywiście z punktu widzenia samoroba  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Właśnie dostałem ofertę ubezpieczenia na przyszły rok.
Przy wypasionym ubezpieczeniu składka 350 - ubezpieczone wszystko co na budowie na kwotę 300 000 PLN ale jeszcze nie wiem czy OC tam jest - nie doczytałem.
Ubezpieczenie to już własna decyzja. Zawsze może się coś stać. jakieś zwarcie albo wicher i dachu nie ma. Ja płacę tak na wszelki wypadek.
Do tej pory miałem ubezpieczenie na 100 tyś i składkę 100 PLN i myślę, że taką kwotę warto wydać aby spać spokojniej - choć nie wiem jak to jest jak już przyjdzie co do czego i nie chcę się dowiedzieć.

Na OC pana koparkowego bym nie liczył. Pewnie ma takie że po drogach może sie poruszać a na szkody powstałe podczas pracy musiałby mieć osobne ubezpieczenie. Pewnie nie ma i wówczas sąsiad zgłosi się do Ciebie

----------


## DrKubus

> Właśnie dostałem ofertę ubezpieczenia na przyszły rok.
> Przy wypasionym ubezpieczeniu składka 350 - ubezpieczone wszystko co na budowie na kwotę 300 000 PLN ale jeszcze nie wiem czy OC tam jest - nie doczytałem.
> Ubezpieczenie to już własna decyzja. Zawsze może się coś stać. jakieś zwarcie albo wicher i dachu nie ma. Ja płacę tak na wszelki wypadek.
> Do tej pory miałem ubezpieczenie na 100 tyś i składkę 100 PLN i myślę, że taką kwotę warto wydać aby spać spokojniej - choć nie wiem jak to jest jak już przyjdzie co do czego i nie chcę się dowiedzieć.
> 
> Na OC pana koparkowego bym nie liczył. Pewnie ma takie że po drogach może sie poruszać a na szkody powstałe podczas pracy musiałby mieć osobne ubezpieczenie. Pewnie nie ma i wówczas sąsiad zgłosi się do Ciebie


Moglbys mi podeslac warunki tej umowy, bo tez dostalem, ale 300 tys, to ubezpieczenie calej nieruchomosci, ale to co mogloby z niej zginac to tylko 50 tys. a skladke mam podobna.

----------


## aiki

U mnie pewnie też. Nie zagłębiałem się dokładnie w warunki. Na razie jeszcze nic nie podpisałem.
Podaj maila bo w PW nie mogę dodać pliku.

----------


## aiki

Chińszczyzna.

http://allegro.pl/odplyw-liniowy-odw...663632887.html

Ale dobra czy zła?

Kabina bez brodzika 90cm jaką najlepiej długość odpływu dobrać?

----------


## sebcioc55

Dobry chińczyk nie jest zły. Ja dałem chyba po 10cm wolnego po bokach. Ale nie wiem jeszcze czy to dobrze :wink:  Co do syfonu to myślę że taki płytki jest kiepski i u siebie kupiłem odpływ z głębszym syfonem. Jak masz kanalize to spoko, ale podobno przy oczyszczalniach ze zbiornika potrafi pójść "bąk" i przez taki płytki syfon wyleźć  :yes:  tak mi opowiadał jeden z oferentów odnośnie wykonania instalacji wod-kan - ile w tym prawdy? Nie wiem.

----------


## aiki

U mnie jest kanaliza.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Kurcze, drogie te odpływy. Chyba zacznę takie sprzedawać, tylko muszę syfon dobrać.

----------


## aiki

Te są jeszcze tanie. U mnie wmiescie zaczynają się od 400 w promocjach.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie wiem ile to waży, ale z szybkiego przeliczenia z grubości i wymiarów wychodzi niecałe 3kg. W robocie robię wyceny z nierdzewki za 21-25zł netto/kg, i to już jest z zarobkiem. 
Ładny biznes, a syfon też chyba z blachy zrobię. Mógłbym nawet wzorki na życzenie wycinać.  :yes:

----------


## sebcioc55

Kurde. Ale zrobilbys taki ladny ze spadkiem i szczelny? Ja dalem 400zl .... :/

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Muszę jakiś ogarnąć w sklepie na żywca, ale wydaje się to łatwe do zrobienia. Ceownik w korytku, plus podstawa i nóżki regulowane. Już nawet żonie przedstawiłem pomysł i wydaje się sensowny.

----------


## aiki

Ceownik to za mało bo woda będzie stała. To musi być spawane ze spadkiem

----------


## aiki

Święta nie obyły sie bez roboty.
Cały dzień w domu nikogo nie było i gdy wróciliśmy po pół godzinie pęka zawór od bojlera i woda się leje.
Po około minucie może półtora zakręcam zawór główny ale dwa pomieszczenia w piwnicy już zalane.
Później to już naprawa. Wpierw skołowanie zaworu - z budowy wykręciłem jeden ale ze śrubunkiem więc dłuższy i kolejne kilkadziesiąt minut to szukanie i dopasowywanie kształtek aby było to wszystko odpowiedniej długości. I wiem, że pasta i pakuły nałożone na szybkiego są szczelne.
Po koło 2 godzinach i znalezieniu ostatniej kształki (zakamarków w starym domu z takimi rzeczami jest mnóstwo) woda wróciła do kranów.
Tak więc w niedziele jadę p zawór który zakosiłem z budowy.

Wesołych Świąt!

----------


## grend

Odpowietrzenie kanalizy zrobiłes takim samym przekrojem jak rura - 110, czy mozna mniejszym. Jak to powinno byc

----------


## sebcioc55

> Odpowietrzenie kanalizy zrobiłes takim samym przekrojem jak rura - 110, czy mozna mniejszym. Jak to powinno byc


podłączam się do pytania - ale wydaje mi się że nawe fi50 styknie.

----------


## aiki

Powinno być takim samym jak pion ale ja zaryzykowałem i zrobiłem na fi 50. W końcu to powietrze tam będzie się przemieszczało a nie ścieki.
Jak będą problemy to będę miał dojście aby wymienić na 110.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

U mnie w domu jest fi 50 od 30 lat i nie było nigdy problemów.

----------


## aiki

Przygotowania do rozłożenia papy na chudziaku.
Kuchnia zagruntowana i niedługo będzie tam papa. Potem zabieram się za następne pomieszczenia i 
tym sposobem powoli opróżnię domek z wszystkich gratów.

----------


## aiki

Zakupiłem też dwa stelaże do WC Grohe. Drogie ale może będę miał spokój na kilka lat po przeprowadzce.
Jeden standardowa wysokość drugi niższy i ten nie wiem dlaczego był droższy i to dużo.

łazienka dół:
http://www.lazienkaplus.pl/pl/zestaw...3005,86,i.html

Łazienka poddasze:
http://www.lazienkaplus.pl/pl/stelaz...6676,86,i.html

----------


## sebcioc55

też mam ten sam stelaż - sprawia wrażenie solidnego. Czemu dajesz papę? Pod chudziakiem masz sam piach?

----------


## [email protected]

> Odpowietrzenie kanalizy zrobiłes takim samym przekrojem jak rura - 110, czy mozna mniejszym. Jak to powinno byc


to zalezy, ja mam dwa piony odpowietrzajace - jeden jest podłaczony tylko do kibelków i tu idzie 110 a drugi tuz obok odpowietrza kanały wanny, umywalek i prysznica i tu mam 50 i gra

----------


## aiki

Fundamenty zasypane piachem a w spodzie glina. Papę daję bo wiem jak wygląda folia gdy sie po niej chodzi.
Folia owszem jak rozłożysz i szybko przykryjesz styro ale u mnie to tak nie idzie zawsze dłużej niż u innych.
Za papę zapłaciłem coś ok 500 zł więc da sie przeżyć a i chudziak mam nakrapiany i nie wszystko chce się dać usunąć (nakapane przy zalewaniu stropu) a te nakapane chyba skutecznie by dziurawiły folię nawet po rozłożeniu styropianu.
Nie będe robił wanny z papy tylko połączę z izolacją poziomą ścian a folię dopiero wywinę na ściany.

----------


## grend

można zrobic 2 cm styro na chudziak i wtedy folia i problemu póxniej nie ma ze się dziurawi.

----------


## aiki

styro 2 cm by drożej wyszło pewnie no i każdy cm sie liczy. a jeśli by te 2 cm od spodu jednak zawilgły to zostało by mi 10 cm izolacji.
Nie mam takiego komfortu jak Przemek co to pół metra ma pod posadzką  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Tylko 35cm, ale niechcący, bo miało być 30cm. A napisz Aiki z ciekawości jaką masz teraz temperaturę na zewnątrz i na budowie i jak długo ci się trzyma po zagrzaniu.

----------


## aiki

na zew w nocy było -17 w środku rano było -1. paliłem wczoraj tak do 3*C
Ogólnie to mam przewiewy( drzwi i brama garażowa z dziurami) i ten wiatr potęguje wychładzanie - wentylacja grawitacyjna.
No i nie mam izolacji na dachu żadnej i tam najwięcej ucieka - widać po śniegu na dachu.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Chciałem porównać z kimś innym i sprawdzić ile mi ten styropian daje, ale jak nie masz całej izolacji i są przewiewy, to się nie da. U mnie jakieś +7, a zewnętrzna podobna, ale coś tam dogrzewałem klimą jak robiłem.

----------


## dez

Tak się tylko wtrącę z tymi stelażami, u siebie mam od 6 lat  (ale bez tego bajeru do aplikowania tabletek) i wszystko działa bezproblemowo. Tak więc doby wybór  :wink:

----------


## [email protected]

Przemek gdzie Ty masz na zewnatrz +7?

----------


## aiki

On w domu u siebie ma +7

----------


## [email protected]

ale napisał że zewnetrzna podobna, a tak w ogóle to gdzie jakieś bieżace zdjęcia Aiki co?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Zewnętrzna podobna była do aiki'owskiej (??), czyli około -17. W środku było +7. Dzisiaj byłem rano jest +4,5, a na zewnątrz -3. Od soboty nie grzane. W niedzielę było -15, w poniedziałek w nocy -19, we wtorek już -8 i dziś całkiem ciepło, tylko słońca nie ma. Włączyłem klimę na wszelki wypadek i zobaczymy co będzie na wieczór.

----------


## aiki

E no nic sie nie zmienia to i zdj mało.

----------


## grend

... przy grzaniu z butli zauważyles większa ilość wilgoci w domu ???  Chyba będę musiał zainwestowac w takie ogrzewanie ale trochę boje się o wilgoć, bo wtedy nie ma to sensu

----------


## aiki

A niby skąd ta wilgoć?
Ciepłe powietrze ogólnie ma większe możliwości jeśli chodzi o wilgoć.
Czymkolwiek nagrzejesz to później jak się będzie ochładzać to wilgoć gdzieś tam wyjdzie.
Choć u mnie przy grzaniu z butli tylko w garażu żadna wilgoć się nie pojawiła nawet na oknach 
*(wentylacja grawitacyjna bardzo sprawna)* więc to chyba jakiś mit.

Po namyśle to u mnie takie przewiewy jeszcze, że .....

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Przy spalaniu (utlenianiu) węglowodorów, w tym propanu:
_
C3H8+5O2->3CO2+4H2O  spalanie całkowite
2C3H8+7O2->6CO+8H2O  półspalanie
C3H8+2O2->3C+4H2O   spalanie niecałkowite_

W zależności od ilości dostępnego tlenu, produktami spalania są dwutlenek węgla, tlenek węgla (czad), węgiel (sadza) i duże ilości pary wodnej. Stąd wniosek, że
- spalanie gazu w domu powoduje produkcję wilgoci, 
- niedostateczny dopływ tlenu, a więc słaba wentylacja, to ryzyko zatrucia czadem, 
- przymykanie dopływu tlenu do kominka powoduje gromadzenie się sadzy w kominie.

----------


## aiki

A zawsze jak grzeje to jakiś taki wysuszony jestem.

----------


## grend

no tak - u ciebie dochodzi działająca wentylacja...

----------


## sebcioc55

Jest wiecej wilgoci od gazu niestety. Przemek zrob test w swoim szczelnym domu  :smile:  wez jakis miernik wilgoci butle gazowa z ta taka nasadka grzejaca(promiennikiem? ) zrob zdjecia i pokaz tu. Bo chyba Ty jedyny tutaj z samorobow masz juz szczelny dom. Ja obstawiam ze wilgotnosc wzrosnie i to znaczaco. Ale oczywiscie jak sie zacznie wentylowac to to traci znaczenie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Spróbuję. Mam piecyk ceramiczny (chyba sprawny, bo od lat stoi w piwnicy) i butlę jeszcze pełną po grzaniu papy. Problem w tym, że u mnie wilgoć to prawdopodobnie 100%, bo się po parapetach woda leje i kapie z aluminiowego szyldu w drzwiach.

Aż sobie Arduino z DHT11 poskładam, to sprawdzę następnym razem.

----------


## aiki

jak szyld masz chłodniejszy i parapety to nawet przy 40% będzie sie lało.
Jak to Adam_mk zauważył masz pokazane mostki termiczne bez termowizji  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Racja. Parapety nie, bo to woda z szyb spływa, ale szyld i klapa strychowe tak. Jeszcze koło tego nie obrobionego okna widać mokry tynk, więc metoda działa. Trzeba tylko mieć chłód w domu.

----------


## aiki

Dzisiaj sprzątanie salonu - kurzu sporo narobiłem przy tym ale bedzie można gruntować.
W kuchni na koniec przygrzałem papę. Kiedyś przygrzewałem na dachu latem i szło bez problemu troche grzania i sie kleiło.
Niestety jak sie w domu ma 3 stopnie to wpierw musiałem podgrzać papę aby cokolwiek z nią szło zrobić a potem dopiero grzać.
Ale i tak przy tej temp to na dach by się nie nadawało.

----------


## aiki

GWC.
Plan to w przyszłości zrobić GWC do wentylacji grawitacyjnej.
Przed ułożeniem styropianu więc chciałbym wprowadzić to GWC do domu a więc poprzez kotłownię poprowadzić kilka rur od wentylacji 63/75 ze skrzynki rozprężnej do dziury w salonie pod schodami.
Skrzynkę rozprężną dać w schodach do kotłowni (boczne wejście) > rury 63/75 ułożyć na papie na chudziaku i przykryć folią > na końcu w kotłowni dać kolejną skrzynkę rozprężną i z niej zrobić wprowadzenie do salonu.
Na razie chcę zrobić tylko to co w środku a zewnętrzną część zostawić na potem bo to trochę kasy szarpnie.

Celem jest podwyższenie choć o drobinę temp. powietrza napływającego do domu zimą i schodzenie go latem.
Zimą wszystko pójdzie na grawitacji latem pewnie będzie potrzebny jakiś wentylator aby zachodziła wymiana powietrza (latem wentylacja grawitacyjna stoi).

Temat obrabiam od wczoraj więc jeśli o czymś nie wiem bądź macie jakieś uwagi to śmiało.

Jeśli macie inne propozycje materiałowe to zapodajcie. Jesteście po swoich WM więc i wiedzę macie sporo większą. GWC ma być rurowiec.

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja mam dwa przepusty fi110 do rurowca ale ze wzgledu na wysoką okresową wodę gruntową (chociaż w tym roku takowej nie bylo) bedę robił GWC glikolowe podpięte do dolnego źródła od PC. 
Rozumiem że chcesz zrobić kilka rur (chyba 3) do jednej skrzynki i z niej już potem w ziemie? A dalej jaka rura? Wiesz że trzeba to zrobić ze spadkiem od domu i na końcu rurę pionową z pół metra głębiej żeby ewentualna woda tam spływała? Najlepiej jeszcze wysypac tą pionową rure i dookoła niej żwirem 16-32.

----------


## aiki

Tak wiem ale na razie robię tylko środek.
Ma to wyglądać tak iż w ziemi idzie rura do GWC 225 mm antybakteryjna (droga jak ....) pod schodami do kotlowni wchodzi do puszki rozprążnej gdzie rozdziela się na ok 10 rur 75 mm które przez kotłownię idą w styro pod posadzką (kilka zostaje w kotłowni i coś tam na garaż a reszta wchodzi do salonu przez kolejną puszkę rozprężną albo po prostu jakimś kolankiem w dziurę w ścianie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Zrób zwykłą rurą pomarańczową fi200, w odcinkach po 3 metry. Woda gruntowa nie wleje się do środka, bo połączenia są na uszczelkach. Antybakteryjność to ściema, bo jeśli tam coś będzie, to grzyby od wilgoci, a nie bakterie. Klimatyzację w aucie się odgrzybia przecież, a nie odbakteria.

----------


## aiki

A swoją WM to nie robiłeś z antybakteryjnych?

----------


## sebcioc55

R&K w swoim nowym dzienniku też pisał o ściemie tych antybakteryjnych rur do GWC.

----------


## aiki

Mniejsza z tym czy w ziemi lepiej antybakteryjne czy nie.
Skupmy się na wewnątrz.
Czy jeden dolot w salonie czy rozprowadzić też na górę do pokoi?
Rozprowadzenie na poddasze wiąże się z kuciem w stropie ale przy średnicach 75 to nie problem tylko podłogówka już ułożona.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja robiłem WM na zwykłych rurach.

Co do dolotów, to będzie to zimne powietrze, które będzie zalegać przy podłodze. Jeśli nie zrobisz na górę doprowadzenia, to tam samo z siebie nie pójdzie. No i pasuje wtedy kratka w każdym ważnym pomieszczeniu, żeby był ruch powietrza.

----------


## aiki

ogrzewanie podłogowe to podniesie

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No nie wiem. Nie zawsze będzie działać podłogówka - choćby w nocy, jeśli obniżysz temperaturę, albo na wiosnę i jesień.

----------


## aiki

Umieszczenie wyżej nawiewników to nie problem. Po prostu będę musiał to przemyśleć jak.

Czy jeszcze jakieś uwagi?

Z dotychczasowych to rozprowadzenie do pokoi na górze i umieszczenie wyżej niz nad podłogą nawiewników.
Z rurami to jeszcze pomyślę.

----------


## aiki

Do podłogówki przygotowań ciąg dalszy.
Powoli układa się papa na parterze i zamocowałem stelaże WC.

na dole na ciasno bo jeszcze prysznic musi sie zmieścić


U góry. Niski i drogi jak .. Ale inny by się pewnie nie zmieścił.



Se będę rano przez okno spoglądał.

Grohe mogę polecić. Zestaw kompletny po najmniejszą śrubkę.
Otwierasz karton i montujesz do samego końca.
Kanalizacje dobrze mieć wyprowadzone na samym środku i jak najniżej.
Wodę najlepiej na środku - Ja chciałem mieć dostęp do zaworu i dlatego woda jest podprowadzona z boku - tam będzie zawór kątowy i wężykiem do zbiornika.

----------


## sebcioc55

a czemu chcesz je montować przed posadzką i zalewać betonem?

----------


## aiki

Bo tak się robi.
Maja nóżki wysuwane właśnie do tego celu by zalać je betonem.
Santosz chyba też montował później i zalewał betonem środek na wysokość 10 cm po zabudowaniu płytami aby wszystko nabrało sztywności.

----------


## sebcioc55

hmm ja myślałem że to się montuje kołkami do posadzki. Jak sprawdzałem to nie starczyło by mi wysokości żeby zamocować nogi do betonu pod styropianem. A stawianie na styropianie i zalewanie betonem to jakoś wole już kołkami. Zobaczymy, musze zamontować bo może też bede musiał lać beton.

----------


## aiki

Ja bym się trochę bał wiercić przy podłogówce.
Ja na dole mam 12 styro u góry 3 cm a nogi ogólnie do 20 cm posadzki i ocieplenia sięgają tak więc prawie na styk się zmieściłem.

----------


## sebcioc55

Panie, ja to specjalnie zrobilem odstep rurkami zeby w nie nie trafic  :wink: . U mnie jest w sumie 26cm wiec nie dalo rady. U Przemka jeszcze wiecej wiec tez chyba zamontowal do posadzki. Jak mi plyty zbrzydną to sobie zamontuje stelaze i zobacze.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

U mnie nie starczyło wysuwu, więc musiałem podstawić kawałek pustaka na chudziaka żeby zrobić poziom. W sumie nie wiem czy lepiej zalewać, czy nie. Mi majster radził zrobić tak, to tak to zrobiliśmy i tak mam, ale faktycznie trudniej się później styropian układa.

----------


## aiki

Co wiecie o Michno System?
Chodzi o wykończenie sufitów na parterze.Wydaje się iż zajmie mniej miejsca niż stelaż a profile kapeluszowe chyba nie wchodzą w grę- nierówności po szalunku z desek.

----------


## -robert-

> hmm ja myślałem że to się montuje kołkami do posadzki. Jak sprawdzałem to nie starczyło by mi wysokości żeby zamocować nogi do betonu pod styropianem. A stawianie na styropianie i zalewanie betonem to jakoś wole już kołkami. Zobaczymy, musze zamontować bo może też bede musiał lać beton.


Witajcie!

aiki, sebcio, Przemek, grend, santosz, i inni samorobni  :Smile: 

Z wielką przyjemnością czytam Wasze dzienniki i czerpię z nich rozwiązania i wiedzę. Życzę Wam wszystkim dalszych sukcesów budowlanych, zapału do pracy i szybkiego osiągnięcia wyznaczonych celów! Będę Wam dopingował.

Teraz coś w temacie....
Ja przy ostatnim remoncie łazienki, który się odbył 4 lata temu, stelaż przykręciłem na wkręty do posadzki - bez zalewania w betonie i wszystko do dziś trzyma się wzorowo, a często obciążają go ludzie o naprawdę słusznej wadze...
Również się buduję (aktualnie stan SSZ w okolicach Kalisza) i staram się część prac wykonać samodzielnie. W swoim domu planuję wykuć pod stelaże wnęki (głębokość ok.12cm) w ścianach nośnych 24cm, aby nie robić obudowy z płyt k-g, taka prosta forma mi bardziej odpowiada i stelaże przykręcę do muru. Mam nadzieję, że to rozwiązanie się sprawdzi.... w aktualnej łazience działa  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam
robert

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Rety. Dzięki.

U znajomego ściana tak popękała, bo sobie za bardzo wykuł pod kanalizę. Beton komórkowy of kors. Trzeba z tym uważać.

----------


## aiki

Ferie mamy więc coś się robi.

Zasłoniłem rury w garażu bo już patrzeć na to nie szło.
Jeszcze siatka i klej i będzie miło.



Odkurzacz centralny też doczekał się kontynuacji.
Tutaj gniazdo w salonie na wprost do wiatrołapu i na lewo szufelka w kuchni.
Czekam jeszcze na puszkę do szufelki montowanej w ścianie do wiatrołapu i OC będzie ukończony.
Zrezygnowałem z gniazda w garażu na rzecz zakupu odkurzacza z gniazdem w sobie.



porobiłem też dylatacje na górze.
Przez niewiedze kupiłem nie to co trzeba i musiałem kombinować.
Kupiłem dylatację brzegową z nacięciami zamiast ze stopkami i stopki dorobiłem z pozostałości po elewacji (narożnik z siatką)
Skleiłem to do kupy przy pomocy kleju na gorąco i mocowałem wszystko za pomocą spinek do rur.
Ogólnie taniej niż kupić orginał ze stopkami i to dużo jak patrzyłem na ceny. Pianka kan-therm 8 mm




Jak dla mnie nie warto przepłacać 200 PLN za rolkę.

----------


## sebcioc55

Elegancko. Zalewać będzie firma?

----------


## aiki

Tak. Ale jeszcze na parterze sporo do zrobienia.

----------


## sebcioc55

A ustalałeś z nimi te dylatacje w progach i po długości (chodzi mi o tą pianke pionowo)? To przeszkadza w pracy i prawdopodobnie i tak zostanie przesunięte/zniszczone. Oni sami robią dylatacje po prostu w tych miejscach nacinając beton.

----------


## aiki

A mnie takie nacinanie nie zadowala. Dotną tylko do wysokości rurek a reszta trzyma i uniemożliwia swobodne rozszerzanie sie płyty.
Poza tym to im utrudnia a nie uniemozliwia pracę.
Tomasz u sibie też tak miał i jakoś dali rade to i u mnie dadzą.
Nie ustalałem jeszcze niczego bo nawet jeszcze firma nie wybrana.

----------


## sebcioc55

Wiadomo ze tak jest lepiej. Ale niektórzy nie chcą tego bo mówią że im przeszkadza i że bedzie drożej z tym. Przynajmniej jedna ekipa u mnie tak mówiła, ale wziąłem inną i tej dylatacji pankowej i tak nie dałem w drzwi. Moim zdaniem wazne jest tylko żeby gołe rurki nie były w miejscu dylatacji bez peszla.
U mnie nacinali po całości tylko w miejscu gdzie szły rury to oczywiście nie było takiej możliwości.

----------


## aiki

Ferie mi sie już kończą a na budowie prawie znać nie ma.

Musiałem sobie przypomnieć jak to jest z siatką i klejem.



Na chwile obecną ściana cała obłożona siatką i góra zaciągnięta na gotowo.
Zrobiłem prowizoryczne drzwi z kartonu miedzy garażem a resztą domu od góry - dół cały czas otwarty.
Nagrzewnica gazowa na minimum i można na bluzie robic ale przy posadzce nie więcej jak 9*C a juz na wys. ok 1,5 (czyli wysokość oddzielona kartonem) 20*C.
Fajnie się robiło.

No i przyszły części do odkurzacza więc i to właściwie skończone (tylko kabel sterujący pociągnąć)
Oto i puszka do montażu szufelki w ścianie:



Widać też już tutaj przyszłościowy poziom zero. Przenosiłem laserem z okna tarasowego do drzwi wejściowych (są po lewej stronie szufelki)
Montaż instalacji OC to chyba jedna z lepszych robót tylko klej szybko łapie stąd opisy na łączeniach abym czegoś nie pochrzanił.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Też bym sobie pobudował, ale mam teraz inne zajęcia full-time. Już mnie żona zaczyna ścigać, ale się nie rozdwoję. Jak miałem dość tej budowy, to teraz za nią zaczynam tęsknić, tylko... nie opłaca mi się.
Na szczęście idzie wiosna i się biznes wstrzyma do jesieni, to sobie spróbuję skończyć dom i jakiś prowizoryczny warsztat postawić.

----------


## aiki

He he już widzę prowizorkę u samoroba.
Pewnie na płycie własnej konstrukcji postawisz.

----------


## sebcioc55

> He he już widzę prowizorkę u samoroba.
> Pewnie na płycie własnej konstrukcji postawisz.


Haha  :big grin:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Pewnie zrobię fundament od razu pod warsztat i garaż na dwa stanowiska, ściany warsztatu wybuduję na gotowo, tylko wieńca nie zrobię, a przykryję jakimiś deskami i na to kilka warstw folii, albo tania trapezówka. Później jak dobuduję ściany garażu, to dorobię wieniec, potnę deski na łaty i zrobię dach docelowy, a blachę musiałbym chyba zezłomować, bo co z niej zrobić jak dziurawa? Nawet myślałem kupić już blachodachówkę, którą później bym wykorzystał, ale na pewno wypłowieje i się potem będzie odcinać na dachu.
No trudno - to najwyżej 30m2 blachy, więc i koszty nie jakieś kosmiczne. Zobaczę co wyjdzie najtaniej. A najsampierw to sobie odom dokończę.

----------


## aiki

Dziury w blachach się lutuje.

----------


## aiki

Przyjechał styropian na podłogę więc trochę porobiłem.

Zaczałem od rozłożenia foli dookoła z wywinięciem na ściany.
W pojedynkę łatwiej na tym zapanować.
I dopiero później dawałem folię na środek z zakładem ok 30 cm.


I się zaczęły kolejne puzle. Zdj z początku. Jak na razie mam ułożone kuchnię dwie warstwy.
Styro Austrotherm  0,031    12 cm (2x6)

----------


## cob_ra

Styro dajesz zwykły czy 80kPa? Nie obawiasz się, że będzie za miekki?

----------


## aiki

80 kpa.
Organoleptycznie sprawdzone, że biała 100 nie ma startu do grafitu 80. Co prawda 100 i 80 z różnych firm ale parametry jednak muszą trzymać,
Na poddasze dawałem 100 białą z Genderki a na elewację 60 z TO i ta 60 była twardsza. A po 80 można właściwie bezkarnie chodzić. Ślady nie zostają.
Poza tym 12 cm to nie aż tak wiele.

----------


## mother_nature

Kurcze, czyli nawet styro lepiej pomacać przed zakupem? A z czyją białą 100-ką porównywałeś?

----------


## cob_ra

Dzięki, ja bije się myslami czy dać 3x5cm Austrotherm grafit 80 czy białą 100.

----------


## aiki

> Kurcze, czyli nawet styro lepiej pomacać przed zakupem? A z czyją białą 100-ką porównywałeś?


Genderka

----------


## jach78c

Witam.

Właśnie doczytałem do końca i podziwiam za wytrwałość. Miałem nadzieję że znajdę coś więcej o płytach gk, niestety jeszcze tam nie dotarłeś. Też będę kleił płyty na ściany na grzebień i sufit podwieszany do wiązarów (parterówka).
Ja zrobiłem posadzki jakieś 4 tygodnie temu, po pięciu dniach gruntowałem, po 2 tygodniach zwiozłem płyty i profile, no i chyba pospieszyłem się troszkę.
Temperatury niskie, jak gruntuje ściany to nie schnie, wilgotność 90% i więcej. Podłogówkę trzeba by jakoś uruchomić, ale co tam podpiąć aby grzało tymczasowo? Docelowo marzy mi się PCPW Panas.

Pozdro dla sebcioc55 i Przemek Kardyś czytam wasze dzienniki regularnie i kibicuje.
Też buduje sam, jak do tej pory była ekipa od wiązarów, okien i posadzkarze. Każdą z prac które wykonali można by zrobić lepiej, a posadzkarze to w ogóle się nie popisali.
Pozdrawiam
Jarek

----------


## aiki

A dziękować.
Podepnij bojler na prąd i pompkę obiegową i grzejesz podłogówkę.

----------


## aiki

Przerwa na budowie.
powód - *Półpasiec.

*Dopadło mnie czarostwo i boli jak...
Lekarz kazał siedzieć w domu przez tydzień a boleć ma kilka tygodni więc ogólnie kicha.
Nie można zaziębić bo jeszcze większa kicha będzie.
Także piszcie u sibie co robicie bo mi się tu nudzi jak....
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mother_nature

Uuuu współczuję  :sad: 

Ja za to wczoraj mega rozrywkę miałam - zalewanie ław w osypujących się wykopach. Wszystkie mięśnie dziś czuję.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie wiem co to za cholerstwo ale nie chcę wiedzieć. Wykuruj sie i poczekaj aż się cieplej zrobi bo budowa raczej daleko nie ucieknie.

----------


## sebcioc55

Słyszałem że na półpasiec dobra jest duża ilość %%  :big grin:  masz przynajmniej czas żeby wszystko sobie przemyśleć, bo ja to czasem jak pójde na budowe to się włóczę po domu w tą i w tamtą pół godziny i rozkminiam co i jak :wink:

----------


## jach78c

Też tak mam, niby wszystko przemyślane, a jak zajedziesz na budowę to nie wiesz za co się złapać. Tylko nerw że czas tracisz a robota stoi.

----------


## aiki

A nie ma co myśleć na przód bo i tak potem rzeczywistość płata figle.
No to jadę po taśmę alu. Świetnie się nią klei folię od podłogówki.

----------


## sebcioc55

Z tego co pamietam to pisales ze obecny grunt chcesz malowac farba elewacyjna. Ja tez sie zaczalem nad tym zastanawiac bo to jednak wychodzi 5x taniej niz tynk i zaplacenie komus zeby to zrobil.
Czym chcesz malowac i jakie sa za i przeciw w porownaniu do tynku, rozeznales temat? Bo jak jak widze pomalowne domy farba to nie wygladaja. Albo ktos zrobil na odpie****

----------


## aiki

Farba Caparol'a z górnej półki. Na komin brałem to 2,5 litra 100 kosztowało.
Domy malowane nie wyglądają bo po pierwsze jakieś tanie śnieżki albo coś niby elewacyjne a po drugie raz malowane zamiast 2.
Jedyny minus to klej musi być równiutko albo jak słońce będzie obchodzić to będzie widać.
Wydaje mi się, że tynk coś tam by jeszcze zakrył.
Szwagier ma malowane caparolem ale średnia pólka 1 raz i jest ok (malował brat i jest akceptowalne).
Jak przejrzysz zdj u mnie to w tle widać zielony dom zaraz po sąsiedzku.
 Z daleka nie widać czy tynk czy farba.
W tym roku drugi szwagier będzie robił tynk więc może będę wiedział coś więcej.

----------


## aiki

Jeszcze jedno co dla mnie przemawia za farbą.
Jak patrzę na tynki i ich struktury to po paru latach wygląda brudny jak ...
W ta strukturę każdy syf się dostaje i osadza a farba w najgorszym wypadku jedynie trochę wyblaknie.
Przejedź sie po jakimś osiedlu sprzed kilku lat to zobaczysz jak wygląda tynk po kilku latach - jest po prostu brudny.

----------


## grend

...a w momencie kiedy farba nie zadowoli użytkownika  :smile:  to mozna na to dać bezpośrednio tynk czy jest później problem aby wrócić do punktu wyjścia ?

----------


## aiki

To juz pytanie do fighter1983

----------


## hektor80

Chwila, wy zastanawiacie sie nad tym zeby nie dawac tynku tylko malowac od razu na klej/siatka/grunt?  A co z wytrzymaloscia mechaniczną? Przeciez bez tynku cala ta elewacja bedzie miekka/slaba...

----------


## aiki

Nie jest tak źle. Nie my pierwsi tak zrobimy.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie robcie sobie dziadostwa, tylko otynkujcie mineralnym cienkowarstwowym z worka. Nie pamietam ceny, ale to mniej niz 1000 zl na caly dom i nie trzeba nawet malowac jak ma byc biały, albo mozna rozbabrac z barwnikiem.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Nie robcie sobie dziadostwa, tylko otynkujcie mineralnym cienkowarstwowym z worka. Nie pamietam ceny, ale to mniej niz 1000 zl na caly dom i nie trzeba nawet malowac jak ma byc biały, albo mozna rozbabrac z barwnikiem.


Dam radę sam to zrobić w pojedynkę? Taki mineralny to dobry? Ja wcześniej rozważałem silikonowy.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A ja wiem czy dobry? Zwykły. Nie gnije ponoć. Robiłem tym komin i jedną stronę zdupczylem - nie można poprawiać po przeschnieciu, bo z daleka będzie się odcinać. Można też pomalować i wszystko się wyrówna.

----------


## aiki

> Nie robcie sobie dziadostwa, tylko otynkujcie mineralnym cienkowarstwowym z worka. Nie pamietam ceny, ale to mniej niz 1000 zl na caly dom i nie trzeba nawet malowac jak ma byc biały, albo mozna rozbabrac z barwnikiem.


Sprecyzuj "dziadostwo" bo dla mnie tynk wygląda dobrze po położeniu i jeszcze kilka lat. A jakie ma jeszcze zalety.

I szczerze wątpię aby dali się zrobić samemu cala elewacje bez odciec i przejść.
Widziałem juz kilka samorobnych struktur na budynkach i tragedia.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Widziałem juz kilka samorobnych struktur na budynkach i tragedia.


No własnie, u mnie koszt tynkowania natryskowego to 1800 zł za całość. A taką elewację to moge pomalować sam po pracy pijąc piwko  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Malować można jak jest idealnie równo, a tynkiem można sporo zgubić. Ja zamierzam robić na trzy poziome pasy - nad, pomiędzy i pod oknami, a przy tym srodkowy pas w innym kolorze. To powinno zgubic wszelkie dziadostwo warstwy kleju, a odcięcia nie będą widoczne.
Ja widziałem efekt malowania przez znawcę - odpowiednim wałkiem i farbą i dwukrotnie i to dla mnie wciąż nie to.

----------


## sebcioc55

> ...a w momencie kiedy farba nie zadowoli użytkownika  to mozna na to dać bezpośrednio tynk czy jest później problem aby wrócić do punktu wyjścia ?


Też mnie to interesuje. Może wystarczy gruntem przejechać i można tynkować?

----------


## aiki

Część mieszkalna już cała w podłogówce.
Rozstaw co 10 cm tylko w kuchni co 20 (płytki)
Doprowadzenia do kuchni i łazienki robiłem w warstwie ocieplenia.
Więcej chyba nic pisać nie potrzeba.

----------


## DrKubus

Ja wiem, że zdjęcie tysiąc słów, ale opowiadaj, jakie podzespoły, skąd, ile czasu układałeś, co pod folią, czym mocowałeś?

----------


## aiki

od dołu,
Na chudziaku podkład pod papę - izobit br - OBI
papa termozgrzewalna na włóknie 3,2 mm - lokalny sklep
Folia czarna 0,3mm - folnet
Styro 2 x 6 cm grafit 0,031 Austrotherm - lokalny dystrybutor
Folia do podłogówki 100 mikronów - allegro
Rura blue PE-RT kan-therm 16mm - kanshop
Klipsy do podłogówki *długie - a*llegro
Taśma brzegowa 100 mm x 5 mm - lokalnie
Taśma do klejenia folii - aluminiowa (droga ale bardzo dobra do tego) - lokalnie

Rozdzielacz 1" bez żadnych pomp. Wszystko ma sie bujać na pompie w kotle.

Kolan palców i pleców nie wpisuję  :smile: 

Czas to ok 2 godziny na pętle (łącznie z prostowaniem kolan i pleców przez leżenie plackiem na folii.
Wiem, że da się szybciej ale mnie się nie spieszy bo i tak kasy nie ma na kolejne etapy więc muszę sobie rozciągnąć maksymalnie to co mam.

----------


## aiki

Pisałem, że dobiegi do kuchni i łazienki robiłem w warstwie ocieplenia.
Rowki pod rurki wycinałem lutownica transformatorową o mocy 75 W chyba (ma dwustopniowy przełącznik gdzie na pierwszym stopniu grzeje dużo mocniej)
Grot zrobiony z kawałka drutu 1,5 mm2 - zawinąłem na kawałku rurki i tak powstał idealny grot pd rowki.

----------


## hektor80

Dlaczego co 10cm? Planowana pompa? Miales tackera? Dlugie spinki tzn jakie, 5 czy 6 cm?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Co 20cm jest spoko, ale w łazience trzeba gęściej. Ja tak mam w starym domu i to jest dobre.

Kiedy będziesz bawił się w inwestora? Bo chyba ekipa te wylewki zrobi?

----------


## aiki

Co 10 bo Asolt tak wyliczył (WG). Planowany gazowy kondensacyjny.
Tackera nie miałem dlatego wspomniałem o prostowaniu palców, pleców i kolan.
Długie to chyba 6 cm. jak Wpiszesz na allegro to wyskoczą krótkie i długie.
Krótkie miałem na piętrze bo tam tylko 3 cm styro i szły trochę lżej ale trzymają lepiej długie.

----------


## aiki

> Co 20cm jest spoko, ale w łazience trzeba gęściej. Ja tak mam w starym domu i to jest dobre.
> 
> Kiedy będziesz bawił się w inwestora? Bo chyba ekipa te wylewki zrobi?


Przy wentylacji mechanicznej może i 20 cm jest spoko ale przy WG chyba nie. Nie wiem nie chce wchodzić w kompetencje Asolt'a.

Jak pisałem kasy brak i kilka wydatków nie związanych z budową się szykuje więc tak szybko nie pójdzie.
poza tym jeszcze garaż wiatrołap i kotłownia. No i jeszcze będzie czas na rozdzielacz od Ciebie więc posadzki na pewno bedą po tym jak dostaniesz i zrealizujesz zlecenie  :smile: .

Na razie mam co robić (wyprowadzić kabel od prądu, wodę i ułożyć pape i folie i styro) więc spoko.

----------


## hektor80

> Co 10 bo Asolt tak wyliczył (WG). Planowany gazowy kondensacyjny.
> Tackera nie miałem dlatego wspomniałem o prostowaniu palców, pleców i kolan.
> Długie to chyba 6 cm. jak Wpiszesz na allegro to wyskoczą krótkie i długie.
> Krótkie miałem na piętrze bo tam tylko 3 cm styro i szły trochę lżej ale trzymają lepiej długie.


Jezeli nie miales tackera to rzeczywiscie 6cm. Do tackera z tego co sie orientuje to wchodza 5cm.. tak sie zastanawiam czy robic tackerem. Mam do niego dostep ale bede robil to sam wiec nie wiem czy jednak nie wygodniej mi bedzie robic recznie...

----------


## aiki

Sebcio też robił sam tackerem

----------


## hektor80

> Sebcio też robił sam tackerem


Czyli to wykonalne.. musze go podpytac...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Przy wentylacji mechanicznej może i 20 cm jest spoko ale przy WG chyba nie. Nie wiem nie chce wchodzić w kompetencje Asolt'a.


W niczyje kompetencje nie wchodzę. Tak mam zrobione po prostu - 20cm w kuchni i przedpokoju i 15cm w WC i łazience i sobie chwalę. Rury drogie nie są, to nie ma co roztrząsać.




> Jak pisałem kasy brak i kilka wydatków nie związanych z budową się szykuje więc tak szybko nie pójdzie.
> poza tym jeszcze garaż wiatrołap i kotłownia. No i jeszcze będzie czas na rozdzielacz od Ciebie więc posadzki na pewno bedą po tym jak dostaniesz i zrealizujesz zlecenie .


Jakoś nie zaczaiłem, że to ma być dla Ciebie, ale cieszę się, że idziesz w WM. 




> Na razie mam co robić (wyprowadzić kabel od prądu, wodę i ułożyć pape i folie i styro) więc spoko.


To spoko jak spoko. Pewnie gdybym budował za swoje, to też bym to ślimaczył, a tak to za tydzień idę na 2,5 tygodnia urlopu i mam zrobić malowanie, ościeżnice, lustro w WC, płytki na ścianie w kuchni i kotłowni, fugowanie, meble kuchenne i sprzęty do zabudowy, podłogi w całym domu, listwy i chyba jeszcze coś.
Na razie znowu jestem chory, ale może mi przejdzie do jutra. W nocy obudziłem żonę szczękaniem zębami, więc musiało to być nieprzyjemne doznanie. Budowa wymaga poświęceń...

----------


## aiki

Wentylacja mechaniczna nie.
Dolot powietrza z GWC do wentylacji grawitacyjnej tak.
Nie mam żadnych nawiewników w oknach ani w ścianach a jakiś dolot powietrza musi być no i ma być z GWC tak aby zimą trochę cieplejsze powietrze ogrzewać (choć nie o to głównie chodzi) a latem aby chłodne powietrze dostarczać do domu - coś ala klimatyzacja (i to jest główny cel)

Wiem, że za kase wydaną na GWC to kilka lat bym klimą chłodził ale ja chcę kiedyś tam mieć GWC.

----------


## aiki

> Na razie znowu jestem chory, ale może mi przejdzie do jutra. W nocy obudziłem żonę szczękaniem zębami, więc musiało to być nieprzyjemne doznanie. Budowa wymaga poświęceń...


A całkiem niedawno mnie od pracoholików wyzywał.
*​Budoholik*

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Aha. Czyli jeden rozdzielacz i kanały tylko nawiewne, tak? I jeden wentylator? 

GWC rurowy zrobisz za 1500zł z pomarańczowej rury kanalizacyjnej. Rehau ma swoje super fantastyczne antybakteryjne, ale taniej i też dobrze będzie zrobić z rur wodnych PE (jak można to pić, to i pooddychać nie zaszkodzi). Można też zrobić przeponowca, albo żwirowca.

Teraz mi strzeliło do głowy zrobić żwirowca pod garażem. Akurat mi wlot do rurowca wypada na środku garażu (wiem, babol), to sobie dołożę kilka rur ponacinanych szlifierką, bo i tak muszę zrobić podsypkę pod płytę. Będę myślał jak się wprowadzę i dojdę do siebie.

*Budoholik....* Kiedyś ktoś powiedział, że jestem monotematyczny i chyba miał rację. Klapki na oczach po prostu, jak koń wyścigowy. Mają jakąś spokojną emeryturę dla takich zwierzaków, czy od razu przerabiają na kiełbasę?

----------


## aiki

Pod garażem nie rób.
Nie sprawdzi się.
już jeden tak zrobił pod domem tu na forum i kicha.
GWC musi być na otwartej przestrzeni najlepiej nienasłonecznionej. 
Z rury PE to chyba glikolowca jak Sebcio. Ja będę robił rurowca fi 200.
Wentylatory raczej kanałówki na wlotach do pomieszczeń - te ciche strasznie drogie ale za to każdy se będzie sterował jak będzie chciał.
Choć to jeszcze wszytko do przemyślenia - po posadzkach.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Już mam 24mb rurowca fi 200 i zastanawiam się nad żwirowcem na wlocie pod garażem, bo koszty niewielkie. Ale faktycznie, bez nasłonecznienia dużo tym nie zdziałam, więc może lepiej ciągnąć po prostu powietrze z garażu. Zawsze tam trochę czarnego dachu zrobi swoje. To takie zabezpieczenie, jakbym nie miał o czym myśleć, choć na razie pomysły do głębszego przemyślenia wyglądają u mnie jak u nałogowego zbieracza i nie wiem nigdy gdzie jest ten, którego szukam.

Glikolowiec wymaga pompy i osprzętu i ponoć jest mało wydajny. Rurowiec tani i działa. Wentylator ostatnio kupiłem jeden do DCP (Dystrybucja Ciepłego Powietrza) i kosztował 830zł z przesyłką, więc faktycznie sporo, ale robi swoje bezszelestnie i wystarczy jeden jak dobrze rozplanujesz nawiewy, a do tego mało prądu ciągnie.

Przed posadzkami myśl. Nie masz kasy, ale masz czas.

----------


## sebcioc55

elegancko  :smile: 

fajny masz rozdzielacz. Fajne pokrętła do rotametrów i zaworó kulowe z motylkiem. Kuźwa ja mam te z wajchami i jak zawór jest zamknięty (chociaż nigdy nie będzie) to nie można zamknąć szafki  :smile: 
A patent na trzymadło do rury jak? Dla mnie to był jeden z lepszych wynalazków na budowie  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

BTW: u mnie z tym glikolowcem to jeszcze nie wiem. GWC jako takie mam, nawet zawory porobione. Mam też wymiennik, pozostaje zrobić do niego obudowę z tacką (może podbije z tym do Wariata jak już się wprowadzi i będzie za dużo się byczył na kanapie :wink: ), kupić jakąś niedrogą energooszczędną pompkę i wszystko połączyć. Może kiedyś....

----------


## aiki

> elegancko 
> 
> fajny masz rozdzielacz. Fajne pokrętła do rotametrów i zaworó kulowe z motylkiem. Kuźwa ja mam te z wajchami i jak zawór jest zamknięty (chociaż nigdy nie będzie) to nie można zamknąć szafki 
> A patent na trzymadło do rury jak? Dla mnie to był jeden z lepszych wynalazków na budowie


Patent super. Bez niego to nie da rady 600 mb rozwijać.
Motylki możesz założyć od innych zaworów.

Dzisiaj wziałem sie za garaż tak, że w sobotę przy dobrych wiatrach będę tam rozkładał styro.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Albo wytnij z nierdzewki na laserze.

----------


## hektor80

> od dołu,
> Na chudziaku podkład pod papę - izobit br - OBI
> papa termozgrzewalna na włóknie 3,2 mm - lokalny sklep
> Folia czarna 0,3mm - folnet
> Styro 2 x 6 cm grafit 0,031 Austrotherm - lokalny dystrybutor
> Folia do podłogówki 100 mikronów - allegro
> Rura blue PE-RT kan-therm 16mm - kanshop
> Klipsy do podłogówki *długie - a*llegro
> Taśma brzegowa 100 mm x 5 mm - lokalnie
> ...


Ten styropian na podłogę to EPS80??

----------


## aiki

Tak

----------


## hektor80

> Tak


Jak z twardością? Masz porównanie do EPS100 ?

----------


## aiki

Od białego eps 100 z genderki wydaje się znacznie twardszy.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Enerpor EPS 100 lambda 0,037 jest bardzo dobry i w dobrej cenie. Tak tylko nadmieniam.

----------


## sebcioc55

A ja mam akurat u siebie do porównania z Arbetu EPS 80 i EPS 100 i jednak setka jest odczuwalnie twardsza. Na tej 80 co mam podłogi bym nie zrobił. Ale z drugiej strony mam kilka paczek 100 i 80 które używał jak podpory pod blaty i w ogólepo samych paczkach też biegam. No i te 80 się trzymają jakoś. Ale jak po nich chodzę to czuję różnice że depczę po miększym styro. Tak tylko nadmieniam  :wink:

----------


## hektor80

Dzieki wszystkim za info. Chyba zostane jednak przy eps100. Jest jeszcze swisspor eps100 0,030 no ale cena 290 zl lekko przygniata..  :sad:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Enerpor za 160

----------


## Jabolek

WItam. Przeczytałem cały Twój dziennik i kibicuje Ci we wszystkim co robisz  :smile: 

Ogólnie w przyszłym roku zmieniam stan  :big tongue:  i będzie trzeba zacząć budowę. Zastanawiam się ile jestem w stanie zrobić sam a za co będę musiał płacić patrząc na Ciebie jestem pod wielkim wrażeniem  :smile: 

Myślałem o fundamentach ale mam "stracha" że zrobię coś krzywo itp i będą tylko kłopoty  :sad:

----------


## aiki

Nie da się zrobić krzywo fundamentów murowanych z bloczków.
Chyba, że będziesz ostro pił  :smile: .
Poza tym fundamenty to geodeta i kierownik budowy. Na pewno przypilnują abyś zrobił dobrze.

----------


## aiki

A za przeczytanie całości to SZACUN.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja lałem z gruchy i są krzywe, ale tak ma być. Jakieś 4-cm rozjeżdżają się narożniki w pionie, poza tym ściana ma kształt zygzaka, a to wszystko dało się wyrównać przy pierwszej warstwie bloczków na tradycyjnej zaprawie. Nie stresuj się za bardzo.

----------


## aiki

Rura od wody wymieniona - ciężko było ale się dało.
Kabel prądowy wprowadzony do domu - małe straty, wiertło zrobiło pyk i musiałem dygać po nowe fi 26 na SDS+.
Tym nowym to pod strachem wierciłem ale szło jak w masło.
Przeciąganie kabla to jaieś 6 mb po 10 cm na szarpnięcie i wyginanie bo mało miejsca.
Na koniec zasypanie wszystkiego i ubijanie - zagęszczanie. Haczką bo była pod ręką.
A jeśli chodzi o zagęszczenie pod hudziakiem to żadnych pustych miejsc a dziurę robiłem w rogu.
Garaż posmarowany czarnym i schnie a od poniedziałku papa grzana.
Niestety zdj nie mam - sie nie zrobiły.

----------


## aiki

Papa przygrzana, folia rozłożona i jedna warstwa styro.
W garażu też jest ta 80 i się zastanawiam czy czasami  zamiast 10 cm 2 x 5 cm 80 nie dać 1 x 5 cm 80 i 1 x 3 cm 100.
Przy okazji by posadzka też wyszła 2 cm grubsza więc i mocniejsza. Rury chyba i tak troszkę zostanie więc mogę ułożyć o 1 pętlę więcej.
Ewentualnie zrezygnować z płytek w garażu na rzecz malowanki i na 2 x 5 cm wylać 10 cm.
Ma ktoś malowanki na posadzce w garażu? Jakoś płytki do mnie nie przemawiają. Zawsze miałem beton i jak coś spadło to nic nie pękło.

----------


## hektor80

> Papa przygrzana, folia rozłożona i jedna warstwa styro.
> W garażu też jest ta 80 i się zastanawiam czy czasami  zamiast 10 cm 2 x 5 cm 80 nie dać 1 x 5 cm 80 i 1 x 3 cm 100.
> Przy okazji by posadzka też wyszła 2 cm grubsza więc i mocniejsza. Rury chyba i tak troszkę zostanie więc mogę ułożyć o 1 pętlę więcej.
> Ewentualnie zrezygnować z płytek w garażu na rzecz malowanki i na 2 x 5 cm wylać 10 cm.
> Ma ktoś malowanki na posadzce w garażu? Jakoś płytki do mnie nie przemawiają. Zawsze miałem beton i jak coś spadło to nic nie pękło.


Ja bede mial zywice na podlodze. Plytki w garazu tez do mnie specjalnie nie przemawiaja...

----------


## hektor80

ile masz styropianu na podłodze poddasza? w jednej warstwie czy dwóch?

----------


## aiki

3 cm. tyle aby było w co spinki podłogówki wbijać. Tyle też miałem w projekcie.

----------


## hektor80

> 3 cm. tyle aby było w co spinki podłogówki wbijać. Tyle też miałem w projekcie.


ok, dzięki. Tak podpytuje bo mam do ułożenia 8cm styropianu na podłodze poddasza i nie wiem czy zrobić to w jednej warstwie czy dwóch...

----------


## aiki

Napełnianie podłogówki - co i jak i z czym?
Stan jaki będzie to brak kotła, pompy obiegowej, naczynia przeponowego.
Jedynie rozłożone rurki i rozdzielacze i połączone ze sobą zasilanie i powrót (układ zamknięty)
1. Domyślam sie, że naczynie to konieczna konieczność aby nie rozsadziło rurek - wzrost temp. podczas wiązania betonu- Choć mogę się mylić
2. Pompa obiegowa pomogła by odpowietrzyć całość - ale czy potrzebna do zalewania posadzki.
3. Jakiś zegar do pomiaru ciśnienia?

Czym napełnić? Woda z kranu, woda demineralizowana, roztwór glikolu?
Jeśli nie kranówa to jak napełnić?

Jak ktoś coś to ja chętnie poczytam podpowiedzi.

Kotła za szybko nie będzie więc jakiś roztwór glikolu za mną chodzi.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Naczynie i pompka obiegowa na pewno nie. Fachowcy mają takie pompki ręczne z zegarem i zaworem zwrotnym.
Woda demineralizowana bez sensu, najwyżej ten glikol. Kranówę byś musiał wydmuchac kompresorem i to kazdy obwod po kolei.

----------


## sebcioc55

Jak masz kompresor to tym sprawdz szczelność, lepiej niż wodą. A jeżeli nie masz to napełnij podłogówkę zwykłą wodą na wejściu podłączając kranówke (wcześniej możesz dolać trochę chemi z allegro - to się i tak wybełta samo), na wyjsciu dajesz manometr, odpowietrzniki odkręcasz w rozdzielaczu i czekać aż się nabije do ciśnienia z sieci i przestanie wylatywać powietrze z odpowietrzników. Na przepływomierzach bedziesz widział czy masz odpowietrzone czy nie poszczególne sekcje.
Potem wszystko zakreć (oczywiściie na wejściu i wyjściu z rozdzielacza musza być zawory), i mozesz lać posadzkę, nic Ci się nie stanie, a ewentualne uszkodzenie rurki to fontanna i spadek ciśneinia - więc w razie czego zostawią dziurę a potem doleją po naprawie albo sam dolejesz do równego.

----------


## yasiek

Do układania posadzek? Czemu nie powietrzem? Ja nabiłem 4 albo 5 bar, nie pamiętam już dokładnie.  Trzymałem jeszcze po tym parę dni, czy czasem nie zejdzie, było ok.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Też mi ktoś mowil o tym powietrzu, tylko wydawalo mi się to słabe, bo ciśnienie wzrośnie po zalaniu. Woda jest niescisliwa.
Faktycznie jednak jeśli nie spada gwałtownie, to nie ma problemu.

----------


## sebcioc55

Nie powinieneś mieć problemów, ale powietrze jest dobre do szukania nieszczelności, można łatwo sprawdzić wodą z mydłem pryskając na rozdzielacz czy będą bańki/bąbelki. Bo nigdzie indziej raczej nie ma opcji na błąd.

----------


## grend

aiki komin miałeś  zrobiony na gotowo w momenie kładzenia blachy ???

----------


## aiki

Tak.

----------


## grend

gdzieś masz jakąs fotę ? Bo gotowca robiłeś równo z płaszczyzna czy zostawiałeś ileś tam cm na "fartuch" przy obróbce dekarskiej

----------


## hektor80

> Nie powinieneś mieć problemów, ale powietrze jest dobre do szukania nieszczelności, można łatwo sprawdzić wodą z mydłem pryskając na rozdzielacz czy będą bańki/bąbelki. Bo nigdzie indziej raczej nie ma opcji na błąd.


Tak się tylko zapytam o to powietrze. Sprawdzałem szczelność CWU, dobiłem do 6bar, po 4 godzinach żadnego spadku, przychodzę rano a tam 5,9bar a wieczorem czyli po 24h było 5.8bar. Czyli spadek o 0,2bara. Czy jest ok? Znajomy hydraulik twierdzi ze tak...

----------


## grend

> Tak się tylko zapytam o to powietrze. Sprawdzałem szczelność CWU, dobiłem do 6bar, po 4 godzinach żadnego spadku, przychodzę rano a tam 5,9bar a wieczorem czyli po 24h było 5.8bar. Czyli spadek o 0,2bara. Czy jest ok? Znajomy hydraulik twierdzi ze tak...


jest dobrze

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Woda się zagrzała, rury rozeszły, ciśnienie spadło.

----------


## hektor80

> Woda się zagrzała, rury rozeszły, ciśnienie spadło.


Robiłem to powietrzem.....

----------


## aiki

> gdzieś masz jakąs fotę ? Bo gotowca robiłeś równo z płaszczyzna czy zostawiałeś ileś tam cm na "fartuch" przy obróbce dekarskiej


Papę mam przyklejoną do pustaka a obróbka z blachy jest do styropianu na wcinkę.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

ehhh... ten... co by tu???...  No to powietrze przy sprężaniu się nagrzewa (na kompresorach są nawet montowane chłodnice), a potem jak ostygnie, to i ciśnienie spada.

Aiki... w środę 100%.

----------


## aiki

ok dzięki

----------


## grend

> Papę mam przyklejoną do pustaka a obróbka z blachy jest do styropianu na wcinkę.


no to mi nie pomogłeś  :big grin:   - nie bedę miał styro...

otynkuję cały i jak bedzie zrobiony dach to będę oglądal i najwyżej będę silikonował

----------


## aiki

A więc w takim wypadku robisz tak.
Wg. mnie  :smile: 
Pokrycie wstępne kleisz do pustaka, Ja używałem Taśmy dekarskiej samoprzylepnej http://folnet.pl/towar/soudaband-tasma-dekarska-300mm-x-10m, 
tynkujesz do taśmy, a porycie docelowe robisz z wcinką.

Pan A. Wilhelmi zaleca też dawać blachę na wcinkę na krycie wstępne. Ja nie mam i na razie jest wszystko ok.

----------


## aiki

> Tak się tylko zapytam o to powietrze. Sprawdzałem szczelność CWU, dobiłem do 6bar, po 4 godzinach żadnego spadku, przychodzę rano a tam 5,9bar a wieczorem czyli po 24h było 5.8bar. Czyli spadek o 0,2bara. Czy jest ok? Znajomy hydraulik twierdzi ze tak...


w normie odnośnie sprawdzania szczelności czy tam próby ciśnieniowej są podane max spadki ciśnienia jakie mogą wystąpić podczas badania.
Sebcio chyba u Siebie gdzieś o tym wspominał, Ja czytałem już dawno.
Poszukaj w necie na pewno znajdziesz opis jak cała próba powinna wyglądać i protokoły z takiej próby.

----------


## hektor80

> w normie odnośnie sprawdzania szczelności czy tam próby ciśnieniowej są podane max spadki ciśnienia jakie mogą wystąpić podczas badania.
> Sebcio chyba u Siebie gdzieś o tym wspominał, Ja czytałem już dawno.
> Poszukaj w necie na pewno znajdziesz opis jak cała próba powinna wyglądać i protokoły z takiej próby.


Dzieki wszystkim

----------


## sebcioc55

> Tak się tylko zapytam o to powietrze. Sprawdzałem szczelność CWU, dobiłem do 6bar, po 4 godzinach żadnego spadku, przychodzę rano a tam 5,9bar a wieczorem czyli po 24h było 5.8bar. Czyli spadek o 0,2bara. Czy jest ok? Znajomy hydraulik twierdzi ze tak...


Jak dla mnie gitara. Możesz jeszcze dla spokojności zrobić wg poniższego. Tylko nabij tak jak poprzednio do 6bar i potem ...

----------


## Xesxpox

Co do szczelności tak jak chłopaki piszą taki sapadek jest w normie przy zmianach temperatury powietrza. Ja podłogówkę swoją zalałem wodą i każdą pętle z jednej strony zamykałem zaworkiem a w drugi koniec pompowałem powietrze do 6atm jak przy zaworku gdzieś słabo dokręciłem lub oring się podwinął to miałem odrazu fontanne.

----------


## aiki

Jakoś ucichło u samorobów to może się wyłamię.
Doszły skrzynki od Przemka więc w sobotę wypadało coś porobić.

Nawiew do wentylacji grawitacyjnej (bo okna jakieś takie szczelne)

Tutaj po ułożeniu pierwszej warstwy styropianu - straszna rzeźba przy tym była - niezastąpiona pianka.
Rozdzielacz pójdzie na piętro  a te 3 to dziura w ścianie do salonu.

Tam za tymi "drzwiami" bedzie kiedyś GWC

Piasek nadrabia to czego pianka nie da rady

Tutaj już po drugiej warstwie styropianu




To kotłownia ostatnie pomieszczenie.
Teraz tylko folia i podłogówka i można przymierzać się do zalewania.
I te niby drzwi muszę jeszcze przerobić.

----------


## aiki

A tutaj coś czym sie zajmujemy jak budowa stoi

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jak działa ta wentylacja? Tymi rurami pod "drzwiami" ciągniesz powietrze z zewnętrznego GWC? Będzie jakiś wentylator? No i co z tym drugim rozdzielaczem? 

Grządka pierwsza klasa. U mnie też małża zażyczyła sobie mieć ogórki i pomidory i teraz codziennie jeździ podlewać.

----------


## aiki

Do dzialania daleko.
druga skrzynka połączy te wszystkie rury za drzwiami i wprowadzi do gwc jak się zrobi.
wentylatory myslalem na lato dawać bo latem grawitacyjna siada.

----------


## aiki

Podłogówka rozłożona cała. Nie wiem dlaczego zostało 200 m rury mimo, że w garażu dałem jeszcze raz tak gęsto.
Dzisiaj też napełniłem część wodą (parter) Fajne efekty podczas napełniania. pod ciśnieniem z sieci nic nigdzie nie cieknie.
Jutro jeszcze przejrzę czy gdzieś jakieś pluty na foli się nie porobiły.
W przyszłym tygodniu zaczyna sie casting na zalewaczy. Na razie umówiony jestem z dwoma wykonawcami.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wylewka fajny etap i jak ktoś robi to się można poczuć byczo. Te kilkanaście stówek można poinwestorzyć :cool: 

Dwieście metrów rury spokojnie odsprzedasz.

----------


## aiki

No to mam zagwozdkę.
Dzisiaj był koleś od posadzek. 
Pomierzył sobie wszystko na spokojnie - poddasze wychodzi grubość od 5,5 cm do 6,5 cm więc mówi, że równo jest, parter robiony na 7 cm a jest od 7 do 8 cm.
Na wszystkie pytania jakie zadałem odpowiedział prawidłowo więc przynajmniej wie jak powinno się robić.
Cenę też ma akceptowalną i poza tym może wystawić umowę, fakturę, certyfikat na beton i gwarancję na 14 miesięcy.

I co o tym myśleć. Nada się?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Certyfikat na beton? Kupujesz piach i cement, a gość dokłada plastyfikator jak chcesz. Cena powinna byc chyba około 11zł.

----------


## aiki

Ja nic nie kupuję. Wszystko na jego głowie.On kupuje On odpowiada za jakość.

----------


## aiki

Dzisiaj był drugi z posadzkarzy. Rozmowa skończyła się po 5 minutach a skreślony był już w drugiej.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja myślałem, że posadzkarzy się po robocie poznaje, a nie po rozmowie. Zadzwoń do jakiegoś, podjedź na robotę i oceń, albo weź z polecenia kogoś zaufanego.

----------


## aiki

Koleś który będzie robił jest spr. u znajomych. Ja łyknąłem trochę teorii z forum i nic mi nie da patrzenie jak ktoś robi bo się nie znam.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Znanie się polega na ocenieniu czy jest równo. Teoria? Jak ktoś ma laser, agregat, ekipę i opierdziela chatkę w 6 godzin to się zna. Możesz szukać dziury w całym, ale teoretycznie to jeszcze nikt wylewki nie zrobił.

Nie odbieraj tego źle. Robisz wszystko sam, więc pewnie siwiejesz od myśli o szalonej ekipie w Twoim domku, ale to są ludzie którzy z tego żyją, a to ciężka robota. Dolanie plastyfikatora to dla nich nie praca, tylko zadbaj że to robią bo mogą na nim zaoszczędzić. Konsystencja betonu to dla nich również norma i robią jak trzeba, bo tak jest najłatwiej - półsuchy beton mniej brudzi i łatwiej się formuje od mokrego. Laser to zwyczajnie wygoda i szybkość roboty, więc jak ktoś nie ma to albo laik, albo kiep. Jak zapytasz jakiejś kobiety czy zrobili ładnie i ona potwierdzi to na 95% można brać - płeć piękna najlepiej ocenia wygląd, a cóż jest ważniejsze przy wylewce?

----------


## aiki

Właśnie koleś co ma robić obleciał chatę z poziomami w 15 minut. Powiedział ile zostanie na drzwi ,zapytał co bedzie układane, pomierzył powierzchnię i powiedział ile daje cementu na 1 mixa. Dodatkowo podał namiary na kilku klientów w pobliżu gdzie mogę zobaczyć jego pracę. Wystawia fakturę, gwarancje, jakieś tam certyfikaty i umowę.
jednym z podanych klientów okazali się znajomi. Jeden telefon i mówią,że można brać.
To wszystko mnie przekonało.
A jak bedzie to zobaczymy.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jak znajoma poleca i wykonawca sie roboty nie wstydzi to bierz. Szkoda sie truć chorymi myślami aiki.

----------


## aiki

Próba ciśnieniowa podłogówki.
Trochę nerwów było ale tylko z niewiedzy.
Od początku.
Nabicie podłogówki do 6 atm. - spadki po dopompowaniu do 5,3 - myślę sobie dużo.
Sprawdzam całą instalacje czy gdzieś leci albo co. Nic sucho jak nigdy.
Kolejna próba to samo. ( w między czasie kilka kombinacji z podłączeniem pompy)
Czas na lekturę - oczywiście net w tel i google.
poczytałem trochę i wyszukałem:
Teoria:
Próby CO na rurkach z tworzyw sztucznych (u mnie PE/RT 1000mb) powinno sie wykonywać na max 4 bar
Podnieść cisnienie w instalacji do ciśnienia próby
Po 10 min max spadek to 0,6 bar i ponownie dopompować
po kolejnych 10 min to samo
po kolejnych 30 min max spadek to chyba 0,2 bar
Jeśli wszystko ok to gwałtownie obniżyć ciśnienie o połowę.
Jeśli instalacja szczelna to następnie ciśnienie powinno nieco wzrosnąć.

To tyle z teorii. Tak w skrucie i mogłem coś lekko pokręcić ale ogólnie najważniejsze to obniżenie gwałtowne ciśnienia.

----------


## aiki

Z racji, że moje rurki już były sporo rozprężone i było już nabite 6 bar to też nie całkiem się trzymałem powyższej teorii.

A u mnie to było tak:

----------


## aiki

A dzisiaj jest już tak:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dają radę taakie ekipy. Jak się inwestorzylo?

----------


## aiki

Nogi bolały od stania   poza tym fajnie.

----------


## cob_ra

A czemu wylewki przed tynkami, czy będziesz dawał na ściany kg?

----------


## aiki

Na ściany prawdopodobnie KG - tak było w planie tylko teraz mam jakieś zawahanie.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Na ściany prawdopodobnie KG - tak było w planie tylko teraz mam jakieś zawahanie.


A ja Ci powiem że GK to nie jest złe rozwiązanie, po szpachlowaniu jednego pokoju dojdziesz do wprawy (no może po drugim), chyba że już jesteś miszczu i bedzie dużo lepiej niż którykolwiek tynk i to bez prawie żadnych przerw technologicznych, równo gładko i pod malowanie.

----------


## aiki

Jeśli chodzi o wylewki to chłopaki skopali dylatacje , albo nie nacięli wcale albo nacięli za dużo. Miałem sie uprzeć aby zostały pianki w miejscach dylatacji.
No cóż jak chcesz mieć dobrze to zrób sam. 
Ale ja tolerancyjny jestem i wiem, że błędy się zdarzają. Tylko jak dzwonię i mówię, że dali ciała a koleś na mnie z pyskiem, że to nie możliwe ...
Wytrzymałem. grzeczny byłem i nie puściłem wiązanki... Do zapłaty mam jeszcze trochę bo tak się z nimi umówiłem i wówczas może sobie ulżę.
Dylatację natnę sobie sam bo koleś chciał szlifierką kątową nacinać  :Evil:

----------


## aiki

Z innej beczki.
Wziąłem się za klejenie płyt. Płyty knauf z lokalnej hurtowni. Klej gipsowy atlas jakiś tam.
Klejenie przyjemne choć jedna wpadkę zaliczyłem - otwór w płycie pod włącznik i podczas podnoszenia płyty z klejem na niej chyba lekko szarpnąłem i traaach co widać na załączonych zdjęciach.
Sztukowanie z kawałków - będzie więcej szpachlowania ale mniej odpadu z którym potem nie ma co zrobić.
Klejone na placki dosyć gęsto (gęściej niż zalecają)
Trudności:
Klej gipsowy - szybko wiąże i mało czasu na dopracowanie szczegółów ale daję radę. poza tym po każdej dawce kleju wszystko do mycia co zajmuje sporo czasu. mam jeszcze chyba 4 worki i następna partia pójdzie z puchy.

----------


## DrKubus

Czy mi się wydaje, czy dość duże szpary między płytami zostawiasz?

Liczyłeś ile Cię wyniosą te płyty z klejem za m2? Też o nich myślałem, ale jak mi powiedzieli, że za 20 zł/m2 będę miał tynki maszynowe w 3 dni, to odpuściłem sobie zabawę w klejenie płyt - pewnie urlopu by mi zbrakło  :smile: 

PS. Jestem na etapie wyboru ekipy, możesz zdradzić ile krzyknęli Ci za metr z miksokreta?

----------


## aiki

Przerwa tylko jedna taka wyszła bo dostawiałem płytę do otworu drzwiowego. Pozostałe przerwy mam chyba ok.
A jeszcze jedna przy oknie.
Jeśli chodzi o koszty to tak:
Na 20 płyt zużyłem 5 worków kleju.
Płyty po 16,5 PLN a klej po 20. A więc ok 60 m^2 wyszło na razie 430 zł plus dojdzie jeszcze zakleić łączenia. 
Myślę, że w 600 się zmieszczę a więc 10/m^2. Jednak różnica dosyć spora. A czasu trochę mam bo kasa napływa powoli  :sad: 

Posadzki poza dylatacjami zrobione są super. 
Za grubości:
piętro 6 cm, dół 7-8 cm i garaż i kotłownia 10-13 cm zapłaciłem 23 PLN/m^2

----------


## hektor80

> Przerwa tylko jedna taka wyszła bo dostawiałem płytę do otworu drzwiowego. Pozostałe przerwy mam chyba ok.
> A jeszcze jedna przy oknie.
> Jeśli chodzi o koszty to tak:
> Na 20 płyt zużyłem 5 worków kleju.
> Płyty po 16,5 PLN a klej po 20. A więc ok 60 m^2 wyszło na razie 430 zł plus dojdzie jeszcze zakleić łączenia. 
> Myślę, że w 600 się zmieszczę a więc 10/m^2. Jednak różnica dosyć spora. A czasu trochę mam bo kasa napływa powoli 
> 
> Posadzki poza dylatacjami zrobione są super. 
> Za grubości:
> piętro 6 cm, dół 7-8 cm i garaż i kotłownia 10-13 cm zapłaciłem 23 PLN/m^2


U mnie było 10zl/m2 sama robocizna. Nie chciałem z materiałem bo miałem nauczkę po tynkach (mocno oszczędzali na materiale). Wylewek miałem 190m po podłogach. Góra 6cm, dół 6,5-7,5cm. 1900zł robocizna, 400zł siatka, cement 3,5t - 1250, plastyfikator Purmo 4l - 160zł, włókna coś koło 100zł...

----------


## aiki

U mnie dawali 2 worki cementu na jedną dawkę.
Posadzka jest twarda. Można zamiatać do woli.

----------


## hektor80

> U mnie dawali 2 worki cementu na jedną dawkę.
> Posadzka jest twarda. Można zamiatać do woli.


u mnie również dawali 2 worki na mixa...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Fajnie jest jak są tynki. "Ciut" jeszcze się narobisz z tymi łączeniami, ale masz czas, a robota już nie ciężka. Będziesz to łączył Uniflottem i taśmą papierową? Na wierzch potem musisz dać finisz i polecam jednak szpachlować całe ściany.

----------


## aiki

Szpachlowanie to chyba przyjemniejsze od klejenia płyt. Przynajmniej worki są mniejsze jakieś 10 razy  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

??? 

Przy okazji mam pytanie. Muszę obrobić szpaletę wokół drzwi wejściowych i myślałem to okleić płytą GK. Kupować jakiś klej gipsowy do mieszania, czy można to przykleić na piance montażowej, albo tynku gipsowym który mi został z poprzedniego remontu?

----------


## aiki

Z puchy to klej taki chyba jak do styro. Klej gipsowy jest twardy nie wiem jak ten Twój tynk.

----------


## sebcioc55

> ??? 
> 
> Przy okazji mam pytanie. Muszę obrobić szpaletę wokół drzwi wejściowych i myślałem to okleić płytą GK. Kupować jakiś klej gipsowy do mieszania, czy można to przykleić na piance montażowej, albo tynku gipsowym który mi został z poprzedniego remontu?


Najladniej by bylo drewnem w kolorze oscieznicy ale plyty tez przykleisz tym tynkiem. Jak masz watpliwosci to zrob sobie probe  :smile:

----------


## jach78c

Witam
Ja kleiłem jeden pokój na pianę (klej do GK), i jednak klej gipsowy łatwiej opanować. Po przyklejeniu płyty i ustawieniu, odczekaniu, sprawdzeniu, kleiłem następną i wtedy okazywało się że tą poprzednią odepchnęło i nie jest równo! Robisz sam, starasz się, a tu!?? lepiej przemilczę.
Przyklejaj na klej z wora, ja jechałem na grzebień. Przygotowywałem kilka płyt + jakiś kawałek w innym kącie, co by resztkę kleju wykorzystać jak zostanie. Jak opanujesz temat to pójdzie sprawnie. Wielkim ułatwieniem jest pomocnik smarujący płyty ale w pojedynkę też da radę!
Na sufity bierz 4pro rigipsa, troszkę droższe ale naprawdę łatwiej wy-szpachlować.
Ja kończę szpachlowanie u siebie i mam już tego dość 500m2 w pojedynkę na pierwszy raz.
Pozdro

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wytynkowałeś tę chałupę?

----------


## aiki

Co Ty. przerwa jakaś dopadła budowę.
Płyty kleję. A właściwie to nie kleje.

----------


## aiki

Powoli do przodu.
Piętro całe w płytach i połączenia zaszpachlowane 2 razy. następna będzie już  warstwa na gotowo no i chyba Dr. Kubus miał rację - po całości.
Teraz sznurkowanie, układanie wentylacji nawiewnej i potem już ocieplanie dachu.

Na połączeniach prostych vario lub uniflot i flizelina.
W narożnikach taśma narożnikowa papierowa (drogie to dziadostwo ale podobno dobre)
Na drugą warstwę daję gładź gotową z wiaderka jakiegoś śmiga, jeden pokój zrobiłem dwie warstwy z vario więc jak będzie coś pękać to będę wiedział dlaczego - choć nie powinno przecie to ściany a nie sufity na konstrukcji.

----------


## bcgarage

Dawałem w remontowanym mieszkaniu na łączenie sufitu (sufit podwieszany na esach gęsto co ok30cm do stropu piętra drewnianego) i ściany (regips na kleju) vario i siatkę normalną klejoną na narożnikach. Po wyschnięciu i lekkim szlifie lekko vario dla wyrównania i maskowania niedociągnięć i na to śmig do gładzenia większości ściany. Po 1.5 roku 0 pęknięć a wiadomo sufit drewniany pracuje gdy się po nim chodzi

----------


## aiki

Parterowcy nie znają

----------


## aiki

Sznurki już pozakładane - oprócz części nad schodami - wysoko jakoś i zostawiam na koniec.
Zacząłem przygotowania do ocieplenia dachu.
Z uwagi na zastosowanie wieszaków tzw. grzybków najpierw musi być ich montaż a dopiero potem wełna miedzy krokwie.

kilka zdj.
Grzybki z allegro - cena za rigipsowe mnie powaliła.
Grubość 0,8 mm ale dają radę.
Ustawiane do sznurka.

poniżej patent na odpowiedni naciąg sznurka.
Przy samym tylko zaczepieniu o wieszak i próbie mocnego naciągu sznurka sie gieło.
 Coś ala odciąg idealnie sie sprawdza.

Jako pierwsze montowałem haki narożne skosu a potem na krokwiach przy ścianach w odstępach co 34 cm (można było rzadziej ale z uwagi na materiał z allegro wolałem dać gęściej). następnie sznurek z kredą i pstryk - mamy odległości wieszaków na krokwiach środkowych. dalej idzie w ruch kątownik i ołówek - rysuję linie pod kątem prostym> przykładam wieszak i dosuwam do sznurka tak aby jednak się nie stykało i kręce wieszak do krokwi.

Sobota - i tylko jeden skos w wieszakach ale za to największy. no i pierwszy więc i rozmierzyć wszystko to jakaś nowość była.

----------


## karster

Ekstra budowa. Jak kazda, ktora sledzilem w tym dziale ☺ te niebieskie rurki jak wypadana cenowo w stosunku do pexy? To tak z ciekawowsci bo jeszcze law fundamentowych nie mam  :tongue:

----------


## aiki

szczerze to nie pamiętam. patrzyłem na nawoje i odpady jakich nie ma przy 600 m nawoju.
Myślę, że cena musiała być akceptowalna  :smile:

----------


## karster

Sprawdziłem, te rury niebieskie kan therm blue kosztują ok 2.25-2.5zł/mb a marketówka ok połowę tego. Pytanie czy ta rurka 'fajniej' się kładzie niż zwykła peksa? Jesli tak to spokojnie dopłacę do swojej instalacji ok 1500zł za rurki na całą podłogówkę (szybko licząc ok 1400mb).

----------


## aiki

Nie mam porównania. Kładłem tylko niebieskie  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Sprawdziłem, te rury niebieskie kan therm blue kosztują ok 2.25-2.5zł/mb a marketówka ok połowę tego. Pytanie czy ta rurka 'fajniej' się kładzie niż zwykła peksa? Jesli tak to spokojnie dopłacę do swojej instalacji ok 1500zł za rurki na całą podłogówkę (szybko licząc ok 1400mb).


co to za dom że tyle metrów rury? Moim zdaniem blue floor jest bardziej głupko odporna i lepiej się ją kładzie. Wg mnie jest też dużo bardziej odporna niż ta tania marketowa - np na chodzenie po niej posadzkarzy, a oni się nie pier****  :wink:

----------


## karster

Dom pod krzewuszka g2, niby 165 mkw netto ale podlogi jest 280 mkw. Liczac skromnie 5metrow rurki na 1mkw wychodzi 1400 mb rurki a te 20 cm odstepu to wcale nie tak mapo, tzn nie wiem czy nie powinno byc 15 a miejscami nawet blisko 10

----------


## aiki

Pogadaj z asoltem. Policzy Ci podłogówkę.

----------


## karster

Aiki, od dswna czytam o asolcie, mialem zamiar do niego napisac  :wink:  wiesz kim on jest, czym sie na codzien zajmuje?

----------


## aiki

Nie wiem czym się zajmuje na co dzień ale myślę, że właśnie tym.

----------


## uciu

Fajnie patrzeć jak powstają borówki - natrafiłem na Twoją stopke w dzienniku Daniellosa  :wink: 
Budowałem taki domek z rodzicami w latach 2006-2008  :wink: 
Teraz to wygląda tak:

----------


## aiki

No ładnie wykończony. Aż miło się patrzy.

----------


## aiki

Zabezpieczamy podłogówkę wypełnioną wodą przed mrozem.
Tak oto moje płuca wydmuchały z podłogówki połowę wody.
To rozlewisko spowodowane tym iż dmuchałem u góry a spust do wiadra na dole - i się przelało.

A pompa po to aby wymieszać glikol z wodą która pozostała w podłogówce.
Przy większych mrozach załączę aby podłogówka była w ruchu.

----------


## aiki

Przyszedł czas na ocieplenie dachu.
idzie powoli ze wzg na docinanie i kombinowanie. proste odcinki idą migiem.
Na szczęście w taki ziąb to nie gryzie aż tak mocno bo zapakowany jestem tak,
że tylko twarz odkryta.
Na razie układam między krokwie 15 cm profit maty. Kolejny etap to będzie między jętki tegoż samego (trza będzie dokupić)




poniższe zdj jakos tak do góry nogami sie załadowały. Ta belka do płatew.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Zabezpieczamy podłogówkę wypełnioną wodą przed mrozem.
> Tak oto moje płuca wydmuchały z podłogówki połowę wody.
> To rozlewisko spowodowane tym iż dmuchałem u góry a spust do wiadra na dole - i się przelało.
> 
> A pompa po to aby wymieszać glikol z wodą która pozostała w podłogówce.
> Przy większych mrozach załączę aby podłogówka była w ruchu.


a nie prościej było przedmuchać po powietrzem i zostawić puste ? ja tak zrobiłem. Praktycznie zimę przestało bez zrobionego stropu, u Ciebie jak wełna przyjdzie i paroizolacja to nie bedzie w srodku az tak zimno

----------


## aiki

ta wełna i paroizolacja to tak zadanie na całą zimę (kasa). sprężarki małej nie mam tylko bydle na siłę.

----------


## sebcioc55

> ta wełna i paroizolacja to tak zadanie na całą zimę (kasa). sprężarki małej nie mam tylko bydle na siłę.


no tak, ze stelażami trochę zejdzie. Ale jak już będzie paroizolacja i przykręcisz płyty to już można mieszkać  :smile: )

----------


## aiki

Docinanie wełny do murłaty i szczelina wentylacyjna.
Na razie tnę nożem do chleba o łagodnych ząbkach ale jest trochę krótki przy cięciu skosów.
Czeka mnie zakup.



W tym miejscu nie było nikogo od czasu postawienia ścianek działowych.
Schody. Ostatni skos do obłożenia wełną. 
Rusztowanie z belek (warszawskie nie weszło)
Z racji dostępności planuję zrobić to na gotowo bez malowania.



A to widok z biura jak śniegu nasypało.

----------


## aiki

Miesięcznik i parę dni czas podciągnąć.
Robota się ciągnie to i pisać nie ma o czym.





Wszystko starałem układać szczelnie, co trudniejsze elementy robiłem z mniejszych kawałków.
Rozcinałem rolkę wełny na pół i z połówek docinałem skosy w wełnie. Tak po prostu poręczniej i dokładniej.

----------


## aiki

Przyszedł w końcu czas na elementy wentylacji. Nawiew z późniejszego GWC.

----------


## aiki

Jedna warstwa wełny ułożona.

Widać tu też nawiewy z DGP - jeszcze turbina i kominek i będzie grzało  :smile: 


W tym miejscu ma być wyłaz na strych - jutro przyjadą schody.






BHP pełną parą. Układanie wełny nad klatką schodową


Po ułożeniu ostatniego kawałka wełny temperatura na górze zaczęła rosnąć.
Na dole jest koza która do tej pory nagrzewała tylko salon reszta uciekała przez dach.
Po ułożeniu wełny w ciągu godziny temp. na górze podniosła się o 5 stopni.
Wcześniej całodzienne sobotnie palenia podnosiło max o 2.

----------


## aiki

W międzyczasie się trochę sprzątało


Sprzęt domowy i na szczęście workowy. Jak sie pozapycha wymiana worka i dalej.
Niestety na dzień dzisiejszy mogę to powtórzyć.

----------


## karster

Taki sprzet domowy szybko wyzionie ducha na takiej robocie. Bezpiecznie jest kupic w mojej opinii sprzet do czyszczenia kominka za ok 100zł. Wtedy ten domowy sprzet raczej sie nie zniszczy. 

Fajny etap prac. Mam nadzieje, ze w tym roku tez mnie taki czeka  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Wiesz ze sprzętem jest tak jak o niego dbasz.
Gdybym jechał na maxa i nie zwracał uwagi na to czy jest przytkany czy nie to pewnie już by padł. Na szczeście jestem wyczulony na wszelkie zmiany w pracy silników wszelkiego typu.

----------


## cob_ra

Ja do takich brudnych prac kupiłem używanego karchera za ok 100zł. Sprzęt nie do zajechania.

----------


## sebcioc55

W końcu coś się ruszyło  :smile:  Jak wyłożysz folię to będzie jeszcze cieplej. Jakie schody kupiłeś? Jakieś termo super ekstra czy zwykłe i sam uszczelnisz/docieplisz?

----------


## aiki

Fakro z przenikaniem 1,1. LWK plus 70 x 94 cm.
Od góry myślałem dać jakaś klapę.

----------


## e_gregor

Cześć. Czy masz może jakieś zestawienie cen komponentów na wentylację? Głównie chodzi mi o elementy typu nawiewy, rury, tróniki, rozdzielacze. Jak byś był w stanie podać orientacyjny koszt materiałów na całość bez rekuperatora to też byłbym wdzięczny. Chciałbym po prostu mieć pojęcie ile w takim systemie może mniej wiecej kosztować zrobienie WM

----------


## aiki

Ale ja nie mam WM. Średnice rur mam inne niż wszyscy bo mam 50 nie 76. No i mam tylko nawiew. Kupowałem w różnych źródłach także ciężko jakoś to do kupy zebrać.
Zobacz sklep termokontrol - zagadaj z Przemkiem.

----------


## aiki

Powoli do przodu.
Do Sebcia to mi brakuje ale swoją funkcje spełniać będzie tak samo i później zginie pod płytami i widać nie będzie.
Taśma butylowa jest ok. Pierwszy raz z nia działam. No i do płyt chyba lepiej trzyma niż do tynków.
Temp w granicach 2-4*C bo na palenie w kozie szkoda czasu ale butyl łapie dobrze.



Początki rusztu. Wszystkie haki do profili montowane od sznurka ale po założeniu wszystkich profili na skosie odchyłki sa tak na oko do 2 mm.
Myślę, że będzie dobrze tym bardziej, że same profile na wieszakach też maja jakiś luz i powinno wszystko sie dopasować.


Pod UD dawałem piankę samoprzylepna tak aby wygłuszyć jak i docisnąć folię. UD mocowane kołkami szybkiego montażu 8 x 80 bo jakies 1,5 - 2 cm pierwsze to płyta KG i klej lub pustka. Wszystko trzyma. O ile nigdy nie lubiłem szybkiego montażu to w tym przypadku się sprawdza.

A potem trzeba będzie to zdjąć ułożyć wełnę i na nowo założyc profile ale już na gotowo.

----------


## sebcioc55

Eee no to niedługo chyba bedzie przeprowadzka  :wink: 

Mało kto robi tak szczelną paroizolację. Oprócz tej taśmy dobry jest też klej z isovera vario ds - ja nim uszczelniam wszystko co mogę w suficie. Tak samo własnie na niego można tą folię pod UD-ki przyklejać - tak właśnie robi gktid. Czekam na kolejne foty  :smile: 

pozdro

----------


## aiki

Wiem, że GKitd używa tego w silikonie. mnie jakoś to nie przekonało. dla mnie prostsza w użyciu jest taśma butylowa.
Z fotami to spokojnie mało na budowie ostatnio. i soboty też mi wypadają na czym innym.

----------


## karster

Dzieje się coś u Ciebie na budowie? Już na 3cią stronę spadł Twój dziennik  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Dzięki za ratunek z otchłani.
Nic sie nie dzieje bo zapalenie płuc zwalczam. jeszcze tydzień leżenia potem w pracy zaległości więc pewnie jeszcze trochę się nie podzieje.
Jak na razie utkło wszystko na układaniu wełny - 2 warstwy.

----------


## karster

> ...zapalenie płuc zwalczam....
> ... utkło wszystko na układaniu wełny...


Związek przyczynowo-skutkowy? 

Pozdrawiam i życzę szybkiego powrotu do aktywnych  :smile: 
Karol

----------


## aiki

Wczoraj chyba po ponad 2 miesiącach byłem na budowie coś porobić. Niedługo - 3 godziny wytrzymałem.
Po tym zapaleniu jestem mało wytrzymały  :sad:  .
Powalczyłem trochę z profilami i zrobiłem sufit w sypialni.
Powoli trzeba będzie wracać na obroty bo mam tyły jakieś.
Przynajmniej trochę kasy się odłoży bo materiał jak na razie mam niewyrobiony i w tym tempie to jeszcze na 2 miesiące mi wystarczy  :sad:

----------


## mother_nature

Życzę szybkiego powrotu do zdrowia! Uważaj na siebie i nie martw się, odbudujesz kondycję  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Dzieki. 
Z kondycja powoli - jak się pogoda uspokoi to rower chyba wytargam.

----------


## aiki

Kondycja musi poczekać. Leżę - czarostwo wróciło do mnie.
Dostaje jakiś antybiotyk ale jeszcze poza rozłożeniem mnie nic innego nie zdziałał.
Czytałem po Internetach, że. Ten typ tak ma. Ale do tego to jeszcze zapalenie ucha od zatok- boli od czwartku i nic nie pomaga.
Wypróbowałem wszystko i poza uciskiem nic nie działa. 

Idę. Leżeć dalej.

----------


## aiki

Leżę w szpitalu z zapaleniem płuc bo się wróciło. Czytam sobie co tam działacie a swoją budowę to prawie z okna widzę.
Ach by się cos porobiło.

----------


## RysiekWLKP

Życzę szybkiego powrotu do zdrowia i pozdrawiam

Rysiek

----------


## karster

A brałeś może duże dawki witaminy c no askorbinian (czy tam jakoś kwas l-askorbinowy). Mozna to kupić w paczkach po 1kg i brać po płaskiej małej łyżeczce co godzine. Dopóki nie poczujesz, ze jeździ Ci w,brzuchu tzn przeczyszcza Cie, mozesz brać cały czas, no a potem mniej/ rzadziej. 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## the_anonim

*Aiki* może jakiś okład z młodych p....  jak nic nie pomaga, na pewno jakaś fajna pielęgniarka się tam kręci :big grin: .  ZDRÓWKA!

----------


## grend

Przynajmniej sobie odpocznies od tego koszmaru  :big grin:  Chociaz na pewn o taki odpoczynek nie chodziło. 

Kuruj sie do końca i zrób sobie póxniej miesiąc przerwy, ten koszmar  :smile:  nie ucieknie. Brat tez miał zapalenie płuc i miał cały rok wymazany z zyciorysu

----------


## aiki

To mnie Grend nie pocieszyłeś. Cały rok!
Nic nie bralem bo mi nic nie było. Osłuchowo wybadali i rtg. A do lekarza poszedłem na zatoki total zawalone.

Dzięki wszystkim i pozdrawiam. Te witaminy wciągajcie.

----------


## mother_nature

Aiki zdrówka! Przykro czytać, że cholerstwo Cię zmogło, wracaj do zdrowia jak najszybciej  :smile:

----------


## grend

> To mnie Grend nie pocieszyłeś. Cały rok!
> Nic nie bralem bo mi nic nie było. Osłuchowo wybadali i rtg. A do lekarza poszedłem na zatoki total zawalone.
> 
> Dzięki wszystkim i pozdrawiam. Te witaminy wciągajcie.


... raz ze konował zbyt szybko tego nie zdiagnozował a później twierdził że wszystko juz jest OK i sie skończyło pół roku w szpitalu. Póxniej pare miesięcy na spokojnym wracaniu do formy....

Nie straszę  :smile:  tylko ostrzegam....
Lepiej spokojnie wyleczyc niz zrobić coś za szybko...

----------


## aiki

Trend jeśli można to jak się czuł twój brat. Bo ja ogólnie czuje się dobrze tylko rtg pokazuje zapalenie.

----------


## matlacz

Hej 
Jeśli mogę wrócić do tematu płyt k-g na ścianach zamiast tynku maszynowego  :smile:  
Chce niedługo obłożyć cały dom  :smile:  
Niektórzy mówią mi żeby nie robic tego bo dom wtedy nie oddycha lepsze tynki gipsowo wapienne. Ja jestem raczej nastawiony na płyty k-g sam zrobie duzo taniej i mniej gipsowania  :smile:  
Co sądzisz o argumencie że ściany nie oddychają?

----------


## aiki

Tynki gipsowe potem smarują farbami co to nie przepuszczają powietrza a prędzej gruntują. Dla mnie żaden argument. Poza tym karton nie jest barierą a w środku gips. Ja okładam choć aktualnie mam zdrowotna przerwę.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Nasz caly dom opierdolilem w srodku plytami (sciany i sufity). Mieszkamy 3 lata, nie chorujemy, wilgoci nie ma, zyje sie dobrze.

Jak slysze z sciana ma oddychac to natychmiast wlacza mi sie empatia i mam ochote tej scianie wolnosc zwracac... bo skoro oddycha, znaczy ze zywa, a skoro zywa to co tak biedna ma stac...
Otoz nie, sciana ma stac a nie oddychac. Oddychac ma w domu wentylacja. 

Klej plyty i nie sluchaj oslow. Polecam goraco kleic na pianke do klejenia styropiany. Rewelacja.

----------


## aiki

Mi z kolei lepiej się klei na gipsowy. Wolniej i więcej paprania ale wychodzi mi równiej. Z pianką nigdy się nie lubiłem.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

I dlatego jeszcze budujesz  :smile:

----------


## matlacz

dziękuje macie racje. Ja używałem zawsze kleju i tak też zrobię tym razem  :smile:  
Sufit na parterze zrobię tylko tynkiem wapienno gipsowym  :smile:  
Życzę powrotu do zdrowia i szybkiego wprowadzenia się.

----------


## aiki

Dobra. wracam do żywych. Zdiagnozowali mnie do końca i będę żył. 
Choć mam uważać na siebie.
Dzisiaj pierwszy dzień w pracy - masakra.
Po trochu zacznę uczęszczać też na budowę choc plan na ten rok to głownie zbieranie kasy to muszę ocieplenie dahu ukończyć.
Więc chyba będzie dobrze.

----------


## aiki

Wczoraj pierwszy raz na budowie po przerwie. Płuca jeszcze niesprawne więc praca na pół gwizdka i w masce a to mnie dusi. Ale udało się ułożyć trochę wełny i jakiś porządek zrobić.

----------


## mother_nature

No to z grubej rury zacząłeś. W masce źle się oddycha nawet zdrowemu. I jeszcze te upały teraz...
Dbaj o siebie!

----------


## aiki

No dbam. Robię powoli i nie każdego dnia tak aby przemęczenie było na małym poziomie.

----------


## aiki

Jestem blisko zamówienia (we wtorek pomiary) Bramy garażowej i drzwi wejściowych.

Nie zagłębiałem sie za bardzo w temat więc jak jakieś uwagi to bardzo proszę "walić" śmiało

Brama: 
*Wiśniowski Unipro segmentowa przetłoczenie W z napędem Metro.
*
Drzwi:
Proszę nie sugerować sie podanymi poniżej cenami. To najszybszy sposób aby przedstawić to co chcę zamówić.

----------


## mother_nature

O, to podobnie jak ja - też mam plan w tym tygodniu zamówić drzwi zewnętrzne, u mnie potrzebne 2 pary  :smile: 
Zdecydowałam się na drewniane z szybami, oba skrzydła otwierać się będą na zewnątrz.

Oglądałam kiedyś KMT rozważając za i przeciw różnych typów drzwi, nie ma się tu do czego przyczepić  :smile: 
Jak długo będziesz na nie czekał?

----------


## Bejaro

KMT niestety ja polecić nie mogę mam jakieś ekonomiczne bo do pomieszczenia gospodarczego nie pamiętam modelu ale wybrzuszyły się są od słonecznej strony a okleina strasznie cienka mam jedną rysę oczywiście nie wiadomo kiedy powstała...Nie mam pojęcia jakie okleiny są u innych producentów ale to wybrzuszenie powoduje że ich nie polecam.Ale to model ekonomiczny od słonecznej strony.Do tego nagrzewają się ...

Zresztą to jedyne stalówki z jakimi miałam do czynienia bo wejściowe miałam kiedyś i teraz mam drewniane.

Bramę mam innego producenta więc się nie wypowiadam.

----------


## aiki

U mnie też dwie pary ale z racji kosztów na razie odpuszczam sobie drzwi do kotłowni. Tam będę szukał jakiś tańszych oby były. 
Chodzi o to aby zamknąć budynek na zimę i ciepło nie uciekało bo kotłownia to pewnie dopiero przyszły rok - aż się kasa nazbiera.
No i będę wiedział lepiej ile traci ciepełka ten mój dom. Ostatniej zimy musiałem od czasu do czasu iść po prostu napalić w kozie aby temp za wiele nie zeszła poniżej zera - ziemniaki nie zmarzły w środku - ale tymczasowa brama i drzwi to wielkie sito no i dach cały czas ocieplam - powoli i oszczędnie z siłami i pyłami.

Bejaro drzwi raczej do ekonomicznych nie nalezą więc mam nadzieje, że będzie dobrze.

----------


## aiki

Koleś co miał robić pomiary zwyczajnie mnie olał. Czy wszystko najlepiej robić samemu? Nawet nie zadzwonił więc skreślony jest.
A dzisiaj kolejna rolka wełny została ułożona w dachu. Maska daje się we znaki przy takich duchotach ale chyba ze mną lepiej bo zima nie wytrzymywałem w masce.

----------


## mother_nature

Tak, wszystko najlepiej robić samemu  :big grin:  Ewentualnie można liczyć na cud, że trafiło się na porządnego fachowca i będzie słowny oraz dokładny  :wink: 
Współczuję roboty pod dachem i to jeszcze z wełną, teraz pogoda wybitnie nie sprzyja.

----------


## aiki

Dzisiaj byłem u konkurencji kolesia który mnie "olał".
W przyszłym tygodniu maja przyjechać na pomiary.
Przy okazji trochę zjechali z ceną. Fajnie. tak sami od siebie. Jednak warto być osobiście a nie na maila.

----------


## aiki

Warstwa 5 cm wełny ułożona w dwóch pomieszczeniach - po niej już tylko folia i płyty.
Poszło łatwiej niż myślałem. Ciąłem wełnę na szerokość 3 "pól" po czym zdejmowałem dwa środkowe profile po środku i utykałem wełnę pomiędzy zew. profile. 
Sypialnia

Garderoba


Nacinanie wełny przy profilach tak aby była w miare swobodnie a nie ściśnieta profilami.
Czy tak robicie? GipsKartonitd to sugeruje ale czy to wiele zmieni?




Ogólnie to wytrzymałem w masce kilka godzin przy temp na poddaszu ok 22*C w bluzie z kapturem więc jest ze mną lepiej niż zimą.
Prochy dają radę.

----------


## aiki

Dzisiaj po pracy wpadłem na chwilę na poddasze i skończyłem z wełną w kolejnym pokoju. Cały czas maska no i chciałem okulary ale parowały.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Amancisko!

----------


## aiki

Dzisiaj robiłem najgorsze. Stelaż nad schodami i pod zabudowę rur od wentylacji. 
Drabinę dzisiaj zaliczyłem kilkadziesiąt razy i tęsknię za schodami. No i jak już poskładałem stelaż i dociąłem płyty to zjarzylem, że jeszcze potrzebne wkręty do mocowania płyt. No i resztę soboty przeznaczyłem na odpoczynek przy grillu. Bez piwka bo nie mogę

----------


## aiki

dzisiaj było tynkowanie ściany w garażu pod montaż bramy. 
Wyszło w miarę ale będzie jeszcze gładź. no i chyba łazienki będą tynkowane a nie w płytach.

----------


## aiki

Tynkuję łazienkę na poddaszu - powoli - po sterydach mam takie skurcze mięśni, ze nie ma co szaleć.
Sobota do południa to dwie ściany i potem skurcze. 


wcześniej zamontowałem schody na strych.
po małych korektach zamykają się, otwieraj tylko dołożyć wkoło wełny folie i gotowe.



od poniedziałku dalej tynkuje łazienkę - po pracy więc pójdzie wolno ale co tam.

Upały idą a na poddaszu jak na razie 21*C więc do ocieplenia poddasza chyba się przyłożyłem - strych to już sauna. jak skończę tynk to stelaż w łazience i kleję folię - 
mam nadzieję, że to będzie przyjemny etap.

----------


## aiki

Kolejna ściana w łazience wytynkowana.
Wiadomo - pod płytki to na szorstko  :smile: 


Jeszcze jedna i mogę robić stelaż pod KG.
No i mogę śmiało powiedzieć że płyty nawet przy własnej robocie wychodzą taniej.
A mam jeszcze łazienkę na dole ale tam to chyba jakąś gładzią zaciągnę z włóknami albo czym - muszę poczytać co się nada.

----------


## aiki

Tynkarza ze mnie nie da. Dobrze, że to łazienka i płytki przykryją ale jakbym miał głaskać jeszcze aby było równo to by mnie jasna .... wzięła. 
Zdjęć nie ma co wstawiać.
Ogólnie płyty biją na łeb tynkowanie samemu. Jakbym miał kasę i to zlecił to spoko

----------


## aiki

Co jest. Wysmatowalem pół strony a w poście tylko początek. Się coś sypie forum?

----------


## karster

Może Ci sie przywróciła jakaś wcześniejsza kopia zapasowa na stronie...

----------


## aiki

E z tel pisałem to chyba nie ma kopii zapasowych. Coś sie wykrzaczyło i tyle. 
A na pisanie ponownie straciłem natchnienie  :smile:

----------


## karster

Ja w 99% pisze z tel i zawsze pamięta, np teraz gdy zacząłem odpisywać o 9 a kończę o 11. Trzeba tylko stronę odświeżyć.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Burza. Prądu brak. Folia leży w strzępach. Pomidorów nie będzie. Więcej strat nie zarejestrowałem ale ciemno jest 8 na budowę nie wchodziłem. A jeszcze okna w mieszkaniu przeciekły. Wicher taki, że trzymałem aby do środka nie wpadły.

----------


## aiki

Krajobraz w koło mojej miejscowości to kikuty po drzewach i nic wiecej. 
A ja uporałem sie na poddaszu z wełną. Dzisiaj skończyłem i wszystko mnie gryzie.






Jutro sprzątanie a później folia. Mam nadzieję, że folia pójdzie gładko.

A tak wyglądają lasy w mojej okolicy.
U mnie rozwaliło folię w drobny mak ale to nic w porównaniu co się jest w koło.
U sąsiada poleciał dach - razem z krokwiami i ociepleniem i z wszystkim.
u drugiego obróbki blacharskie wisiały gdzieś tam jakieś dachówki poleciały i jeden dość duży świerk wylądował na drodze. 
No i trampoliny i namioty to standard.

----------


## sebcioc55

Widziałem filmik z tymi drzewami... to jakaś masakra. Ten dach co u sąsiada poleciał to jak to? Tak ze wszystkim? a dachy obok? Bo to dziwne ze tylko u niego taki hardcore...

----------


## aiki

nie przyglądałem sie ale raz ze dom wysoki i wiało z pola na niego to jeszcze fuszerka chyba bo żadnych szpilek od murłaty ani wieńca nie widziałem ale wścibski nie jestem i mogłem nie dojrzeć.
jesli chodzi o hardcore to w okolicach Chojnic jest gorzej. stodoly domy co staly po kilkadzirsiat lat padaly jak namioty.

----------


## aiki

u siostry okna przeciekaly, u drugiej tez, u kuzyna to samo - wszystkie plastiki w miare nowe. u mnie na szczescie nic. okno dachowe rozszczelnione i ani kropla w srodku. jednak jak sie robi samemu to roznica. nawet kominy co jesienia cikly teraz jakos sie uszczelnily i mimo tylu deszczy caly czas sucho.

----------


## mother_nature

Ale masakra  :sad: 
Zastanawiałam się jak to jest z tymi odlatującymi dachami, czy były połączone ze ścianami czy nie... A może lepiej jak sam dach odleci niż miałby jeszcze ściany uszkodzić? Sama nie wiem.

----------


## aiki

Jak patrzę na dachy co poleciały to większość wygląda na fuszerki - oszczędności. Z nowych domów budowanych zgodnie z projektem nic nie pozrywało.
A w las to jeszcze nawet nie byłem jechany zobaczyć. Lepiej chwilę odczekać niż poznawać na nowo okolicę.

----------


## aiki

Foliowanie rozpoczęte.
Folia z atestem z folnetu gorzej wypada niż typ 200 z OBI.
Nie wiem jak TYP 200 z folnetu wygląda ale chyba musi być niezdatna do użytku.
Jeśli chodzi o zastrzeżenia do folii z atestem to głównie jej grubość. Tolerancja to +/- 40% ale dlaczego zawsze robią w minus  :smile: 
Gdzieniegdzie to normalnie paznokciem można dziury zrobić. Jutro w pracy sprawdzę grubość w tych miejscach ale na moje doświadczenie to w tolerancji się nie mieści.
Folię kleję na taśmę dwustronną taką do wykładzin. Jak na razie najlepiej robiło się na taśmie tessa - najgorzej chyba na blue delphin.
No i najgorzej obciąć paznokcie przed odklejaniem papieru zabezpieczającego.
Samo klejenie folii idzie ok. Gdzieniegdzie robię fałdy jak nie uda mi sie dobrze zacząć i kąt prosty gdzieś ucieka.



Stanowisko robocze do odcinania kawałków foli z rolki.
W krzyżu łupie więc wole mieć wszystko na podwyższeniu.






Pozostaje posklejać ze sobą to co na ścianach wcześniej było i uszczelnić wszelkie przepusty i z tym jest najwięcej zabawy. A potem taśma ślizgowa i jedziemy zakupić płyty.

----------


## aiki

Zacząłem walkę z płytami.
Jeszcze muszę wtargać jakoś na górę te płyty.
Z jedną przeciętą sobie poradziłem samemu po drabinie ale cała się w ten sposób nie zmieści.

A to jak u samoroba. podpora do przykręcania płyt.
Przy ścianie kolankowej sie podstawia i opiera na tym płytę a z drugiej strony na drabinie. 


Choć kusi mnie podnośnik ale kasy brak.

----------


## aiki

Płyty samemu na górę- da się. A trochę kombinacji i idzie całkiem sprawnie tylko wolniej niż w kilka osób.
Kurcze nie mogę fotek z tel. Wstawiać. Jutro uzupełnienie.

----------


## mother_nature

Znajomy nas namawia, żebyśmy sobie kupili podnośnik do płyt, bo praca jest nieporównywalnie szybsza. Podobno nie ma problemów ze sprzedaniem takiego podnośnika po budowie, a używki i nowe w tej samej prawie cenie są.
Kusi nas, a zwłaszcza męża, który już coraz mniej sił ma a przerwy międzysezonowej na budowlany urlop zdrowotny nie będzie  :wink:

----------


## aiki

Też o tym myślałem ale niestety ostatnie pieniądze wydałem na płyty  :sad: 
Teraz muszę wykombinować jak na sufit przykręcać. jak podpory zrobić aby było wygodnie bo lekko raczej nie będzie.

----------


## mother_nature

Któryś z producentów ma bardziej poręczne formaty płyt, nie pamiętam niestety który. Ekipę tynkarską trochę pociągnęliśmy za języki i doradzili mniejsze kupić do roboty w pojedynkę. Niestety minus tych płyt jest taki, że więcej połączeń - więcej szpachlowania - więcej szlifowania  :Roll:

----------


## sebcioc55

kupcie podnośnik, nawet na allegro na raty. Potem na olx się sprzeda, ja kupiłem okazyjnie, zrobiłem cały sufit i sprzedałem z zyskiem 50 zł  :wink:  bez tego podnośnika nie wyobrażam sobie robienia płaskiego sufitu w pojedynkę... przynajmniej nie w rozsądnym czasie i bez stracenia zdrowych zmysłów.

----------


## aiki

Dziadek pomoże. Ja Kaszub jestem. Dam znać jak to się robi bez podnośnika

----------


## aiki

Transport płyt na górę. Samemu. A najgorsze jest bieganie po drabinie.





Przyrząd do przenoszenia płyt.


Na tym czymś leży płyta zanim wciągnę ją na górę.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Dziadek pomoże. Ja Kaszub jestem. Dam znać jak to się robi bez podnośnika


no tak wszystko jasen, ale po co ? :wink:  to tak jakby wkręcać wkręty śrubokrętem mając możliwość zrobienia tego wkrętarką  :wink:  wszystko się da tylko czasami trzeba to przemyśleć i siły i czas przeznaczyć na co innego.

----------


## aiki

E dam radę. Po prostu priorytety są inne. Wiem, że z podnośnikiem fajnie i lekko i w ogóle... ale....
Tak wyszło. i albo czekam miesiąc albo dwa do wolnych środków albo kombinuję i w dwa tygodnie mam płyty przykręcone.
A jakby było ciężko to jeszcze brata ściągnę.

----------


## sebcioc55

> E dam radę. Po prostu priorytety są inne. Wiem, że z podnośnikiem fajnie i lekko i w ogóle... ale....
> Tak wyszło. i albo czekam miesiąc albo dwa do wolnych środków albo kombinuję i w dwa tygodnie mam płyty przykręcone.
> A jakby było ciężko to jeszcze brata ściągnę.


wszystko rozumiem, podpowiem tylko wezwij brata, niech pomoże zeby duze płyty wnieść i przykręcic w paru miejscach, wypijecie po dwa piwa i będzie zrobione, reszte dokręcisz sobie sam. Podjechał bym do Ciebie i Ci pomógł ale do chojnic mam spory kawałek  :wink:

----------


## mother_nature

Aiki  :jaw drop:  Niezły hardkor z Ciebie!

----------


## aiki

Sebcio dzięki. Jakoś się da. w razie kłopotów to mam zaplecze ludzi do pomocy także spod szczecina nie warto chyba, że na to piwko  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Sebcio dzięki. Jakoś się da. w razie kłopotów to mam zaplecze ludzi do pomocy także spod szczecina nie warto chyba, że na to piwko


no przecież dla samej pomocy bym nie jechał  :wink:

----------


## karster

A ja nawet na to piwo nie mam czasu no ale moze to jest mysl, eymieniać się pomocą? Ja do Chojnic nie mam az tak daleko, strzelam ze 100-120km (do Bydgoszczy mam ok 60kilka) no ale nie mam czasu bo na budowie zapierdzielam a czasami popracować też muszę no i rodzina, trójka dzieciakow z żoną sami w domu... dlatego dzis razem leżymy na plaży w Kamionkach niedaleko Torunia a jutro znów walka z budowa i ze stropem...

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Na koniec budowy zlot. To się zapowiada parapetówa.

----------


## aiki

Sobota na budowie:
Ja, teść i brat.
Brat szpachlował łączenia na skosach i z doskoku pomagał płyty na sufit wdostać.
Płyty załapane tak aby nie spadły. Reszta wkrętów w poniedziałek.
Zrobione 3 pomieszczenia poza małym kawałkiem gdzie muszę DGP przepuścić na strych.
Pozostała sypialnia korytarz i łazienka. korytarz i łazienka jeszcze skosy i okno obrobić.









Poniżej sprzęt jaki używałem. Koszt żaden - wszystko walało się na placu budowy.
Chodzi o te kantówki z deseczkami. Sprzet się sprawdza - można sobie ustawiać płytę jak się chce.
Tylko podnośnik to dwóch ludzi  :smile:

----------


## mother_nature

Szybko Wam poszło  :big grin:  Wiadomo - w kupie raźniej  :big lol:

----------


## coachu13

Aiki, mogę spytać jak wykańczasz miejsca styku płyty GK ze ścianką kolankową ? Tam gdzie płyta schodzi pod kątem ?

----------


## aiki

Połączenie ślizgowe na flizelinie.

----------


## aiki

Rozwijając temat to do kolanowej kleiłem taśmę ślizgową. Potem wypełniałem uniflotem a następnie na płasko do płyty skosy flizelina również na uniflota.

----------


## aiki

Poddasze sie robi. Płyty przykrecone i połączenia brat zaszpachlował.
Dodatkowo wszystkie sufity są zrobione gładzią i wyszlifowane pod malowanie (brat o teść się tym zajmują)
Jeszcze ściany gładzią i wyszlifować i góra będzie zrobiona. Małe sprawy w łazience jak obudowa stelaża pozostanie na potem.









Tu kawałek sufitu do skończenia. Musze tam wstawić rurę od DGP.

----------


## aiki

Ja zająłem się płytami na dole.
Tu kleje na grzebień i gdybym wiedział, że tak fajnie to idzie u góry bym też kleił na grzebień. (paca z zębem 12 mm)
Jak na razie mam pół salonu i kuchnię i zacząłem wiatrołap i korytarz ale tam jest rzeźba i idzie wolniej.
Płyty w kuchni zielone bo takie miałem  :smile: . W łazience chcę zrobić klej do styro na siatce i na to płytki.
łazienka mała więc każdy cm się liczy.

----------


## aiki

Mamy już Drzwi wejściowe i bramę garażową.
Niestety o ile cały montaż bramy zrobiony super (koles naprawdę się starał) to na sam koniec sterowanie z włącznika dzwonkowego podpiął pod 230V.
Brama działała tylko na pilota więc w tej chwili sterowanie ręczne a cała płytka pojechała do serwisu Wiśniowskiego.
Drzwi KMT 75 Plus. Całkiem przyzwoite. Wszystko jak na razie działa bez zarzutu.
No i już nie ma przeciągów w domu i jest lepiej niż z prowizorkami jakie były do tej pory.





Brama Chodzi cicho i lekko - zdecydowanie lepiej niż na filmikach na YT.
Poza tym jeszcze muszę wykończyć z zewnątrz i bramę i drzwi tylko jakoś natchnienia nie mam.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Postęp idzie pełną parą. Co przekonało Cię do płyt? Coraz bardziej jestem i ja za tym rozwiązaniem. Możesz coś doradzić? U mnie w markecie płyty o standardowych wymiarach kosztują 14 zł ale w składzie zachęcają do kupna "lepszych" knaufa za (" no jak dla pana"  :big grin: ) 16,20 zł tylko nikt nie potrafi odpowiedzieć w czym są lepsze. Jest według Ciebie jakaś różnica?

----------


## aiki

Też używam knaufa ale porównania nie mam do innych. Do płyt przekonała cena w porównaniu do tynków i to że zrobię sam.
Jeśli chodzi o rady to klej z worka. Gipsowy na grzebień i jak dokładnie rozprowadzić po całości to nie ma efektu głuchego dźwięku przy stuk-puk. No i znacznie lepiej robi się we dwójkę bo samemu jak podnoszę płytę z klejem do pionu to strach, że trzasnie jest wielki.
Za płyty płacę 16 zł w lokalnym składzie i jeszcze dowiozą i pomogą rozładować.

----------


## aiki

Wiatrołap. Kabli i rur pełno więc jakieś zabudowy i inne.
Pierwszy stelaż krzyżowy w życiu - fajna sprawa bo mało wiercenia w suficie.
Oczywiście jak tylko zacząłem to przejściówka z SDS na zwykłe wiertła się rozpadła.
Myślałem, że wiertło połamie albo co ale rozpadu wrzeciona się nie spodziewałem i należało zaliczyć sklep.








Profil UA u mnie kosztuje ok 100 do tego jakieś łączniki i inne i robi się ponad 200.
Kantówki leżakują jeszcze od szalunków stropu. Zakupiłem tylko kołki rozporowe by je do ściany przymocować a to parę PLN'ów.
Tu będą drzwi.

----------


## aiki

Pomożecie?
Poszukuje w necie opraw oświetleniowych wpuszczanych w sufit podwieszany.
Coś w tym stylu:

Szukam czegoś co da dużo światła a jak nie widzę to nie mam pojęcia jak to świeci.
Jeśli macie jakieś doświadczenie to chętnie obejrzę propozycję.
światło do wiatrołapu i korytarza.
Wiatrołap to 3 m x 1,2 m - 3 punkty w suficie
Korytarz to 1,1 m x 2 m - 3 punkty w suficie.

Jeśli coś źle kombinuję to naprowadźcie mnie na dobrą drogę,

Dzięki z góry za porady.

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja bym kupił same oprawy za 10-15zł, a żarówki to potem możez wymienić jak Ci będzie za słabo albo za mocno  :wink:

----------


## aiki

Tak ale chodzi o to aby znaleźć taką co rozprasza światło a nie wali kierunkowo - punktowo.
W ostateczności to do jakiego sklepu sie brykne i pooglądam - tylko bardzo nie mam kiedy.

----------


## aiki

Wybrałem coś takiego.
Panel LED z mleczną szybą. Średnica 200 mm 18 W mocy.
We wiatrołapie wstawiłem dwa i jest naprawdę jasno. Jeden by wystarczył.
Koszt to 15 PLN z allegro więc jakby co to wymiana bez problemu.
Ciekawe dlaczego w sklepach kosztują od 70 w górę.



Jeszcze zaszpachlować i wiatrołap gotowy. A no i okno i drzwi obrobić.

----------


## hektor80

a nie boisz się że jak ten panel się uszkodzi to musisz wymienić całą oprawę i możesz nie dobrać drugiego takiego samego? Zrobiłeś zapas? Też nad nimi się zastanawiałem ale w końcu wybrałem zwykłe wpuszczane w których wymieniam tylko żarówki....

----------


## aiki

Porównywałem światło z wymiennymi żarówkami i tych z paneli. Całkiem co innego. tu jest bardziej rozproszone.
Koszt 15 zł więc w razie czego wymienię oba. A zapas zrobię bo jeszcze chyba do kuchni dokupię bo mi sie podoba  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Z placu boju.
Robię stelaż krzyżowy w salonie na suficie. w kuchni już jest - tylko płyty przykręcić i można szpachlować. 
Zdj. nie robię bo właściwie wszystkie by wyglądały tak samo. 
Mam nadzieję, że te płyty i gładzie się niedługo skończą i będę mógł ten cały kurz posprzątać raz na zawsze.
Poza tym jakieś schody wersja budżetowa potrzebna. Albo jakieś młynarskie na razie i po kilku latach zmiana albo home made ale tego się trochę obawiam bo wówczas robiłbym już docelowe. 
Jak się z tym uporam to biorę się za łazienki.
Dzisiaj zrobiłem ogień w kozie i musiałem robić na krótkim rękawie bo się w salonie rozgrzało do 23* a ja w suficie wierciłem.

A sie zagalopowałem. A co pomarzyć można, że juz łazienki robię.

----------


## grend

Aiki kiedy finisz ? W 2018 skończysz ?

----------


## aiki

Plan jest aby pod koniec 2018 zamieszkać. Mam nadzieję że się uda. Chyba, że prochy mnie wykończą.

----------


## karster

O kurka, mam poodbny plan a jakoś tak mile morskie w tyle za Tobą jestem więc życie jak zwykle to zweryfikuje. Czemu proszki Cię mają wykończyć? Nie ma co się szarpać na siłę bo wiesz, takie przysłowie jest, ze kto sie wybuduje i ogrodzi ten ze świata schodzi. Ja mam do tego taki problem, że żona mi trochę swiruje w domu z trójką dzieci w ciasnym mieszkaniu na wynajmie, gdzie wszystko jest źle. Musimy przetrwać ale i mam świadomość, że po uj mi dom jakby miała mi sie rodzina posypać... i weź tu człowieku spokojnie buduj, planuj a przy tym zarób tony diengów na tą tak zwana "inwestycje"

----------


## aiki

Oszczędzam się ale sterydy przez taki czas to to nawet takiego Kaszuba jak ja wykańczają. Choć lekarze mówią, że i tak super to znoszę. A Ty dasz radę bo u mnie się wlecze głównie ze względu na kasę. Nie mogę szybciej budować niż zarabiam.

----------


## karster

Może dam radę, ale ja już mam bicz banku nad sobą  :sad:  wystrzegałem sie tych zasranych złodzieji jak ognia ale bez credo budował bym się pewnie 5-10 lat i o roletach czy pc moglbym zapomnieć. Złodzieje zasrane chwalą się oprocentowaniem na poziomie 3% a realnie w ciągu 27lat oddać muszę 170%...  banda polskich decydentów


Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

No Ja też chce na sam koniec kredyt jakiś szarpnąć ale nie hipotekę tylko zwykły.
Muszę podłączenia do domu zrobić i kotłownie i kuchnie więc może w 30 tyś się zmieszczę.
Buduje się prawie 5 lat więc czas to zakończyć z małym kredytem.
Do wprowadzki potrzebuję jeszcze: 
-dokończyć płyty i malowanie
-zrobić przynajmniej jedną łazienkę
-zrobić kuchnie
-podłogi wszędzie
-przyłącza (prąd, woda, kanaliza, gaz)
-kotłownia
-schody na górę
I właściwie już można będzie mieszkać.

----------


## the_anonim

*aiki* 5 lat bez kredytu to i tak super. Coś za coś. Zawsze to bez kieratu na 30lat. :big lol: 




> Do wprowadzki potrzebuję jeszcze


lista jeszcze nie mała jak dla samoroba ale trzymam kciuki. :yes: 




> A sie zagalopowałem. A co pomarzyć można, że juz łazienki robię.


Samoroby to dziwni ludzie marzą o tym jak sobie łamią kręgosłup układając płytki :big lol: 

Wrzuć jakieś wizki tej łazienki jak masz.

----------


## aiki

Nie mam. Jeszcze do tematu nie podchodzę bo chce wyjść z plytowania jak najszybciej.
Jak coś stworzę to wrzucę.

----------


## cob_ra

> No Ja też chce na sam koniec kredyt jakiś szarpnąć ale nie hipotekę tylko zwykły.
> Muszę podłączenia do domu zrobić i kotłownie i kuchnie więc może w 30 tyś się zmieszczę.
> Buduje się prawie 5 lat więc czas to zakończyć z małym kredytem.
> Do wprowadzki potrzebuję jeszcze: 
> -dokończyć płyty i malowanie
> -zrobić przynajmniej jedną łazienkę
> -zrobić kuchnie
> -podłogi wszędzie
> -przyłącza (prąd, woda, kanaliza, gaz)
> ...


Skąd ja to znam, jakby nie kredyt na budowę domu to byśmy za rok może weszli na swoje. Ale przycisnęło nas i w robocie zdobyłem kasę na wykończeniówkę z meblami. Ważne, że bez sznurka  w banku.

----------


## aiki

Lista optymistyczna ty bardziej, że przyłączy nie chce robić samemu bo to zawsze oznacza zajęcie pasa drogowego przekopy albo przewierty itp. 
Kuchnia to chyba casto albo Ikea więc najgorzej to zaprojektować. Łazienka malutka więc kręgosłup chyba wytrzyma najgorsze jest mieszanie kleju wiertarką- nie idzie się wyprostować po tym. Ale choć po 3 płytki dziennie to dam radę. U mnie za metr położenia płytek kasują od 50 w górę więc sorry ale dziękuję. Mogę mieć nawet krzywo.

----------


## mother_nature

Przyłącza zleć i to najlepiej firmom, które współpracują z urzędem w Twojej okolicy. Już się nauczyłam, że tylko taki sposób jest jedynym słusznym, choć nie zawsze najtańszym.

Planuję u siebie podobne światełka, jak Twoje, z tym że poprzestanę na 6 W. Znajomi użytkują i są bardzo zadowoleni.

----------


## aiki

Światełka są super. Jasno jest a ja tak lubię.
Bez porównania ze zwykłymi żarówkami czy świetlówkami.
Dzisiaj może założę w kuchni - tam mam 4 x 18W więc będzie dawało po oczach.
Zobaczymy jak będzie, czy udało mi sie dobrać odpowiednie rozmieszczenie.

----------


## ufbufkruf

> W łazience chcę zrobić klej do styro na siatce i na to płytki.
> łazienka mała więc każdy cm się liczy.


Aiki robiłeś już tą łazienkę? Podobny pomysł zawitał w mojej głowie bo tez mam bardzo małą łazienkę na dole.

----------


## aiki

Nie. jeszcze nie robiłem.
To raczej temat na przyszły rok.
Ja nie idę jak burza - jestem pewnie już nazywany tu na forum dinozaurem.
Ale chodzi mi po głowie kleić płytki bezpośrednio na BK. i tak będzie folia w płynie wcześniej i grunt głęboko penetrujący więc nie wiem czy siatka i klej ma sens.
Teraz planuję opanować przyłącza do budynku tak aby w połowie przyszłego roku już wszystko było podłączone.
Muszę z KB pogadać może poleci jakieś sprawdzone firmy bo ciężko u nas w tym temacie.

----------


## karster

Jakie przyłącza? Ja placiłem chyba 250 zl za podłączenie wody (od granicy dzialki) a reszt robiem sam. Prąd to już energetyka i lokalny elektryk (w trakcie...) sam od złacza do domu, + mała rozdzielnia tymczasowa czyli elektryk tylko papierki + licznik i ew pomiar uziomu. Gazy brak, moze kiedyś ale na razie go nawet nie potrzebuję a kanaliza juz jest na działce w formie studzienki, trzeba do niej sie dokopać ale to później  :wink: 

PS. Jakie delikatne ćwiczenia na ten zakichany kręgosłup polecasz, konkretnie?

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## 1Aleksandra1

> Nie. jeszcze nie robiłem.
> To raczej temat na przyszły rok.
> Ja nie idę jak burza - jestem pewnie już nazywany tu na forum dinozaurem.
> Ale chodzi mi po głowie kleić płytki bezpośrednio na BK. i tak będzie folia w płynie wcześniej i grunt głęboko penetrujący więc nie wiem czy siatka i klej ma sens.
> Teraz planuję opanować przyłącza do budynku tak aby w połowie przyszłego roku już wszystko było podłączone.
> Muszę z KB pogadać może poleci jakieś sprawdzone firmy bo ciężko u nas w tym temacie.


Przepraszam, że się wtrącę. Ale radził bym ci na BK położyć grunt, klej bez siatki, hydroizolacja i dopiero na to płytki. Klejem zrobisz sobie podłoże pod hydroizolację. Też sam buduję. Z tym że jestem budowlańcem z wykształcenia i z zamiłowania.

----------


## aiki

> Przepraszam, że się wtrącę. Ale radził bym ci na BK położyć grunt, klej bez siatki, hydroizolacja i dopiero na to płytki. Klejem zrobisz sobie podłoże pod hydroizolację. Też sam buduję. Z tym że jestem budowlańcem z wykształcenia i z zamiłowania.


Jeszcze nic nie postanowione więc dzięki za rady. Cały czas jest szansa na zmiany  :smile:

----------


## aiki

> Jakie przyłącza? Ja placiłem chyba 250 zl za podłączenie wody (od granicy dzialki) a reszt robiem sam. Prąd to już energetyka i lokalny elektryk (w trakcie...) sam od złacza do domu, + mała rozdzielnia tymczasowa czyli elektryk tylko papierki + licznik i ew pomiar uziomu. Gazy brak, moze kiedyś ale na razie go nawet nie potrzebuję a kanaliza juz jest na działce w formie studzienki, trzeba do niej sie dokopać ale to później 
> 
> PS. Jakie delikatne ćwiczenia na ten zakichany kręgosłup polecasz, konkretnie?
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol



Przyłącza to u mnie kicha bo woda po drugiej stronie asfalu a kanaliza w asfalcie. Pierwsza wycena z dzisiaj to 30 zł za metr woda i 60 kanaliza  + materiały
Do tego pewnie coś skasują za załatwienie papierologi . Konkretną wycenę mam dostać w tygodniu.
Nie mam czasu na bieganie po urzędach - może KB coś doradzi.

----------


## aiki

Jeśli chodzi o ćwiczenia to najprostsze - skłonów kilka (przód, tył, boki) kręcenie bioder, rozciąganie. Mi przy lekkim bólu wystarczało jakies 2 min z rana takiego rozruszania sie. A najważniejsze to chyba nie doprowadzić na budowie do owiania pleców. Albo zdjąć kurtkę czy bluzę zanim się spocisz albo nie zdejmować do samego końca.

----------


## aiki

Żeby nie było, że nic się nie dzieje.

Salon i trochę miejsca na schody.
Brat daje radę. Zaciąga gładzią wszystko 2 razy potem tylko lekko wystarczy przeszlifować.










Na bałagan nie zwracajcie uwagi. 
Sprzątam raz na tydzień albo dwa i nie wiadomo dlaczego tak sie dzieje że zawsze jest co sprzątać.

----------


## aiki

Kuchnia.
Już mam stracha przed meblowaniem a zbliża sie ten moment.








Korytarz. 
Po prawej łazienka - obecnie składzik i regał ze słoikami
Po lewej kuchnia.
Na wprost wejście - będą jeszcze jedne drzwi.
Ja stałem w salonie.

----------


## karster

Dzieje się dzieje  :smile:  napisz coś tym małym diable na srodku z kawałkiem rury, daje toto trochę ciepła? Ktoś tu na forum takie piece nadmuchowe robił, Przemek?
Czymś będę musiał za kilka tyg grzać w domu.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Jak dorzucę tak aby sie paliło nie tliło to krótki rękawek i jeszcze za ciepło.
Jedyny minus to rozprowadzenie ciepła. Ciepło w pomieszczeniu gdzie stoi reszta chłodna chyba żeby palić cały dzień.
Piece nadmuchowe robił i pewnie jeszcze robi Przemek. He Wariat chyba zawalony robotą o cisza u Niego.

A jeszcze jedno. Grzeje ta rura nie ten diabełek.

----------


## karster

Tak, wiem ze rura. Dla tego dobrze by było jej kawałek. Myslałem kiedyś by taką rurę obudować większą rurą + dorobic radiator nawet i taki z profili od regipsow no i do tego dmuchawa...

----------


## aiki

Ale wiatrak po stronie zimnej czyli tłoczy powietrze do tego koncentryka bo to się do czerwoności potrafi rozgrzać.

----------


## aiki

Dzisiaj zabudowałem rurę od DGP na poddaszu. Zwlekałem jak mogłem ale w końcu przyszedł czas. 
A tak ogólnie to przechodzę do malowania parteru farbą gruntującą że śnieżki. Gęste to jak nie wiem. Jedynie radość z tego, że jak pomalowane to koniec z danym pomieszczeniem na jakiś czas daje siłę na kolejne machnięcia pędzlem.
 Potem wracam na poddasze aby ściany doprowadzić do stanu - nadaję się do malowania.

----------


## aiki

Po malowaniu to na co czas? Podłogi, drzwi czy coś o czym nie pomyślałem?
Jaka jest kolejność najlepsza wykańczania się.

----------


## aiki

A jeszcze parapety.

----------


## hektor80

> Dzisiaj zabudowałem rurę od DGP na poddaszu. Zwlekałem jak mogłem ale w końcu przyszedł czas. 
> A tak ogólnie to przechodzę do malowania parteru farbą gruntującą że śnieżki. Gęste to jak nie wiem. Jedynie radość z tego, że jak pomalowane to koniec z danym pomieszczeniem na jakiś czas daje siłę na kolejne machnięcia pędzlem.
>  Potem wracam na poddasze aby ściany doprowadzić do stanu - nadaję się do malowania.


tylko nie śnieżka ! zmień jak najszybciej

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...87#post7565587

----------


## aiki

> tylko nie śnieżka ! zmień jak najszybciej
> 
> http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...87#post7565587


Znam temat. u mnie nie śmierdzi. Próba zrobiona.

----------


## hektor80

ja bym nie ryzykował. czasem ten smród wychodzi po kilku miesiącach. no ale to Twój dom.....spoko

----------


## aiki

Gładzie. Powoli maja się ku końcowi. Zostało szlifowanie sypialni i garderoby i malowanie podkładową.
Do szlifowania zakup maszynki


Najlepsze w niej to taśma ledowa wkoło tarczy.
Widać przy niej wszystkie nierówności podczas szlifowania bez żadnych dodatkowych lamp.
Poza tym zbiera całkiem sporo pyłu bez odkurzacza (odsysanie ma  sobie)
Papier 240 niestety jeden tylko w zestawie. Jak założyłem 180 to zbiera za ostro.
Szlifowałem gładź gładź z worka UNI więc miękka. Tam gdzie była gotowa z wiadra to spoko - jest twardsza. 

To małe żelazko mam juz kilka lat i zawsze daje radę. W narożnikach super sprawa.
Co prawda ta wieksza ma opcje szlifowania narożników ale wówczas bardziej pyli.


Karcher z filtrem użytkowanym chyba od nowości a wygląda iż ma już kilka lat.
A tyle pozbierał z całego domu - dużo mimo wszystko było szlifowane ręcznie (brat).
Nowy filtr 100 PLN'ów ale chyba zainwestuję dopiero przed układaniem paneli.

----------


## aiki

Ogólnie to czasu mało teraz na budowę. W pracy nawał jakiś - soboty do roboty. Jedyny plus, że trochę więcej kasy wpłynie.
Dzisiaj z racji Niedzieli handlowej byliśmy w sklepie "łazienkowo - podłogowo - drzwiowym"
Ceny powalają. Pozostaje internet albo już lepiej OBI.
Chodziło na szczęście bardziej o dobranie kolorystyki płytek i drzwi i w ogóle w jakim kierunku iść.

Robią tam też wizualizację - projekt łazienek ale cena mnie rzuciła na kolana - 750 PLN'ów (ze dwie stówki chyba bym poświęcił). Jak to usłyszałem to już dalej nie słuchałem  :sad: 
Co prawda było tam iż jeśli u nich wszystko kupie to kasę oddadzą ale na samej kabinie prysznicowej będę jakieś 1,5 kPLN'ów do przodu.

----------


## Kamil_

U mnie w lokalnych galeriach płytek projekt i wizualizacja jest gratis jak zakupisz u nich płytki.
Jeżeli nie to po prostu chyba płacisz 200-300 zł "zaliczki", która później przepada jak nie dokonasz zakupu.

----------


## rafhi

Ooo to kogoś z tą kasą trochę "powaliło"  

A pytanie aiki bo wspomniałeś o kuchni ? Czy na etapie elektryki miałeś już projekt/wizualizacje kuchni co gdzie będzie ? Czy tak sobie mniej/więcej założyłeś ?

----------


## aiki

Mniej więcej. Jedynie wysokość gniazdek brałem pod uwagę. No i zrobiłem tak aby gniazdka wszystkie były nad blatem. Zawsze mnie wkurza odłączanie sprzętu z gniazdkiem wciśniętym gdzieś za szafką.
Ostatnio czytałem chyba na muratorze aby do zmywarki piekarnika nie robić gniazdek za tym sprzętem tylko lekko z boku bo one dochodzą do ściany.

----------


## marcko

> Mniej więcej. Jedynie wysokość gniazdek brałem pod uwagę. No i zrobiłem tak aby gniazdka wszystkie były nad blatem. Zawsze mnie wkurza odłączanie sprzętu z gniazdkiem wciśniętym gdzieś za szafką.
> Ostatnio czytałem chyba na muratorze aby do zmywarki piekarnika nie robić gniazdek za tym sprzętem tylko lekko z boku bo one dochodzą do ściany.


dokładnie
dorzucę jeszcze tak samo jest w przypadku - wody i kanalizacji - zmywarki, pralki
gniazdko też by wypadało dać wyżej niż woda  :smile:  ale to pewnie wiadomo

----------


## sebcioc55

Gniazdo od piekarnika zazwyczaj można zrobić tuż zanim ale "na samymm dole", gniazdo od zmywarki warto zrobić pod zlewem, bo i tak tam podłączamy wąż od wody i odpływ, więc i prąd można, bo tam już faktycznie za zmywarką każdy cm ważny.

----------


## aiki

Ta. Zmywarka. Cały czas było że zmywarki niet. A teraz zmywarka da. A gniazda do zmywarki niet. Będzie przedłużacz albo kabel natynkowe gdzieś za szafkami. Woda i odpływ to nie problem. 
A no i oczywiście pamiętam jak pisaliście że lepiej przygotować na wyrost. 
Kobieta zmienną jest.

----------


## sebcioc55

Panie, zmywarka musi być  :wink:  lepiej że się teraz odwidziało niż później jakby już kuchnia była  :roll eyes:  a za szafkami wszystko można puścić, więc bedzie dobrze.

----------


## karster

Wtrące swoje 3 grosze do dyskusji i wyrażę sprzeciw  :tongue:  nie zawsze zmywarka jest przy zlewie  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

U mnie bedzie.  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Wtrące swoje 3 grosze do dyskusji i wyrażę sprzeciw  nie zawsze zmywarka jest przy zlewie 
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


też kiedyś tak myślałem że tak można. Nawet mam podejście wod-kan pod wyspą bo tam miała być zmywarka, jednak zycie zweryfikowało że zmywarka koło zlewu jest po prostu dobrym pomysłem, nie bez powodu wszyscy tak robią. Rozumiem jezeli ktoś zmywarke dokłada później a wcześniej nie przemyśli na nią miejsca. Tutaj jak masz wszystko nowe i możesz zrobić dosłownie wszystko, więc koło zlewu to nejlepszy pomysł  :yes:

----------


## aiki

Zlew, śmietnik pod zlewem, zmywarka obok. wszystko w pobliżu.

----------


## karster

Siostra nie ma obok  :big tongue:  bo ma w innej części zabudowy, w wykuszu jest zlew ze sporym blatem i szafką pod nim (z koszem oczywiście) ale zmywarka by tam już nie weszła więc jest na ścianie obok całkowicie w osobnej zabudowie meblowej no i nie słyszałem narzekań  :wink:

----------


## Iscra

> ale zmywarka by tam już nie weszła więc jest na ścianie obok


I to jest punkt  :big tongue:  Jak by weszła, to byłaby przy zlewie. Jak nie wchodzi - to jest gdzie indziej. I nie ma co narzekać, bo przecież alternatywą byłby jej zupełny brak  :big grin:

----------


## aiki

Rok temu zaczynałem z wełna na poddaszu i stelażami. Potem dopadło mnie choróbsko, trzyma do dzisiaj i biorę prochy, które mają mi pomóc na płuca ale cała reszta siada. Ale mniejsza z tym.
 Po diagnozie plan był aby dokończyć w tym roku ocieplenie dachu.
Ale to było w czerwcu.  :smile: 
Dzisiaj wygląda tak:

----------


## aiki

Na koniec roku wszystko pomalowane farbą gruntującą  - poddasze i parter prócz garażu, kotłowni i łazienek.

Oto czym malowałem:

  

Śnieżka jest ok - wypadła najlepiej z tych trzech. Nie śmierdzi (bo z tego co czytałem to tylko na tynkach CW śmierdzi)

Alpina też jest ok - Choć w malowaniu wałkiem trochę gorzej wypada od śnieżki ale jak wyschnie to nie ma różnicy.

Sentic jest blee - maluje sie najgorzej i krycie też dalekie od poprzedniczek. 
Nawet po wyschnięciu przebijają się płyty gdzie nie było gładzi no i wydajność też mniejsza.

Malowałem różnymi gdyż nie zawsze u mnie sklepy były otwarte i brałem co było w danym sklepie. 
Cenowo zbliżone ok 60 PLN za wiaderko. Na całość zużyłem ok 5 wiader - trochę zostało.

----------


## aiki

Plan na 2018 r.
Przeprowadzić się!!!

Ale po kolei:
 -łazienka na dole
 -kotłownia (tynki i takie tam) aby było gdzie kocioł powiesić
 -malowanie
 -podłogi 
 -kuchnia

W międzyczasie przyłącza prądu, gazu, wody i kanalizacji (tu będę się posiłkował kredytem)

Jak już będzie kuchnia to zaczynamy przeprowadzkę.

----------


## Kamil_

Smród wychodził po paru miesiącach  :wink: 
Ja bym nie ryzykował  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Jaką folię w płynie do izolacji łazienki polecacie?

----------


## cob_ra

Ja u siebie dawałem mapei.

----------


## aiki

Zabudowa stelaża WC. Przód płyta 2x
Od góry mała rewizja do podłączenia wężyka od wody.
Zawór będzie poza obudową tak aby był łatwy dostęp.



Wszystko połączenia płyt na flizelinie i narożnikach na uniflocie.
Widać też ścianę zaciągnięta klejem do płytek tak aby lepiej nakładało się folię w płynie i trochę wyrównać suporex


Teraz trochę poczekam aż wyschnie i nakładam hydroizolację.
Wczoraj też jakieś zakupy zostały poczynione do łazienki.
Szafka pod umywalkę - udało się z promocji z połowę ceny - żadnych uszkodzeń tylko powystawowa.

Do tego umywalka KOŁO.
Całość wygląda tak tylko białe:

----------


## aiki

A taki będzie kibelek wisiał.
Roca Debba z deską wolno opadającą.

----------


## kocbeat

Będziesz dawał siatkę pod płytki?
Gdzieś widziałem że dają na bk pod płytki

----------


## aiki

Nie. Na to co teraz jest będzie folia w płynie i płytki klejone na klej elastyczny.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Nie. Na to co teraz jest będzie folia w płynie i płytki klejone na klej elastyczny.


gruntujesz klej? ja bym w niego jednak wkleił ta siatke, bałybm sie ze popeka

----------


## aiki

Tak klej będzie gruntowany odpowiednio. Tam gdzie folia w płynie to gruntowanie pod folie a gdzie bez foli to unigrunt.
Mam nadzieję że nie popęka. Jeśli miałoby pękać to tylko od siadania budynku (stoi już 4 lata więc swoje osiadł mam nadzieje) a na to siatka chyba nie pomoże.

----------


## aiki

Folia jaką kupiłem to Atlas Woder W.
Obejrzałem filmiki instruktażowe na YT i jedyne co mnie teraz powstrzymuje od dalszych prac to to, że jeszcze nie wyschło dobrze no i temp.
Mam 4 stopnie jak nie palę w kozie a jak pale to mam 20. Trochę duże skoki temp jak na folię.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Folia jaką kupiłem to Atlas Woder W.
> Obejrzałem filmiki instruktażowe na YT i jedyne co mnie teraz powstrzymuje od dalszych prac to to, że jeszcze nie wyschło dobrze no i temp.
> Mam 4 stopnie jak nie palę w kozie a jak pale to mam 20. Trochę duże skoki temp jak na folię.


w 20* to folia szybko wyschnie, napal rano a najlepiej podbij jeszcze tem dzien wczesniej, pomaluj i nastepnego dnia już mozesz dzialać dalej  :wink:

----------


## aiki

Musiałbym jakiś dzień wolnego wziąć a w robocie teraz sporo do ogarnięcia. Trochę chyba te mrozy przeczekam. Zobaczymy jak to będzie schło wszystko.

----------


## micbarpia

aiki ile cm trzeba liczyc na zabudowe kibelka wiszącego? chodzi mi o odleglosc od sciany .

----------


## aiki

> aiki ile cm trzeba liczyc na zabudowe kibelka wiszącego? chodzi mi o odleglosc od sciany .


Muszę zmierzyć ile u mnie to wyszło ale wydaje mi się, że ok 18 cm. Jutro zmierzę i podam dokładnie choć przy podejściu kanalizy ze ściany można urwać jeszcze kilka cm.
Poczytaj trochę o stelażach tam są wymiary. Dodajesz do tego 2 x płyta GK plus płytki.

----------


## aiki

Nie wytrzymałem i dzisiaj łazienka zagruntowana folią w płynie, reszta będzie unigruntem

Prysznic - kiedyś będzie  :smile: 


Kibelek - już jest tylko czeka na płytki

Umuwalka - j.w.


Przy cienkiej warstwie schło bardzo szybko mimo iż temp raczej z dolnej granicy stosowania.
Jutro muszę podjechać do OBI po narożniki do uszczelnienia folią. No i chyba jeszcze jedno wiaderko folii.
Może rzucę okiem na płytki jakie mają.

----------


## aiki

Ktoś mnie pytał o poszerzenie pod progiem drzwi. Proszę:




Koszt to 100 PLN za 10 cm.(drogo ale do całości drzwi to nie tak źle.
Poszerzenie dedykowane więc tylko wsunęli panowie w próg i przykręcili jakimiś śrubkami.

A tym sie teraz zajmuje. Jedynie jakies choróbska mi przeszkadzają i idzie wolno.



Kliny sporo ułatwiają i wychodzi równo nawet jak na mnie.

----------


## Kamil_

aiki nie obraź się, że wracam do początku Twojej budowy ale mam ważne pytanie:
Na początku pisałeś, że będziesz dawał wszędzie nadproża strunobetonowe.
Później jednak zacząłeś szalowac i wylewać je sam (zbroiłeś je jakoś?).
A przed samym szalowaniem stropu jednak kupiłeś 2-3 sztuki stunobetonowych.
Pytam czym jest to spowodowane?

Kolejne pytanie widzę, że ostatnią warstwę przed stropem docinałeś na 6 cm - rozumiem było spowodowane to wysokością, jaką chcesz uzyskać na gotowo po wylaniu posadzek? Jaka to wysokość docelowa? W jaki sposób docinałeś bloczki? Ręcznie? Równo wyszło?

Co do kafli zazdroszczę - chciałbym już być na takim etapie.

----------


## aiki

Na parterze nadproża zbrojone 4 x#12 strunobetonowe tam gdzie nie było miejsca na lane - strunobetonowe niższe są. Na poddaszu strunobetonowe bo łatwiej, szybciej i przyjemniej. 
Ostatniej warstwy nie docinałem są gotowe BK 5,6,8,12,24,36,42 cm więc można sobie dobrać do woli. 
Wysokość do stropu to 268 cm chyba ale robiłem sufit podwieszany więc trochę się obniżyło.

----------


## ufbufkruf

Aiki jakiej firmy masz drzwi? 
Co do docinania ja dopiero pod koniec budowy zacząłem do tego używać krajzegi z dużą tarczą i improwizowanej prowadnicy z kantówki i dwóch ścisków. Szybko, równo i przyjemnie.

----------


## aiki

Kmt plus 75

----------


## karster

aiki, te stelaże WC kupowałeś chwilę temu, jakieś opinie już o nich posiadasz? Wiesz, ten niski mnie mocno intersuje bo ten wysoki to jak nie taki sam to podobny kupię a jest w czym wybierać. Nie wiedziałem że są takie standardy a mam w małym wc kibelek pod oknem i max jaki tam wcisnę to zdaje się 106cm od chudziaka do kafelków.
Już myślałem o kupnie normalnego 112/113cm i rżnięciu go potem spawaniu w razie potrzeby... (tak jakbym miał przypadkiem za mało pracy na budowie)

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Normalnego nie tnij bo muszla będzie na podłodze leżała a Ty na kolanach sikać będziesz.
Opinii jeszcze nie mogę wyrazić bo nieużywane. jedyne co to do montażu było wszystko w zestawie. żadnej śrubki czy kołka nie musiałem szukać.

----------


## karster

Raczej chodziło mi o cięcie z góry. Luz, co raz więcej znajduję stelazy poniżej 1m wysokosci.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Się porobiło...

----------


## aiki

sie ma Przemo. Się robi powoli cały czas o ile zdrowie pozwala.
Sprawności i wytrzymałości to Ja już takiej nie mam.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja też, niestety, badania okresowe już tak ładnie nie wychodzą, więc może o wakacjach jakiś czas pomyśleć. Roboty nie przerobimy.

----------


## aiki

Na budowę chodzę co 2 dzień albo co 3. Końcówka już więc czas się trochę oszczędzać.
Choć bardziej dobija mnie praca a nie budowa.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jak jakieś bardzo poważne kwasy, to lepiej to zostaw, albo jak nie potrafisz, to daj się zwolnić i depresja 3 miesiące. 
Z drugiej strony z pracą to jest tak, jak i ze wszystkim - wszędzie dobrze, gdzie nas nie ma. Kiedyś to przerabiałem, a teraz zwyczajnie się nie angażuję zbytnio i regularnie chodzę po podwyżkę. Stresu i tak sporo, a weź jeszcze robotę zmieniaj. Poza tym pomagają duże dawki witamin B3 i D3, magnez, potas, chrom i selen. 

Wiosna idzie!

----------


## aiki

Magnez, potas, sterydy, witaminy już prawie rok. A sterydy potrafią wykończyć przy takim czasie brania. Robota spoko tylko dużo tej roboty i przychodzę po prostu zje...y. witaminy d nie mogę brać bo wapń u mnie nie wskazany. Nawet słońce mam omijać.

----------


## Norbi89

Sterydy  :jaw drop: 

Ja polecam melisę ale nie w torebkach tylko sypaną przed snem lepiej się wysypiam i po dniu "na steresie" pomaga lepiej zasnąć  :smile: 

-----------------------------

Wracając do budowy jak się układa płyteczki na tych kołeczkach ? Daleko mi do tego etapu ale chętnie się dowiem jak to jest  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Równo. Bez klinów by szło gorzej a na pewno dłużej. Choć jak widać i tak się nie spieszę.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Normalnego nie tnij bo muszla będzie na podłodze leżała a Ty na kolanach sikać będziesz.
> Opinii jeszcze nie mogę wyrazić bo nieużywane. jedyne co to do montażu było wszystko w zestawie. żadnej śrubki czy kołka nie musiałem szukać.


Ja u sebie mam jeden stelarz przerabiany na nizszy. Nie ma z tym problemu. Muszla wisi na tej samej wysokosci tylko przycisk wypadl nizej, ale nie zuca sie to nijak w oczy. Generalnie biorac pod uwage koszty uwazam ze bylo warto te 2 godziny roboty poswiecic  :big grin:

----------


## aiki

Cięciałka Dedra za 250 czy jakoś tak ale robotę robi.








Płytki ścienne więc miękkie dł 75 cm. Ciekawe jak pójdzie z podłogowymi.

----------


## aiki

Ściany obłożone. Jest kilka mankamentów ale jak na pierwszy raz to jestem na "+"
Myślę, że jak się zrobi fugi to będzie ok. 






Teraz sufit podwieszany potem podłoga i fugi i montaż wyposażenia.

----------


## chilli banana

aiki, myślę, że ogólnie fajnie, jak na pierwszy raz  :smile:  wygląda, że kafle trzymają pion i poziom

ale gdyby to robił mój mąż, to po pochwaleniu  :wink:  zwróciłabym mu uwagę na:

- dlaczego kafle na kiblu nie są w jednej linii z tymi wyżej - rozumiem, że to przez to, że początek gdzieś tam wypadł i się nie zgrało, ale można było o tym pomyśleć 
- brak zgrania wzoru w tym rogu z kibelkiem, znowu zakłóca mi harmonię  :wink: 
- wygląda jakby kafle w tym rogu były krótsze niż cała płytka - dla mnie estetyczniej wygląda, jeśli kafle w rogach tworzą całość
- kafle na kibelku są wykończone listwą? jak tak to bym to jeszcze wywaliła  :wink: 

ale ważne, żeby tobie się podobało, bo wiadomo, że każdy na coś innego zwraca uwagę, więc jakby co, to nie bierz do siebie, to mój małż musi ze mną wytrzymywać  :smile:

----------


## aiki

1. pomyślałem - zdecydowałem się na takie rozwiązanie. Na zdj. rzuca się w oczy ale w rzeczywistości nie.
2. Nie da się zgrać wzoru bo to nieregularne mazaje. nie są to płytki kierunkowe i cała łazienka jest na chybił trafił.
3. Nie bardzo wiem o co chodzi. Nie da się w obu rogach dać całych płytek a wolałem mieć całe pod prysznicem.
4. Listwa jest ok  :smile: . Nie mam ani sprzętu ani dość umiejętności aby wykończyć róg szlifując płytki 45*

Żonie się podoba  :smile: .
Do siebie nic nie biorę bo wszystko co piszesz było przemyślane i wybór był taki jak wykonanie.

----------


## chilli banana

> Żonie się podoba .


to najważniejsze  :smile: 




> Do siebie nic nie biorę bo wszystko co piszesz było przemyślane i wybór był taki jak wykonanie.


aiki nie będę już komentować, bo jak piszesz, że wszystko to przemyślałeś, to ok, wyjdzie na to, że się tylko czepiam, a nic mi do twojej łazienki, będę się czepiać mojej  :wink: 
tylko wyjaśnie ad. 3 - nie chodzi mi o to, by dawać całe płytki, tylko żeby płytki w rogach miały długość taką, co cała płytka - np. załóżmy, że płytka ma 70 cm i w jednym rogu dajesz 45, to w drugim 25 - ale to moje zboczenie, ja mam pewnie jakąś manię na punkcie regularności i symetryczności

w ogóle to na plus, mam nadzieję, że wrzucisz foty z fugą i efektem końcowym  :smile:

----------


## Kamil_

Te listwy to stosowane były 20 lat temu...
Jak już nie chciałeś ciąć na 45 stopni to mogłeś dać takie aluminiowe proste.


Ale jak mówią - ważne, że Tobie się podoba  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Ja to w sumie stary już jestem

----------


## aiki

> to najważniejsze 
> 
> 
> 
> aiki nie będę już komentować, bo jak piszesz, że wszystko to przemyślałeś, to ok, wyjdzie na to, że się tylko czepiam, a nic mi do twojej łazienki, będę się czepiać mojej 
> tylko wyjaśnie ad. 3 - nie chodzi mi o to, by dawać całe płytki, tylko żeby płytki w rogach miały długość taką, co cała płytka - np. załóżmy, że płytka ma 70 cm i w jednym rogu dajesz 45, to w drugim 25 - ale to moje zboczenie, ja mam pewnie jakąś manię na punkcie regularności i symetryczności
> 
> w ogóle to na plus, mam nadzieję, że wrzucisz foty z fugą i efektem końcowym


Możesz pisać. To nie ostatnie płytki więc może przy następnych wykorzystam rady. 
Napisałem iż przemyślałem to o czym pisałaś wcześniej nie, że wszystko. Może coś przeoczyłem.
Teraz mam układać podłogę i już kombinuję jak zrobić aby linie fug we wszystkich pomieszczeniach sie zgrywały.
Tak mnie normalnie do pionu postawiłaś. Wcześniej bym za bardzo uwagi nie zwracał na to i nie przeszkadzało by mi jak w progu by się nie do końca zgrało.

----------


## aiki

Sufit w łazience.
wyszlifować, poprawić, pomalować, kupić lampę i założyć





Przymiarka do podłogi. Niestety płytki kierunkowe i to pewnie kilka wzorów.
To tylko przymiarka aby zobaczyć jak kolor będzie wyglądał bo chyba pójdą i do kuchni i wiatrołapu i korytarza.

----------


## aiki

Nie jest idealnie ale mam nadzieję, że będzie spełniać role.

A teraz pytanie. Fuga epoksydowa - ktoś z samorobów nią robił? Trochę mam stracha iż się nie wyrobię w czasie z myciem i nie wiem czy później da się to czymś zmyć?
Czy może lepiej zastosować zwykłą?

----------


## zolw82

Epoksydowa droga i ciężka w obróbce, mozesz zastosować fugę cementową ale taką przeznaczoną na zewnątrz, ja używałem sopro i daję radę pod prysznic z odpływem liniowym.

----------


## Kamil_

Mówią, że epoksyd najlepszy, ale trzeba mieć doświadczenie i wprawę...

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja mam pod prysznicem normalną fugę cementową mapei i daje radę juz dłuższy czas.

----------


## aiki

Tak sobie myślałem, że w epoksydową nie mam co się pchać bo więcej kłopotu se narobię niż pożytku z tego.
Przeglądałem wczoraj dane o fudze elastycznej z atlasa i chyba coś takiego poszukam.

----------


## aiki

Chyba już za długo ta budowa mi się ciągnie. A teraz jeszcze papierki sie zaczynają. Podłączenie wod-kan do mnie to jakaś masakra. Wszystkie ekipy rezygnują. Jeden sie znalazł co zrobi to niby ktoś sie dowalił, że mam warunki przedawnione. Tylko nigdzie nie ma określone ich ważności jeśli chodzi o wod-kan. resztę odświeżyłem. Poza tym niby grunt gdzie mają kopać to jakaś lipa (2,5 m w głąb) ale się przecie sąsiady podłączali to musi sie dać.

To tak dla relaksu se porobiłem co innego.
Dzieciaki zachwycone. Zona pomalowała więc parę lat postoi.


Potem dokończyłem to obok





Ostatnią zabrała sierpniowa nawałnica (dla niewtajemniczonych ta co lasy powaliła)

Jeszcze jakiś stolik chodzi mi po głowie bo ostatniego grila jadłem na kolanach.

Z budowy to Żona czyści fugi w łazience - Ja zająłem się kotłownią i garażem tak aby można licznik i piec założyć.
Ale idzie mi jak krew z nosa.
Tak już jest pod koniec czy co?
A jeszcze kupa roboty przede mną.

----------


## [email protected]

Super, zawsze uwazam ze to co wlasnymi rekami tworzone cieszy najbardziej. Ja tez wciaz tworze.....[/url]

----------


## aiki

Santosz witaj. Kopa lat.

----------


## Regius

> Trochę późno ale za wiele się nie działo więc i pisać nie było o czym.
> 
> 
> Oto co cieśle zrobili właściwie w dwa dni (2 dni roboty ale ogólnie to im tydzień zajęło)
> Czy wszystkie firmy tak mają?
> Załącznik 210989
> 
> 
> tu 1 błąd- jedna z krokwi nad daszkiem wejściowym za długa (skrócona)
> ...


Przepraszam za spamowanie dziennika, ale czy ściany szczytowe powyżej wieńca murowałeś używając krokwi/kleszczy jako rusztowania?

Kusi mnie żeby u siebie skończyć na poduszkach pod płatwie, a potem skończyć ściany jak już cieśle zrobią więźbę. Musieliby by poczekać z pełnym deskowaniem z 1 dzień zanim skończę ściany (styropian pomiędzy deskowanie a ściany włożę później).

----------


## aiki

U mnie jest wieniec w ścianie szczytowej na którym opierają się płatwie pośrednie. Powyżej murowałem po wykonaniu więźby z dechami ułożonymi na jętkach/kleszczach.

----------


## aiki

Styropianu pomiędzy deskowanie a ściany nie włożysz później bo krokwie będą za blisko.
Przyklejenie styropianu na pianę zajmuje niewiele czasu jedynie przytnij sobie za wczasu na szerokość ściany.

----------


## Regius

> Styropianu pomiędzy deskowanie a ściany nie włożysz później bo krokwie będą za blisko.
> Przyklejenie styropianu na pianę zajmuje niewiele czasu jedynie przytnij sobie za wczasu na szerokość ściany.


Dzięki za cenne wskazówki. Rzeczywiście z jednej strony nie mam miejsca, żeby potem ocieplić (chyba, że od zewnątrz). Trochę nierównomiernie mam krokwie rozmieszczone.

----------


## aiki

Zew. Krokiew będzie odsunięta na grubość ocieplenia. To za mało aby wcisnąć coś pomiędzy dechy a ścianę.

----------


## aiki

Zdj. bo sił ni ma.

kotłownia.

----------


## aiki

łazienka

----------


## micbarpia

Az mi glupio ze.tak sie musze doje$&## ale czy rurki od wody pod prysznicem sa krzywo czy to telefon tak przeklamuje (u mnie czasem tak sie zdarza na fotkach) a jesli tak to czy przy montazu to jakos idzie wyrownac?

----------


## aiki

są trochę krzywo. A wyrównuje się to mimośrodami do baterii. Reguluje się nimi też rozstaw. Także nie ma problemu.
W tego typu wyprowadzeniach ważne aby była płaszczyzna zachowana bo nie uszczelni się.

----------


## chilli banana

@aiki super ci wyszedł ten spad do odpływu
będziesz tam szybę montował czy jakieś drzwi?

----------


## aiki

> @aiki super ci wyszedł ten spad do odpływu
> będziesz tam szybę montował czy jakieś drzwi?


Drzwi łamane do środka 2 szt. także jak nie będzie się brało prysznica to kabina się składa do środka i więcej miejsca będzie.

----------


## chilli banana

> Drzwi łamane do środka 2 szt. także jak nie będzie się brało prysznica to kabina się składa do środka i więcej miejsca będzie.


acha, ciekawe rozwiązanie  :smile:

----------


## aiki

taa i drogie.

----------


## grend

aiki do końca roku dasz rade skończysz bo to juz chyba 6 rok ?

----------


## aiki

Da radę. Gdyby nie przyłącza, których nie mam to już bym mógł się wprowadzić. Kładę panele na poddaszu i w salonie , trochę pomalować i gotowe.
Samej budowy to 5 i trochę ale jak na razie bez kredytu i to tak spowalnia.

----------


## aiki

Kuchnia. Jeszcze we folii ale nawet tak wygląda fajnie.
Zlew jest 2 komory pod oknem z blachy ale jakoś fotki nie było.





Okap z OBI. Jakiś MAAN ale cichy w porównaniu do innych więc niech będzie.


Zestaw jakiś tam. Bez baterii termostatycznej bo by zarosła kamieniem po roku. Ogólnie pewnie po kilku latach do wymiany coś będzie.

----------


## aiki

Dzieło ludzików od kotłowni i gazu.



Moje dzieło. Zostało zgrzać do kupy.


Niestety nie mogę znaleźć wykonawcy na przyłącze WOD-KAN i z tego powodu też się opóźnia przeprowadzka.

----------


## Jabolek

> Dzieło ludzików od kotłowni i gazu.
> 
> Załącznik 418829
> 
> Moje dzieło. Zostało zgrzać do kupy.
> Załącznik 418830
> 
> Niestety nie mogę znaleźć wykonawcy na przyłącze WOD-KAN i z tego powodu też się opóźnia przeprowadzka.


Cos załączniki nie działają.

----------


## aiki

> Cos załączniki nie działają.


Jak teraz?

----------


## Jabolek

> Jak teraz?


Git! 

Na kolankach bez izolacji?

----------


## aiki

W kotłowni będzie ciepło więc za bardzo nie nalegałem. Poza tym kolanka PP są beee do izolowania i tylko by mnie denerwowało.

----------


## sebcioc55

Aiki a czemu wod-kan nie zrobisz sam? wynajmujesz koparke i jedziesz z koksem.

----------


## aiki

Warunki z miasta.
Asfalt - woda po drugiej stronie - nie można kopac trzeba kretem przebijać.
Kanaliza 2,5 m głęboko więc potrzebne szalunki.
Do tego zamknięcie pasa ruchu i pewna wizyta mundurowych bo ktoś będzie musiał nadrobić jakieś 400 m w drodze do domku.

Ale szczerze to się zastanawiam czy mimo wszystko nie dać się na to bo szlak mnie już trafia i pomysły się kończą gdzie jeszcze zadzwonić.

----------


## sebcioc55

No ale co za problem? Wynajmujesz kreta i sie przebijają tam gdzie im każesz. Do wykonania takich przyłączy nie trzeba mieć żadnych specjalnych uprawnień. Głębokość przy dobrym gruncie to nie problem, trzeba tylko zrobić odpowiednio większy wykop i go oskarpować, obędzie sę bez szalunków. Z tego co wiem to przy przebijaniu nie trzeba zamykać drogi, chyba że jest jakoś mega wąsko i nie ma gdzie się z koparką podziać. Jestem pewien że poświęciłeś już na to tyle czasu że dawno być wszystkie formalnośći itp załatwił sam, i było by zrobione.
P.s. jeżeli w wykopie będzie woda to już gorzej, trzeba wypompoywwać no i raczej bez przebijania stalowej rury osłonowej się nie obędzie, weź to pod uwagę. To dodatkowe koszty i nie kazda ekipa też przebija rury stalowe.

----------


## aiki

Kanalizacji rura beton. Woda stal ale nawiertke robią wodociągi. W naszym mieście tylko jedna firma ma kreta więc terminy do bani.

----------


## Kreczman

Witam wszystkich! 
To mój pierwszy post na forum.  :smile:  

Przeczytanie całego tematu trochę mi zajęło ale się udało.
Gratuluję wytrwałości, pięknie to wyszło.


Ponieważ w piątek kupiłem dom z tego projektu (lustrzane odbicie) do wykończenia (SSZ+) i chciałbym zrobić jak najwięcej sam to będę miał kilka pytań.

Też mam w planach zrobić prysznic na dole jak u Ciebie (wstępnie chciałbym odpływ liniowy ścienny). Poszerzałeś łazienkę kosztem korytarza do garażu?

Schody dałeś drewniane czy beton? Bo już nie kojarzę...  :smile:  

Zostawiłeś przejście korytarza do kuchni? Moja druga połówka chce to zbudować i w sumie to chyba się z nią zgadzam...

Jak jesteś już na etapie zakończenia budowy to z doświadczenia coś byś zmienił?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Kanalizacji rura beton. Woda stal ale nawiertke robią wodociągi. W naszym mieście tylko jedna firma ma kreta więc terminy do bani.


aiki ja jak jakiś czas temu robiłem przecisk to firma jechała do mnie 130km... więc to nie muszą być lokalsi  :wink: 
Kanalizacje masz zrobić rurą betonową? pierwszy raz słysze, przecież betonu kretem nie przebijesz  :wink:  Nawiertka to jak wszedzie - wodociągi, więc mniej zmartweiń dla Ciebie. Walcz i rób samemu, bedzie taniej i szybciej. Dom zbudowałeś wiec takie przyłącze to pikuś  :smile:

----------


## aiki

> Witam wszystkich! 
> To mój pierwszy post na forum.  
> 
> Przeczytanie całego tematu trochę mi zajęło ale się udało.
> Gratuluję wytrwałości, pięknie to wyszło.
> 
> 
> Ponieważ w piątek kupiłem dom z tego projektu (lustrzane odbicie) do wykończenia (SSZ+) i chciałbym zrobić jak najwięcej sam to będę miał kilka pytań.
> 
> ...


Łazienka powiększona kosztem wiatrolapu, kuchni nie mam połączone z salonem więc drzwi do korytarza musiały zostać. Schody drewno właśnie się robią. Jeśli chodzi o zmiany to kominek bym zlikwidował, wentylację mechaniczną bym zrobił i pompa ciepła by była. Ale jak masz już stan surowy to i kominy masz.

----------


## aiki

> aiki ja jak jakiś czas temu robiłem przecisk to firma jechała do mnie 130km... więc to nie muszą być lokalsi 
> Kanalizacje masz zrobić rurą betonową? pierwszy raz słysze, przecież betonu kretem nie przebijesz  Nawiertka to jak wszedzie - wodociągi, więc mniej zmartweiń dla Ciebie. Walcz i rób samemu, bedzie taniej i szybciej. Dom zbudowałeś wiec takie przyłącze to pikuś


Muszę się wbić 160 w rurę beton 300. Wiem, że jakby wszystko szło ok to pikuś ale wiem też dlaczego nikt nie chce tu robić - grunt jest do bani. Nawet ludzie z wodociągów wymiekaja. 
Jutro ma podjechać koleś co sąsiadów podłączał więc jest nadzieja. Ale będę musiał projekt kierowania ruchem ogarnąć i zajęcie pasa. Niech choć kanalize podłączą a woda już chyba prościej pójdzie.

----------


## sebcioc55

No ale co jest takiego z tym gruntem? przecież chyba nowe domy się budują w okolicy, podłączają i ludzie się wprowadzają wiec nie może być tak źle  :smile: 
Jak jest dobry kret i rurat stalowa to jak dobrze trafi to potrafi się sama przebić przez studzienke.
Jeżeli masz wejść fi160 w studzienke, to chyba najbliższa rura stalowa to fi210 czy jakoś tak - tania nie będzie.

----------


## aiki

kanaliza plastik 160 w beton 300. Nie wbijam się w studzienkę tylko w rurę bezpośrednio.
Stal dotyczyła wody.
A z gruntem to wody wysoko i sie obsypuje podobno. 3 wykonawców poddało się w przedbiegach jak zobaczyli gdzie to ma być.
Do zrobienia jest na pewno bo podłączali ostatnio ale widać się boją.

----------


## ematur

:bye:

----------


## Kreczman

Tak, kominy są już postawione. Ja akurat zawsze chciałem mieć kominek w domu więc mi pasuje.

Będę chciał zmieścić odpływ liniowy w łazience na dole. Jak mi się nie uda to chyba będę musiał ścianę postawić...

Co do schodów to mam dylemat bo są zostawione pręty ze zbrojenia u góry jakbym chciał wylewać betonowe schody. Dzwoniłem do 2 stolarzy to za schody powiedzieli mi 10-12 tyś (w zależności ds wyboru drewna). Jak można wiedzieć to ile U Ciebie wyjdzie i jakie schody dajesz? Masz jakiś projekt?

----------


## Kreczman

Tak, kominy są już postawione. Ja akurat zawsze chciałem mieć kominek w domu więc mi pasuje.

Będę chciał zmieścić odpływ liniowy w łazience na dole. Jak mi się nie uda to chyba będę musiał ścianę postawić...

Co do schodów to mam dylemat bo są zostawione pręty ze zbrojenia u góry jakbym chciał wylewać betonowe schody. Dzwoniłem do 2 stolarzy to za schody powiedzieli mi 10-12 tyś (w zależności ds wyboru drewna). Jak można wiedzieć to ile U Ciebie wyjdzie i jakie schody dajesz? Masz jakiś projekt?

----------


## aiki

Schody robi rodzina i szczerze nie wiem ile mnie wyjdą. Projekt to wujek ma w głowie a schody będą dębowe. Jak będą to wstawię foto.

----------


## aiki

Takie coś sie pojawiło za płotem.
Strasznie wysoka.
Czekam na fakturę i zaczynam formalności - jak ja tego nie lubię.
poza tym jeszcze jest kanalizacja i woda. Co to była za walka aby dostać pozwolenie na zajęcie pasa drogi.
Chyba prościej na autostradzie by było. I wszystko wydane nie na ostatni dzień ale na ostatnia minutę.
Woda - o dokumentach potrzebnych do zawarcia umowy wiem więcej od pracowników wodociągów co się tym zajmują.
Czekam na inwentaryzację przyłączy aby podpisać umowę.
A potem się przeprowadzamy.
Jutro montują się schody - szkoda że nie same.

----------


## karster

* aiki* pewnie wiesz więc pytam Cię wprost, jaką mieszankę przygotować na wylanie czapy kominowej? Mam na placu żwir płukany, zwykły (ze wszystkim 2-16), piasek żółty z zasypu fundamentów. Czarny cement + ewentualne wapno (raczej wątpię by się nadawało) lub jakieś proszki (plastyfikatory). Domyślam się za taka czapa musi być jakaś "specjalna" tzn bez porów i ogólnie wodoodporna. Później i tak pewnie jakaś blacha na to pójdzie z kwasiaka.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Ja kupiłem beton we workach z obi wymieszałem wiertarką i zalałem we formie. oczywiście zbrojenie jakieś było z resztek.
Przetrzymały wszystkie czapy wtarganie po drabinie na dach i po łatach jak jazda na sankach po schodach i leżą do dzisiaj.

Jeśli masz to żwir. piasek żółty i cement woda z plastyfikatorem lub uszczelniaczem.
Wapno be.. się nie dodaje.
Możesz czymś wodoodpornym na dachu już posmarować.
Pamiętaj o kapinosach. Ja naciąłem szlifierką rowki.

Zagęszczałem młotkiem w formę  :smile:

----------


## bcgarage

Na youtube są filmiki z zalewania czap kominów (np Łukasz budowlaniec, czy Przemka i Emila)

----------


## ufbufkruf

Ja robiłem szalunek na kominie. Do mieszanki dałem dodatek poprawiający wodoszczelność betonu.

----------


## karster

Ja ogólnie to juz jeden szalunek na kominie robiłem, wylałem wrazie w podest pod klinkier tuż przed przejściem przez dach ale nie zamierzam z niego skorzystać. Podczas jego montażu urwałem ostatni (wtedy) pustak z keramzytobetonu ale ceramika nie ruszona. Przyznam, że go tak juz zostawiłem. Dociśnie go pewnie grubo ponad setka kolejnych kilogramów no i cały odcinek w części strychu chcę wzmocnić siatką szklaną i kontownikami stalowymi. Mysle, ze bedzie pan zadowolony.
W najgorszym przypadku nie bedzie palenia w kominku, czyli jedyny ogień w domu bedzie ze świeczek zapachowych

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## aiki

Domek zamieszkały od 2 miesięcy. i to co mówią, że po przeprowadzce nic już nie przeszkadza to prawda. Klatka schodowa, wiatrołap, korytarz pomalowany podkładową na biało i jest dobrze mimo, że kolory już kupione. Wiadomo listwy przypodłogowe ale to jeszcze gdzieś w sklepie jest. no i na lato zostawiam sobie docieplenie sufitu nad poddaszem (przestałem brać sterydy i to boooooli - robić nie idzie). Górna łazienka do zrobienia.

Uwagi - ogrzewanie podłogowe jest super jedyny minus to że nie mamy jeszcze kominka i jak się przychodzi zmarznięty do domu to nie ma się do czego przytulić by się szybko ogrzać. Ogrzewany garaż super sprawa.

----------


## aiki

Gdyby ktoś potrzebował to mam na zbyciu gilotynę Wolfcraft 600 i 1,5 rolki podkładu pod panele multiprotect 1000. Myślę że całość za 250 plus koszty wysyłki.

----------


## Regius

> Domek zamieszkały od 2 miesięcy. i to co mówią, że po przeprowadzce nic już nie przeszkadza to prawda. Klatka schodowa, wiatrołap, korytarz pomalowany podkładową na biało i jest dobrze mimo, że kolory już kupione. Wiadomo listwy przypodłogowe ale to jeszcze gdzieś w sklepie jest. no i na lato zostawiam sobie docieplenie sufitu nad poddaszem (przestałem brać sterydy i to boooooli - robić nie idzie). Górna łazienka do zrobienia.
> 
> Uwagi - ogrzewanie podłogowe jest super jedyny minus to że nie mamy jeszcze kominka i jak się przychodzi zmarznięty do domu to nie ma się do czego przytulić by się szybko ogrzać. Ogrzewany garaż super sprawa.


Nie wiem jak mogłem przegapić tą informację. Gratulacje przeprowadzki! 

Mam nadzieję że ze zdrowiem już dobrze.

----------


## aiki

> Nie wiem jak mogłem przegapić tą informację. Gratulacje przeprowadzki! 
> 
> Mam nadzieję że ze zdrowiem już dobrze.


Tak, mieszka się fajnie  :smile:  Dzięki. O zdrowiu lepiej przemilczę. Sterydy to syf.

----------


## aiki

Przez ostatnie lato powstało takie coś.
Piwnicy nie ma a gratów po budowie sporo.
No i sprawdza się jako mały warsztacik.
Wszystkie elementy zakupione jako surowe dechy więc struganie, frezowanie, impregnacja we własnym zakresie.

----------


## aiki

Jak jest gdzie płytki przycinać to się robi łazienka na górze.
Na razie tylko podłoga.
Sama hydroizolacja pochłania duże kwoty. Jeśli poszukać w promocjach to płytki są tańsze od hydro.
oto efekt kilku dni (przerwy technologiczne i praca zawodowa wpłynęły na wydłużenie czasu)


Kolejne etapy pewnie za kilka miesięcy.

A jeśli chodzi o mieszkanie to mieszkamy ponad rok.
Zużycie gazu na wszystko (CO,kuchnia,CWU) poniżej 1200 m3 - utrzymana taryfa W2.
Prąd to jakieś 150 na 2 miesiące więc tragedii nie ma tym bardziej, że kilka ładnych godzin jednak szopkę się robiło.

----------


## the_anonim

Gratki *aiki* fajnie wyszedł ten budynek, jedno pytanie jak planujesz tam rozwiązać temat podłogi, wybrać trochę ziemi i kostka brukowa czy jak?

PS. za rzadko wpisy jak na samoroba :big lol:

----------


## aiki

Tak jak tylko jakaś kasa extra wpadnie to będzie Polbruk albo jakieś płytki chodnikowe ale na zasadzie polbruku

----------


## B_i_U

Z tą hydroizolacją to dawałeś na całej podłodze z taśmami w narożach? Z czego to robiłeś?
Ja w obecnym domu dałem sobie z tym spokój i nigdy jakoś nie czułem potrzeby.
Teraz z górną łazienką się zastanawiam, w dolnych raczej nie dam.

Powrotu do zdrowia życzę. 
Nikomu się tak nie przyda jak samorobowi.

----------


## 19TOMEK65

Co do hydroizolacji mam podobne zdanie jak Bartek. Należy dać w istotnych miejscach jak np. prysznic. Ale po co w całej łazience ? Albo w kibelku dla gości .

Wiele systemów to ideologia i potrzeba zbytu towaru.

----------


## aiki

Tak też robię. podłoga cała i umywalka, wanna, prysznic, kibel.
Tam gdzie potrzeba. A, że łazienki mam małe to wychodzi prawie cała.
W gónej w dodatku jeszcze tynk gipsy na ścianach to już trzeba się przyłożyć do tego.

----------


## aiki

Świątecznie.
Z racji zamieszkania już dawno robię to co lubię.
Szopka - zawsze brakowało jej pod choinką.








W między czasie pierwszy mebelek do garderoby.

----------


## aiki

Kolejna rzecz o uszczęśliwić córkę.
Wymagania spoko więc powstało coś takiego.

----------


## uciu

*aiki* piękna choinka  :Smile:  i chyba zrobię podoną, tylko nawierce jeszcze w niej dziur jako bąbki :Smile: 

Jak robiłem coś takiego - bardzo podobny sposób wykonania:

----------


## aiki

Dzieliłeś taśmę RGB i podłączałeś przewody mieszając kolory czy też są takie taśmy co świecą różnymi kolorami?

----------


## uciu

> Dzieliłeś taśmę RGB i podłączałeś przewody mieszając kolory czy też są takie taśmy co świecą różnymi kolorami?


te lampki robiłem z 8 lat temu. Nie wiedziałem jeszcze, że są diody RGB  :Smile: 
To są polutowane kawałki 4 kolorów - wizualnie kolorów jest więcej bo przenikają się na łączeniach.
Kolory: zółty, czerwony, niebieski i zielony. 
Czerwonego i żółtego dawałem trochę wiecej (2 rzędy) bo przy jednym pasku były wyraźnie słabsze niż niebieski i zielony..
Dodatkowo plecy (u Ciebie ten trójkąt za choinką) wyklejałem folią lustrzaną - taką jak do WM) by odbijała bardziej kolor.

----------


## aiki

Podnieść z otchłani.

Jak tylko się dorwę do kompa to coś tam jeszcze stworzyłem tylko z tel. nie mogę zdj wstawiać.
Ogólnie robię pierdołki aby odwlec maksymalnie ostateczne wykończenie domu.
Żem się wypalił chyba na jakiś czas.

----------


## karster

> Żem się wypalił chyba na jakiś czas.


Nie Ty jeden. Oby to minęło.

----------


## ACCel

Po wprowadzeniu się motywacja leży, nie mówiąc o tym że robota zajmuje 3x tyle, bo wcześniej trzeba przygotować wszystko żeby bałaganu nie narobić, a po robocie i tak posprzątać na błysk  :big grin:

----------


## aiki

Zabawy ciąg dalszy. Oby dalej od Listew.

Lusterko kosmetyczne z szufladkami. 
Całość wykonana z jesionu z drugiej strony jest podwójne okrągłe.
Całość klejona jedynie blokada lusterka aby się nie wysuwało na wkręty. po jednym na stronę.
Na koniec woskowane i wosk jest lepszy od lakieru.





Ten stołek to już z 13 lat ma. ani razu się nie przewrócił a wytrzymuje sporo ponad 100 kg.

Potem młody potrzebował regał bo mu książki się nie mieszczą.
No to jest. Prosty i funkcjonalny - mam nadzieję. Na razie jest super i młody szczęśliwy.





Biureczko przy okazji.

A i przecenili lampy ledowe na allegro to wziąłem kilka i w garażu dzisiaj dwie zamontowałem.
Jasno super. Montaż typowo warsztatowy - ma być i działać - niekoniecznie wyglądać.

----------


## uciu

powiem Ci, że tez miałem takie lamy ledowe na strychu i w garażu.
8 sztuk
Mieszkam rok i już wszystkie reklamowałem - dostałem gratis nowe.
Co z tego, jak te nowe już też przestały świecić.....
Zrezygnowałem z dalszej reklamacji.
Zamontowałem zwykłe na neonówki i działa super....

----------


## Apacer

Są bardzo wrażliwe na skoki napięć i temperaturę, elektronika zasilająca nie wytrzymuje. 
W robocie mamy ledy które palą się na potęgę, ale tam napięcie na instalacji jest ok 265 V :]

----------


## aiki

Pożyjemy zobaczymy. Mam ich 6. Warsztatowy montaż w takim wypadku na plus. Jak mnie wnerwia to poleci coś org.

----------


## TomJas

> A oto co dzisiaj zwojowałem.
> 
> Komin Brata universal fi 200 SW.
> 
> Załącznik 260762
> 
> Załącznik 260763
> 
> Następna partia w poniedziałek a do tego czasu niech trochę się zwiąże bo cały lata jak na razie.


WItam,

W jaki sposób rozwiązał Pan wentylację z kuchni? Tzn otwór w stropie jest większy niż pustaki wentylacyjne... nie bardzo jest je gdzie postawić...Z projektu wynika że komin dymowy jest posadowiony na poziomie "0", a  pustaki wentylacyjne rozpoczynają się od piętra.
Zastanawiam się jak to ugryźć, też sami budujemy nasz dom.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## uciu

> WItam,
> 
> W jaki sposób rozwiązał Pan wentylację z kuchni? Tzn otwór w stropie jest większy niż pustaki wentylacyjne... nie bardzo jest je gdzie postawić...Z projektu wynika że komin dymowy jest posadowiony na poziomie "0", a  pustaki wentylacyjne rozpoczynają się od piętra.
> Zastanawiam się jak to ugryźć, też sami budujemy nasz dom.
> Pozdrawiam


mam nadzieję, że autor wątku się nie obrazi - napisze jak Borówki budowaliśmy u rodziców.
Komin dymowy jest od poziomu 0



z drugiej strony tego komina przy samym suficie zaczynają się komin wentylacyjny (obsługujący kuchnię)\



Następnym razem, komin do kominka przeniósłbym pod schody, do rogu a wentylację do kuchni puściłbym do drugiego komina (z kotłowni).

----------


## TomJas

> mam nadzieję, że autor wątku się nie obrazi - napisze jak Borówki budowaliśmy u rodziców.
> Komin dymowy jest od poziomu 0
> 
> 
> 
> z drugiej strony tego komina przy samym suficie zaczynają się komin wentylacyjny (obsługujący kuchnię)\
> 
> 
> 
> Następnym razem, komin do kominka przeniósłbym pod schody, do rogu a wentylację do kuchni puściłbym do drugiego komina (z kotłowni).


Dzięki za odpowiedź, ale to chyba inny projekt, u mnie wygląda tak że komin ciąg wentylacyjny jest "przyklejony" od poziomu stropu.

----------


## uciu

> Dzięki za odpowiedź, ale to chyba inny projekt, u mnie wygląda tak że komin ciąg wentylacyjny jest "przyklejony" od poziomu stropu.


Projekt dom w borówkach archonu  :Smile: 
Parter taki:


My kupowaliśmy projekt w 2007 - pewnie coś namieszali w dokumentacji od tego czasu.

----------


## TomJas

> Projekt dom w borówkach archonu 
> Parter taki:
> 
> 
> My kupowaliśmy projekt w 2007 - pewnie coś namieszali w dokumentacji od tego czasu.


To ten sam. W projekcie wentylacja jest nad paleniskiem, kominkiem. Od podłogi nie da rady bo wejdzie w rurę dymową... 
Co autor miał na myśli (projektu)

----------


## aiki

Od stropu jest wentylacja. w stropie jest otwór mniejszy od pustaka wentylacyjnego.
z tego otworu spiro poprowadzone w ścianę od kuchni. Działa.

----------


## Bridges

> Podnieść z otchłani.
> 
> Jak tylko się dorwę do kompa to coś tam jeszcze stworzyłem tylko z tel. nie mogę zdj wstawiać.
> Ogólnie robię pierdołki aby odwlec maksymalnie ostateczne wykończenie domu.
> Żem się wypalił chyba na jakiś czas.


Nie tylko Ty, ja też odczuwam brak motywacji. Natomiast mój dziennik skończyłem prowadzić w 2015, a nadal nie mieszkam  :sad:

----------


## aiki

He ja teraz pomagam wszystkim oby nie robić u siebie.

----------

